# 77Herford Farm Zoo Journal Moving



## 77Herford

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
Central Iowa, United States on the border of Zone's 4 and 5.



2.    How many people are in your family? 
I am single.

3.    How would you define your farm?

Hmmm, well Chickens, Cow and Calf farm right now though I'm working towards self suficiency, no spell check.

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?

Have a brand new livestock barn built for cattle and have a small milking building built.

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? 

Yes, I have helped build shelters and barns but alone I wouldn't trust myself.

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?

No and no.

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?

Grandfather and Uncle

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?

Started as a hobby and became an occupation.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?

I know Cattle, and Chickens good.  I am decent with Horses.  I want to learn more about Pigs, Goats, Llama's and others.

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?

Confinement opperation

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?

Yes

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?

Riding my Sugar out on the pasture without a care.

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?

Tractor, yes.  Semi, no.

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? 

Nope

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? 

Yes, Hereford and Black Angus cows, Hereford bulls, several breeds of chickens, 2 Boer bucks and 5 Boer soon to be buckless, 4 dogs, 1 barn cat, 3 Horses, 2 Ponies, 2 Mallard Ducks, 14 Pilgrim Geese.

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?

What's a lathe, I think I've used one before.

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?

Yes, I do enjoy it.  I plant a vegetable garden every year and am working on growing a small forrest.

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?

Bait

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?

Working towards 400 acres, currently own around 320 acres and rent some.

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?

No degree but no novice.

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?

They Moo

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?

N/A

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?

No

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?

If they work, sure.

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?

Maybe further eastern Iowa.

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?

I have one in my old hunting cabin but rarely use it.

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?

I would have mind control and rule the world, muawhahaha.

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?

A few are and help out.  Some thought I was nuts till I made over 20 grand on eggs, HA.

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?

Wife does more than me, which is one reason why I love her.

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?

Our last family dog was a great mutt which I still think about.  Worst, um that would be my dumb... going into the pasture of my Uncle and having the HUGE Simental bull chase me out.

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?

I deer or turkey hunt once or twice a season.

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
Not much

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?

I have a local butcher for venison process my meat.

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? 

Yes, we have a few solar panels on the roof "Pricey".

35    What is on your to do list?

Fencing, Barn siding repairs, Coop repairs, mowing hay field, raking hay field, and then balling said fields.

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?

No and yes

37.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?

Yes

38.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits

I'm more patient but I was already an evironmentalist.


----------



## 77Herford

Well welcome to my life.  I won't reveal my exact location nor photos of my farm just for privacy.  I show some animals but thats about it.

Today looks like a wonderful 80 degrees and I will be replacing fence posts, my least favorite job.  The weather will be cool and that's a bonus.  I also need to cut a field of hay so that may happen today as well.


----------



## Ms. Research

It was a pleasure reading about your farm, family and your livestock.  320 acres must be great to be able to roam around in.  Good luck reaching 400.  

Gardens are really nice to play around in, but a small forest?  What types of tress are you planning for this forest?  The only tree I loving care for from the beginning is my dogwood which has grown very healthy.  Definitely different than tomato plants or pepper plants.  

I'm impressed with anyone who raises cattle.   They are huge animals.  And am greatful that you and others do raise them with care and with the goal of raising excellent meat.  I really love a juicy steak.  

Looking forward to reading your journal.  Just interesting to me to read the different ways people do things.   The real personal life, well, that to me is your own and yours to share with who you feel you should.  1 am Not one to be nosey.


----------



## redtailgal

Thanks for sharing.

We've been getting some cooler weather too, its nice!  We use mostly t posts here, which are really easy. That is until you dirve them into a rock and feel the shudder all the way into your shoulders, lol.  We do used wooden corner sections, but in this neck of the woods they dont have to be replaced too often, thank goodness.

I dont like replacing fence posts either, but honestly my least favorite job is picking beans.  I'd rather be working with the animals.


----------



## elevan

Thank you for sharing.  I'm raising my first beef steer, so I'm looking forward to reading about your farm and your "moos"


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> We've been getting some cooler weather too, its nice!  We use mostly t posts here, which are really easy. That is until you dirve them into a rock and feel the shudder all the way into your shoulders, lol.  We do used wooden corner sections, but in this neck of the woods they dont have to be replaced too often, thank goodness.
> 
> I dont like replacing fence posts either, but honestly my least favorite job is picking beans.  I'd rather be working with the animals.


Ah, I use old Telephone poles.  They last for a long time.  I got the idea from my sister's in-laws who raise horses (Arabian, Paint and Quarter).  I learned most my carpentry and Horse knowledge from them.

Lets see I didi get in alot of posts today with my lovely drill attachment on my Tractor.  If I were using the old manual approach I would never be done fencing.  

My wife and I are going to be increasing our chicken population by 200 hens, we are probably going to get RIR's for there production and personality.

Oh and if you see me on at odd hours, its because I have trouble sleeping at times.

No more Goat problems with predators.  The mother Llama has proved her worth and her daughter well not so much, lol.  Maybe she will learn from mum.  I've set up a hanging hay net for the Llama's as the Goat's are still busy consuming the weeds.  I did go in one day out of guilt I guess and pull a bunch of the plants that could harm the Goats (stupid softy), as if I had the spare time but the wife helped out and played with the Goats too.

I did get half of my 40 acres hay field mowed and may finish this evening if I can't sleep, yay for headlights.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, seriously not farm related but graphic horror movie previews on during prime time hours is NOT RIGHT.  I could live without them all together as I know many kids and adults who will have nightmares over these things.


----------



## Roll farms

They show the scariest / best parts of the movie during them, too...why bother watching?


----------



## 77Herford

Well got the last part of the field mowed.  Need to see the doctor, I think I'm getting another upper respitory cold or whatever it is.  This will be my third one this summer so something isn't right.  Starts with a sore throat, then excess mucus production which leads to coughing and runny noise for a week and bad sleep and another week of coughing.


----------



## kstaven

Could it be dust, pollen and seed chaf from the fields?


----------



## 77Herford

I haven't had that type of allergy response before.  I do have an abundant amount of outside allergies but take generic Claradin-D 24 hour every day and that seems to work well.  This new cold thing seemed to start in July lasts for a good week and the cough lasts for about two weeks, then it subsides and I can drink milk again and a few weeks to a month later it came back.  If it is it, will be the third time, tomorrow will tell.


----------



## 77Herford

Well since I'm bored out of my mind and even paid the bills to pass the time along with ordering those chicks, I'll tell you all the things I got last year for the farm.

New Tractor a John Deere 6430.  Its not as much as I wanted but thats life.  It gets the job done and will so for hopefully years to come.  Bought some of my friends custom built hay wagons, which was way cheaper than the commercial versions.  I added around twenty Heifer Herefords in a swap for my ten Randal Linebacks.  I just didn't have the time to properly build the breed and it needs all the help it can, I'm sure he will register them as I didn't.
Found a crazy barn cat which we've since kept as a great mouser.  Got and lost a great mix pointer female.  Also got two Rat Terrier pups, which are now nearly full grown but still act like pups.  They are already showing skills at catching vermin.
I dug out a new pond with my new tractor and some paid help.  Planted some wilderness barrier along my main creek going through my property with the help of research and Wildlife ranger.

Further trained my gypsy vanner mix and its a slow process.  Thank the gods she gets along with horses better than people but I still want to punch the guy who had her last......  
Sugar and Cassie my only two mares at the time had their foals both very lovely and I rebred Sugar with a black stallion....I know I couldn't resist.


----------



## kstaven

Trout pond is on my wish list. Was going to start the digging and had the fan blade go through the radiator on my Case 580B.


----------



## 77Herford

Lol, sorry but it is a journal.  The wife just woke up and saw me looking at Goats on Google images and God help me she saw baby Nigerian Dwarfs.....  She squealed like a child seeing her new kitty and now she must have at least one.


----------



## Roll farms

My dh found an old Yanmar diesel tractor sitting by the side of the road last fall, for sale for $1000.00 along w/ a JD finish mower.  It needed a LOT of repairs and parts, but he's a mechanic...he gave it an overhaul and now his "Yammer Hammer" is a garden tilling (we got a subcompact tiller from TSC w/ my discount), bushogging monster. 
I have to say that was definitely one of his better investments.  Since it's the same thing as a 1970's era John Deere, the parts are easily found and fairly cheap.

You just can't beat having a good tractor around, there's always some project they come in handy for.

I think Vanners are beautiful horses, does she look like one?


----------



## 77Herford

Kind of, she's a crazy mix if I should believe the previous owner of Vanner, Dutch Warmblood, Thoroughbred and Quarter Horse.  Like I said crazy.


----------



## 77Herford

kstaven said:
			
		

> Trout pond is on my wish list. Was going to start the digging and had the fan blade go through the radiator on my Case 580B.


Sorry about the fan blade but classy tractor, does it have the enclose cab.


----------



## 77Herford

Need to mow the lawn and bag it and remember to feed it to the Pigs.  A new way to save cash, yay.  Also give some clippings to the chickens.
Repair some chicken coops and do more fencing...ugh.

Oh and pick up the Fruit Stands food waste for the Pigs, what a great deal, just return the buckets and more free food and they save on garbage pick up.


----------



## elevan

Just wanted to chime in about your allergies / head cold type of thing...I've had that experience this summer too.  My doctor said it is indeed allergies (in my case) and that pollens are much worse this year for some reason.  He put me on Claritin D (OTC), Tessalon Perle (RX for the cough), and Nasonex Spray (RX) - that combo worked like a charm for me.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Be careful with nasal sprays.  I was one of the "lucky" ones last year and it severely effected my sense of smell.


----------



## elevan

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Be careful with nasal sprays.  I was one of the "lucky" ones last year and it severely effected my sense of smell.


I only have to use the spray occasionally when symptoms are very bad.


----------



## 77Herford

Might have to get some spray but during this bad time of the year I'm cutting back on milk.  It hasn't got worse so thats good, last thing I need is another flare up.

Besides my wonderful allergies, I got the rest of my fencing done.  It was replacing old fence post and there were alot over the last two years.
Raked a hay field as well and with some help fixed up some chicken coops.  I have a farmhand during the warmer months to help with egg collection and building repairs and what not.  Its a local young man thats the son of a nearby farmer.  I don't ask but I don't think the family are doing so well financially so give the now senior in high school two square meals a day, new pair of "working jeans" each summer and a very fair wage plus ten bucks an hour for baling.
I feel bad for the family but they won't take hand outs or at least the dad won't, so I make sure the boy gets a good meal at least and whatever else I can spare.  The kid does still come over the rest of the year after school to pick eggs and as partial pay for that I send him home with two dozen eggs a week.
I know that kid will be a farmer someday and I'm sure a hard worker.  I know at least the family is getting their protein, lol.


----------



## Roll farms

Have you tried using locally-grown honey?  I switched from refined sugar to honey in my coffee and tea, and I've read that local honey will help people w/ allergies, something about the pollen from local plants that the bees use to make it helping w/ building immunity.
I don't have allergies, but I do have sinus problems.  Goat milk doesn't bother me like cow milk used to.


----------



## kstaven

77Herford said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trout pond is on my wish list. Was going to start the digging and had the fan blade go through the radiator on my Case 580B.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the fan blade but classy tractor, does it have the enclose cab.
Click to expand...

Closed cab with the 4 in 1 up front!


----------



## 77Herford

I want an old vintage Massey that I remember as a child.  Just hard remembering what it looked like.

1950 Ferguson TO-20  Grey.  This is pretty close to what I remember, but I was probably six or so.


----------



## kstaven

My grandfather restored old tractors and donkey engines. Developed a thing for vintage machinery along the way. Just wish I had the time and machine shop for it.

Would love to rebuild a Rumley.


----------



## 77Herford

Only during my younger year did we have a farm and it was just a hobby farm. 20 plus acres with pond and small group of Apple trees.  We planted some Cherry and other fruit trees but moved away for my dad's job when I was only entering 3rd grade but I loved the country life.  My uncle would bring out around twenty cows every summer and they would graze on our pasture.


----------



## 77Herford

Mmm... Canned Apricots with Homemade vanilla ice cream.

I have two lovely Moorpark Apricot trees and really provided this year soooo good.  Want to plant some Cherry trees before winter.  I already bought them just haven't planted them yet, lol.  Oh, I got four Bing Cherry Trees that are 2 years old, got to protect them from the winter winds but they should survive.
Let's see if I can remember all the Orchard trees I planted "Wife usually tends them".  Plums 2 trees, one Stanley and one Oullins.  The Oullins is a french plum and at first glance they don't look like the classic purple plum to me, but they taste GOOD.  I only like Plums on the rare occasion.

A cluster of Mulberry trees, I do like Mulberries but man they can make a mess, lol.
Last but not least for now are our wild Red Rasberries.  They ripen in july and are good if you can get to them before the birds.
The wife keeps telling me she wants more fruit tree's as during the fall she turns into the canning queen for some reason, I blame the state fair.


----------



## kstaven

77Herford said:
			
		

> Mmm... Canned Apricots with Homemade vanilla ice cream.




I can join you in a bowl of our homemade ice cream but not apricots. Only have peaches here right now.

Do you do a traditional vanilla ice cream with eggs?

I want more fruit trees but can't find anything that isn't a two foot tall stick. Want something a little more mature than that.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Mmm... Canned Apricots with Homemade vanilla ice cream.
> 
> I have two lovely Moorpark Apricot trees and really provided this year soooo good.  Want to plant some Cherry trees before winter.  I already bought them just haven't planted them yet, lol.  Oh, I got four Bing Cherry Trees that are 2 years old, got to protect them from the winter winds but they should survive.
> Let's see if I can remember all the Orchard trees I planted "Wife usually tends them".  Plums 2 trees, one Stanley and one Oullins.  The Oullins is a french plum and at first glance they don't look like the classic purple plum to me, but they taste GOOD.  I only like Plums on the rare occasion.
> 
> A cluster of Mulberry trees, I do like Mulberries but man they can make a mess, lol.
> Last but not least for now are our wild Red Rasberries.  They ripen in july and are good if you can get to them before the birds.
> The wife keeps telling me she wants more fruit tree's as during the fall she turns into the canning queen for some reason, I blame the state fair.


Lucky you.  I love peanut butter and homemade jams.  YUMMY!  Gosh canning today has become simpler for people like us because of you wife whose canning ability has been handed down.  I've seen kits out there next to the "make your own beer" kits but the old practices are the best.  Pressure cooker, steam and heat flying everywhere.  And the smell.  OH, smells so good and sweet.  DH says on the Bell Farm, that was in Marlton, when he was a boy, there was a family and they had a son Danny who DH became friends with.  His mom, October ohhhh you could smell the house a mile away.  From peaches, plums, cherries, and strawberries.  It never ended.  Boy was those jams tastie.  DH and Danny would break from playing for pieces of bread with homemade jams.  DH laughs as he's talking about this stating, "he looks back now and thinks him and Danny were the test bunnies."  Well DH never failed none of it.  

Again lucky you.  Thanks for the memory.  DH forgot all about that.


----------



## kstaven

Hey 77 ... i think she is calling you old. 
What's it like on the other side of the hill?


----------



## Ms. Research

kstaven said:
			
		

> Hey 77 ... i think she is calling you old.
> What's it like on the other side of the hill?


Old?  Hmm... handing down tradition doesn't make you old?  Oh well, I think it makes you smart and self sufficient.   But old, nah!  


FWIW, I think going back to the old ways of existing will make you stronger in the long run.  It's a shame more have not followed their traditions.  But have fell for modern technology.


----------



## Royd Wood

Ah the old grey fergie - great tractor - All my tractors are 1960s David Browns and my combine is a pull behind working off the tractor pto. To most farmers around here they think I have a pile of junk - well I did pay $50 for my manure spreader 
We have sour cherry trees (great pies) and a few pear and apple trees. Rasberrys that keep producing until the first frost. Yes we also feed grass cuttings to the pigs and chickens.
Nice Journal by the way


----------



## kstaven

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> FWIW, I think going back to the old ways of existing will make you stronger in the long run.  It's a shame more have not followed their traditions.  But have fell for modern technology.


No arguments there. I was lucky in that I spent a lot of time with grandparents and great grands.


----------



## 77Herford

First of all, I'm not old, though I feel it sometimes.  I'm 34 so ha, I bet most of your are older than me.  Yes, we use eggs in our Homemade ice cream.  I remember using a hand cranked one as a kid, that sucked, lol.  I got a little motorized mixer on top of the bucket.  Still makes great ice cream.


----------



## 77Herford

kstaven said:
			
		

> Hey 77 ... i think she is calling you old.
> What's it like on the other side of the hill?


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Have you tried using locally-grown honey?  I switched from refined sugar to honey in my coffee and tea, and I've read that local honey will help people w/ allergies, something about the pollen from local plants that the bees use to make it helping w/ building immunity.
> I don't have allergies, but I do have sinus problems.  Goat milk doesn't bother me like cow milk used to.


The honey thing does work.  I've been doing it for years and this is the first year that I've had problems in probably 10 years.  Prior to that I had horrible hayfever.  A wildflower honey works best for this and you want as local a bee keeper as you can find to procure your honey.


----------



## 77Herford

Well today was shot, thanks to my rare Sinus Migraine.  Didn't get a thing done, wife grained the horses which isn't hard.  Just now feeling better but going to take it easy.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well today was shot, thanks to my rare Sinus Migraine.  Didn't get a thing done, wife grained the horses which isn't hard.  Just now feeling better but going to take it easy.


Suffer from them too.  They do take a toll.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, they do and yes I feel better.  Kstaven's property does look nice but I see more of a Goat country than cattle.
Not saying I wouldn't take the chance to live up there. 

Well the wife's super powers of persuasion is working on me darn superwoman powers.  Tomorrow morning I will be bringing home her prechosen Nigerian Dwarf goats, lol.


----------



## kstaven

I'll take some pics on the flats in the next few days. If it will support jerseys I am pretty sure it would support beef cattle. This valley used to be a rather large dairy center at one point in history. Only one dairy left and a number of cattle ops.


----------



## 77Herford

kstaven said:
			
		

> I'll take some pics on the flats in the next few days. If it will support jerseys I am pretty sure it would support beef cattle. This valley used to be a rather large dairy center at one point in history. Only one dairy left and a number of cattle ops.


Then I believe ya, no need to waste time with pictures.  I'm sure your Jerseys love the fresh grass nearlly all year round.


----------



## 77Herford

Some of my Herefords eating the lovely green grass.


----------



## 77Herford

Goats are home, this pic is from previous owners




The one on the left is Brownie, her previous name the Wife is keeping it.


----------



## Roll farms

That bl/wh kid looks like a Mini Nubian. 

Too cute, congrats!


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations!  Good Luck with your Goats!


----------



## 77Herford

Wonder if it would be ok to breed a Boer to one of my pygmy's, I'm guessing no.  Probably be like breeding a Charlios Bull to a Dexter cow


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Wonder if it would be ok to breed a Boer to one of my pygmy's, I'm guessing no.  Probably be like breeding a Charlios Bull to a Dexter cow


Yes,  IMHO, you know about cattle and genetics with your years of success, you know SOMETHING about Goat genetics.    Boers are Big Meat Goats and Pygmy's well small.  Wouldn't be a very good mix.  And I would know that you knew this if I just knew what a Charlios Bull was.  A Dexter Cow is a Milker right?


----------



## jodief100

The cows and goat are beautiful.  I hope your headache is better.  I am really enjoying reading this journal even if I don't comment a lot.


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if it would be ok to breed a Boer to one of my pygmy's, I'm guessing no.  Probably be like breeding a Charlios Bull to a Dexter cow
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,  IMHO, you know about cattle and genetics with your years of success, you know SOMETHING about Goat genetics.    Boers are Big Meat Goats and Pygmy's well small.  Wouldn't be a very good mix.  And I would know that you knew this if I just knew what a Charlios Bull was.  A Dexter Cow is a Milker right?
Click to expand...

Lol, Ms. Research you crack me up.  Charolais, yes I spelled it wrong on the previous message are BIG beef breed of cattle and Dexters are a small dual or tri purpose cattle.  Many people confuse them with mini cows but they are a bit bigger.

Also those abbreviations, I have no idea what your saying, lol.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if it would be ok to breed a Boer to one of my pygmy's, I'm guessing no.  Probably be like breeding a Charlios Bull to a Dexter cow
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,  IMHO, you know about cattle and genetics with your years of success, you know SOMETHING about Goat genetics.    Boers are Big Meat Goats and Pygmy's well small.  Wouldn't be a very good mix.  And I would know that you knew this if I just knew what a Charlios Bull was.  A Dexter Cow is a Milker right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, Ms. Research you crack me up.  Charolais, yes I spelled it wrong on the previous message are BIG beef breed of cattle and Dexters are a small dual or tri purpose cattle.  Many people confuse them with mini cows but they are a bit bigger.
> 
> Also those abbreviations, I have no idea what your saying, lol.
Click to expand...

IMHO = In My Honest Opinion. 

See you are not much of a texter.   Don't worry, neither am I.  Just a few abbreviations I learned from my Son.  I always got the  when I asked him what he meant.  Texting is for they young.  They can have it.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, I barely use my cell phone.  I think I pay a few bucks for a minute with the amount I use it, lol, but they are handy for emergencies so I keep it.
I asked the Goat question to get a rise out of you ladies got to incite some conversation.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, things getting done today....NFL FOOTBALL.

I will still do chores and bring in the Goats but Football season is here.  I guess later I could rake the hay field again and maybe monday or tuesday bale it.
I can just hear all the heads shaking....lol.


----------



## 77Herford

Oh, yeah and I'm letting Dorothy one of my Hereford sow's back with the herd if she wants to with her piglets.


----------



## 77Herford

Well the piglets didn't get mauled and Dorothy is a good mamma.  The family is enjoying the large pasture setting now but are currently snuggled up in the straw bedded stall were they were born.
Ended up calling the help over and balling some late night hay.  No rain for nearly a week and the hay dried up quick.  Now I got four hay wagons stacked five bales high in the yard, lol.  I know what I'll be doing tomorrow and will be happy when the school lets out and I get some help stocking the hay barn.


----------



## 77Herford

Ugh, hours of stacking hay.... Taking a break.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ugh, hours of stacking hay.... Taking a break.


NOT looking forward to that chore in a few weeks.  I want to see the piglets!


----------



## 77Herford

Met some passionate people at my farm supply store today.  They mentioned rasing Tamworths and I said I had two too which their eye's brightened up and all most immediately said how hard it is to find in the state.  They asked if they had papers and I said, yes and with that they offered to buy them.  I initially said no thanks, but they were almost rudely persistant so I throughout a number I thought ridiculous for the pair and they just agreed and before I knew it I had a $900 dollar check and we were driving back to my place for them to see their new pigs.

Mind you this only happens in the movies or something so this is a first for me but by tomorrow evening the Tammy's should be gone...
I cashed the check already so I'm good and made some very fast profit.  All will go to taxes, grumble.


----------



## elevan

Wow!  Good for you!

Although I'm pretty cautious with checks...I cash at the bank the check is written on or I hold the "merchandise" until the check clears (up to 10 days).


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Met some passionate people at my farm supply store today.  They mentioned rasing Tamworths and I said I had two too which their eye's brightened up and all most immediately said how hard it is to find in the state.  They asked if they had papers and I said, yes and with that they offered to buy them.  I initially said no thanks, but they were almost rudely persistant so I throughout a number I thought ridiculous for the pair and they just agreed and before I knew it I had a $900 dollar check and we were driving back to my place for them to see their new pigs.
> 
> Mind you this only happens in the movies or something so this is a first for me but by tomorrow evening the Tammy's should be gone...
> I cashed the check already so I'm good and made some very fast profit.  All will go to taxes, grumble.


Hey, sometimes you step in something good!  Congratulations.  You had something someone wanted desperately.  

Regarding the check, if it becomes rubber, you can always go get those piggies.    But I doubt it.  I think if they went with your "thrown out" offer, they really want those piggies.  All is good.  Karma can be a neat thing.


----------



## 77Herford

Oh yeah, forgot to mention "Yes, I am forgetful.  The wife loves it too ", I had to seperate Old Major my Hereford Boar from the piglets as Dorothy proved extremely protective, lol.  I had been keeping an eye on them and Old Major got within feet of one of the piglets and Dorothy plowed into him like a crazed wild hog.  I ran down to the pen and with Old Major running his fat legs towards the shelter and screaming with Dorothy and the piglets in hot pursuit I managed to open the back pen door and let Major out.  My lord never seen a Hog lose his dignity so fast, .

Of course he made up some dignity by having me try and herd him into a horse stall....  I FINALLY got him into the Cow barn and left him in there for now.
Dorothy and her sister Blanche do get along, which is good.  I'll be happy when those people come and get the Tamworths tomorrow.


----------



## 77Herford

Beautiful day the people came and picked up the Tammy's so I put my pygmies in the pen and they are very happy.  Haven't decided what to do with Old Major yet.  Got to find something for the pygmies to climb on as they look somewhat bored.
Blanche is pregnant I believe as she didn't comeback into heat so we should have some winter babies.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Beautiful day the people came and picked up the Tammy's so I put my pygmies in the pen and they are very happy.  Haven't decided what to do with Old Major yet.  Got to find something for the pygmies to climb on as they look somewhat bored.
> Blanche is pregnant I believe as she didn't comeback into heat so we should have some winter babies.


Who's Blanche?  Or should I say what is Blanche?  Pig or Cow?  Sorry if you already stated who Blanche is.  Winter babies, spring babies, fall babies, summer babies, it's always good to have babies around.  

Definitely get your wife's pygmies something to climb on.  They will have a ball on anything you put together.   Also glad to hear they are happy in their new pen.


----------



## 77Herford

Omg a response, lol.  Starting to wonder if I was talking to myself,...which wouldn't be unheard of as a farmer, lol.
I may of named my animals on BackYardChickens a sister site of BYH and just got the two confused so I'll name the animals again.

Blanche is one of my Hereford pig sows who should have December piglets.  Dorothy is Blanche's sister and has ten piglets around two weeks old.  Old Major is the Hereford Boar and currently in exile, lol.  Raven is my female German Shepherd and her son Chief.  Jack and Jill are our two Rat terriers who aren't quite one yet.  Sugar is my black paint broodmare with an almost white S on her forehead front left sock and a white dot on her belly.  Cassie is my mix/Gypsy Vanner and is black and white.  Ashes is on fairly new mustang mare and a dark grulla.
Jim/Tank is my Hereford Bull and raised him up from a calf after his mother died after birthing him.  He's a 2000 pound dog, lol.


----------



## elevan

2000# dog...well I guess that's better than a calf who thinks he's a goat...which is what I've got.


----------



## marlowmanor

I think we need pictures of all these animals!  Please!


----------



## elevan

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I think we need pictures of all these animals!


You're gonna get him started on women and pictures again...


----------



## marlowmanor

elevan said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need pictures of all these animals!
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna get him started on women and pictures again...
Click to expand...

That's ok, he can just consider me a young troublemaker then!   I like seeing pictures of peoples animals. I don't have many myself and lots of people have animals I won't ever have, or that I have always wanted (like horses) but won't ever be able to have. He can always let his wife take pictures for him!  Then everyone can enjoy them!


----------



## 77Herford

You'll have to find them they are few and far between, .  I can be annoying too.  

Found a quick fix to the bored pygmies I used our old picnic table.  We'll see if anyone is on it tomorrow, when I let them out.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> You'll have to find them they are few and far between, .  I can be annoying too.
> 
> Found a quick fix to the bored pygmies I used our old picnic table.  We'll see if anyone is on it tomorrow, when I let them out.


I bet the new goats will enjoy their new toy! As for pictures I will just satisfy myself with everyone else's pictures  I'm just having fun with you, if you wish to not share pictures it's ok, no pressure.

PS: I think I love technology, I can learn, and have fun at the same time! No worries about embarrassing myself like if I was talking to someone in person. I don't have to be the serious mommy all the time! :bun This is a situation where I learn from all these people but more than likely will never meet them in person snce most are miles and miles away. I tend to stay in my own little area, I don't travel out of state much (except to the beach) and we certainly won't be making roadtrips for livestock anytime soon, if ever. So BYH are just a lot of online friends that I can share with and not be judged as harshly as some people I know in person, including family.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Omg a response, lol.  Starting to wonder if I was talking to myself,...which wouldn't be unheard of as a farmer, lol.
> I may of named my animals on BackYardChickens a sister site of BYH and just got the two confused so I'll name the animals again.
> 
> Blanche is one of my Hereford pig sows who should have December piglets.  Dorothy is Blanche's sister and has ten piglets around two weeks old.  Old Major is the Hereford Boar and currently in exile, lol.  Raven is my female German Shepherd and her son Chief.  Jack and Jill are our two Rat terriers who aren't quite one yet.  Sugar is my black paint broodmare with an almost white S on her forehead front left sock and a white dot on her belly.  Cassie is my mix/Gypsy Vanner and is black and white.  Ashes is on fairly new mustang mare and a dark grulla.
> Jim is my Hereford Bull and raised him up from a calf after his mother died after birthing him.  He's a 2000 pound dog, lol.


Thanks for the reply.  Congratulations on raising your 2000 pound dog.   Love German Shephards.  Never had rat terriers, but had Welsh an Fox before as a child.  I enjoyed them, shame parents thought they should just be ornaments and stay quiet and nice.  (Got my REAL training about animals from DH).  Always wanted horses, but if parents thought dogs should be nice and quiet, well livestock was out of the question.  Maybe one day. 

Looking forward to hearing good news about Blanche.  Understand you are not a pics person.  Oh well, still like reading your journal.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, exactly thats what I like about my peeps on BYH.  Its nice to see a little fire spirit in the mix every once in a while.  Let's see if I can please another lady asking more pictures...


----------



## 77Herford

The one on the left, no name yet but always willing to hear suggestions.




Just the mother Pygmy her name is Patches, wife has the info but I believe she is 8 years old.




Some of my purebred Herefords on spring pasture.




Jimmy my 2000 pound dog/bull.




Chief he's about 6 now




Raven is aaaa....wow 9 now,..sniff sniff and if Chief momma.




Momma llama she's starting to respond to this name, I REALLY need a better name




Daughter of Momma about a year and a half no name yet




Our fairly new Mustang.




Some of my Pilgrim geese with goslings a year back.


----------



## marlowmanor

YAY! I love the pictures! Patches is a pretty goat, I like her colors. Your cows look happy and the mustang is pretty too. That's a huge 2000# dog! The GSD are good looking dogs too. The llamas are neat, and I love the little goslings with the geese! I even showed the pictures to my boys which they enjoyed!


----------



## 77Herford

Selling ponies off before winter comes.  Going to a neighbors part of the creek and getting some boulders to put in the goat pen.  The bandings are mostly off the bucks so I guess they are whethers now, not into Goat lingo.  Maybe I could put them in with pygmies.


----------



## elevan

Chief is a lovely dog.  

If the nuggets have almost fallen off of the bucks they are "safe" to put in with the girls.  Heck once they've dried and shriveled I would have considered them ok to go


----------



## that's*satyrical

gawgeous animules....


----------



## 77Herford

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> gawgeous animules....


Coming from a line of teachers,... not to be rude but please tell me your spelled that wrong on purpose and thank you.
I'm not changing the edit but I'm suppose to say "The Wife" smacked me up the back of my HEAD for saying that so I'm sorry, plus the brown goat is named "Brownie" as I forgot she named her....


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Chief is a lovely dog.
> 
> If the nuggets have almost fallen off of the bucks they are "safe" to put in with the girls.  Heck once they've dried and shriveled I would have considered them ok to go


Well in that case I'll put a few whethers in with the pygmies since the boys are doing a great job on the weed situation.

Old Major got his own tiny pen today with the help of a handful of teenagers and lots of laughs.  Herding a fat stubborn pig is alot more challenging than it looks.  An old A-frame pig home with a trough and a suck waterer.  Had to get Old Major out of the cattle barn since half of my cow's use it in the winter to get there water and have shelter from blizzards or freezing rain.
The other barn is also the hay barn were the rest take shelter with the help of a large pine wind breaker.


----------



## Roll farms

I would really like to see a pic of the Vanner cross when you have time, please.

I like that mustang, pretty color.  All of your animals are beautiful.


----------



## that's*satyrical

well obviously I spelled it wrong on purpose...lol   I have many weak points spelling & grammar are not one of them....

not saying I don't make mistakes in spelling & grammar, just saying they're few & far between.....


----------



## elevan

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> well obviously I spelled it wrong on purpose...lol   I have many weak points spelling & grammar are not one of them....
> 
> not saying I don't make mistakes in spelling & grammar, just saying they're few & far between.....


Southern drawl....in writing - right?


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I would really like to see a pic of the Vanner cross when you have time, please.
> 
> I like that mustang, pretty color.  All of your animals are beautiful.


As I may of said before, Cassie the Vanner mix came from an abusive situation and is fearful of any new sound or situation so I don't take pictures or video of her as she gets very unsettled as you point things at her.  When I first got her she had obviously been beaten with a 2x4 and who knows what else.  She has greatly improved over the years but I don't think she will ever be "normal" again.


----------



## elevan

Ah, poor Cassie!    I'm so glad she's in a home that she doesn't have to deal with that anymore!

My llama, Jerry, was the same way...dang woman's husband chased and hit them with a heavy branch or shovel handle.  He still doesn't entirely trust my DH or any other male that comes around but he's coming around to me quite a bit (we've had him a year now).


----------



## 77Herford

Yeah, what gets me is this guy still has horses....  
Cassie has been with us for two years now and will come up to me and the wife but she can spook easily and really doesn't like surprises.  I have plastic bags tied to the fence line so the horses get used to the sound as even with trail riding now you can't get away from trash.  I learned this technique from my friends but it has served me very well, especially on riding on gravel roads.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would really like to see a pic of the Vanner cross when you have time, please.
> 
> I like that mustang, pretty color.  All of your animals are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> As I may of said before, Cassie the Vanner mix came from an abusive situation and is fearful of any new sound or situation so I don't take pictures or video of her as she gets very unsettled as you point things at her.  When I first got her she had obviously been beaten with a 2x4 and who knows what else.  She has greatly improved over the years but I don't think she will ever be "normal" again.
Click to expand...

Cowardly people trying to "break" a horses spirit so they can lord over it.  The quick and easy way.  No wonder she will never be "normal" again.  So glad to hear you and your wife have made progress with this innocent.  Wishing you luck with.  

Thanks for sharing the pics.  Nice looking herd.


----------



## 77Herford

Well I got just over 4000 bushels of Oats this season.  My bin is nearly full.  Don't think I'll be doing Oats again, just not as good of a yield in this part of the state.


----------



## 77Herford

Yay, up a almost 3am...................

Lets see whats on the tube...oooo Dressage Symposium...kill me now.


----------



## 77Herford

Thank you Biography channel for saving my boredom.

Lets see when the Sun rises.  I will get some freshly made donuts cause I'm in the mood and willing to drive 20 minutes to get them.  Visit an old friend I rarely see as he works the graveyard shift and I obviously don't.  Then back to work.


----------



## 77Herford

Adding to my herd just have not decided yet what breed or if I'll just go commercial, which means in cattle biz "Mutt".
Also hope to have my own milk by next spring as I am a bit impatient.  Buying 10 Nubian does and a mixed group of 6 others and 2 Jersey Cows simply because I always wanted one and have the income to do it so why the bleep not.  "Thats what I'll say to my father who will be disgusted with my descision, lol."  He's living through me as a farmer.
I think one Jersey may be a Staven, .


----------



## kstaven

77Herford said:
			
		

> Adding to my herd just have not decided yet what breed or if I'll just go commercial, which means in cattle biz "Mutt".
> Also hope to have my own milk by next spring as I am a bit impatient.  Buying 10 Nubian does and a mixed group of 6 others and 2 Jersey Cows simply because I always wanted one and have the income to do it so why the bleep not.  "Thats what I'll say to my father who will be disgusted with my descision, lol."  He's living through me as a farmer.
> I think one Jersey may be a Staven, .


----------



## 77Herford

Hmm, your wife might find it cute and endearing, Staven.


----------



## kstaven

I doubt it. Considering she is an L.A. girl she would likely figure you naming a cow after me was making a pass.


----------



## 77Herford

kstaven said:
			
		

> I doubt it. Considering she is an L.A. girl she would likely figure you naming a cow after me was making a pass.


----------



## 77Herford

Sad that a morning with an 8 month old wears me out.  Off to pick up some animals.


----------



## elevan

Get a little silly when you're up all night huh?  

New animals = We NEED pics!!


----------



## jodief100

What are you getting?  Some cows?  

I love the shephards.  Wonderful, beautiful dogs.


----------



## 77Herford

Only one lady has me wrapped around her finger and thats my youngest niece thats the 8 month old.
So ha ha to your requests.  I have two new Jersey cows and no none of them will be called Staven, lol.  Betsy and Buttercup as thats what I've always wanted to name a Jersey if I had one.  They say Moo-ello.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Only one lady has me wrapped around her finger and thats my youngest niece thats the 8 month old.
> So ha ha to your requests.  I have two new Jersey cows and no none of them will be called Staven, lol.  Betsy and Buttercup as thats what I've always wanted to name a Jersey if I had one.  They say Moo-ello.


 to Betsy and Buttercup.  Hope they are settling in nicely.  


And that finger wrapping with that sweet lady, I knew you were a softy.  And I didn't have to figure out that through a picture


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one lady has me wrapped around her finger and thats my youngest niece thats the 8 month old.
> So ha ha to your requests.  I have two new Jersey cows and no none of them will be called Staven, lol.  Betsy and Buttercup as thats what I've always wanted to name a Jersey if I had one.  They say Moo-ello.
> 
> 
> 
> to Betsy and Buttercup.  Hope they are settling in nicely.
> 
> 
> And that finger wrapping with that sweet lady, I knew you were a softy.  And I didn't have to figure out that through a picture
Click to expand...

Yes, I turn to goo around her.  
Betsy and Buttercup are beautiful lady cows.  Buttercup still has a calf that I have now but its a little steer and I won't be naming him as we all know where he's going.  So Butter is the only one milking and it tastes good.  She stands so good, it reminded me of my grandpa's dairy cows.  Betsy is pregnant though and will most likely birth in early spring to a full blooded jersey.
Betsy has the classic dark face and a darker body, while Buttercup is a nice creamy light brown with touches of white on her sides.  Buttercup is right around 8 years old and VERY cool.  Betsy is 4 and little more energetic and is enjoying exploring her new pen.
The previous owner also sold me a portable milker, which is a WONDERFUL invention.


----------



## kstaven

Is the portable a surge?


----------



## 77Herford

http://www.dairymaidmilking.com/
Nope its Dairymaid.

Never heard of them till today.  Works good on her, just a little matter of timing with the pressure.  Nice enough manual and a You tube video for further help.


----------



## kstaven

Have never seen one of those before but have seen those claws. Hope you have a heated milking area.


----------



## 77Herford

Not yet but its going up.


----------



## Roll farms

I had a little portable surge milker...I decided doing it by hand was easier than cleaning the hoses and infusions 2x a day.  Of course, I wasn't milking cows, just 8 goats.

I considered getting another one when I bought a jersey in milk...but she turned out to be a real pain so I got rid of her.


----------



## 77Herford

Dang it I put up another post but the server farted and it didn't post....grrr.


----------



## 77Herford

http://bobwhitesystems.com/farm-freshmilk-production/
Well I have small machine shed near the house that I'm converting to the milking parlor.  I will be attaching a walk in pasture setting for the Jersey and possible future Goats.  For now I will just hand milk the Pygmies but ENCOURAGE my wife to do it, fat lot that will do.

Since we have several communities around us that are into the all natural foods kick, I have been talking some of them up on my future products.  One day I hope to be a mini staven, lol.    I know what Staven is thinking ""
I think my wife likes the Jerseys more than her Pygmies as she keeps talking about their big eyes and soft big ears, lol, women....


----------



## daisychick

I have enjoyed reading your journal so far.  I have always wanted a jersey cow, but not enough room at my place.  I agree with your wife, the jerseys have the most beautiful big brown eyes, I am sure I would stare at them daily if I owned one.      My husband is from Iowa and most of his family still lives there.  I lived there for 2 years and went to college, but was dying to get back to Colorado so we moved back.  He has family in Madrid, Dexter, Des Moines, Ames and Boone Iowa.  The one thing I was amazed by in Iowa was that you don't have to water your garden.  I was in shock!  Being a Colorado native, we have to water everything almost daily!!  Hoses strung all over the property is the norm around here.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> I have enjoyed reading your journal so far.  I have always wanted a jersey cow, but not enough room at my place.  I agree with your wife, the jerseys have the most beautiful big brown eyes, I am sure I would stare at them daily if I owned one.      My husband is from Iowa and most of his family still lives there.  I lived there for 2 years and went to college, but was dying to get back to Colorado so we moved back.  He has family in Madrid, Dexter, Des Moines, Ames and Boone Iowa.  The one thing I was amazed by in Iowa was that you don't have to water your garden.  I was in shock!  Being a Colorado native, we have to water everything almost daily!!  Hoses strung all over the property is the norm around here.


Lol, no you don't have to water very often.

Oh and Daisy, I'm PartridgeRooster from BYC, lol.


----------



## daisychick

I know that now.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, today moved main Cattle herd into another pasture.  Opened my walk way area to the Boer boys and Llama's.  Milked Patches and ButterCup and wished ButterCup's calf was a girl so I could keep it as he's pretty nice.  Found ButterCup really likes our sweet feed along with Dorothy.  Piglets are growing fast.
Hay is done for the year, unless there's a change in the weather but I doubt the chances for a fourth cut as I never have, lol, but one can wish.
Wife stayed home today and learned to milk Patches her Pygmy it was humorous also I admit to my impatience but try a little longer with her as I really don't want to incurr her wrath.  She got it EVENTUALLY but the poor goat was tired of her by then, lol.  I couldn't help but laugh, too which I received an elbow to the thigh as she continued milking.  The few cups of Goats milk that didn't end up on the floor we gave to the pigs.
Getting intermitant cold rain today so not so productive.


----------



## 77Herford

Mmmm...fresh cream with blueberries and rasberries.  Why didn't I do this sooner.  My wife likes me even more now, lol.
Auction tommorrow and a farmer is culling his herd of Jerseys by forty cows not to mention one hundred Holsteins.  Trying to decide if this would be a good chance to get some cheap cows as there aren't many dairies around here.


----------



## jodief100

MMMMMMM You are making me hungry!  Good day for a rainy cold one.  

As a rule I never buy from auctions unless they are specifically replacement stock auctions.  But if all you want is some decent family milkers, the auction could be an opportunity.


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> MMMMMMM You are making me hungry!  Good day for a rainy cold one.
> 
> As a rule I never buy from auctions unless they are specifically replacement stock auctions.  But if all you want is some decent family milkers, the auction could be an opportunity.


What do you feed your Goats to get them growing faster.  Mine seem smaller than the farmer I bought them from.


----------



## kstaven

77Herford said:
			
		

> Mmmm...fresh cream with blueberries and rasberries.  Why didn't I do this sooner.  My wife likes me even more now, lol.
> Auction tommorrow and a farmer is culling his herd of Jerseys by forty cows not to mention one hundred Holsteins.  Trying to decide if this would be a good chance to get some cheap cows as there aren't many dairies around here.


I don't know about your area. But any dairy culls I have ever seen anyone get have cost them a fortune in  dealing with problems.


----------



## 77Herford

Don't think I will be going anywhere tomorrow as I through out my back.  Just getting up is a problem.  Glad I trained my wife to milk with the milking machine.  Amazing how you can bale hay all day and the simplest thing as picking up a moving bundle of joy with the biggest smile will hurt you...life.


----------



## kstaven

Wives can be trained to some degree.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## 77Herford

Patches and ButterCup getting milked as I type.  I'm going to hobble out and see how the wife is doing, yay for pain killers.


----------



## Roll farms

kstaven said:
			
		

> Wives can be trained to some degree.


As can husbands, it just takes a bit more work.  Like all male animals, they are easily distracted.


----------



## kstaven

What you call distracted is really multi-tasking.


----------



## 77Herford

On the advice of my vet, I'll be getting some Purina Goat Mineral to help supplement their diets.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Don't think I will be going anywhere tomorrow as I through out my back.  Just getting up is a problem.  Glad I trained my wife to milk with the milking machine.  Amazing how you can bale hay all day and the simplest thing as picking up a moving bundle of joy with the biggest smile will hurt you...life.


Hope you are feeling better.  Understand the back thing.   And it is the simplest things that does it to you.


----------



## 77Herford

Woke up from a nice nap to hear what, you may ask....the sound of cows being unloading.  I thought now why would someone be unloading cows on my property unless maybe they were stealing them so I got up quickly to let out my Shepherds as pain shot through me, only to see out the side window my wife and her friend helping shuffle said cows into one of our many pens.
Now I was just annoyed a grimacing in pain as my Shepherds barked and I for a brief moment considered unleashing them on the unsuspecting folks "We need a devil smile".  What had my wife done but go out with her farmer GF and buy us some more cows....
I walked out not even saying a word and the wife coming up to me all euthusiastic about her purchase of four Jerseys cow's from the same place I bought mine from.  Of course she paid a bit more for them and paid for the farmers son to haul them over,....I about lost it and the wife could tell I was boiling inside.  She tried to charm me up but I just went back inside the house and will be giving her the cold shoulder for awhile.


----------



## jodief100

Sorry about the back.  I threw mine out coughing last winter.  Yup, unloaded 300 bales of hay, a week later hauled and stacked two cords of wood, and 2 weeks after that, throw my back out coughing. Those thermacare wraps do wonders.  

I am sure you will enjoy your new cows.  She was trying to help.  At least she is getting enthusiastic about the project!   

As for goats, mine do not grow all that fast because I do not give them a lot of grain.  If you want fast growth, pour the grain into them.  They need mineral no matter what.  Loose mineral is best.


----------



## elevan

All mineral is not created equal.  If your goats are all does then Purina_ might_ be considered acceptable...but if you intend to get any bucks / wethers you should probably look for a better option for loose minerals.  Purina goat mineral doesn't have the correct 2:1 Cah ratio.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, this is loose and they LOVE it, so they must be lacking in something.  I suppose I could do a soil test but my cows have always done well and my horses are in great condition so it must be a goat thing.  I also put in a salt lick, which the Llama's apreciate as I had just plain forgotten to put in bad me.  Oh, the two remaining boer bucks in the " forest/weed" pen and getting more fiesty and head butting more, lol.  I'm keeping the Llama's in with the Bucks and the rest are whethers now and in with the little girls with Patches in charge.  

The Pygmy pen is closer to the house and Coyotes have come that close before.  Brownie the little brown Pygmy is pretty sweet and is quickly becoming my favorite of the two Pygmies.  I think she is younger than what I was told because I see horns coming in but I'm not an expert on Goats.  Maybe a bad dehorning job or who knows.
I got my 20 straight purebred Hereford cows up by the house for the rest of the year in the front 40 acres, which goes along the gravel road.  The front 40 acres is what made me fall for this place.  I've always been interested in pastures and their management and found it just about perfect.  Just enough shade trees with a variety of long lush grasses and a tiny but constant creek running through it.  Only during the driest of years does that creek dry up.
All the dogs went out with my wife and her friend for a long walk and then the two went for a horse back ride.  They must of worked the dogs with fetch or something cause Chief and Raven are crashed on the rug.  Jack and Jill on the other hand never seem to be out of energy and are playing tug a war with a rope toy.


----------



## marlowmanor

I hope your back gets to feeling better. Don't be too mad at your wife for buying more cows without your knowledge. Obviously she has fallen for the Jerseys and has been helping with the milking of them too. She seems to have helped a lot today, she wore the dogs out so they don't bother you too much. Glad to hear the goats and cows are doing well. Are you getting any cooler weather in Iowa?


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I hope your back gets to feeling better. Don't be too mad at your wife for buying more cows without your knowledge. Obviously she has fallen for the Jerseys and has been helping with the milking of them too. She seems to have helped a lot today, she wore the dogs out so they don't bother you too much. Glad to hear the goats and cows are doing well. Are you getting any cooler weather in Iowa?


Yes, we got a cold snap but its suppose to warm up a bit later in the week.  Back still down but I think my wife is enjoying the early morning milkings, which I can't wrap my head around.  I agreed to do the afternoon milkings today as at least I can move like a 90 year old man now.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your back gets to feeling better. Don't be too mad at your wife for buying more cows without your knowledge. Obviously she has fallen for the Jerseys and has been helping with the milking of them too. She seems to have helped a lot today, she wore the dogs out so they don't bother you too much. Glad to hear the goats and cows are doing well. Are you getting any cooler weather in Iowa?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we got a cold snap but its suppose to warm up a bit later in the week.  Back still down but I think my wife is enjoying the early morning milkings, which I can't wrap my head around.  I agreed to do the afternoon milkings today as at least I can move like a 90 year old man now.
Click to expand...

So the Mrs. bought more cows.  Looks like she's really into milking.  Good for her.   Having a nice taste of that cool weather too.  But you can bet it will give us one more blast of hot weather before it leaves us for Fall Weather.  Unfortunately fall doesn't last long because it goes from Summer, short short Fall right into winter weather.  Could use Fall weather a little longer.   Strange to see people in jackets and sweatshirts because just last week it was 94.  Go figure.  But not complaining.  Just find cool weather more comfortable and workable.  

90 year old man?  Sounds like you are on the mend.  Know all too well about someone with back problems.  Hoping you mend quickly.


----------



## 77Herford

We have a good length of fall.  Well got some emails and calls on those ponies and will hopefully have some people come over this afternoon.
Yes, I guess you ladies are on the wifes side....figures .  She was already interested in the farm additions as I do talk to her about each major purchase and why I think it would be good.  She is a very smart woman and loves animals, which is important in her job, lol, as a Vet Tech for small animals.  All our Dogs, barn cat and chickens get discounted treatment.
Well we are babysitting for sis so I got to go, little one is up.


----------



## 77Herford

Little ones in the morning are great, so calm and snuggly.  Chilling with her bottle and very content.


----------



## daisychick

I may not be on the wife's side 100%  , at our house my husband and I discuss all purchases together.  So I can see where you may be a little upset at the new cow's without your knowledge.  The only time I go and get something with out a "yes" from the man of the house is when I ask what he thinks about getting more goats, chickens etc...and his answer is "I don't care, do what you want." (which translates into "I don't want any more freakin animals, but I know you are going to get them anyway"     That is when I do what I want and get whatever I want and then face the cold shoulder for a while and then at some point, I will add a smarta#$ comment about how he said I could do what I wanted.   Yep that is how it works.  

On the other hand, I bet your new girls are really pretty, and you will be milking like crazy real soon.


----------



## 77Herford

Like the fact little one is still napping in the morning, YAY a break.
Yes, the new Jersey's and now the naming process.  Aurora is one of them already named by my wife as she and I are Disney fans.  I'm thinking Bell will be one of them.


----------



## 77Herford

This has got to be some record for baby naps.
Rain, rain and more rain today.  Just light rain too, which is nice.  Most the cows are grazing, goats huddled up in their shelter, and the chickens on their roosts.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> This has got to be some record for baby naps.
> Rain, rain and more rain today.  Just light rain too, which is nice.  Most the cows are grazing, goats huddled up in their shelter, and the chickens on their roosts.


Light rain is the best type.  Plus it's soothing.  Makes me sleepy too.  Sounds like a lazy day.  Needed once in a while.  Enjoy!


----------



## jodief100

I wasn't 100% on yoru wifes side either.  I would have been ticked if Hubby went and spent that kind of money on something without at least discussing it.  I was just pointing out the bright side since the deal was done.  

What a lovley, peaceful day.  Light rain and napping babies.  Just need a good book and a bowl of homemade soup and it will be perfect.


----------



## 77Herford

Vet coming out today to check the llamas and doing some deworming.


----------



## daisychick

Are your llamas bred??


----------



## 77Herford

One is possibly, that why he is coming to see.


----------



## daisychick

That will be neat, I hope she is bred.


----------



## daisychick

Ok, I love reading and learning new things.  So your talk of the llamas made me curious on their gestation period etc...  So I googled it and learned a lot!  Their breeding and other things about them is totally different than anything I would of guessed.  Really fascinating animals.


----------



## 77Herford

Yeah, I'm learning more now than ever before.  I got them to protect my Goats and for the short period of time have done well.  I had just notice that the mother llama's teats were filling and I hadn't bought them with the knowledge that they were pregnant and nothing was said on the auction info just their age and sex along with their shots and medical history.  The man I purchased them from seemed more clueless about them than I was, which is a bit concerning since he has more on his property but besides guarding his own sheep doesn't really mess with them.

Luckily my Vet is good with livestock and has already come and gone.  Sounds like the man I bought them from wasn't very truthful.  The Mother llama is closer to 8 years old my Vet thinks and is probably full term.  He guesses she'll have her little one any day now....
The daughter of said llama from my purchase isn't 2 as I was told but probably closer to 1 and is also pregnant but she is still very early in gestation so I'm going to have it aborted so not to risk the young mother.  
Had my bulls wormed as well today but that is pretty easy once you get them into the corral.
The Vet said it would be good to remove the 1 year old now so mom can focus soully on the new one coming, which I did and now I have an annoyed 1 year old llama in the barn.  Happily the mother seemed unaffected but is looking around a bit more.
Think I have a good name for the 1 year old, "Brat".  I've been kinda calling her that and it seems very fitting, lol.
I think I'll name the mom, Clove as for some reason she smells kinda like a Clove cigarette when wet.  Bad smell .


----------



## daisychick

Oh wow!  You are going to be thrown right into raising baby llamas!  I read that the mom can't lick off the baby because their tongues are too short!!  So they just have to sit by them and hummm to them.  So I take it you have to somehow help mom dry off baby???  or let it just dry on it's own??  You will have to keep us posted, because now I am soooo curious on how all this goes.  

That stinks that "Brat" is pregnant so early, hopefully aborting will not be to hard on her.


----------



## 77Herford

Hope my resizing of picture isn't too bad.  Thats all my ladies together.
Ok, the creamy on on the right is ButterCup and to her right is Besty.  Aurora is to Butter's left and left from there is Bell, Snow White "Snow" and Mrs. Pott's.

Guess I tried to resize the picture but I'm not computer savvy so get out your spy glasses.


----------



## daisychick

Oh I LOVE the Jerseys!   Someday I will have one.......someday.     That is a great picture.  Are they all in milk right now?


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Oh I LOVE the Jerseys!   Someday I will have one.......someday.     That is a great picture.  Are they all in milk right now?


Oh, god no.  Right now just Butter Cup is milking.


----------



## elevan

to the previous owner of those llamas!


----------



## 77Herford

Your silly Elevan, but I agree.


----------



## 77Herford

Well it was a splended day and milking is done.  Half of the Jerseys should be birthing in Early spring and the rest probably late spring.
Suppose to be another nice day tomorrow.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> to the previous owner of those llamas!


I seriously love that smiley, it is by far my favorite but so rarely get to use it.  It makes me laugh everytime I see it.
Patches will be drying out soon so we will be cutting back on milking.


----------



## 77Herford

Lost one of our Pilgrim Geese a ten year old female.  I posted it on BYC but forgot to do it here.  Lost a few of our new chick's last and may loose more thanks to a brief power outage.  Not a huge deal but unfortunate.
Little windy today with intermitant rain.  OH yeah though you ladies might like to know of a new cria on the property, lol.  So just a normal day.


----------



## daisychick

Soooo she had her baby already????   Boy or girl, come on you must spill the details!  Was it an easy birth???  Cuteness factor???


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Soooo she had her baby already????   Boy or girl, come on you must spill the details!  Was it an easy birth???  Cuteness factor???


   Why whatever do you mean?   A little girl, spot on image of her mother a nice dark brown.  She was ugly at birth with all that goo on her but I think that about all my animals when their first born, lol.  Once dried off she was lovely.  The birth I missed mostly but I checked on her at about 5 am and I saw the cria halfway out so I ran to get towels and lead rope.  I dried her off and picked her up with mom in toe and took them to the shelter and closed it off and put on the heater I had set up just in case.  She stood up within a half hour of birth and suckled soon afterwards.  I gave the mom some Oats and then left them alone.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you are aborting the 1 year old. Llamas should be at minimum 2 years old before being bred and I mean just start the breeding process to give birth at about 3 years old. I think llama breeders even wait until they are 3 years old to breed. Alpacas can be bred earlier than llamas.


----------



## daisychick

Congrats on the new baby girl!   If you are going to name the mom Clove then I am putting out the name of Spice for the girl.    You sure had the vet come out in the nick of time, one more day and you would of been a little surprised with a baby.


----------



## 77Herford

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Glad you are aborting the 1 year old. Llamas should be at minimum 2 years old before being bred and I mean just start the breeding process to give birth at about 3 years old. I think llama breeders even wait until they are 3 years old to breed. Alpacas can be bred earlier than llamas.


Yes, Oats for Clove the mother.  The Cria was suckling when I left them at roughly 6am ish.
My wife has been logging on and reading you ladies and few men's posts.  I might have to change my password, lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like everything is textbook. Always good when things go the way they should. Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100

Glad everything went well.  You know we MUST have pictures of the new baby.


----------



## 77Herford

Well just checked on Clove and the Cria and the little one is sleeping along with mom, all good.


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!!

You're gonna kill us with suspense by making us wait forever for pics aren't you?!


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!
> 
> You're gonna kill us with suspense by making us wait forever for pics aren't you?!


Of course.  This group is worse than my family with wanting pictures of everyone on holidays, except you peeps want animal pics, lol.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## daisychick

So cute!  And looks all healthy and alert too!  I bet she is going to be fun to watch grow up!  I think she looks like a "Spice" just in case you missed my hint at a name earlier.


----------



## elevan

TOO Cute!!!


----------



## 77Herford

She looks too nice to be Spice....


----------



## papeine

welcome... my brother is into beef ...he's got black angus, simmetal and herfords...oh yeh and some shorthorns... I may some day get "mini-cattle"..but hear they are expensive


----------



## 77Herford

Ended with a sunny afternoon but a touch windy.  Clove and little one will go back to the front pen tomorrow as llama cria's seem hardier than cow calves.


----------



## Roll farms

You should post a couple pics to the calendar thread....we need to see some cows in it.  And a cria.


----------



## jodief100

So cute!  I am happy she is doing well.  Thank you for the picture.


----------



## 77Herford

Milked ButterCup and petted her rapidly growing steer calf.  Getting rid of the barn cat, it keeps attacking the Rat Terriers, lol.  I told my wife the cat thinks they are huge Rats....she wasn't amused as she tended Jill's scratches.  Since we let the Terriers roam the main barn during the day, I'll put Raven and Chief in there during the day as Raven looks at the Terriers as pups almost, lol, so the cat is fearful of Raven.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> You should post a couple pics to the calendar thread....we need to see some cows in it.  And a cria.


----------



## 77Herford

Well little Cria had fun frollicing about in the pasture and is right now getting a drink from dear old mom.  Put "Brat" back in with the goats to have company and it seems to be working, though still looking for mum.  In the next week we will be removing the Jersey steer calf, if he wasn't fixed I could of used him as a bull but no to be, steak it is.


----------



## daisychick

Too bad you can't undo "fixed"animals.  Maybe one of the other jersey girls will have a nice bull calf.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Too bad you can't undo "fixed"animals.  Maybe one of the other jersey girls will have a nice bull calf.


About the Spice name, since your the ONLY one giving out idea's.  I was thinking she seems more like a Daisy to me, happily not the fiesty version like you, lol.


----------



## daisychick

I would be honored if you chose Daisy.  But I can also throw out more names if you need me to.  Like: Ginger, Lucy, Jewel, Sundae, Lily, Maggie.  Those are all sweet little girl names.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

well if you want girl names.....

Nutmeg (Meg) since mom is Clove

Cocoa - since she looks like Hershey's dark chocolate

Hershey - ok well, I have chocolate issues

Mocha - i know, i know...issues

Layla - I think in some culture it means "dark"

Very cute cria by the way - love the big soft eyes. Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute cria! So glad everything is going well.


----------



## 77Herford

Thank you, thank you, didn't know I had so many readers.  .  Can't decide how I want to expand my farm...I hate indecision it runs so well in the family, lol.


----------



## 77Herford

LOL, I just thought of a name that could work "Wednesday".  Man I haven't seen that word in a long time it looks odd.  The cyber world I live in/ outdoors, lol.


----------



## daisychick

Well the name Tuesday is more fitting, because she was born on a Tues.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Well the name Tuesday is more fitting, because she was born on a Tues.


Ah a jokester too...I was thinking of the Adam's Family movie at the time and their daughter is named Wednesday but the cria isn't creapy yet, lol.


----------



## marlowmanor

I was going to suggest Cinnamon.


----------



## 77Herford

Marlow, I almost named her mom that.  
Well the Wife and I talked about names last night and decided we liked Daisy.
Clove and Daisy got their shots today and are doing fine.  Daisy likes to prance in the creeks shallows in the mid day sun.
The crazy barn cat was sent off to a nearby farmer that we don't like as is accidently killed one of our former dogs but he has a rat problem and the cat will help.


----------



## 77Herford

Long day or it felt like it.  Finished replacing boarding on side of the cattle barn.  Back bothering me again, ugh.  Enjoying Butter Cups milk and cream.  Family likes it too.  Selling all my Angus off at decent price.


----------



## 77Herford

Well Doctor says to rest for a week and take pain meds as needed.  Should be interesting.  Going to have the neighbor kid come over after school and milk Butter Cup and do feeding chores, wife is still doing morning milking, which she oddly enjoys.  She says its the quiet of the morning and the animals are much calmer, which is true. Before I rested I put a full alfalfa bale in for the bucks, should last them a week as they have some grass too.  Cows still have loads of grass so they don't need anything except some salt blocks.  Just having him check on Clove and Daisy once a day, other wise they should be fine.  Starting to add hay for the Goats so the kid will do that and just check on all the other livestock, feeding chickens, collecting eggs, refill waterers, etc.


----------



## ksalvagno

It is nice that you have someone that will do that. The kids around here are lazy and I would never be able to count on any of them to do things. 

I hope your back gets better soon. I know what an inconvenience it is when there are so many farm chores to do.


----------



## 77Herford

So bored.


----------



## daisychick

Sorry about your back and your boredom.    It is complete chaos at my house, with crazy daycare kids, dogs escaping the yard and running around eating chicken feed and throwing it up on the back step, and other fun activities.  So I guess just be thankful it is peaceful and quiet at your house.


----------



## elevan

Sorry about your back 77.

I'm glad you have someone to help out though.


----------



## 77Herford

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> It is nice that you have someone that will do that. The kids around here are lazy and I would never be able to count on any of them to do things.
> 
> I hope your back gets better soon. I know what an inconvenience it is when there are so many farm chores to do.


Yes, many young people I'm finding lazy or just plain clueless.  Many never knowing hardship and working for what they want.  Even college Agriculture graduates out of work won't work as farm hands as some consider it demeaning or something.  If my operation ever did get large through Natural sales, I would hire a hard, humble worker over a highly educated person almost any day.
I do agree though that having a degree from college is helpful in the main stream job market.  I didn't get a degree as college and I just didn't fit and it was harder for me to get to were I am but it is possible.  I still push kids that work on my place to go to college or get a certificate at a tech school.


----------



## 77Herford

Bear Gryliss is an idiot.  Aren't these shows supposed to be some what realistic.  Lots of thing Bear does many the average person can't do and if they did would become a statistic, lol.  Yes, lets try and climb that waterfall, WHOOPS I fell and broke my leg, wonder if that Jaguar will eat me.


----------



## Ms. Research

Sorry to hear you are bored and in pain.  Bad enough when you are bored but the combination makes a person more miserable.  Glad to hear you found some help so that you can take the needed rest for your back.   Hope you are back on your feet soon.


----------



## 77Herford

Wonderful pain killers.  My wife thinks I'm kinda loopy but she thinks its "cute".


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Wonderful pain killers.  My wife thinks I'm kinda loopy but she thinks its "cute".


I hear they are wonderful drugs and had to see a 12 year old "loopy" too.   But please just don't overdo the use.  Yes, they are needed, but some do overextend that need.  It's not just illegal drugs that can get you.   Hoping they help and your "loopy" days are few.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

77Herford said:
			
		

> Bear Gryliss is an idiot.  Aren't these shows supposed to be some what realistic.  Lots of thing Bear does many the average person can't do and if they did would become a statistic, lol.  Yes, lets try and climb that waterfall, WHOOPS I fell and broke my leg, wonder if that Jaguar will eat me.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks he is a tool.


----------



## 77Herford

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear Gryliss is an idiot.  Aren't these shows supposed to be some what realistic.  Lots of thing Bear does many the average person can't do and if they did would become a statistic, lol.  Yes, lets try and climb that waterfall, WHOOPS I fell and broke my leg, wonder if that Jaguar will eat me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks he is a tool.
Click to expand...

I watch Survivor Man or something else at least he does stuff we could do.


----------



## 77Herford

I'm liking the pampering of said Wife.  I think I'm going to get "hurt" more often, with all the back rubs, serving me sofa side dinners, drinks and other wonderful things....heee, heee.  .  
I changed my password and I'm invincible, muwahaha.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> I'm liking the pampering of said Wife.  I think I'm going to get "hurt" more often, with all the back rubs, serving me sofa side dinners, drinks and other wonderful things....heee, heee.  .
> I changed my password and I'm invincible, muwahaha.




IMHO, I think that as long as you support the fun she's having with her cows  and goats, those back rubs and sofa side dinners and drinks and other WONDERFUL things will continue.

All I see is a WIN/WIN situation.  And that makes you both invincible.   Enjoy the fun.


----------



## jodief100

You will get bored with it in a few days.  It sucks not being able to get anything done.  I hope you feel better.  

Hubby loves those survival shows.  But since he has done LOTS of backwoods packing and mountain climbing he knows what a joke they are. 

I have a friend who is is on the Mountain Search and Rescue team for Mt Hood.   He hates those shows.  He says those and cell phones have made his job 10x more difficult.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear Gryliss is an idiot.  Aren't these shows supposed to be some what realistic.  Lots of thing Bear does many the average person can't do and if they did would become a statistic, lol.  Yes, lets try and climb that waterfall, WHOOPS I fell and broke my leg, wonder if that Jaguar will eat me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks he is a tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watch Survivor Man or something else at least he does stuff we could do.
Click to expand...

I like to watch Man Woman Wild.  Husband and wife in survival mode.  He was special forces and she's along for the learning experience.  It's an interesting show and fairly realistic in what can be done...although some of the situations aren't likely for most people but they are trying to be as diverse as possible.  :/



> I'm liking the pampering of said Wife.  I think I'm going to get "hurt" more often, with all the back rubs, serving me sofa side dinners, drinks and other wonderful things....heee, heee.  .
> I changed my password and I'm invincible, muwahaha.


  My DH gets whiny when he's sick or hurting and so gets no sympathy from me (well...very little anyhow)  




			
				jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have a friend who is is on the Mountain Search and Rescue team for Mt Hood.   He hates those shows.  He says those and cell phones have made his job 10x more difficult.


I get that.  People think just because they watched a show or have a cell that they are unstoppable or invincible.  People like that are looking to get themselves killed and cause harm to others who come looking for them.  Most people would tend to panic first and have a hard time remembering just what they "learned" on that tv show.


----------



## 77Herford

Yeah, I hear ya Jodie.  If I got lost on a Mountain and used my cell phone, they would ask were are you and I would say, LOST ON A MOUNTAIN, lol.

On a side note I foolishly attempted a chore today as the kid had urgent need to get home and there was only one thing left to do.  It was to push down the hay in the bucks pen as it had gotten wedged up top and the young bucks couldn't reach it well.  The bucks have been acting dumb since Elevan and the others mentioned their goats were acting stupid, "I think Goats can read minds".  I had to use an old cane of mine with a cattle prod I had duct tape to it, just in case.
I hobbled out and thought if I got injured some more of what the Wife would rant about since she wasn't home yet from work and I was then alone.  I went into the pen and the bucks were grunting and head butting each other as I worked to get the hay unstuck and then all of a sudden WAM!  A little @#$%@^ rams the back of my thigh and I go into the hay rack but he wasn't expecting angry hobbled farmer to turn around so quickly and jolt him in the shoulder...my god never heard a bleat so loud!  He shot to the other side of the pen bleating like a coward as I said some colorful words he's way.  The other calmer buck just looked at me and bid a hasty retreat as I pulled down the rest of the hay and left the pen, thinking of that buck as a nice roast with mashed potatoes, mmmm.
Unfortunately fate wasn't on my side as I had JUST got my pants off in the bedroom, my wife comes up the stairs to change out of work clothes and of course she sees the large new bruise on my thigh and let me have it..  I did the only safe thing, which was too


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks he is a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> I watch Survivor Man or something else at least he does stuff we could do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like to watch Man Woman Wild.  Husband and wife in survival mode.  He was special forces and she's along for the learning experience.  It's an interesting show and fairly realistic in what can be done...although some of the situations aren't likely for most people but they are trying to be as diverse as possible.  :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking the pampering of said Wife.  I think I'm going to get "hurt" more often, with all the back rubs, serving me sofa side dinners, drinks and other wonderful things....heee, heee.  .
> I changed my password and I'm invincible, muwahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My DH gets whiny when he's sick or hurting and so gets no sympathy from me (well...very little anyhow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is is on the Mountain Search and Rescue team for Mt Hood.   He hates those shows.  He says those and cell phones have made his job 10x more difficult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get that.  People think just because they watched a show or have a cell that they are unstoppable or invincible.  People like that are looking to get themselves killed and cause harm to others who come looking for them.  Most people would tend to panic first and have a hard time remembering just what they "learned" on that tv show.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that Man Women wild is a stitch and has some good stuff.  There's also a pretty good show with a former Special Forces guy and a Nature Folky Guy, that show really cracks me up.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> The bucks have been acting dumb since Elevan and the others mentioned their goats were acting stupid, "I think Goats can read minds".  I had to use an old cane of mine with a cattle prod I had duct tape to it, just in case.


I really do believe that they can read our thoughts at times...especially kidding time  




> I hobbled out and thought if I got injured some more of what the Wife would rant about since she wasn't home yet from work and I was then alone.  I went into the pen and the bucks were grunting and head butting each other as I worked to get the hay unstuck and then all of a sudden WAM!  A little @#$%@^ rams the back of my thigh and I go into the hay rack but he wasn't expecting angry hobbled farmer to turn around so quickly and jolt him in the shoulder...my god never heard a bleat so loud!  He shot to the other side of the pen bleating like a coward as I said some colorful words he's way.  The other calmer buck just looked at me and bid a hasty retreat as I pulled down the rest of the hay and left the pen, thinking of that buck as a nice roast with mashed potatoes, mmmm.


OUCH!  When they do stuff like that it definitely makes you want to think of them as dinner.


> Unfortunately fate wasn't on my side as I had JUST got my pants off in the bedroom, my wife comes up the stairs to change out of work clothes and of course she sees the large new bruise on my thigh and let me have it..  I did the only safe thing, which was too


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, said Goat buck is on the death list....  I am having difficulty deciding over Goats or Sheep.  I need pro's and con's.
I'm willing to shear but not egar, lol.  I don't really want Boer goats rather, Kiko, Myotonic's or Commercial mix.
In the Sheep department I'm considering many breeds such as Icelandic, Finnsheep, Southdowns, Ill France, Shetlands and others.


----------



## daisychick

If I had the space I would have a nice flock of the Katahdin sheep!  You don't have to shear them and they are supposed to produce lean meat.  But on the other hand I do like goats,  in my dream world I would still keep at least 4 goats just for milk and fun and not keep a buck.  So you could have the best of both worlds.  I would rather eat lamb than goat.  Ok there is my 2 cents.


----------



## 77Herford

Those do look nice.


----------



## 77Herford

Daisy maybe you should just buy all my livestock for me, lol...JUST KIDDING.


----------



## daisychick

You really should read up on those sheep.  I have heard nothing but good about them and how hardy they are.  And I love the no shearing part.  I don't want to be your personal livestock buyer, but I will be a consultant.    That's why I love this site and BYC, because you can get people's opinions and experiences and it really helps make better decisions.


----------



## daisychick

Check out this Iowa farm that has some of those cool sheep.   http://www.cedarcreekenglishshepherds.com/sheep.html

Remember from BYC  I am an ENABLER!!!!!!


----------



## 77Herford

Found another farm near Ames, Ia
They have Dorper/Kat crosses, which look great.


----------



## daisychick

Ok so you get some and try them out and then when I go visit my DH's relatives I can bring home a lamb!!!!!!!  YES !!!!!!!!  Or maybe 2 lambs.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Ok so you get some and try them out and then when I go visit my DH's relatives I can bring home a lamb!!!!!!!  YES !!!!!!!!  Or maybe 2 lambs.


Remind me NEVER to let you near my check book if you are ever near me.


----------



## daisychick

My job is done.


----------



## 77Herford

Found tons of breeders in Iowa.  Just only a few have herds of any size, ugh.


----------



## 77Herford

Well the wife and I visited a few Katahdin farms today and agreed they look like a good purchase, we put in an order from a few farms for fifty ewes.  We will be buying four rams from out of state and they won't arrive till spring as all the ewes are pregnants.


----------



## elevan

Congrats!


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations on your new sheep!  BAHHHHH means GOOD FOR YOU!  Wishing you success.   Keep us posted.   Since I will not have 50 heads, I'm looking at wool sheep.  Food and wool, that's the ticket.


----------



## daisychick

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well the wife and I visited a few Katahdin farms today and agreed they look like a good purchase, we put in an order from a few farms for fifty ewes.  We will be buying four rams from out of state and they won't arrive till spring as all the ewes are pregnants.


Congrats!   That sounds exciting!  So that means you are going to have lots of lambs!


----------



## 77Herford

Yup, already have the first few in an isolated pen.   Hmmm, I wonder if they will want pictures?


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Yup, already have the first few in an isolated pen.   Hmmm, I wonder if they will want pictures?




What a tease.


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, already have the first few in an isolated pen.   Hmmm, I wonder if they will want pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a tease.
Click to expand...

Little ole me...

They need an innocent smile.


----------



## 77Herford

Them at previous owners.  Not naming.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, already have the first few in an isolated pen.   Hmmm, I wonder if they will want pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a tease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little ole me...
> 
> They need an innocent smile.
Click to expand...

Yea one with a halo on top with a Talk Bubble that says "I'm so pure, innocent and shy".   

BTW, nice looking sheep.  Love the dark one.  But then again, always like the "odd one" in the crowd.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> Yup, already have the first few in an isolated pen.   Hmmm, I wonder if they will want pictures?


If you have to ask then you are a slow learner......


----------



## marlowmanor

I was about to ask how you can keep up with all the critters! Went back to first page though and looked at how many acres you have. WOW!  I am in awe that you own that much land and can keep up with so many animals. Probably the biggest farm I have been on has been my grandpa's. He has cattle and I really am not sure how many acres he has, no where near 320 though! I just want a couple acres to have a few goats and chickens and there are people on here that handle 100s of acres and the livestock that go on it. I guess it's kind of required to have livestock on that much land though, you certainly wouldn't want to mow it! I am in awe  and proud that you seem to be a true old timey farmer.


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a tease.
> 
> 
> 
> Little ole me...
> 
> They need an innocent smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea one with a halo on top with a Talk Bubble that says "I'm so pure, innocent and shy".
> 
> BTW, nice looking sheep.  Love the dark one.  But then again, always like the "odd one" in the crowd.
Click to expand...

My favorite disney short film as a kid was the Ugly Ducking.


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I was about to ask how you can keep up with all the critters! Went back to first page though and looked at how many acres you have. WOW!  I am in awe that you own that much land and can keep up with so many animals. Probably the biggest farm I have been on has been my grandpa's. He has cattle and I really am not sure how many acres he has, no where near 320 though! I just want a couple acres to have a few goats and chickens and there are people on here that handle 100s of acres and the livestock that go on it. I guess it's kind of required to have livestock on that much land though, you certainly wouldn't want to mow it! I am in awe  and proud that you seem to be a true old timey farmer.



Old timer, lol.  The 77 in my name is the year I was born people.
I just sold half of my cattle and getting loaded up tomorrow, when the guy comes with some semi trucks and cattle trailers.  No, the cows aren't going off to the slaughter house, just a new home way east of me.
All the ewes are prego so I'll keep all the lamb ewe's and make lamb chops of the ram lambs, unless I REALLY like one.  I may of said it wrong yesterday but the three Rams I bought out of state are Black Faced Dorpers.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, already have the first few in an isolated pen.   Hmmm, I wonder if they will want pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask then you are a slow learner......
Click to expand...



_I need a snorting laugh emoticon..._


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Old timer, lol.  The 77 in my name is the year I was born people.


Ha!  I could tell by the way you "talk" that you were around my age.  Same year actually.  Dang, I'm good at reading people!


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old timer, lol.  The 77 in my name is the year I was born people.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  I could tell by the way you "talk" that you were around my age.  Same year actually.  Dang, I'm good at reading people!
Click to expand...

Wow, your so smart...mom.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old timer, lol.  The 77 in my name is the year I was born people.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  I could tell by the way you "talk" that you were around my age.  Same year actually.  Dang, I'm good at reading people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, your so smart...mom.
Click to expand...

Be good and go play in the sandbox young un!


----------



## marlowmanor

Sorry then if I offended you. I wasn't calling you old, just referring to the type of farming where things come from the farm and sustain the farm. It's hard to say what I am thinking through typing sometimes. If you were born in 77 you are only 2 years older than my DH. I only refer to him as old in jest simply because I am almost 6 years younger than him, and feel it is my right and job to tease him about his age! I commend all those who are serious farmers as I know it takes alot of work and money to succeed in it.


----------



## 77Herford

I wasn't offended just took a little thump to my youthful pride, lol.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, I may of fallen for Kune Kune pigs.


----------



## redtailgal

well I was born in 73, does that make me old? lol


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> well I was born in 73, does that make me old? lol


You're a year younger than my DH! Goodness no, you're not old!


----------



## Roll farms

Now I feel really, really old.

*sigh*

'72 here.

Gonna go google a kune kune pig...


----------



## jodief100

'73 here.  Hubby is three years older and I call him the old man.  He will always be older than me.  

It is not the years that count but the wisdom we have gained.


----------



## daisychick

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, I may of fallen for Kune Kune pigs.


Are you my brother???  I love KuneKune pigs!!!  I love the breed of sheep you just got (love the pic by the way they look amazing) and I love jersey cows.     Oh I was born in '75 so that would make me the older sister.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

You all are not allowed to be old or I am too and I am NOT old dang it.


----------



## marlowmanor

If we are all going to be one big happy family, I guess I must be the baby of the family. I was born in '85!


----------



## Roll farms

The babies are always BRATS.


----------



## 77Herford

WOW, a bunch of old farts, LOL.  JUST KIDDING.
My family called me a cradle robber when they learn of my then GF, which became my wife, she  was born in 82.  I just consider myself lucky, she persued me as I thought she was too young, lol.  You see how that worked out, she can be a Force of Nature.
I probably won't be getting any Kune's but they are cute looking.
Oh I blame my softyness "I know it isn't a word" as I grew up surrounded by women.  I am looking for a more common pig that does well on pasture diet with supliments.  Don't get me wrong my Herefords are doing pretty good and those piglets are pretty sweet, (the one picture you haven't seen, HA) but I want more production.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> WOW, a bunch of old farts, LOL.  JUST KIDDING.
> My family called me a cradle robber when they learn of my then GF, which became my wife, she  was born in 82.  I just consider myself lucky, she persued me as I thought she was too young, lol.  You see how that worked out, she can be a Force of Nature.
> I probably won't be getting any Kune's but they are cute looking.
> Oh I blame my softyness "I know it isn't a word" as I grew up surrounded by women.  I am looking for a more common pig that does well on pasture diet with supliments.  Don't get me wrong my Herefords are doing pretty good and those piglets are pretty sweet, (the one picture you haven't seen, HA) but I want more production.


Age difference between you and your wife is roughly 5 years then. Not bad really. The age difference between DH and I is exactly 5 years and 8 months (we were both born the 17th of our birthmonths). Now if he would act his age I'd be good. I swear that man is like having a 4th kid most of the time.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

My husband and I are 8 years apart and I had to track him down.  Oddly I was also called a force of nature.  He said he could swim with the tide or against but wasn't going to make a lick difference in him being swept out to sea.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, called some friends who have Swine expierence and I think I will be getting a nice crossbreed sow of Duroc x Yorkshire x Hampshire.  Good growth rates, good mothering ability, good milking, good carcass and medium to large size.
They will be bred to Old Major the cowardly Hog.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

We are fond of Duroc crosses ourselves.


----------



## 77Herford

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, called some friends who have Swine expierence and I think I will be getting a nice crossbreed sow of Duroc x Yorkshire x Hampshire.  Good growth rates, good mothering ability, good milking, good carcass and medium to large size.
> They will be bred to Old Major the cowardly Hog.


Make that next season we will breed them to Old Major.  My wonderful pal is happily sending me my two discounted sows as he said I have too many and would rather sell good sows off to someone who would use them than just the slaughter house.  
My "Pig Pal, lol" lives almost completely off the land.  He is my age but diffinitly a hippy/forest child, not flowers, he don't smoke nature.  He's kinda a hermit, lol.  He has six pigs, a flock of chickens "Thanks to me", 4 Toggenberg cross Goats and a large veggie garden, plus he is an excellent forager.
The deal is my friend is butchering his hog and trading me two of his sows for two winters worth of hay, access to my Mulberry trees fruit "He loves them", breeding privileges for three years or twelves breedings to Old Major or any new Hog I get.
I thought that was a very good deal, he doesn't have alot of animals.  Oh and he just had twenty acres several miles east of me, were its more hilly and forested.

Planted those fruit trees I've been meaning to plant.  Also planted 100 White Oaks, 100 Black Walnuts, 200 White Pine, 100 Hickory, 100 Red Maples, 100 Quaking Aspens, 100 Burr Oaks, and 200 Blue Spruce.  More to be planted before snow falls.


----------



## elevan

Hey, your back must be feeling better if you're out planting trees


----------



## 77Herford

Still some twinges but I was stir crazy.  For half the day my house looked like a nursery, .  1 to 2 year old trees everywhere.


----------



## elevan

Well my DH's doctor always advises him to rest a day and then exercise the back (smartly) after that...so just don't over do it.  Don't want your posts tomorrow to be about back pain.

Glad you were able to get some work done


----------



## 77Herford

Daisy died this morning of unknown causes.  We are taking her to the University to see what happened, it should take a week or so to find out but I suspect I know what happened.  I've seen something like this before as I've lost a foal like this suddenly.  Just the other day I yelled at some city teenagers feeding ditch grass to the Daisy and Clove and I know it had just been sprayed by the county.  I have clear signs up saying "DO NOT FEED LIVESTOCK" and also have some signs saying the ditch grass is sprayed periodically so do not feed to livestock, but do they listen or read, NO.  
I could contract to cut the grass for hay but that requires a million dollars of insurance coverage.
I am fed up!!  I immediately moved all the animals out of the road side pens, which is highly inconvenant.


----------



## daisychick

That really really sucks.      Are you going to have them run a toxicology on her??  I guess I should be thankful I have to tend my own county ditch out front and no one sprays it here.  :/


----------



## 77Herford

Well we loaded up Clove and wife took her to the Vet.  She was acting sluggish and frothing at the mouth.  I do have some Clover in the field and know it can cause foaming but because of what happened yesterday I don't want to take any chances.
I checked my premium 20 Hereford cows I had out with Clove and Daisy and just one has the run's so I put her in an isolated stall, stupid kids.


----------



## 77Herford

Well for now I'm going to put up an extra high electric wire as there are already signs up for that.  My long term plan is simply with a line of Hybrid-Willows as a hedge.  They grow fast and fill in well, plus they do well with wind.  "When it rains it pours."  Such is the farm life.  Keeps things interesting.
Got eighteen of the ewes today on top of all this, lol.  
You have to laugh or I would go nuts.


----------



## marlowmanor

Sorry to hear about Daisy. I hope Clove gets better if it affected her and  hopefully the cow is okay too. Have fun with those sheep, and hopefully you can get the fencing and people issues dealt with too.


----------



## elevan

Sorry to hear about Daisy, Clove and your heifer.  


Stupid kids


----------



## jodief100

That is so sad.  I am sorry you lost Daisy.  Can you put an electric line offset from the fence so they can't get close enough to feed through it?  What is wrong with people that they seem to believe "DO NOT..." signs mean the other guy, not them?

I would put up signs that say "This grass KILLED my baby llama, DO NOT FEED"  and a picture of the dead baby.


----------



## 77Herford

Hee, hee, was filling up my gas tank in town and you would never know who pull up next to me... One of those brats it was a group of kids doing the feeding and I didn't see her feeding them but she wasn't stopping them so I not being the coolest head plowed right in on my barrading her on the spot.
I didn't realize her mom was in the car as well  , she of course came out yelling at me a stranger yelling at her daughter who by now was near tears.  I was yelling back about her irresponsible friends killing my Cria, too which they both said "a what?".  I replied a baby llama, too which they said "Oh".
Then my lovely wife comes out of the gas station as I'm feuding with these ladies and not knowing who's, who begins defending me and she, my wife can be a BIT defensive, I've seen her on a few occasions deck people in arguments, .
Finally the gas station owner and old timer came out and at the top of his lungs, MUST I CALL THE POLICE, ALL OF YOU SHUT UP!  
It was much more civilized after that with the Old guy as the moderator.  The mother soon understood the whole issue and called all her daughters friends parents that were there.  Talk about embarrassment for the girl, she was flushed red and my wife and I couldn't help but smile and feel bad for her at the same time.
With in a half of an hour, I my wife and five other mothers and one dad were talking inside the gas station over some drinks with the offenders outside looking worried.
The parents were very understanding of the situation and even followed us out to my place to see the many signs posted not far from were they where feeding.  
Truthfully at the beginning of all this I just wanted to yell at them but afterwards I just told the parents to not have them feed the animals, but one kinda bossy mother piped up.  Her son one of the said offenders was an athelete and spoiled but you could tell the mom was tired of his attitude and thought out loud that they should all pay off their crimes by working on my place for a month, .  Quickly the other parents agreed and I was obviously hesitant as my Wife said "We'll take'm".


----------



## elevan

Some good hard work will do those kids some good.  Make sure you give them the really nasty chores


----------



## daisychick

Sweet!  The best chore I can think of for them is poop scoopin duty.             Hey is Clove ok??  What did the vet say??


----------



## marlowmanor

My daddy always said the best way to get results is to make a scene. I agree with giving them the worst chores possible, definately should teach them a lesson.


----------



## daisychick

I just thought of an even better way for them to help you out.  They could all help put up the electric fence along the ditch side.  That way they can pass the word about it not being a good idea to feed animals over the fence.


----------



## elevan

daisychick said:
			
		

> I just thought of an even better way for them to help you out.  They could all help put up the electric fence along the ditch side.  That way they can pass the word about it not being a good idea to feed animals over the fence.


Oh, I like that one!  But I'd have them do that AND scoop poop before I declared their debt paid.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> I just thought of an even better way for them to help you out.  They could all help put up the electric fence along the ditch side.  That way they can pass the word about it not being a good idea to feed animals over the fence.



Clove still not doing well.  She still acting very sluggish.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Clove still not doing well.  She still acting very sluggish.


What did the vet do / say?


----------



## 77Herford

Ladies he doesn't have a huge opperation, it will take a little time to get results.  He doesn't get llama's everyday, lol.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ladies he doesn't have a huge opperation, it will take a little time to get results.  He doesn't get llama's everyday, lol.


Oh, alright, we'll take a chill shot and wait...


----------



## 77Herford

Clove got a charcoal treatment and now appears to be up and eating normally, though she doesn't like her new lodgings.


----------



## daisychick

And I am sure Clove is missing her baby too.    That has to bring her down a little bit.


----------



## Ms. Research

Truly sorry to hear your loss from "Stupid" people.  Hope Clove comes back to herself in no time.  Bad enough not feeling good because stupid people fed you something, but losing a baby too because of stupid people.

Hopefully you have lots of chores for the little darlings.  Some might get the message, but the others that don't, well a good days hard labor still gets things done.  Just make sure you drive home the message of "if I ever catch you again".


----------



## jodief100

Sometimes fate has a way of working things out.  I hope those kids learn something about "following instructions".  You will probably have to watch over everything they do just to make sure they work and do it right but it will be a good chance to rest your back. 

How is the heifer?


----------



## 77Herford

My hereford cow is doing better today.  She's eating more and drinking more which are good signs, will keep her in a stall for another day to better watch her progress.  This morning I picked up Clove she is eating good again and no longer sluggish but you can tell she's sad, she was actually putting her head on my chest for consolment, which she has NEVER done.  I petted her and scratched behind her ears, which she seemed to enjoy.  
I got a series of emails from the Offenders parents, it was their school schedules, .  Some have after school activities, which I know are important but they are all seniors and have free periods in the afternoon, hee hee.  They get to work for me for a few hours before going to activities.  
So right now I have three of the five cleaning out stalls, I love new technology as I can type and watch at the same time.
Hee, Hee, they aren't just mucking the stalls, they will all enjoy a full cleaning of all my stalls, I am evil, this means: Walls, mats, floor, food containers, then scrubbing down the stall thoroughly.  I do a full clean maybe once a year and did it six months ago but why not do it again, .


----------



## 77Herford

Oh, the rest of the Ewe's are here along with one BF Dorper ram.





His name is Brutis, I'm giving my ram's Roman names because of their snout shape.
Whoops, wrong picture, thats a BF Dorper ewe I got in the mix, the no balls gave her away, lol.  I will show you Brutis.


----------



## daisychick

Yeah! on the stall cleaning.   

That is one handsome ram.


----------



## elevan

Lovely ram  









			
				77Herford said:
			
		

> Hee, Hee, they aren't just mucking the stalls, they will all enjoy a full cleaning of all my stalls, I am evil, this means: Walls, mats, floor, food containers, then scrubbing down the stall thoroughly.  I do a full clean maybe once a year and did it six months ago but why not do it again


....................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I like the way your brain works!


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, this is Brutis.


----------



## daisychick

Maybe you should take your helpers to visit Clove and show them how sad she is that her baby is gone.  You know just to help drive the point in just a little more about how unsafe it is to feed other peoples animals.


----------



## daisychick

77Herford said:
			
		

> Oh, the rest of the Ewe's are here along with one BF Dorper ram.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3569_brutis_dorper.jpg
> His name is Brutis, I'm giving my ram's Roman names because of their snout shape.
> Whoops, wrong picture, thats a BF Dorper ewe I got in the mix, the no balls gave her away, lol.  I will show you Brutis.


   I wasn't looking for balls, I was just looking at the whole picture.   SO I never noticed the difference.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Maybe you should take your helpers to visit Clove and show them how sad she is that her baby is gone.  You know just to help drive the point in just a little more about how unsafe it is to feed other peoples animals.


She is in an outside horse run connected to a stall in the barn, they are cleaning out.  Once the kids were in the barn, Clove must of caught their scent outside because she came charging into her stall and kicked at the gate repeatedly trying to get to the kids and spitting.  I had the remove the kids and then put Clove back into the run and close the door to the stall, so the kids could continue their work having just started.  Those kids may of ruined Clove to strangers but helped me in a way as she is even more protective now.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should take your helpers to visit Clove and show them how sad she is that her baby is gone.  You know just to help drive the point in just a little more about how unsafe it is to feed other peoples animals.
> 
> 
> 
> She is in an outside horse run connected to a stall in the barn, they are cleaning out.  Once the kids were in the barn, Clove must of caught their scent outside because she came charging into her stall and kicked at the gate repeatedly trying to get to the kids and spitting.  I had the remove the kids and then put Clove back into the run and close the door to the stall, so the kids could continue their work having just started.  Those kids may of ruined Clove to strangers but helped me in a way as she is even more protective now.
Click to expand...

I do not know much about llamas but is it possible she recognized thier scent as the ones who hurt her and her baby?   

I hope they got the message.  Big animal very mad at BAD kids!


----------



## 77Herford

I don't know much about Llama's either but she was put out.  
Those kids were exhausted by the end of their work.  I'm wondering how many hours to work them as some have more activities than others.  It wouldn't be fair to work one kid more hours than the others.  I guess I'll email the parents.


----------



## 77Herford

Just got done with emailing fiasco of the five kids parents.  Starting to think this isn't worth the trouble, but my wife keeps telling me they deserve it and its free labor.
Well sounds like saturdays are going to suck big time for awhile for those kids, lol.  I get them from 6 am to 6 pm as long as I give them lunch and breaks which is more than fair and lawful.  I mentioned to the parents to have them properly dressed like : work boots, old genes, old shirts, work gloves or garden gloves, etc.
Had to send one kid home as he showed up in flip flops, .  I was thinking " you can't be serious".  He came back in baggy shorts, sneakers and one of those armless shirts, I laughed quietly to myself as he walked up the drive.  
He was pretty filthy for the drive home, I even agreed to hose off his legs and arms.


----------



## elevan

Flip Flops, really?  I allowed a farm visit from some friends and their kids this past summer...one of the kids had flip flops on and I made him stay in the backyard - not allowed in the field at all.  His mom asked me why...get some good common sense people!


----------



## 77Herford

Got some rain a couple of days ago, which was ok for rinsing away any other poison's in the grass in front forty.  I moved all my ewes to the front and they were happy little sheep.  They are doing great, no problems.  I put in Brutis today with the ladies as some aren't bred.
Augustus is coming today along with four Dorper ewes.

Pretty windy today, the horses love it.  I put them all in my largest pasture which is roughly 80 acres, with two ponds and a few smooth hills.  Basically the horses get to gallop in this pen and do what horses were ment to do.  They will be in the big pasture until we get heavy snowfall, along with my Premium 20 Hereford cows.

Clove is MUCH improved today so I put her in with the sheep.  She likes the sheep and I think she thinks a few of the brown ewes are baby llamas, lol.  She nuzzles them and sticks close by, which is good.


----------



## 77Herford

Got the kids mucking out the isolation pens.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> Got the kids mucking out the isolation pens.




Sounds like Clove is doing well.  It will do her some good to have babies to love on.


----------



## daisychick

Picturing Clove and the ewes hanging out.    I think it will make her happy to be with the sheep.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, she seemed to be herself by evening, but I really don't know he that well yet.  Some of the ewes seem fat, which is fine, of course we know about ten to fifteen of them could have lambs in a week or so.


----------



## 77Herford

Running out of things to do for those kids.


----------



## redtailgal

fence mending, hoof trimming, scrub water basins, thorough cleaning of the feed room, pick up rocks out of the pasture (hehehehe)

Too bad they cant dig the hole to bury the animal that they killed.

Could you assign each one of them a calf to train?  

Now that you are running out of work for them, can you educate them? Teach them about the animals, show them husbandry, teach the economics of farming etc.


----------



## elevan

Have them do by HAND the stuff that you'd do with a tractor...


----------



## 77Herford

WOW, don't want to be on you two's black list, lol.


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> fence mending, hoof trimming, scrub water basins, thorough cleaning of the feed room, pick up rocks out of the pasture (hehehehe)
> 
> Too bad they cant dig the hole to bury the animal that they killed.
> 
> Could you assign each one of them a calf to train?
> 
> Now that you are running out of work for them, can you educate them? Teach them about the animals, show them husbandry, teach the economics of farming etc.


Omg, and I thought Elevan was bad.  That feed room is SO dusty, I wonder how long it would take to thoroughly clean that place.  Oooo, they could polish the leather on the saddles too.  Hmmm, my tractor could use a nice wash and all my other equipment, lol.  The evil thing about washing said machines is they'll be dirty with in days again.


----------



## jodief100

Send them here , I have LOTS of fence that needs to go up.  And a chicken house to build.  And a goat shelter to finish.  And a house to clean.  And a brooder house to build.  And hoop houses to build.  And a garden to turn under for the season.   Oh and the Greyhound Gathering is Sunday so I will gone all day for that.

How about having them clean and clean and clean.  I know my place could always use it.  Do you have any firewood that needs cut, split and stacked?  Any hay to put up?  Perhaps you could run the sheep herd and trim all the hooves and FAMACHA check everyone?  Spread manure?


----------



## 77Herford

Well two boys are here, they get off the earliest.  Having them start slow today with some hay stacking with Jodie's suggestion.  When the rest arrive I will have them take everything out of the main feed room and then let the fun commence.  That place a years of caked on dust of every kind.
I got the buckets and scrubbers ready with soap.  The wife will be supervising them today during the feed room cleaning just to make sure they don't contaminate any feed or slack off, she's harder on them than me, what can I say.


----------



## 77Herford

On a seperate note, today I'm relearning how to drive horses.  Its been awhile since I used a team of horses or in my case oxen so I need a refresher.  Luckily we have a few old timers left doing it and if you want to drive there's the Amish/ Menoites.


----------



## jodief100

Very cool!  I would love to have a pair of driving draft horses.

I sugest tomorrow perhaps giving these kids something a little less strenuous and maybe a little more fun.  It would be nice if they can come away from this with a better understanding of farms.  How hard the work is yet a little taste of why we do it.  Perhaps help with the milking or working with some of the animals.  You may not get any labor out of it but they could potentially truly understand what it takes to make a farm, why we care so much for these creatures in our care and why the loss of one due to someone's ignorance hurts so much.


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Very cool!  I would love to have a pair of driving draft horses.
> 
> I sugest tomorrow perhaps giving these kids something a little less strenuous and maybe a little more fun.  It would be nice if they can come away from this with a better understanding of farms.  How hard the work is yet a little taste of why we do it.  Perhaps help with the milking or working with some of the animals.  You may not get any labor out of it but they could potentially truly understand what it takes to make a farm, why we care so much for these creatures in our care and why the loss of one due to someone's ignorance hurts so much.


Yes, I've had this dicussion with the Wife.  She is more of the feeling they work themselves to death, lol, as she just loved that little cria but I'm starting to think maybe some more rewarding work for them along with the hard work so they get a better understanding of farm life.
I had just got off the phone with my wife and the kids are taking a break but already look exhausted, lol.  One of the boys is a football player, you would think they would be more conditioned.
In fact I got a call the other day from the assistant coach of said football player asking me not to work him too hard on fridays as that is game night, since I do support the schools, I agreed.
I will be having lambs soon, maybe I'll assign a ewe to each one and have them help take care of the lambs.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> Yes, I've had this dicussion with the Wife.  She is more of the feeling they work themselves to death, lol, as she just loved that little cria but I'm starting to think maybe some more rewarding work for them along with the hard work so they get a better understanding of farm life.


I can certainly see your wife's side.  If it had happened to any of my babies I would want to put them in the stocks and flog them myself.  In fact I wanted to do that to these kids when I first heard about it.  But things need to be kept in perspective.  It wasn't done deliberatly and I think the best thing for both the lost baby and for these kids is to help them understand the consequences of thier actions.  Let then know why you work so hard, see the rewards and really feel that connection to the animals and the land.  

Had they hurt the baby deliberatly, Hell hath no fury..........


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, seriously...I get back hop in the Boer bucks pen to give them more Goat minerals and that same buck side swipes me with he's head and hip and of course I nearly face plant in the mud.  One of the high school girls was there and started to laugh as my wife came up and joined in the laughter.  I was so pissed off as I got up.  The little bugger buck was hopping around with energy and head butting the fence posts.  Once I made eye contact with my wife she stopped laughing but was still smiling under her hand and the girl hadn't realized it was time to stop.
So the cute little high school girl gets to muck the bucks pen.  That buck is toast when he bulks up a bit more.
I cleaned off and no sooner than I get outside again and I hear a girls scream a short pause and then my wife busting out in laughter.  I ran up to see, the lovely school girl face planted in the mud, (it was hilarious but I held it in till later, ) and helped her up.  I tied off the buck and let the others finish and the wife cleaned her up.


----------



## elevan




----------



## 77Herford

Goat bucks are nothing but trouble or at least thats what I'm thinking.  They are like a three year old with the strength of a twelve year old.
Maybe I'll put him in with my Bulls,....


----------



## Ms. Research

Sounds like you and your wife had a good time with the kids.  Maybe what you and your wife did made an impression on some.  I doubt the football player will get anything out of it if you were helping him with his schedule for football games.   Typical male and his sports.  

Goat bucks can be buggers I hear.   Sounds like you got yourself a fiesty one.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, seriously...I get back hop in the Boer bucks pen to give them more Goat minerals and that same buck side swipes me with he's head and hip and of course I nearly face plant in the mud.  One of the high school girls was there and started to laugh as my wife came up and joined in the laughter.  I was so pissed off as I got up.  The little bugger buck was hopping around with energy and head butting the fence posts.  Once I made eye contact with my wife she stopped laughing but was still smiling under her hand and the girl hadn't realized it was time to stop.
> So the cute little high school girl gets to muck the bucks pen.  That buck is toast when he bulks up a bit more.
> I cleaned off and no sooner than I get outside again and I hear a girls scream a short pause and then my wife busting out in laughter.  I ran up to see, the lovely school girl face planted in the mud, (it was hilarious but I held it in till later, ) and helped her up.  I tied off the buck and let the others finish and the wife cleaned her up.


----------



## 77Herford

Planted the rest of the trees, brushed and washed some of my old show cows, which they enjoyed.  Mowed the lawn, put Hereford sows and piglets in garden, fed "Dinner" the fiesty boer buck and he's friend " Abel", which is now a job for the kids.  Using a new kid each time to see who does better, so far " Dinner" 3/1.  Yes, the football player was tackled, lol, but the kid wants another chance tomorrow so I said he could also said he could tackle the goat if need be to show him who's boss.
Oh and hand dug some poo, I wish Elevan and Jodie could of seen their looks, hee hee.  I felt naughty, the wife was even jealous of my power.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Oh and hand dug some poo, I wish Elevan and Jodie could of seen their looks, hee hee.






> Using a new kid each time to see who does better, so far " Dinner" 3/1.  Yes, the football player was tackled, lol, but the kid wants another chance tomorrow *so I said he could also said he could tackle the goat if need be to show him who's boss.*


You had better get THAT on video!


----------



## 77Herford

Well I bought our old family farm as I didn't want it to be sold off to a stranger.  I'm sure many of you think I'm crazy but I could give a rats.....
Sorry hearing it from some family members.

The family farm is a ways travel from mine but it is what I always dreamed of for a farm.  Heck I might just pull up and move down there.  I could get rich off selling my own land, of course I wouldn't have nearly the land space I do now.
The family farm is much more hilly with around 340 acres about half timber and 40 of pasture the rest tillable.  I just couldn't let it go to someone not in the family.  Thankfully acreage down south costs ALOT less.
I must be on crack, didn't get much sleep my acreages are totally off.


----------



## marlowmanor

And where is the family farm located? Still in the same state?


----------



## 77Herford

Barely the same state, lol.


----------



## marlowmanor

Since you said down south I assume closer to Missouri maybe? Yes I had to pull up a map to see which states were close to Iowa. I'm not very geographically inclined.


----------



## 77Herford

Not another one, just like my sis.


----------



## marlowmanor

I did know that Iowa was more towards the middle of the USA.  I'm an embarrassment to my father I can not remember directions well. My father assumes that if you have been somewhere once you should know how to get back there again, and that's not the way it is for me. Thankfully there is now GPS and a DH who doesn't mind repeating directions when I need them!  I've not been much farther than FL (and that was only once), so my travels are limited. I've been to SC, GA, TN, WV and FL at some points in my life. I don't travel much, sorry for my incompetence.


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I did know that Iowa was more towards the middle of the USA.  I'm an embarrassment to my father I can not remember directions well. My father assumes that if you have been somewhere once you should know how to get back there again, and that's not the way it is for me. Thankfully there is now GPS and a DH who doesn't mind repeating directions when I need them!  I've not been much farther than FL (and that was only once), so my travels are limited. I've been to SC, GA, TN, WV and FL at some points in my life. I don't travel much, sorry for my incompetence.


Its ok, I don't travel much anymore.  Most of my long trips were in planes, the only place I or family have driven too has been, ND, SD, MI, IA, NE, CO, WI, IL, MO, Kansas, Ind, OH, KY, I think thats it. Now with a plane I've been to D.C, St Thomas Virgin Islands, Seattle (I count airports, I'm lame), Hawaii (AWESOME), Fort Lauderdale, um thats it now.


----------



## marlowmanor

I've never been on a plane, really don't know that I want to be on one either. I want to go to the Bahamas, one day we will be able to do it. I had wanted to go for our 5 year anniversary, but money and kids prevented that. Maybe one day I'll get that trip done. I forgot I have been to Washington DC too (high school field trip). I guess that trip would be the farthest North I've been. Now my kids have only been to SC, and if we get things figured out we will live there in a year or two. Most of my family lives in NC, DHs extended family lives in SC and he has wanted to move to SC since before we even met. I told him as long as I am not right on the beach (too many tourists) I don't mind being down there, but I have added that we have to have some land that I can have some livestock on though. Not much acreage but enough to have a small herd of goats and chickens.


----------



## 77Herford

Well if you need help finding a place, I'm your man.


----------



## marlowmanor

If you feel like looking you may. I think DH wants to stay within an hr of the beach. Horry County prefered, I think. I would be content with 3-4 acres. A house on the property would be nice, but not necessarily required since we could probably get something put on it. House would have to be minimum 3BR 2BA, more would be ok too. Our biggest challenge is we don't have a ton of money to put into it and not the best credit. Of course anywhere we go needs to be zoned so I can have livestock. Maybe you can find something I can show DH. He is not as into the whole farming thing as I am. He married the daughter of a goat farmer though and letting me have my goats is just one thing he can do to make me happy. I only ask for somewhere I can keep a few chickens and goats, do a garden, and of course we have to have somewhere for the kids to play too.


----------



## 77Herford

Hmmm, I hope my wife doesn't freak out too much when she balances the check book on sunday...

I'm trying to think of a REAL nice present for her so she'll over look my sudden purchase, of course she didn't make any of that money but I'm sure you ladies wouldn't like to her that from your man.  
So I'll ask, if it was money I made soully on my own and just happen to spend alot of whats left in one check, would you be mad?


----------



## Roll farms

Whew - that's a can of worms-type question.

There are many factors that would figure into that (here) - such as, will / is the money needed for other things more - such as new appliances, car repair, could it be better used (to reduce a debt / debts, for college savings for kids, etc.).

My dh and I started out w/ "his" money and "my" money....now it's "our" money and we talk about what we are going to buy / do w/ it.
He blows OUR money on jeep stuff, tractor stuff, ya know....man stuff.
I blow OUR money on good things, like goats.


----------



## Ms. Research

DH and I did the same thing as Roll stated.  Started out with his money and my money which turned into Our Money.  We both talk together before we purchase anything.   Has always been that way.  

But I think you might get a "get out of trouble" card because it IS your family farm you are talking about.   I don't see why your wife would get too upset for you draining the checkbook.  

Now next week when the bills come in, there could be an all together different story.   Good Luck.


----------



## marlowmanor

When it is explained to your wife what money was spent on I don't know that she will mind as much. I know with DH and I we have the shared money. Right now he is the only one working, so his paycheck has to cover everything. The first thing we do is figure up bills and get them dealt with then whatever is left is money we can spend on other things we may need. Most of the time whatever we spend money on is done together because we are always together if we go shopping. Since DH earns the money I always make sure if there is something I want I discuss it with him first to make sure we have the money for it, and it's okay to get it. Now with holidays coming up soon, I'll have to get some things without his knowledge, but won't be spending much anyway. I have a little of my own money I've been saving up so that can go towards holidays and the birthdays that are coming up in this month and the next 2 months (all the boys have winter birthdays, as well as DH).

So I think you will be in the clear. If your wife can buy more cows without your knowledge, you have the right to buy more land without consulting her.


----------



## 77Herford

Well I know the whole marriage thing you are suppose to combine the wealth and with it trust but this money I had before saved up mostly before I even met my wife.  She knows it exists as we get the quarterly reports on it but thats about it.
Now that we are married my DW works at a small animal clinic as a Vet tech and also does canning and sells some of it at farmers markets.  We combine our money from farming income to her job but her canning sales, we agreed are her money as she does a large amount of the work.
I was only able to afford my property now because of the DOT.com bubble in the late 90's and early 2000's.  I invested heavily into them and pulled out most of my money before the collapse.  I wouldn't say I'm rich since buying the farm's and materials pretty much sucked me dry but without my stock market money I would be a MUCH smaller farm.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well I know the whole marriage thing you are suppose to combine the wealth and with it trust but this money I had before saved up mostly before I even met my wife.  She knows it exists as we get the quarterly reports on it but thats about it.
> Now that we are married my DW works at a small animal clinic as a Vet tech and also does canning and sells some of it at farmers markets.  We combine our money from farming income to her job but her canning sales, we agreed are her money as she does a large amount of the work.
> I was only able to afford my property now because of the DOT.com bubble in the late 90's and early 2000's.  I invested heavily into them and pulled out most of my money before the collapse.  I wouldn't say I'm rich since buying the farm's and materials pretty much sucked me dry but without my stock market money I would be a MUCH smaller farm.


Sounds like you are a team.  That's all that matters.


----------



## 77Herford

We'll find out in moments as she's doing the books now.  I think I'll go down and tell her before she gets to my check book...If I'm not back in ten minutes with a response call the authorities as I'm dead meat, lol.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> We'll find out in moments as she's doing the books now.  I think I'll go down and tell her before she gets to my check book...If I'm not back in ten minutes with a response call the authorities as I'm dead meat, lol.


DH says take flowers and chocolates.  And as you are presenting them, state how beautiful she looks and is the best thing that ever happened to you.  

But I don't think this will work, but DH says worth a try.    

Also DH suggests surrounding yourself with cows and goats.  You know the ones she purchased without your knowledge and consent.  Say look how pretty all the livestock is.  

Giving some suggestions with humor involved.   It will all work out.   At least you have a plan, that's the main thing.  Doing it without a plan, that can cause trouble.


----------



## daisychick

Good luck


----------



## 77Herford

My wife is a clever one, she already knew.  She over heard the entire call, sneaky little she-devil.  She is very happy I purchase my family farm but wanted me to tell her.  
This of course brought up the quick conversation of love and trust, blah, blah, blah..
Oh, a not being affraid to discuss matters with each other even if they seem far fetched and she agreed it was my seperate cash from before.
I think this calls for one nice Christmas present (Diamonds maybe).


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> My wife is a clever one, she already knew.  She over heard the entire call, sneaky little she-devil.  She is very happy I purchase my family farm but wanted me to tell her.
> This of course brought up the quick conversation of love and trust, blah, blah, blah..
> Oh, a not being affraid to discuss matters with each other even if they seem far fetched and she agreed it was my seperate cash from before.
> I think this calls for one nice Christmas present (Diamonds maybe).


Glad you replied.  Everybody now can put down their phones.  911 not needed.


----------



## marlowmanor

You didn't even have to pour on the charm for her! Women are smart like that. DH can't hide much from me either. She does deserve a nice Christmas present!


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> I think this calls for one nice Christmas present (Diamonds maybe).


----------



## 77Herford

Maybe a Wife collar, lol.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> Maybe a Wife collar, lol.


 I can't believe you said that! After all she has done for you. Now you have to buy her diamonds for sure for saying that!


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Maybe a Wife collar, lol.


----------



## 77Herford

I love teasing ladies, you really are too easy.  Its like being back with all my sisters again, hee hee.  I like being the little blue laughing bugger, notice I always come back.

Ok, on a slightly more serious note, my wife did have one of those collar things on when I first met her.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> I love teasing ladies, you really are too easy.  Its like being back with all my sisters again, hee hee.  I like being the little blue laughing bugger, notice I always come back.
> 
> Ok, on a slightly more serious note, my wife did have one of those collar things on when I first met her.


 You are incorrigible! You must be talking about the choker necklaces.


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love teasing ladies, you really are too easy.  Its like being back with all my sisters again, hee hee.  I like being the little blue laughing bugger, notice I always come back.
> 
> Ok, on a slightly more serious note, my wife did have one of those collar things on when I first met her.
> 
> 
> 
> You are incorrigible! You must be talking about the choker necklaces.
Click to expand...

Yeah, those thingys.  I don't know what you ladies call all your toys.


----------



## elevan

Necklaces are not toys...they are accessories.


----------



## 77Herford

http://www.zales.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11211564&kpc=1
This is what she'll be getting my christmas so ha.


----------



## elevan

Well...now you've got people questioning my word....


----------



## 77Herford

OK, well back to my journal and not these silly ladies....  Today is good so far the football player came back and tackled Dinner but Dinner kicked and wiggled free, good thing the kid wore a cup.  I think Dinner is growing on that young man as he stayed in that pen wrestling with Dinner for over an hour, they must both need to work out some energy, all I know is when the kid left he was dirty and so was Dinner.  Dinner also went to bed early, which I'm sure his pen mate enjoyed.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.zales.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11211564&kpc=1
> This is what she'll be getting my christmas so ha.


Nice. Wish my DH would get stuff like that for me. Fortunately I understand not getting it, since I know the money isn't there to get something like that. I can dream though! I gave DH a new wedding band for out anniversary this year since he couldn't wear his original one anymore. I was able to get something that looks good and didn't cost me much. It's durable though and definately looks more manly. Our wedding bands are silver bands with diamonds across the middle of the band, kind of girly. He now has a titanium or tungsten (I can't remember which it is) band.


----------



## elevan

Very nice 77.  I'm impressed.


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zales.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11211564&kpc=1
> This is what she'll be getting my christmas so ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Wish my DH would get stuff like that for me. Fortunately I understand not getting it, since I know the money isn't there to get something like that. I can dream though! I gave DH a new wedding band for out anniversary this year since he couldn't wear his original one anymore. I was able to get something that looks good and didn't cost me much. It's durable though and definately looks more manly. Our wedding bands are silver bands with diamonds across the middle of the band, kind of girly. He now has a titanium or tungsten (I can't remember which it is) band.
Click to expand...

This is more than I would normally spend, but its been a unique year.  I really did pick the right one as she wants to expand the amount and type of animals as much as I do.  We figure might as well do it now while were young.
Oh, there are a few new members to the Sheep flock.


----------



## elevan

> Oh, there are a few new members to the Sheep flock.


You can't just throw something like that out there without pictures, man!!


----------



## 77Herford

Yes I can...


----------



## elevan




----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

>


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Yes I can...


You are such a tease.    You really can get them riled.   

Congratulations on the new Sheep members.  Get more Dorpers (?) or did you get something else?  

Dinner sounds like a hoot!  Football player must of found another way to exercise for his sport.  Wrestling your goat.   

Congratulations also for saving the Family Farm.    Enjoy it while your young.


----------



## elevan

77 - How many sisters do you have?


----------



## daisychick

I need to see a lamb.


----------



## Ms. Research

daisychick said:
			
		

> I need to see a lamb.


Oh no, now you are in trouble 77, you made one of them cry.


----------



## 77Herford

I was with a better lamb or what I call her lambchops my niece.
Google lamb, you see plenty, lol.





Are you ladies content now.


----------



## daisychick

VERY HAPPY!   Thank you for sharing!


----------



## marlowmanor

Are triplets in sheep common? They are adorable!


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this calls for one nice Christmas present (Diamonds maybe).
Click to expand...

Why waste your money on fancy saw blades.  Get what a girl really wants.  Like a Springfield 1911.  Single Stacked, chambered in 9mm.  

Love the lambs, they are cute!


----------



## elevan

VERY cute!!


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Are triplets in sheep common? They are adorable!


Its not terribly uncommon, twins happen often in many breeds.  If you enjoy bottle feeding lambs go with Finnsheep they are PROLIFIC.  It is common for them to have quads and quints.  I have seen reports of one ewe having eight, yes eight lambs who all survived but most needed bottle feeding.  Now if you cross a Finnsheep ram with lets say a East Freisian ewe (a dairy breed) then you get a ewe with lots of milk and lots of babies.  In that case I've read of this cross supporting four lambs without assistance.


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this calls for one nice Christmas present (Diamonds maybe).
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileyfacesigns.com/images/smiley.php?button=glasses&text=Buy+her+diamonds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why waste your money on fancy saw blades.  Get what a girl really wants.  Like a Springfield 1911.  Single Stacked, chambered in 9mm.
> 
> Love the lambs, they are cute!
Click to expand...

My wife isn't a big fan of guns.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are triplets in sheep common? They are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Its not terribly uncommon, twins happen often in many breeds.  If you enjoy bottle feeding lambs go with Finnsheep they are PROLIFIC.  It is common for them to have quads and quints.  I have seen reports of one ewe having eight, yes eight lambs who all survived but most needed bottle feeding.  Now if you cross a Finnsheep ram with lets say a East Freisian ewe (a dairy breed) then you get a ewe with lots of milk and lots of babies.  In that case I've read of this cross supporting four lambs without assistance.
Click to expand...

I had learned from reading all the posts on BYH that twins are common, and actually preferred by sheep people. So will you have to bottle feed one of the lambs? Heck I'm still awed when I see quads in the goat posts. It's amazing! 8 lambs on one sheep sounds crazy, but amazing!


----------



## 77Herford

I hadn't planned on it but I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## redtailgal

well, if we are putting in our orders.......

I already have a nice ruger .40 handgun (named Marvin, if you must know) It really does make an earth shattering "ka-boom", and I have a little ruger 9mm named Rosie.

but I NEED a 

Ruger RedLabel 12ga Shotgun.  I'd liked a blued 28 inch barrel and a walnut stock, please.


----------



## 77Herford

W.T. Hancock & Co. Side x Side in 12 Gauge.  

If were going to talk guns this is one of few I have.


----------



## redtailgal

why is that?


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> why is that?


Lol, why is what.


----------



## redtailgal

why THAT particular firearm?


----------



## 77Herford

Why not, its what I found and liked.  Also I like side by side's.  I use it for deer hunting and any varmit control.


----------



## Ms. Research

I like my 22.  Plus I get to use my DH's 9mm once in a while.  

DH has some rifles.  Both DH and our Son shot rifles along with pistols.  

Shame your wife doesn't like guns.  I really enjoy target shooting.  Was discussing it with DH the other day.  Haven't been target shooting at the Club since our Son died.  Now there was someone who could shoot.  We shared my .22.   Could outshoot me and found out some adults as well.    And before anyone says anything about our Son and guns, DH, me and our Son are all NRA members and NRA trained.  Legal, and by the book.  Just to make things perfectly clear.


----------



## kstaven

elevan said:
			
		

> Necklaces are not toys...they are accessories.


One could say the same thing about ear tags.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## elevan

kstaven said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necklaces are not toys...they are accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> One could say the same thing about ear tags.
Click to expand...


----------



## 77Herford

Out of it today, having trouble with sleeping again up till 4am last few nights.  Sleeping after morning chores and waking for evening chores.
My farm hand had his piers digging manure out in the cattle pen.  I'm happy my farm hand goes to a different high school, as I gave him several options for them to do.
Its been very busy at my wife's work so she is pulling alot of OT.  She say's the county did a seizure on a few cat hoarders and a puppy mill, which I hate puppy mills, but thats a different topic.  Wife likes making them better and finding homes, of course some will be put down as some can't imagine the conditions of some of these places.
DW counted around ten lambs today and checked the mom's and all looks good.


----------



## 77Herford

I feel like poo and now my ear is plugged up thanks to being born with narrow ear canals.  My little niece is throwing up, which makes thw world sad.  Just a waste of a day.


----------



## elevan

Sorry you're having trouble sleeping and feeling under the weather     Hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## redtailgal

sorry you feel bad, plugged up ears are not fun. yuk


----------



## marlowmanor

Hope you get to feeling better soon. Hope your neice starts feeling better too. I can handle stinky diapers all day, but when they are throwing up it's a lot harder to handle This is coming from someone who has a degree in Early Childhood Education and has worked in many daycares. I'll take bad diapers over throwing up anyday.
Hopefully both of you will be feeling better soon.  This fall weather brings up a lot of sicknesses and allergies.


----------



## 77Herford

Feeling alot better now.  I will be adding to my cattle herd.  My wife and I know we can't live off just 60 cows and some sheep.  I have talked with an old friend who lives down south near our old family farm and lost his small biz in the recession but grew up farming on a goat/sheep farm.  He's out of work and on food stamps and we were talking, long story short, I offered to pay him fulltime to live in my grandma's old place with his family and help me raise Goats.  It really is great Goat country in southeast iowa.
He's already helped me get into contact with a few dozen customers who aren't very happy now with their grower.  Our state has a growing muslim population and a Goat niche country wide that isn't close to being filled.  My friends family raised, Nubians, Spanish and Boers but he suggested Kiko Goats and crossing them with Boer does and I think thats what we'll do.
We are still figuring out percentages in pay but this should be interesting.


----------



## redtailgal

That was a nice thing for you to do.

Its nice how it will work out good for both of you.

(and I'm a little jealous of the guy.......sounds like a great job)


----------



## 77Herford

Lol, alot more work than his old job but his kids win out too.  Got Bobcats, Coyotes, feral dogs and foxes galore down there so he'll be getting four LSG's.  He has with my approval purchased a mother Anatolian Shepherd with three older male pups in toe.


----------



## Ms. Research

Very nice of you to help out a fellow man and his family.  Smart move to help keep your Family farm going.  Wishing you luck on this venture.  

Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## jodief100

I would recomend getting Boer bucks and crossing them to kiko does.  The kikos are much better mommas, produce more milk and have easier kiddings.  The boer-kiko crosses tend to be born smaller than boers at birth but catch up at weaning.  

Look at Dr Browning's research from University of Tennessee.


----------



## daisychick

That sounds like a really good plan.  I think the Kiko/Boer cross sounds like it will work well for what you have in mind.


----------



## 77Herford

I actually enjoy helping people in my own way.  My old friend will have plenty of work ahead of him and I'm letting him hire some local help to update fencing to better goat proof it, which will be weeks or months of good labor for all that property.  Also need to build some shelters and fixing up some of the old barns.  
The old farm is going to be bustling with people and animals once again.
Soon Goats will be arriving at the Family farm and for now will be in an old feed pen.


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I would recomend getting Boer bucks and crossing them to kiko does.  The kikos are much better mommas, produce more milk and have easier kiddings.  The boer-kiko crosses tend to be born smaller than boers at birth but catch up at weaning.
> 
> Look at Dr Browning's research from University of Tennessee.


Ok, but I already have fifty Boer does coming and have two Kiko rams ordered, but there can always be a mix, if the research is convincing.
Thanks


----------



## 77Herford

77Herford said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recomend getting Boer bucks and crossing them to kiko does.  The kikos are much better mommas, produce more milk and have easier kiddings.  The boer-kiko crosses tend to be born smaller than boers at birth but catch up at weaning.
> 
> Look at Dr Browning's research from University of Tennessee.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but I already have fifty Boer does coming and have two Kiko rams ordered, but there can always be a mix, if the research is convincing.
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Wife read the data after reading your post Jodie.  I just heard her message on the phone after typing last, lol.  That Boer buck to Kiko Doe does look like a better option.
I'm letting my friend do the purchasing since he knows the Goat markets better than I.


----------



## 77Herford

Its annoying at times at how fast my wife reads as I read slow.  She flips threw pages and I'm still on the first one.  The worst of it is she remembers most of what she reads, not me, I know some of it is my learning disability but she's ridiculous.  Good thing she's drop dead gorgeous or I wouldn't put up with it, .




Oh, yeah today on the farm the kids got the more social task of bottle feeding lambs.  I'm taking the advice of one of you smart ladies, I can't remember which one and I'm too lazy to go back and look, lol.  Some of the mama ewe's that did have triplets can't seem to handle three so the High schoolers are each getting a lamb to care for.  The girls of course all went AWE, when I brought out the baby lambs for each kid.  I gave them more lovely news that I called their parents of my plan and that they would now be coming in the early morning before school to milking their lambs and then after school.  I gave each kid a little manual on taking care of lambs.
Must say the girls took to it alot faster than the boys.


----------



## marlowmanor

DH and I are the same way. I can read something quickly and retain most of the information. He is a much slower reader. I've always been a book work though so maybe that's part of the reason, I love to read!


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, she's always reading something.  I think she's read all of Tom Clancy's novels, lol.  I read a wide range of things could be cultural articles to farming to environmental and then to finance.  My wife also enjoys reading about animals so thats one of a few things we share, in fact thats how I met her initially.

She was in the college library studying and I was staring at her beauty through the books and she must of seen me as she suddenly said " Why don't you take a picture, it will last longer".  I almost walked away quickly but then the rare public outburst of courage hit me and I replied, " I forgot my camera".  I saw her crack a smile and the conversation started with mostly wise cracks.


----------



## marlowmanor

Sounds romantic. One of those things that is great to tell your kids/grandkids about later. DH and I met through MySpace. He had found me on there and we lived 10 minutes away from each other. I first refused to meet him because I had just had ankle surgery and refused to meet him while I was on crutches. I didn't want to meet him in the dependent state of using crutches. After a few weeks I finally got a boot on and was more independent and let him meet me at school (I was in college at the time). Our first date was supposed to be going to the zoo with his siblings. We ended up getting involved in a wreck that had the car coming back on a rollback, just a couple miles from the zoo. 3 weeks after we met he proposed. 6 months after we met we were married. He drives me nuts most of the time because he acts like one of the kids so much, but I've gotten used to it and learned to deal with it. Maybe one day he'll start acting his age!


----------



## 77Herford

Well like I said in previous pages, once I found out how young she was I backed off and then the hunt was on in her mind, lol.  She become very...forward after I backed off, lol.


----------



## redtailgal

lol, beautiful and aggressive!

From your descriptions of your wife, one could think that you were in love or somethin.


----------



## 77Herford

Duh


----------



## Ms. Research

Well, I'm the reader in the household.  Always loved it.  DH admires my reading and research capabilities.  Others don't, especially what I uncovered with my research capabilities and my DH's common sense way to look at things.    Oh well.  

Love what you are doing with the high schoolers.   Hopefully you will send them off with some sort of understanding of the value of livestock and what it is to care for them.  Excellent lesson.  And to those ladies on the forum who helped with the suggestion, good for you.  Smart move and a great lesson in life.   Though some might not get the message entirely, I think some will eventually have an understanding.  Isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Well, I'm the reader in the household.  Always loved it.  DH admires my reading and research capabilities.  Others don't, especially what I uncovered with my research capabilities and my DH's common sense way to look at things.    Oh well.
> 
> Love what you are doing with the high schoolers.   Hopefully you will send them off with some sort of understanding of the value of livestock and what it is to care for them.  Excellent lesson.  And to those ladies on the forum who helped with the suggestion, good for you.  Smart move and a great lesson in life.   Though some might not get the message entirely, I think some will eventually have an understanding.  Isn't that what it's all about?


Thanks Ms. Research.  

Today all but one of the kids showed up in the morning to milk.  The rich boy of the group and he's lying parents have decided he's done enough work.  They sent me a check of four hundred dollars, too which I seent back as not enough.  There were some other words involved but nothing worth saying.  They just don't understand the value of Guardian animals.

The rest of the kids are doing good, even the burly football kid is warming up to farm life.  The girls love the lambs and one took up the duty of the extra lamb feeding.  Scrubbed several large water drums today, with bleach in the air.  Don't worry we rinse very well afterwards.

9 ewes and 15 lambs so far should only have six more ewe's giving birth in the next week or two.  

The ponds and creek are getting a little low.  Many of the tiny run off creeks are dry or just muddy.

We sent our two buck boers down south to the family farm to be part of the future breeding rams, Dinner is one lucky SOB, but it frees up some chores.
Got my friends two sows several days ago, they seem to like their large pen, which was the isolation pen for the sheep.  Been dumping loads of walnuts, hickory, acorns, hazelnuts, and apples in the pigs pens.  The pigs really love all these extra foods.  
The piglets are chunking up fast.


----------



## 77Herford

Oh, yeah going to breed my little pygmies.  Also got two Nubians from the vet, that my wife brought home after talking to me.  They were surrendered to the vet.  They weren't mistreated, the previous owners just didn't have the money for them anymore so we'll foster them for awhile.


----------



## redtailgal

Wow, that would bite to have to give up the goats because I couldnt afford to care for them.  It's good that these people were caring enough to admit their limitations and its good that there was someone to take them in.

I love nubes, so dont be shy about posting pics of them..........


----------



## 77Herford

Well update from Farm 2 as I'm calling the Family Farm.  My old friend has called, emailed and personally talked to all sorts of Goat people and the farm will soon be bustling with close to 100 Kiko does and another 100 Kiko/Boer does.  We already had 5 Kiko bucks and 50 Boer Does.

I guess we'll get three Boer bucks above the age of four.  The Kiko bucks won't be wasted and will do their job for a few years at least before we incorporate more Boer bucks as replacements, such as Dinner and Abel.


----------



## 77Herford

Got ten Belted Galloway cow that are bred to a Belted Bull and should be calving in April. Also got twenty Charolais heifers and will be crossing them with my Hereford bulls.


----------



## Ms. Research

Well, the football player is making me eat my words.  Glad to hear that.  I would have thought he would be the worse of the bunch.  Regarding the rich boy, well, that's par for the course.  Mommy and Daddy trying to buy his way out of trouble.   I would have done the same thing you did, and used the same wording.  

Wow, lots of livestock coming to both your farms.  Glad to hear you are doing well and getting Farm 2 up and running.  

It's amazing.  Some people have the brass to admit they can't take care of their animals.  But to be responsible enough to get help for those animals even giving them up.... I applaud those people.   With the economy the way it is right now, the animals are the last thing people who are financially strapped worry about.  More cases here of animals being abandoned or let loose.   So sorry to hear they had to give up their goats, but so glad they came to you and your wife where they will have a good life.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well update from Farm 2 as I'm calling the Family Farm.  My old friend has called, emailed and personally talked to all sorts of Goat people and the farm will soon be bustling with close to 100 Kiko does and another 100 Kiko/Boer does.  We already had 5 Kiko bucks and 50 Boer Does.
> 
> I guess we'll get three Boer bucks above the age of four.  The Kiko bucks won't be wasted and will do their job for a few years at least before we incorporate more Boer bucks as replacements, such as Dinner and Abel.


You will need those bucks to make replacement does.  Can I ask where you are getting the does?  There are not many farms that have that many available at once.


----------



## daisychick

Wow!  Lots of new critters coming to your 2 farms!  SO jealous.    Sounds like plenty of babies will be coming in the near future, you will have your hands full.


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well update from Farm 2 as I'm calling the Family Farm.  My old friend has called, emailed and personally talked to all sorts of Goat people and the farm will soon be bustling with close to 100 Kiko does and another 100 Kiko/Boer does.  We already had 5 Kiko bucks and 50 Boer Does.
> 
> I guess we'll get three Boer bucks above the age of four.  The Kiko bucks won't be wasted and will do their job for a few years at least before we incorporate more Boer bucks as replacements, such as Dinner and Abel.
> 
> 
> 
> You will need those bucks to make replacement does.  Can I ask where you are getting the does?  There are not many farms that have that many available at once.
Click to expand...

Well I don't like to give away my exact location but I will give you one of the sites my friend found helpful.  Mind you my friend did the hunting.
http://www.kikogoats.com/midwest.htm


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, we found it difficult to find large scale Kiko farms.  From what I hear it was more of buy two here, five there type of thing.  Most of the Kiko's aren't fullblooded as they call it.  Many are percentage, its all a little confusing for me as some are also commercial, lol.  I'm guessing Kiko's aren't prolific like Boer's.
Well the rich family seemed to take my check ripping as some challenge to buy me off, lol, and sent me a bigger check.  I'm sorry but I took this one as I'm not and idiot and the wife said if I tore this one up I was a dead man.  It wasn't an outragious sum of money.

Some sick sheep and recieving anti-botics, just the sniffles.  We seperated all the mothers and are giving them extra minerals and food.  Lambs are pretty cute.  We have only four ewes of the group the rest are rams and eventually lamb chops.  The first ewe I showed you gals with the triplets were ALL EWES so were keeping her around.  That ewe is doing fine with here babes and producing a good supply of milk.

Allison one of the high schoolers has fallen head over heals for the lambs, (girls and baby animals).  Her friend Chantrel isn't much into the farm thing, lol.  She huffs every time we give her a task.  Shawn the Football player likes the cows more and asks all sorts of questions.  He also likes the work out, which he mentioned to his coach as he's working muscles he didn't know he had, lol.  
I told him, wait until you pull muscles you've never pulled before, .
Lets see last but not Mitch the quiet one of the group, he pretty much doesn't complain or talk much but is always on time and does he's stuff without complaints.


----------



## elevan

There's a lot of kiko breeders in the midwest.  For some reason I didn't expect to see that many  :/


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, I could be going crazy but I'm wanting more and more different breeds of livestock on the farm.  I suppose if I sell the offspring and make the money back its not hoarding, also to make sure my land can handle said animals.  As a kid I did dream of having a Zoo and a Farm zoo with every kind of livestock animal and their breeds, lol.  Its kinda scary but I think I could have the money for this but everyone may think I'm crazy, lol.
I'm pretty sure Staven thinks I'm nuts, lol.


----------



## marlowmanor

I say if you have the money, time, and space to go for it. May as well live the dream while you are young!


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I say if you have the money, time, and space to go for it. May as well live the dream while you are young!


Yay, someone to fuel my addiction.


----------



## marlowmanor

If DH would let me I'd do it myself. I'd have the animals I want on the acreage I want and be totally happy. My kids would have something else to do besides drive me nuts. I'd have them out there helping with some of the chores (simple stuff obviously) and I'd enjoy myself.


----------



## Ms. Research

I don't think you're crazy wanting your "Livestock" Zoo.  Heck, if I said you were crazy, I be that too.  That's exactly what I want with my "Livestock Adventure" but on a smaller scale.  Know my limitations.  

Don't worry what others think.


----------



## 77Herford

I want a Gascon some day they look like great cattle.  Might try some wabbits, lol.  I do like Rabbit but I prefer deer.
I do like my Belties they are like huge teddy bears and like bears they can kill you, lol.  They are a friendly bunch of ladies who on the first day weren't to nerves with me checking them out with hooves.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, since my post on the Goat section on Doe to Buck ratio's, the helpful info has got me to have my friend get four more Bucks and they will be Boers.  I'm glad Boers are SO much easier to get, its like finding Angus cows.

Now for Farm 1, lol.  We are keeping the Nubian's as whats two more mouths and they are kinda old.  I think one of them is ten and the other seven I believe.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

And dude, good luck finding restraint on this board. We are ALL a bunch of enablers.  

It's not hoarding if: 

  *They are all different colors
  * They are different breeds 
  * You have a different color of each breed 
  * They have different personalities 
 * It is Tuesday 
  * The sun is out 
  * You can still see the ground 
  * You know this guy that's building an ark. 

   .... I could go on but really those are all totally valid and logical choices to have a as Rolls puts it a "goobermillion" animals.


----------



## 77Herford

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> And dude, good luck finding restraint on this board. We are ALL a bunch of enablers.
> 
> It's not hoarding if:
> 
> *They are all different colors
> * They are different breeds
> * You have a different color of each breed
> * They have different personalities
> * It is Tuesday
> * The sun is out
> * You can still see the ground
> * You know this guy that's building an ark.
> 
> .... I could go on but really those are all totally valid and logical choices to have a as Rolls puts it a "goobermillion" animals.




YOU KNOW THE ARK GUY TOO!!


----------



## Ms. Research

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> And dude, good luck finding restraint on this board. We are ALL a bunch of enablers.
> 
> It's not hoarding if:
> 
> *They are all different colors
> * They are different breeds
> * You have a different color of each breed
> * They have different personalities
> * It is Tuesday
> * The sun is out
> * You can still see the ground
> * You know this guy that's building an ark.
> 
> .... I could go on but really those are all totally valid and logical choices to have a as Rolls puts it a "goobermillion" animals.


Thanks SuburbanFarmChic for the list of excuses for having more animals and not feeling guilty!


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, seriously in what sound mind would you think it wise to bring your dog with you to a strangers farm and then leave the window down halfway and not think he can escape....  Sitting enjoying some breakfast as the kids milk their lambs and then I hear a crash, bleating, an unfamilar dog barking, then my dogs start barking.  I jump up grab my shotgun grab a quick handful of ammo and run outside loading with Raven and Chief right behind me barely controlling themselves.  I see a medium sized border collie cross "Goldern in color" chasing and bitting my whethers and pygmies.  
Then I see the high school girls come running out of the main barn, yelling "Cody, NO".  

I see Brat in the adjacent pen running in circles as she had jumped the fencing and certainly no guard llama.  I have no clear shot and go in the pen with the girls screaming at me in the back round not to hurt "Cody the dog".  Cody is having a field day harassing my goats as I approach.  It probably took me a few minutes to catch that dog and very nearly put my dogs on him but soon enough I tackled him and drug him out.  Turns out the dog belongs to Chantrel and "Cody" had never jumped out of the car before.
I told her to leave for the day and if I see that dog on my property again, he won't be returning home.  Of course Chantrel was Allisons ride so I sent her off.

Checked the goats out for a bit and there aren't any major injuries, some scratches and tuffs of hair gone.  I think they were more scared.  I couldn't catch Brat as she is in the large pasture with the Horses now, I hope they don't mind her around, if they even see her.  I did manage to get kicked by Brat, lovely animal.  So fun morning so far, still had to finish off milking the lambs as their bottles lay on the ground.


----------



## 77Herford

Up date, told the kids to take the afternoon off.  I didn't want to have to deal with them, I just had them bottle feed and then go home.


----------



## 77Herford

I must of got the plague.


----------



## elevan

Are you sick?  

I've got a horrible cold and have pretty much lost my voice.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, seriously in what sound mind would you think it wise to bring your dog with you to a strangers farm and then leave the window down halfway and not think he can escape....  Sitting enjoying some breakfast as the kids milk their lambs and then I hear a crash, bleating, an unfamilar dog barking, then my dogs start barking.  I jump up grab my shotgun grab a quick handful of ammo and run outside loading with Raven and Chief right behind me barely controlling themselves.  I see a medium sized border collie cross "Goldern in color" chasing and bitting my whethers and pygmies.
> Then I see the high school girls come running out of the main barn, yelling "Cody, NO".
> 
> I see Brat in the adjacent pen running in circles as she had jumped the fencing and certainly no guard llama.  I have no clear shot and go in the pen with the girls screaming at me in the back round not to hurt "Cody the dog".  Cody is having a field day harassing my goats as I approach.  It probably took me a few minutes to catch that dog and very nearly put my dogs on him but soon enough I tackled him and drug him out.  Turns out the dog belongs to Chantrel and "Cody" had never jumped out of the car before.
> I told her to leave for the day and if I see that dog on my property again, he won't be returning home.  Of course Chantrel was Allisons ride so I sent her off.
> 
> Checked the goats out for a bit and there aren't any major injuries, some scratches and tuffs of hair gone.  I think they were more scared.  I couldn't catch Brat as she is in the large pasture with the Horses now, I hope they don't mind her around, if they even see her.  I did manage to get kicked by Brat, lovely animal.  So fun morning so far, still had to finish off milking the lambs as their bottles lay on the ground.


Quite frankly, they're pretty lucky you didn't shoot their dog.  First they kill your cria because of stupidity and then more stupidity leads them to bring a dog to your farm!


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Are you sick?
> 
> I've got a horrible cold and have pretty much lost my voice.


 No, I was whinning about the lack of responses, but now that I know the site was on the fritz all is good.


----------



## elevan




----------



## redtailgal

Geesh.

You have WAY more self control than I do.

One of them snotty little kids would have been burying a dog, as I beat the living crap out of the one that brought the dog.

Of all the stupid things to do.

Remember folks, these are the people who will take care of us when we are old.

Seriously, I hope you made a call into the parents


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Geesh.
> 
> You have WAY more self control than I do.
> 
> One of them snotty little kids would have been burying a dog, as I beat the living crap out of the one that brought the dog.
> 
> Of all the stupid things to do.
> 
> Remember folks, these are the people who will take care of us when we are old.
> 
> Seriously, I hope you made a call into the parents


Lol, sorry Redtail but would you use a 5 gallon bucket on them.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Seriously, I hope you made a call into the parents


Ditto on that!


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I hope you made a call into the parents
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto on that!
Click to expand...

No, I didn't.


----------



## elevan

You should have - and you still can.

They put your animals in danger AGAIN.  Their actions were thoughtless.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## redtailgal

Why yes, yes I WOULD use a five gallon bucket on them. 

What is their mothers number?

I will call them. 

lack of education I can handle.

being carelessly stupid, I cannot.

I have no tolerance for incompetence.


----------



## elevan

If they are gonna continue to work off their debt to you, then they need to understand what is acceptable behavior on a farm.


----------



## 77Herford

Don't worry I don't think she'll be bringing the dog back.  Tomorrow she will enjoy brushing down all the goats and giving each one a bath and special treatment all day and she will do it herself with my Wifes supervision.


----------



## elevan

How long is their "community service"?


----------



## 77Herford

Umm, I think another two saturdays, plus three weeks of afternoons and morning lamb milkings.


----------



## elevan

I'd definitely be making sure that they ALL understand that they aren't to be bringing ANY animals with them at all....that they need to be ON time (or early) and dressed properly...and any other thing that you need to address.


----------



## 77Herford

They might be in hell if they were sent to your house or god for bid, Redtails.


----------



## elevan

Indeed they might.  I have little tolerance for crap like that.


----------



## elevan

Oh, and IF it were my farm, I would have made darn sure that a JUDGE ordered them to true community service on my farm.  That way little spoiled rich boy wouldn't have been able to buy himself out of hard labor.

Maybe you should tell them that they wouldn't have been so lucky had they done this on some other farms that you know.


----------



## redtailgal

77Herford said:
			
		

> They might be in hell if they were sent to your house or god for bid, Redtails.


Really, you have no idea.

A couple years ago, my then 13 year old son had the responsibility of filling the water trough for three steers and two heifers.  It was to be filled daily with cold water because it was hot.

I noticed them lingering at the barn, and asked my son if he had filled the water.  He said yes.

On a hunch, I walked out there, and guess what? no water.

I was really really PO'd.  Animals do NOT do without fresh water at my house and my children in no way will EVER lie to my face and get away with it.

I handed him a quart jar.  He got to fill that 60 gallon trough with a quart jar and five thirsty cattle drinking it as fast as he poured it.  He walked approx 20 feet for every jar of water.  Took him HOURS.

He does his chores on time now, and to my knowledge has not lied since.

Am I mean?  Yup.

Do I care? nope.

Lol, you know the saying about a woman scorned..........


----------



## marlowmanor

Guess that's learning a lesson the hard way!


----------



## elevan

RTG - you ARE my sister!!!!!!!!  

I did the EXACT same thing to my oldest boy when he lied to me out watering the outside dog.  He had to fill a 5 gallon bucket with a cup by walking back and forth to the kitchen sink (about 75 feet).


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They might be in hell if they were sent to your house or god for bid, Redtails.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, you have no idea.
> 
> A couple years ago, my then 13 year old son had the responsibility of filling the water trough for three steers and two heifers.  It was to be filled daily with cold water because it was hot.
> 
> I noticed them lingering at the barn, and asked my son if he had filled the water.  He said yes.
> 
> On a hunch, I walked out there, and guess what? no water.
> 
> I was really really PO'd.  Animals do NOT do without fresh water at my house and my children in no way will EVER lie to my face and get away with it.
> 
> I handed him a quart jar.  He got to fill that 60 gallon trough with a quart jar and five thirsty cattle drinking it as fast as he poured it.  He walked approx 20 feet for every jar of water.  Took him HOURS.
> 
> He does his chores on time now, and to my knowledge has not lied since.
> 
> Am I mean?  Yup.
> 
> Do I care? nope.
> 
> Lol, you know the saying about a woman scorned..........
Click to expand...


----------



## 77Herford

I do like those old metal stock tanks.  Just got four of them for parts of the farm I don't have plumbing.

For several of the pens I have heated automatic waterers as the winter would freeze the water and chopping ice in a blizzard isn't fun. 
That front forty doesn't have an automatic but it does have the creek running through it but it does eventually freeze and then I use a trough in the shelter and have to put one of those water heaters in it.


----------



## elevan

Hey 77 - I've got a cold and it's making me cranky.  Want me to fly out in the morning and deal with your teenagers for you?


----------



## redtailgal

hey swing by and get me...........


----------



## elevan

That would be a heck of swing...midwest to east coast to deeper midwest...but between the 2 of us, they'd know some farm rules.


----------



## 77Herford

I'd be afraid you might make me do chores I don't want to do and hatch some evil plan with my wife.  No thank you.


----------



## redtailgal

lol, I would like to meet the beautiful aggressive wife that chased you down relentlessly.......and hear HER side of the story! lol

I even teach her how to use a 5 gallon bucket on....annoyances.


----------



## kstaven

Some times I'm happy that the ladies here don't talk to my wife!


----------



## elevan

Hmmm....

I'm gonna need your wife's name and phone numbers now 77.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## 77Herford

Man I love being yelled at early in the morning.  Charlenes, dad came out to the farm this morning with her to tell me to never yell or use foul language around his daughter.  I am pretty tame in the mornings but don't usually respond well to someone I've never met to suddenly start yelling at me right in my face.  Charlenes dad seemed pretty buff to me, he had certainly some sports past or weight lifting, lol, but that didn't matter much to me I just whistled and my two German shepherds came rolling out of the house.
I'd never seen such a burly guy run so fast back to a car.  I don't think Charlene or her dad will be back, lol.  He can have her.
I left the dogs out and they are happily sitting in the front drive on guard duty.


----------



## elevan




----------



## redtailgal




----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> Man I love being yelled at early in the morning.  Charlenes, dad came out to the farm this morning with her to tell me to never yell or use foul language around his daughter.  I am pretty tame in the mornings but don't usually respond well to someone I've never met to suddenly start yelling at me right in my face.  Charlenes dad seemed pretty buff to me, he had certainly some sports past or weight lifting, lol, but that didn't matter much to me I just whistled and my two German shepherds came rolling out of the house.
> I'd never seen such a burly guy run so fast back to a car.  I don't think Charlene or her dad will be back, lol.  He can have her.
> I left the dogs out and they are happily sitting in the front drive on guard duty.




You are having too much fun with those teenagers!  I bet they tell everyone at school to stay away from your farm!


----------



## 77Herford

Yup I went to the butchers shop and got a cow knee nob for both of my Guard dogs.  They are very happy with their treat but the Rat Terriers are a little jealous so I tossed them each a rock hard frozen bit of hamburger meat, lol its still melting.
Brownie had twins and no picture camera is broken.  They are obviously adorable as all Pygmies Goats are.  One of my mutt sows had piglets a day ago.  Why didn't I say anything, because I've told you I'm forgetful, lol.  Some piglets have spots some are red and I love all the color.  The mother has Yorkshire X Duroc X Saddleback X Old Spot and that should be it.  The sire which is now tasty bacon was Duroc X Old Spot X Tamworth.


----------



## 77Herford

I think I'm going to let Brat stay with the horses.  They don't seem to mind her and will put her in check if she gets an attitude.  I called in my horses this afternoon to check to see how they are doing.  I was happy Ashes came in with them, each got a scoop of oats for their trouble as I checked them over.  Some minor nicks and cuts, probably from play but they are looking great for winter.  I've agreed to house twenty of my friends horses.  They are mares and will all go out with Sugar's group.

http://www.tsfeeders.com/
I use this product for my Cattle and Horses and now for my Sheep.  Its great and frees up alot of time.


----------



## 77Herford

Just got back from the Vet with emergency visit.  It started a while ago as I read at the table and hearing an odd sound coming from outside but I couldn't make it out as my dogs whimpered or whinned in distress.  I eventually went outside thinking it might be an Owl as they make some odd calls some times and I like to hear them.  It wasn't an Owl sound but it was faint and coming from the back pasture, so I grabbed a lead rope and flash light and cell phone and took Raven and Chief with me.  It took another 30 minutes or so to find the source of the sound and it was Brat laying as if she were dead on the ground.  She sat up upon the light hitting her and the sight of the dogs but she didn't get up.  This was odd as she has never been very fond of the dogs.  I tried examining her but frankly trying to find a wound of a hairy brown Llama is difficult but after much time she finally flinched as I firmly pressed my hand right on her underbelly.  It was wet, I looked at my hand at it had blood all over it.  I knew I had to get her up and to a stall so I had more light and supplies as I could stitch a cut if need be.  I got her up with the help of the dogs and slowly walked back to the main barn, which took a while, it was certainly painful for her to move.
So got to the barn and in a bed of fresh saw dust and she goes back down.  I got the med kit and some shears and called out my wife.  We cut a bunch of her hair off around the wound and found a few puncher marks.  We clean the area off and bandaged them.  Then my Wife called out Vet and he came out with his portable ultra sound and we shaved more belly hair off.  He found some internal bleeding so we loaded her up and took her into town. 
My wife went with him as I went into Brats old pen and checked, mind you with a flashlight the top of the fencing, which I didn't think she could jump as it is nearly 6' high but worse of all is part had metal rusty rods sticking out a few inches and I found some hair on a couple with blood of course so I told the Vet and now I'm waiting.


----------



## 5Jerseygirls

I am so sorry and hope she will be ok.   Guess we will all wait with you.


----------



## 77Herford

Brat is in surgery....I can't believe I'm paying for surgery on a Llama.  Never would of thought that would happen but the Doc is optimistic and said its just a matter of plugging the holes and draining out the extra liquid.  The Doc dumbs it down for me.  Think she will be at the vets for a while.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Brat is in surgery....I can't believe I'm paying for surgery on a Llama.  Never would of thought that would happen but the Doc is optimistic and said its just a matter of plugging the holes and draining out the extra liquid.  The Doc dumbs it down for me.  Think she will be at the vets for a while.


So sorry to hear about Brat.  Hoping all goes well.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Hoping all goes well. 


 I know you'll give her the best care you can. You like to play the stinker on the boards and torment us ladies but your deep care for your animals comes though and it is so nice to see.  So often it's a case of "eh it's just a X" put it down.  Good for you for helping her.


----------



## 77Herford

I guess brat should be ok.  Will stay with the vet for a couple of days yet and then home and a small pen with little activity.


----------



## elevan

Awh, poor Brat!  I hope she'll be ok  

And I agree with SFC, you like to be a stinker but you DO care about your animals.


----------



## daisychick

I hope Brat heals up quick and makes a full recovery.  Sounds like you had a long night.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Awh, poor Brat!  I hope she'll be ok
> 
> And I agree with SFC, you like to be a stinker but you DO care about your animals.


I do enjoy poking the angry bear to see how far I can go.  I don't know why but I've always enjoyed pushing the line with ladies, lol.
Especialy sisters, just like you gals are kinda like my BYH sisters, lol, so POKE POKE.


----------



## 77Herford

I am surprised you all managed to miss something in my entries....


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> I am surprised you all managed to miss something in my entries....





			
				77Herford said:
			
		

> Brownie had twins and no picture camera is broken.  They are obviously adorable as all Pygmies Goats are.  One of my mutt sows had piglets a day ago.  Why didn't I say anything, because I've told you I'm forgetful, lol.  Some piglets have spots some are red and I love all the color.  The mother has Yorkshire X Duroc X Saddleback X Old Spot and that should be it.  The sire which is now tasty bacon was Duroc X Old Spot X Tamworth.


Well you better go buy a new camera!


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## daisychick

Oh I didn't miss the part about new babies, I just figured you knew that sometime soon there better be some pictures or else.


----------



## redtailgal

Babies dont exist until there are pics.  Its a rule, not a ladies obession, btw.

Sorry about Brat!  Poor baby (Brat, not you)


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Babies dont exist until there are pics.  Its a rule, not a ladies obession, btw.
> 
> Sorry about Brat!  Poor baby (Brat, not you)


Man I wish that worked for feed costs.

Today we will hopefully get some rain.  Had a wildfire near the farm the other day but luckily the farmers put it out mostly before the Fire department even showed up.  Sooo dusty in the corn fields, I'm glad I don't grow corn anymore.
Fixing the Goats pen today and sawing off all the metal points on top of the fence line.  Helping my friends load up their twenty horses to put in my pastures, will also be taking one of their stallions.  

My friends use to have the best example of a Quarter horse I had ever seen but he had no past and hence no papers so they never bred him to any high quality mares.  He was a sweety and I miss him, fantasic conformation and ripped muscling.

Oh, have to go to Lowes to buy more saw blades.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## daisychick

That is the most colorful bunch of piglet cuteness I have ever seen.     I want the white one with black polka dots and the red one with black dots next to it.  SO when do you think they will get here if you Fed-Ex them?????    

The goats are too cute of course.


----------



## 5Jerseygirls

AWWWE! I love babies, they are so cute.   Now this is what you call bellying up to the milk bar.


----------



## 77Herford

Stupid Squirrel stuck in Chimney, must get cap.  I don't mind Squirrel's in a tree but NOT IN MY CHIMNEY.


----------



## daisychick

Light a fire


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Light a fire


After inspection, no animal just a BLEEPING bird dancing on top, making resinating sound down the chimney.  NEW task, sit outside with shotgun and lots of buckshot and get a chimney cap.  Well have a holey chimney or dead animal by the end of the day.


----------



## redtailgal

Thanks for the pics. Now, doncha beel better?

No update Brat?

YOU, sir, are a slacker.


----------



## 77Herford

One dead bird, I feel better.  Brat is on the mend and will probably come home tomorrow, REDTAIL.
Lost our power for a few hours today, so I'm underly filthy, ewww.  No electricity equals no water pump, no water pump equals NO WATER.  I do have a portable gas generator just in case for livestock needs but I didn't use it as the goats and pigs pens are the only ones that would need it and their water troughs are large and full enough, since cows use to live in those pens.  Oh and I guess the chickens too but I fill theirs up once a day in the morning.

Hmm lets see, lambs are doing well.  Pigs are happy with all the pumpkin waste from town along with the Horses.  Haven't ate for most the day so I guess I should do that before I pass out.  
Ba bye.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> That is the most colorful bunch of piglet cuteness I have ever seen.     I want the white one with black polka dots and the red one with black dots next to it.  SO when do you think they will get here if you Fed-Ex them?????
> 
> The goats are too cute of course.


No, their mine, ha ha.

      :bun


----------



## 77Herford

Ok on a slightly more serious note, had some very light rain an hour ago.  We need a good inche or two of rain.  Some of my smaller ponds are rather low, of course compared to central texas I have the good life.  Goat babies are hilarious.  Climbing on the rocks and hopping off a few inches as if it were several feet.  Brownie is a bit of a lazy mom, lol.  She lets them run around and play and I wonder if I had a bigger pen if she wouldn't follow them.  Patches seems more attentive and acts like a babysitter.  Maybe after a few days Brownie will get more attached, I think this is only her second set of kids.


----------



## 77Herford

Mmmm, Ham Steak from friends hog.  It was ok but I've had better.  Wonder if the puppies would like it cause I know Raven, Chief, Jack and Jill enjoy it...


----------



## marlowmanor

So now you have puppies too.  You must share pictures! Please! I love the pygmy twins.


----------



## 77Herford

You figured it out, TOO FAST.  Thought for sure Elevan or Red would just breeze through and not say anything.


----------



## marlowmanor

I stalk BYH. Gives me something to do! I don't have any babies, other than the human ones, around here so I have to get my fix from here!


----------



## 77Herford

They are in disguise right now as sweet little puppies.


----------



## daisychick

Are these the puppies going to the Farm 2 to take care of the goats???  They are sooooo cute!


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> One dead bird, I feel better.  Brat is on the mend and will probably come home tomorrow, REDTAIL.
> Lost our power for a few hours today, so I'm underly filthy, ewww.  No electricity equals no water pump, no water pump equals NO WATER.  I do have a portable gas generator just in case for livestock needs but I didn't use it as the goats and pigs pens are the only ones that would need it and their water troughs are large and full enough, since cows use to live in those pens.  Oh and I guess the chickens too but I fill theirs up once a day in the morning.
> 
> Hmm lets see, lambs are doing well.  Pigs are happy with all the pumpkin waste from town along with the Horses. * Haven't ate for most the day so I guess I should do that before I pass out.  *
> Ba bye.


You sound just like my DH.   More concerned to getting everything done.  But both smart enough to know you need fuel for the fire.  Hope you get water soon.  If you are like my DH, man you guys stink after hard labor.   But deserve a soothing shower.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3569_secret_agents.jpg
> They are in disguise right now as sweet little puppies.


You are too cruel.  

Good Luck with your Future LGDs.  And yes know perfectly well those sweet white balls of fluff will turn into Very Dominant Powerful Watchdogs. 

Along with your Sheperds, you got yourself a Future Team to Watch over what is yours.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Are these the puppies going to the Farm 2 to take care of the goats???  They are sooooo cute!


Nope they are staying with me.  Heck all three are in bed with me right now.  Wife is at her parents house to visit and puppies are a good sub, lol.


----------



## daisychick

What do Raven, Chief, Jack and Jill think about the new threesome????


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the puppies going to the Farm 2 to take care of the goats???  They are sooooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope they are staying with me.  Heck all three are in bed with me right now.  Wife is at her parents house to visit and puppies are a good sub, lol.
Click to expand...

You must need to stay warm then. I'm sure your wife is not as furry as the puppies!


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> What do Raven, Chief, Jack and Jill think about the new threesome????


Jack and Jill were happy after some sniffing that I had brought home some dogs with almost as much energy as them.
Raven has always liked puppies and loved being a mom and is sitting happily at the side of my bed.  Chief is acting indifferent and probably a bit jealous.  He is sulking in the other room on his dog bed but earlier I saw him lick one of the puppies on the nose so he is just being dramatic.


----------



## redtailgal

_*PUPPY BREATH!!!!!!!!!!!*_












WAIT a minute...........you had puppy breath and tried to get it past us.......


----------



## 77Herford

Oh, joy up at 12:49 am, argh.  It wasn't the puppies fault either.  I didn't really sleep with them all night in bed, that would be asking for a potential nasty wakining.  The puppies are in the nice warm barn next to the lambs.


----------



## redtailgal

geesh, do you ever sleep?


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> geesh, do you ever sleep?


I was just thinking the same thing about you.  Sometimes I sleep, more often I work short bursts, then get sleep in and then work some more selling my eggs.  All natural free range eggs, people actually pay 4$ a dozen.


----------



## jodief100

The puppies are adorable!!!!!!!  I have to admit I like the piggie picture best.  All those different colors!  

I want a puppy!


----------



## 77Herford

Fog is as thick as soup this morning.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3569_secret_agents.jpg
> They are in disguise right now as sweet little puppies.


   

Puppies!!! Where can I find one.


----------



## 77Herford

Well the three remaining High Schoolers are proving to be pretty good workers.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I love the pigs.


----------



## 77Herford

Digging up manure today and all week around the cattle barn or what we call "The evil Elevan/RedTailGal Plan".  While they do that since I'm impatient, I will be using my tractor and bucket to clean up around other areas.  I think I'll cut them loose sooner than expected and just keep them around for bottle feeding the lambs.


----------



## daisychick

I think I would let them off the hook early too, it seems the ones that have stayed have done a really good job.  It would be interesting to see who would return, if you made it optional ?????


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> I think I would let them off the hook early too, it seems the ones that have stayed have done a really good job.  It would be interesting to see who would return, if you made it optional ?????


Yes, now that my wonderful wife is back from her visit with her parents, she agree's they've done just about everything one can do without machinery.  The tractor I could do the job in one good day of work and back fill with fresh dirt.  Then let some grass grow back maybe.


----------



## 77Herford

Lots of rain so only got limited manual digging done.  I ended up getting out the tractor and just doing it.  The kids cleaned up cobwebs and cleaned my outside office, lol.  Pretty lame I know but it was pouring rain.


----------



## 77Herford

Well I told the kids this morning to just come to take care of the lambs and that would be it from here on out.  If they want to come back and learn more, they could call.

Twin doelings are growing fast as they are running around for and hour at a time then nap, then back at it.  The boys don't know what to think about them but they know to stay clear as Brownie made a point of giving them the message.  Patches is the only goat who can come near Brownies kids.  I'm allowed to pick them up but she runs off my wife, lol, which make my wife sad as she missed the birth.

The GP pups are showing some promise.  Rolly the chubby one and my favorite 101 Dalmatian character, is really warming up to the lambs giving them kisses and getting some supervised cuddle time.  Marshmallow likes them enough but he more enjoys running and playing with them right now and the smallest one of the brothers is Jake.  Jake likes to follow me around along with the rest of them.  On Jake's one on one time with the sheep he at first, like the others had to be corrected a few times about bouncing on them or trying to chew on their wool.  The oldest of the lambs is ram and when Jake got a little rough actually kicked him, lol.  Since its just a lambs there wasn't any real harm done but Jake has learned not to mess with sheep, 

Brat is back with us for a day now.  She's in the former bucks pen, which is away from the other pens.  She is doing pretty well for what happened.  

Lets see, enjoyed a lone ride in the back of my pasture on Sugar.  I wish I would of had my camera as there was a great sunset.


----------



## daisychick

Sounds like a "picture perfect" day (too bad you didn't have your camera  )  
Glad the puppies are enjoying their training sessions and also good to hear that Brat is back home.  
We have had the most colorful sunrises lately but the neighbor has a really ugly shed right in my way of taking a great photo!   :/


----------



## 77Herford

Well Farm 2 has 3 more farm dogs to protect the Goat herd.  They are Australian Sheepdog mixes and I guess doing well with the Goats.  He sent me some videos of them working and they do a great job, they can also herd if commanded to, which is better than my dogs....grumble.  We got two herds going right now.  The fifty Boer does with two Kiko bucks on one side of the house and the almost two hundred Kiko does from Purebreds to commercial and 5 Boer Bucks and 3 Kiko Bucks.

At my place I caught a bug and didn't do more than chores.  Will be taking it easy for a while.  I had my very good friend transport six laying hens and four roosters along with nearly a semi trailer load of hay down to Farm 2 today as well.  Glad I know at least one person with a semi, of course I still pay him but thats just the right thing to do.

Puppies send their puppy kisses.






Thought you should see the rest of them.


----------



## marlowmanor

Sorry you have been feeling bad . I hope you get to feeling better soon  . Nice herd there!


----------



## 77Herford

Herd of Belties for sale in Texas....descisions.


----------



## marlowmanor

get them! You need more cows. If there is no room on your farm send them to the Farm 2!


----------



## redtailgal

at this point, what a few more critters...........

sorry you feel bad


----------



## 77Herford

The owner is in Texas but we have shared some emails.

I slept nearly 24 hours with only breaks for pills and potty.  Wife is taking up the slack.  We added grain for all the goats so Brownie can get her grain need and so those whethers will fatten up, its just a plus for Patches and the Nubians now in the mix.


----------



## 77Herford

This week I WILL have some Shorthorn cows, some more Belted Galloways, simmental cows (AI bred), Piedmontese cows and 1 Bull, Gloucester and two Jutland draft horses.

Don't remember if I ever said so, I sold my ponies a while ago.  I didn't break even but the Horse market is terrible around here.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

The horse market is terrible everywhere.  I lamented of late with another "think outside the box" friend that if I could get past it being a horse, my freezer would be full for the next 10 years just based on craigslist adds alone.   I think I could deal with it if it was served to me but I don't think I could process it myself.


----------



## 77Herford

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> The horse market is terrible everywhere.  I lamented of late with another "think outside the box" friend that if I could get past it being a horse, my freezer would be full for the next 10 years just based on craigslist adds alone.   I think I could deal with it if it was served to me but I don't think I could process it myself.


Yes, my Horse friends who taugh me alot about raising and training horses have around fifty nice horses but they can't give them away.  I'm going to buy one beautiful light buckskin I've had my eye one for over a year but that won't help much at all.  Their feed bill a year is nearly 50k  and thats just Hay. The wife which I learned most from refuses to sell them for dog food and I understand but at some point you have to do what you must.


----------



## 77Herford

I'm glad a have some odd friends, because they seem to know alot of other people all over the place.  Like the one who knows some Livestock buyers or agents.  They are checking out this Galloway herd for me so I don't have to drive down of course for a price but its a discount, yay.  I've used these people before so I know they are on the up and up.  

Gave the pup's lamb time this morning.  I'm not sure Jake will be a LGD, lol.  He walked right up to the nearest one sniffed it and then turned raised his nearest back leg and pee'd on the lambs head, lol.  I cracked up at first but then scolded him and took him out.  I then had to rinse the lamb off and use a little soap.


----------



## marlowmanor

He was just letting everyone know that was HIS lamb!


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, maybe not a Jutland.  They aren't as abundunt around me.  Looking to be either Shire's or Percheron's.  I have only worked with Percherons but in past fairs I have liked Shire, Jutlands and Clydestales.


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> He was just letting everyone know that was HIS lamb!


Ha, ha,  put Jake in again this afternoon, he was much better with his brothers and they all took a nap in the sun with the lambs.  It was a big circle pile of fluff.


----------



## daisychick

IF you go to Texas to get some cows, make sure your route goes through Colorado so you can bring me my 2 lambs and my 2 piglets.       I will send home a mini donkey with you.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> IF you go to Texas to get some cows, make sure your route goes through Colorado so you can bring me my 2 lambs and my 2 piglets.       I will send home a mini donkey with you.


How about that hot lady in your Avatar, lol, just kidding.  Why would I want a mini donkey, I'm guessing the Llama plan didn't work.


----------



## redtailgal

I would give my right eye for a horse. I kills me to see them going for so cheap. But alas, due to the "family farm" mentality, I am not allowed a horse.

How come you never hit on me like you do Daisy Chick?  You dont like my avatar pic? or do you realize that I would go off on you for disrespecting your wife like that?    

 now dont go freakin out on me, I am allowed to pick on you, its the whole BYH "sister" thing, remember?


----------



## daisychick

Nope I am not going to get a llama.  So I am still trying to sell the donkey.  I'm not in a hurry so I am sure someone will give her a good home eventually.  Thanks for the compliment on the avatar.


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I would give my right eye for a horse. I kills me to see them going for so cheap. But alas, due to the "family farm" mentality, I am not allowed a horse.
> 
> How come you never hit on me like you do Daisy Chick?  You dont like my avatar pic? or do you realize that I would go off on you for disrespecting your wife like that?
> 
> now dont go freakin out on me, I am allowed to pick on you, its the whole BYH "sister" thing, remember?


I'm not hitting on Daisy Chick just some friendly banter.  My wife does it with her male friends, I think just to annoy me but she knows I'm all hers.

Your right eye, that might be worth it.  I bet someone would give me good money for an eye.  Your avatar makes me laugh and reminds me of my decease grandma


----------



## daisychick

I just took the favorite cattle breed quiz and I forgot about how much I loved the Highland heifer and steer we had about 5 years ago.   We had them both processed and it was really lean and tender meat.  Sooooo I know how you like to add interesting things to your zoo, you should check out the Highlands.


----------



## 77Herford

I am adding to my Zoo but I would be concerned about the Highland doing well with our extreme heat and humidity summer days.  

I am happy to say two very nice Shire mares will be coming today.  Bitsy or Bit is 8 years old and jet black with a white blaze and four white socks.  Mitsy or Mit for short is a dark bay 6 year old with white blaze and four white socks.  They are both right around 16 hands tall and good workers.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> I am adding to my Zoo but I would be concerned about the Highland doing well with our extreme heat and humidity summer days.
> 
> I am happy to say two very nice Shire mares will be coming today.  Bitsy or Bit is 8 years old and jet black with a white blaze and four white socks.  Mitsy or Mit for short is a dark bay 6 year old with white blaze and four white socks.  They are both right around 16 hands tall and good workers.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3569_mit_and_bitsy.jpg


Nice looking Shires!  Congratulations.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> I am adding to my Zoo but I would be concerned about the Highland doing well with our extreme heat and humidity summer days.
> 
> I am happy to say two very nice Shire mares will be coming today.  Bitsy or Bit is 8 years old and jet black with a white blaze and four white socks.  Mitsy or Mit for short is a dark bay 6 year old with white blaze and four white socks.  They are both right around 16 hands tall and good workers.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3569_mit_and_bitsy.jpg


They are gorgeous!


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, I'll have a Bunny coachmen and a Goat the Footmen.


----------



## redtailgal

My avatar reminds you of your deceased grandma. geesh.  You are strange.







So, you think you'd get good money for my right eye.......humph







Please, cant I have just one of the shires? 








I'll trade you my smiley link?


----------



## marlowmanor

> Yes, I'll have a Bunny coachmen and a Goat the Footmen.


If I knew what this meant I'd probably be  . Instead I am totally confused  !


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Yes, I'll have a Bunny coachmen and a Goat the Footmen.
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew what this meant I'd probably be  . Instead I am totally confused  !
Click to expand...

Ah whipper snappers and their history lessons.  The Bunny would be the one up front in a long suit and top hat driving the coach with the Goat in same outfit on the back rail for opening doors and lauggage.


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> My avatar reminds you of your deceased grandma. geesh.  You are strange.
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/4fvgdaq_th.gif
> 
> So, you think you'd get good money for my right eye.......humph
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/SEVeyesB04_th.gif
> 
> 
> Please, cant I have just one of the shires?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/tissue.gif
> 
> I'll trade you my smiley link?
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/4chsmu1.gif


 RED  How do you use those!!


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

>


----------



## redtailgal

77herford


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

You two were freakin siblings in a past life.


----------



## redtailgal

oops, wait, I dont smoke anymore!


----------



## 77Herford

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> You two were freakin siblings in a past life.


That would make you a past parent...


----------



## redtailgal

HE STARTED IT!!!!


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/127fs2928878.gif
> 
> 
> HE STARTED IT!!!!


BULL blankity blank, SHE STARTED IT


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

77Herford said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two were freakin siblings in a past life.
> 
> 
> 
> That would make you a past parent...
Click to expand...

Nuh uh... I'm not laying claim to either of yiz.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## 77Herford




----------



## redtailgal

Ok, I'll stop teasing you.

Here is ONE of my links..

http://www.pic4ever.com/index.htm


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## marlowmanor




----------



## redtailgal




----------



## marlowmanor




----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/pillowfight.gif


----------



## marlowmanor

I may have created a monster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by letting you in on the free smiley page. Now everyone will be plagued by your new smiley options!


----------



## daisychick

I'm going fishing on the river and going to take pics of the fall colors, while you guys have your smiley fight.   Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## elevan

Now ya'll have gone and done it...opened the smiley vault and let them loose!

You've unleashed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 onto the forum under the guise of 77


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Now ya'll have gone and done it...opened the smiley vault and let them loose!
> 
> You've unleashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onto the forum under the guise of 77


WELCOME back Elevan!!


----------



## elevan

I didn't go anywhere  :/


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> I didn't go anywhere  :/


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, enough smiley's go hijack anothers journal.  

Cleaned around the cattle barn.  Put the mother ewe's and lambs back with the main flock.
Brat is doing well with her stitches and taking it easy.  She's enjoying being pampered as I clean her incision every night and will for a few more days.  Need to find some Dairy cows milking this time of the year, not trying overly hard.

Got twenty Belted Galloways coming by tuesday.  Ten Simmental cow's coming on monday from a farm not too far away.
Wife  is controlling my Zoo expansion a bit, no Gloucester cow and probably no Piedmontse.


----------



## daisychick

I forgot to tell you that I love your new draft horses.   Soooo neat to own some and get to work them.  I saw a 5 year old Clydesdale mare for sale on our local craigslist for just $500.   Horse prices are crazy low.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> I forgot to tell you that I love your new draft horses.   Soooo neat to own some and get to work them.  I saw a 5 year old Clydesdale mare for sale on our local craigslist for just $500.   Horse prices are crazy low.


Yeah, that is pretty crazy low.  I admit I got a great deal on these.  Five years ago I would of never paid this low.


----------



## Roll farms

Love the draft horses.  Congrats.  Beautiful girls.


----------



## Royd Wood

Hey 77 can you have the camera ready for the Galloway delivery


----------



## 77Herford

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Hey 77 can you have the camera ready for the Galloway delivery


Sorry didn't take any pictures.  Helping unload animals into the right pen and taking pictures isn't practical.  I have some Dun Belted and a few Red Belted, along with a couple just Black Galloway's that came with these three loads.
They are happily eating hay right now.  I guess the farm I purchased them from was having some serious drought issues with all their ponds dry or muddy.  The farmer said the cows probably haven't seen a body of water in a couple of months, let alone green grass.

Got a cold snap today.  Making the horses all fiesty.  Got five seperate muslim families buying my wethers and will be butchering them on my place.  I already butchered one and had some...it was ok but not as good as lamb.


----------



## 77Herford

Down to 5 wethers and got some new friends or future friends and customers.  My wife and I are invited to a Muslim feast tomorrow, which we will be attending, not just for the food but my new customer said many of his family and friends would be their and be potential customers.  If I get more customers this way I think I'll bring some of the Kiko does that are bred to Boers up from Farm 2 to Farm 1.


----------



## Ms. Research

Wishing you success on your new venture.  Hope you and your wife have a nice time and meet lots of potential customers.


----------



## daisychick

I bet you will like goat cooked by the pros at the feast.  That is the only way I have ever tried goat is when some one with goat cooking experience has cooked it.  I think I would ruin it if I tried to make it taste good.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> I bet you will like goat cooked by the pros at the feast.  That is the only way I have ever tried goat is when some one with goat cooking experience has cooked it.  I think I would ruin it if I tried to make it taste good.


Thats what were hoping.  We obviously aren't pros at cooking Goat.


----------



## jodief100

I loev the Shires!  I always wanted one, or 10.  Horses are my favorites but I don't have one.  I always wanted one but even with the prices so low I can't afford to feed one and I don't have time to enjoy it.  

Here in Kentucky people can't give away horses right now.


----------



## elevan

Have fun at the feast - we want to hear all about it!


----------



## 77Herford

Well I used my Shire team for the first time today moving trees cut down.  I'm doing some thinning of one part of  a forest patch but I'm keeping some patches of wind breakers.  Bit and Mit are great workers though I still have a few kinks to work out.  They each got a bucket of Oats after working so hard.  We will be at it till a heavy snow comes.  My hermit friend P as we'll call him is helping out as well.  He brought a nice semi-portable log splitter, which makes loading the wagon ALOT easier.  
Some of you maybe wondering why on earth am I using horses, when I have a perfectly good tractor at home.  Well first its steep and rocky in some areas and not wide enough for a tractor with sufficent strength.  Second I feel like younger generations as a whole are loosing touch with our past and I want to expierence what it was my grandpa and great grandpa worked on the farm.  Thirdly if the world ever does go to pot, I maybe a hot commodity.


----------



## 77Herford

OMG that was sooo gooood.  Didn't know Goat could taste so sweet and succulent.    The juices, flatbread, rice, wide range of fruits and vegetables.  Some dishes were spicy other a more mild sweetness.  I'm so full.


----------



## marlowmanor

Glad you enjoyed your meal.


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/91.gif
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your meal.


It was wonderful, slow cooked for hours and then seered to get a great outer layer of goodness.  I don't know all the spices used but I didn't care it was just fantastic.  My wife begged for recipes, lol.  They had this super Fruit drink homemade with Pomergranite, Lime, Lemon, Apple and others I can't remember.
Poor RedTail I'm sure you would of LOVED the super food,


----------



## 77Herford

I forgot to mention, I had some good success with Cassie today.  I was able to give her a full brush down.  She twitched her muscles several times but I continued to talk to her and feed her sweet feed and she did fine.  It is really a large improvement for her.  Maybe I can try and trim her hooves without sedating her.  I did attempt to untangle her mane but she wasn't having that after the brushing.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well I used my Shire team for the first time today moving trees cut down.  I'm doing some thinning of one part of  a forest patch but I'm keeping some patches of wind breakers.  Bit and Mit are great workers though I still have a few kinks to work out.  They each got a bucket of Oats after working so hard.  We will be at it till a heavy snow comes.  My hermit friend P as we'll call him is helping out as well.  He brought a nice semi-portable log splitter, which makes loading the wagon ALOT easier.
> Some of you maybe wondering why on earth am I using horses, when I have a perfectly good tractor at home.  Well first its steep and rocky in some areas and not wide enough for a tractor with sufficent strength.  Second I feel like younger generations as a whole are loosing touch with our past and I want to expierence what it was my grandpa and great grandpa worked on the farm.  Thirdly if the world ever does go to pot, I maybe a hot commodity.


Good for you for learning it the old fashioned way.  And you had fun with it with your New Team.  I know it was hard work, but admit it, you did have fun working your team.


----------



## 77Herford

Holy buckets its cold out this morning.  Yes, I'm texting while driving...horses, lol.  I and P are bundled up and riding on the wagon while Mit and Bit take us out to the work site.  Lots of frozen dew on the grass.  The Goats were enjoying crunching the grass, well I should say the twins were as they jumped around hearing the crunch from the sibling jumping and then the other one doing it.  
They are sleeping now but did enjoy several minutes of crunching grass, while I geared up my team.


----------



## 77Herford

Thanks the God's for cell phones.  Wife went out for a brisk morning ride and discovered TWO Jersey calves.  They come from my wifes surprise purchase but its a blessing actually because I was looking for some milkers this time of the year.  Now I'm going back to the barn.


----------



## 77Herford

Snow White and Mrs. Potts are the proud mothers.  The reason I hadn't noticed them getting large udders is they are out a ways from the house and were already fat.  They had been with a bull but the previous owner didn't think they were pregnant.  Will be movin all the Jerseys to there newly built pen for ease of milking.  

Yes, the calves are sweet but a little chilly.


----------



## daisychick

The cold weather always brings out the new calves.  Glad you got your wish of new milkers.    

 Too bad I'm not a teenager in you area, or I would get into trouble just so I could do "work time" at your place and take care of all the animals.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> Snow White and Mrs. Potts are the proud mothers.  The reason I hadn't noticed them getting large udders is they are out a ways from the house and were already fat.  They had been with a bull but the previous owner didn't think they were pregnant.  Will be movin all the Jerseys to there newly built pen for ease of milking.
> 
> Yes, the calves are sweet but a little chilly.









 on the new calves! Who named the Jerseys? Someone has a Disney theme going on.


----------



## jodief100

Nice to get suprise babies.  Are they heifer's or future steers?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

A friend sent me this video and um, well I thought of you.  

https://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=2314401933438


----------



## 77Herford

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> A friend sent me this video and um, well I thought of you.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=2314401933438


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White and Mrs. Potts are the proud mothers.  The reason I hadn't noticed them getting large udders is they are out a ways from the house and were already fat.  They had been with a bull but the previous owner didn't think they were pregnant.  Will be movin all the Jerseys to there newly built pen for ease of milking.
> 
> Yes, the calves are sweet but a little chilly.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/congratualtions.gif on the new calves! Who named the Jerseys? Someone has a Disney theme going on.
Click to expand...

Yes in an older post I admited my wife and I were Diseny fans and named some of our Jerseys after characters.  It wasn't too hard to get the mothers into the new pen once we put their calves in the wagon but we have yet to move the rest of them.  I had to milk both Potts and Snow White as they just have so much milk, they could have quads and still have extra.
I'm very happy to say both calves are heifers and will most likely stay.




Mrs. Potts calf




Snow White's calf


----------



## marlowmanor

They are gorgeous calves.  Now do you plan to continue the Disney theme with the calves you keep?


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous calves.  Now do you plan to continue the Disney theme with the calves you keep?


Probably, lol, my wife is already bouncing names off me.


----------



## redtailgal

The calves are gorgemous! (doncha love my made up words?)

and I LOVE LOVE LOVE that video!  I will be buying a remote control vehicle now.

bwhahahahaha


----------



## daisychick

Awwwwwwwwwe   Those are the cutest babies ever.   And look at that we didn't even have to whine about pictures and he posted them.  :bun


----------



## that's*satyrical

Awww, so pretty!! I vote for Nala from Lion King


----------



## marlowmanor

If you do the Lion King females, you also have Kiara (Lion King 2, Simba and Nala's daughter) and Sarabi (Simba's mom).


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

redtailgal said:
			
		

> The calves are gorgemous! (doncha love my made up words?)
> 
> and I LOVE LOVE LOVE that video!  I will be buying a remote control vehicle now.
> 
> bwhahahahaha


We need a video of not just the cows when you do, but your FIL's face watching you round up the cows with a remote.


----------



## elevan

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The calves are gorgemous! (doncha love my made up words?)
> 
> and I LOVE LOVE LOVE that video!  I will be buying a remote control vehicle now.
> 
> bwhahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> We need a video of not just the cows when you do, but your FIL's face watching you round up the cows with a remote.
Click to expand...


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Awwwwwwwwwe   Those are the cutest babies ever.   And look at that we didn't even have to whine about pictures and he posted them.  :bun


Yes, the nagging of some PEOPLE made me want to post instead of hearing the standard .
Got more trees cut down and split.  Mit and Bit are doing a good job.  I can't get over how strong they are.  Chickens are starting to cut back on laying as the cold weather seeps in.
I'm close to getting several potential customers.  
Wife is nagging me about remodeling the kitchen and house in general, ugh.


----------



## 5Jerseygirls

Congratulations on 2 beautiful Jersey heifers. Do you have a Jersey Bull or are they a cross? To bad you didn't submit these for the calender. Too cute!


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations on your "Cow" surprises.  Glad to hear they are doing well.


----------



## jodief100

Cute babies!  Congrats on the heifers.  

I want to see more of the Shires.  I  Shires.


----------



## 77Herford

Well last night wasn't one of my finest hours.  My wife and I went out on a date and low and behold who do we run in to but Charlene's dad and his wife.  I quickly found out that Charlene's dad has no control over himself as he pulled away from his wife and approached me while yelling.  I wasn't sure if he was going to deck me in a public place with tons of witnesses or just yell at me or both.    Well my wonderful wife didn't give him much choice as she decked him once he was in range.  "I do love her but she can be a pistol".
Then he did a BIG no, no in my book and pushed her hard and she went right over a table landing on a person in a chair watching the show.  I didn't even wait to see if she was ok I just layed into him as my temper had just shot off the scales.  
Since we were at a local bar/eatery, they let the fight go about a minute longer than any other place.  I can say I got some good right hooks in but lets face it, Charlene's dad is ripped and was making short work of my face and body.  They soon seperated us as my wife was just trying to fight again, lol.  We went back home and my wife drove as I had a pretty puffy face and swollen fists.  The wife took care of me and I'm less swollen this morning.  Got a black and blue face with a swollen partially shut eye and will be eating soup for a few days.  My neighbor a retired doctor came over and checked me out and didn't feel any broken bones.

Oh and the wife wasn't hurt, no scratches at all.


----------



## Roll farms

To save me from going through 60 pages prev. posts and missing it again, who, praytell, is Charlene and why would her dad want to fight you?

Glad you and DW came out on top.


----------



## that's*satyrical

LOL!!!   Hope you are feeling better soon....


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> To save me from going through 60 pages prev. posts and missing it again, who, praytell, is Charlene and why would her dad want to fight you?
> 
> Glad you and DW came out on top.


Let me see if I can get this right, I'm sure 77 will correct me if I am wrong. I believe Charlene was one of the high schoolers that had to do "community service" on the farm after feeding the ditch grass to the baby cria and it's momma which resulted in the baby crias death. Charlene also brought her dog in her car one day to work. The dog escaped and bit the goats and chased other animals too. The guard dogs were let loose on it and Charlene was told to leave and not come back. She was also informed that she was lucky he didn't shoot the dog.

Correct me if I'm wrong 77.

I hope you get to feeling better soon.  You've definately got a wife with spunk.  I bet even my DH would get into a fight if some man pushed me around. Every one knows men are not supposed to hit women.


----------



## redtailgal

I like your wife!


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To save me from going through 60 pages prev. posts and missing it again, who, praytell, is Charlene and why would her dad want to fight you?
> 
> Glad you and DW came out on top.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can get this right, I'm sure 77 will correct me if I am wrong. I believe Charlene was one of the high schoolers that had to do "community service" on the farm after feeding the ditch grass to the baby cria and it's momma which resulted in the baby crias death. Charlene also brought her dog in her car one day to work. The dog escaped and bit the goats and chased other animals too. The guard dogs were let loose on it and Charlene was told to leave and not come back. She was also informed that she was lucky he didn't shoot the dog.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong 77.
> 
> I hope you get to feeling better soon.  You've definately got a wife with spunk.  I bet even my DH would get into a fight if some man pushed me around. Every one knows men are not supposed to hit women.
Click to expand...

Well you got that mostly right.  I sicked the dogs on Charlenes dad when he came the first time to yell at me but not her dog.  I got the dog myself.


----------



## elevan

Hopefully he doesn't try to bring charges since your wife threw the first punch  

It's a shame all the turns that this story has taken because of a handful of teenagers thoughtlessness. 

Hope your face feels better soon.


----------



## Roll farms

Thank you very much for the explanation.  NOW I get it....

Charlene's a dipstick, and her pa is a big jerk.


----------



## daisychick

Wow, sorry your date night turned into fight night.  :/  Hope your face isn't too bad.


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for the explanation.  NOW I get it....
> 
> Charlene's a dipstick, and her pa is a big jerk.



That about sums it up.  I would add a big fisted jerk.  If my face hadn't swelled I think you could of seen knuckle prints.

Oh, and for the police Elevan we don't do that much around here unless things get really out of hand, plus I still have to slash his tires on my wifes orders.


----------



## 77Herford

Well we decided not to slash tires but did put a fresh under the driver seat.    Give it a few days to a week and man will the smell be bad, lol. Don't worry Charlene got one too for her car.

The calves are doing wonderful.  My wife is happily doing the morning milking, while I do the evening milkings.  The calves are inqusitve about all the milking equipment.  I think the lighter one might have some RedTailGal in her.  She is quite the mischevious calf.  She get jealous and frequently tries to remove the nearest milk sucker.  Then when I or my wife try to put it back on she headbutts us softly but forcefully enough to push us into mom.  Then mom will shuffle and complain about the comotion and I'll turn back to yell at the calf and she'll have a cocked head with her ears forward all cute with the look of "I'm an angel".  Yeah, right.

I let Marshmellow and Rolly have half the day with the lambs today.  They are doing so well I'm letting them spend the rest of the day with them as I put in Jake.
The three remaining high schoolers are doing a good job with the lambs as they come every morning and evening.  Sometimes one of them even cleaning up the lambs stall.
The football kid and the quiet one asked if they could learn more about farming, which I agreed.  I am still figuring out scheduling.


----------



## redtailgal

Redtailgal =


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Redtailgal =


NOT


----------



## 77Herford

Seriously why must wives redecorate a perfectly good kitchen?


----------



## redtailgal

because sometimes a perfectly good kitchen needs redecorating.

She puts up with you. She deserves a new kitchen.

Run along.

Get busy.

go on now.


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> because sometimes a perfectly good kitchen needs redecorating.
> 
> She puts up with you. She deserves a new kitchen.
> 
> Run along.
> 
> Get busy.
> 
> go on now.


Hey, I'm a gem of a husband.  I make her laugh, give her random surprise gifts, whisper sweet nothings into her ears and put up with her crap, lol.


----------



## 77Herford

She's crazy






Aren't I the man suppose to be in charge....


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/2mo5pow.gif
> 
> She's crazy
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/119.gif
> 
> Aren't I the man suppose to be in charge.... http://www.pic4ever.com/images/devil.gif


I must be the Odd person because I don't see why anyone would want to refurbish a perfectly good kitchen when that money could go to other things...like more animals.   

And regarding a man being in charge...   You must be thinking of the older days    Cavemen days are gone.  Now it's 50/50 baby!  

So if she wants a new kitchen, what do you want?


----------



## elevan

Depends on the person utilizing said kitchen on whether it's truly "perfectly good" or not.


----------



## 77Herford

I was waiting for you ladies to get riled up, very disappointing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well she does a large majority of the cooking and it is canning time.  If it were up to her I think she'd want a new house, lol.  Not that much counter space, which really gets on her last nerve,


----------



## elevan

I just saw someone mention that they have a canning kitchen in their barn.  Maybe you should build her a canning kitchen


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> I just saw someone mention that they have a canning kitchen in their barn.  Maybe you should build her a canning kitchen


If she's getting a kitchen, then I'm getting a man cave.  I want my own soda fountain and a ice cream bar.  That would be awesome.


----------



## elevan

Better give her a nice big walk in pantry along with a butler's pantry too then.  That will leave more room in the kitchen for lots of counter space


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw someone mention that they have a canning kitchen in their barn.  Maybe you should build her a canning kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> If she's getting a kitchen, then I'm getting a man cave.  I want my own soda fountain and a ice cream bar.  That would be awesome.
Click to expand...

Soda Fountain?  In a Man Cave?  OK whatever you say.  I was always under the impression that a beer keg was mandatory as the chosen beverage for a Man Cave.  Must be different in Iowa.  But that's cool.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Lack of counter space does not equal a perfectly good kitchen.   

  We are collecting bits of restaurant equipment and someday I WILL have a commercial kitchen.  And then the world will tremble and I will be goddess of the universe with my mad kitchen skillz. Or something. It's all in the garage right now waiting for the next house.  Which in this market is another someday. 


Crappy kitchen = unhappy cook = less amazing food.    


Put the stove in an island if you can.  In my experience people use islands for the piling of crud. If there is a stove there... not so much chance of piling crud.  Then there is a longer stretch of counter to be utilized along the wall and your cooking space (the stove) is better lit because it isn't under a cabinet but out in the light.  

Also if you have to put the stove along the wall w/ cabinets above try to arrange it that the food that goes in those cabinets is stuff that gets used fast like breakfast cereal or cookies or something or it's where you keep the waffle maker. Long term storage of stuff like spices or mixes or canned goods shouldn't go above the stove because of all the temperature and humidity changes.   

Just .02 if you are redoing the kitchen anyway.


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw someone mention that they have a canning kitchen in their barn.  Maybe you should build her a canning kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> If she's getting a kitchen, then I'm getting a man cave.  I want my own soda fountain and a ice cream bar.  That would be awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soda Fountain?  In a Man Cave?  OK whatever you say.  I was always under the impression that a beer keg was mandatory as the chosen beverage for a Man Cave.  Must be different in Iowa.  But that's cool.
Click to expand...

The reason for the Soda Fountain is because I don't drink.  I suppose I could set a mini keg up for friends or the wife.
The wife made a ....convincing argument for a remodeled kitchen last night.  Now its going to be all about style and function.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she's getting a kitchen, then I'm getting a man cave.  I want my own soda fountain and a ice cream bar.  That would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Soda Fountain?  In a Man Cave?  OK whatever you say.  I was always under the impression that a beer keg was mandatory as the chosen beverage for a Man Cave.  Must be different in Iowa.  But that's cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason for the Soda Fountain is because I don't drink.  I suppose I could set a mini keg up for friends or the wife.
> The wife made a ....convincing argument for a remodeled kitchen last night.  Now its going to be all about style and function.
Click to expand...

Don't drink either.  Come from a family of Irish/German lushes and they think I'm the Odd one because I DON'T drink.  Go figure.  Oh well, good to offer friends or the wife a nice brew though.   

Wish you and your wife luck on your new remodeled kitchen.


----------



## 77Herford

Great day for outside work.  Helped my friend P move closer to me.  I traded some of my woodland property for his land and will help him clear some of the land for the huge garden he likes to have and some patches for meadows for his dairy goats and pigs.  Theres a big Rasberry patch in his new spot which he knew and a deep ravine he wants to either dam up or fill in.  He, I and several others will build him a small cabin home before the first snowfall.


----------



## TTs Chicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> Great day for outside work.  Helped my friend P move closer to me.  I traded some of my woodland property for his land and will help him clear some of the land for the huge garden he likes to have and some patches for meadows for his dairy goats and pigs.  Theres a big Rasberry patch in his new spot which he knew and a deep ravine he wants to either dam up or fill in.  He, I and several others will build him a small cabin home before the first snowfall.


  Very Cool!


----------



## 77Herford

I think Old Major my hog has Pneumonia.  I will be keeping a close eye on the other pigs and animals the next few days.  Gave Old Major some anti-botics, which he wasn't pleased about.  

I didn't want to say anything until I knew she was safe and healthy but Raven had a litter of puppies month ago and it looks like she's fine and her puppies are in good shape.  My wife delivered them as I dried them off.  I wanted one more litter out of Raven because I love her and her son so and they are smart, kind and listen. Sorry no puppies for sale, I prearrange sales with established clients.  You may find one of them with a badge one day, who knows.  I will be keeping one.

Mit and Bit and I are really starting to work well together.  We should have enough wood for P to buy and use on his new place soon.  I'll use some of the lumber to fix some walls on the Goats mini barn, also build some A-frames for an enlarge Pig pasture for spring.


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations and glad to hear Raven and her pups are doing well.  Also glad to hear some will be considered for the badge.  Very honorable profession IMHO for such an intelligent breed.  Takes a special type to do that work and to the breeders who pull it off, my hats off to you.  

What a kind gesture you and others are doing for your friend P.  I thank you for posting.   Hearing kindness as this helps combat what ugliness of those who take.  

Example:  Just a couple of days ago, news in Philadelphia has a case where a few were keeping disabled people enslaved in a dark, damp basement to collect their Social Security checks.   While Ohio was running around shooting exotic animals because of someone's selfishness, someone alerted Animal Control because of barking coming from a basement, and found people tied to the wall.  

Hats off to you and your friends.  You KNOW the meaning of kindness.


----------



## 77Herford

Thanks Ms. Research.  I enjoy helping good people out.  Yes, there is alot of ugly and evil things in this world and personally I think they should show more of our good side than bad in the news.
Old Major is still rather sick but so far no one else is showing signs.
Now that I can talk about them, all the puppies are playing with their big brothers Jake, Marshmellow and Rolly.  Raven has never had large litters but they are sweet litters.  I will be keeping a little lady.  Turned on my Tractor today and suddenly I hear a terrible screach and along with some hair and a billow of black smoke came a squirrel partially burnt.  It bolted across the lawn and was later found by Chief.  As a rule I don't let the dogs eat wildlife as some are poisoned.  So I trashed the animal and gave Chief a treat.


----------



## 77Herford

OMG niece on a rampage.  Another reason I won't have children trying to change a diaper while baby wiggles and gets green gooy poo all over and then heading for a bath.  Then after bath acts like an angel and suckering us back in as she snuggles on my shoulder.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Thanks Ms. Research.  I enjoy helping good people out.  Yes, there is alot of ugly and evil things in this world and personally I think they should show more of our good side than bad in the news.
> Old Major is still rather sick but so far no one else is showing signs.
> Now that I can talk about them, all the puppies are playing with their big brothers Jake, Marshmellow and Rolly.  Raven has never had large litters but they are sweet litters.  I will be keeping a little lady.  Turned on my Tractor today and suddenly I hear a terrible screach and along with some hair and a billow of black smoke came a squirrel partially burnt.  It bolted across the lawn and was later found by Chief.  As a rule I don't let the dogs eat wildlife as some are poisoned.  So I trashed the animal and gave Chief a treat.


Hope Old Major starts showing signs of recovery.  Excellent to hear no signs from anyone else. 

Look forward to hear what you name your Little Lady.  

Hope your Tractor is OK.  Glad to hear Chief finished the job and rewarded with a treat.  I don't allow my dogs to eat wildlife for just the same reason.   BTW, our yard is now "Jenny free", thanks to Jake.


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ms. Research.  I enjoy helping good people out.  Yes, there is alot of ugly and evil things in this world and personally I think they should show more of our good side than bad in the news.
> Old Major is still rather sick but so far no one else is showing signs.
> Now that I can talk about them, all the puppies are playing with their big brothers Jake, Marshmellow and Rolly.  Raven has never had large litters but they are sweet litters.  I will be keeping a little lady.  Turned on my Tractor today and suddenly I hear a terrible screach and along with some hair and a billow of black smoke came a squirrel partially burnt.  It bolted across the lawn and was later found by Chief.  As a rule I don't let the dogs eat wildlife as some are poisoned.  So I trashed the animal and gave Chief a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Old Major starts showing signs of recovery.  Excellent to hear no signs from anyone else.
> 
> Look forward to hear what you name your Little Lady.
> 
> Hope your Tractor is OK.  Glad to hear Chief finished the job and rewarded with a treat.  I don't allow my dogs to eat wildlife for just the same reason.   BTW, our yard is now "Jenny free", thanks to Jake.
Click to expand...

Isn't Jake a great name for a male dog.  Of course the name must fit the personality but Jake is a good solid name.
For my little female GS I'm actually considering going a bit off the reservation on names and am thinking "Lady" would be good.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ms. Research.  I enjoy helping good people out.  Yes, there is alot of ugly and evil things in this world and personally I think they should show more of our good side than bad in the news.
> Old Major is still rather sick but so far no one else is showing signs.
> Now that I can talk about them, all the puppies are playing with their big brothers Jake, Marshmellow and Rolly.  Raven has never had large litters but they are sweet litters.  I will be keeping a little lady.  Turned on my Tractor today and suddenly I hear a terrible screach and along with some hair and a billow of black smoke came a squirrel partially burnt.  It bolted across the lawn and was later found by Chief.  As a rule I don't let the dogs eat wildlife as some are poisoned.  So I trashed the animal and gave Chief a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Old Major starts showing signs of recovery.  Excellent to hear no signs from anyone else.
> 
> Look forward to hear what you name your Little Lady.
> 
> Hope your Tractor is OK.  Glad to hear Chief finished the job and rewarded with a treat.  I don't allow my dogs to eat wildlife for just the same reason.   BTW, our yard is now "Jenny free", thanks to Jake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't Jake a great name for a male dog.  Of course the name must fit the personality but Jake is a good solid name.
> For my little female GS I'm actually considering going a bit off the reservation on names and am thinking "Lady" would be good.
Click to expand...

A Lady with some Bite!  Best kind IMHO.  Wishing you luck with your growing pack!  I'm envious!


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> OMG niece on a rampage.  Another reason I won't have children trying to change a diaper while baby wiggles and gets green gooy poo all over and then heading for a bath.  Then after bath acts like an angel and suckering us back in as she snuggles on my shoulder.


 Been there done that with my own kids.

Glad to hear about your puppies too.


----------



## 77Herford

Calves are getting more well behaved.  Red isn't so bad anymore but you can tell the wheels are turning.  Moolan or Mulan is the little brownish heifer calf.  Mulan is very well behaved and doesn't try and push our buttons.

Took Old Major to the vet its not just pnumonia looks like he had late stage liver cancer so I euthed him this morning.  
Got to look for a new boar now.

Puppies are an easy cheer up as they mob you when you enter the house.  Putting the Great Pyrenees and the GS pups together is hilarious as Raven corrects any over play.  Chief likes to have his brothers and sisters climb on him as he mouthes their heads, lol.  The Rat Terriers also enjoy these huge play sessions.

Work on the Cabin has begun, P's friends are digging the foundation and a root cellar.  Moving sheep to new pasture along with my premium Hereford herd.  

Let Brat back into her old pen and was welcomed back.  She is getting use to the kids.
New Chicken building is done.


----------



## marlowmanor

Sorry about Old Major   Hoping you can find another boar. Enjoy that puppy therapy!


----------



## Ms. Research

Sorry for your loss of your No. #1 Boar, Old Major.  Lost my Ice (Kuvacz) to liver cancer.  Just nothing to do for them at that stage but ending the inevitable misery with the kindness of euth.   Hope you find the next Old Major soon. 

Glad to hear Raven is keeping all the puppies in line.  Sounds like your pack are doing well together.


----------



## redtailgal

ug. My little vixen has a failing liver. not fun.

Sorry about your Major.


----------



## daisychick

Sorry to hear about Major


----------



## 77Herford

Only worked Mit and Bit half the day today.  Over the last week we've collected more than enough wood for my friend P.  He is choosing to build an old school log cabin with wood oven.  He and I already know how to cook from one and from a camp fire because as teenagers we went to a Cowboy camp or sorts and learned how to cook old fashion.  
P retained alot of those skills and has seriously implimented them into his life.
As for the rest of the day it sucked.


----------



## 77Herford

Took Bitsy out for a ride.  My lord I feel like a knight going off to battle on top of Bitsy.  Riding such a powerful horse is pretty cool I must admit.  She's actually a pretty smooth ride as well, which I found surprising.  I think she enjoyed the ride more than me.  
On the ride I saw at least 8 Ground Hogs and a couple packs of Coyotes.  
I like Ground Hogs but they aren't good for Cows and Horses when they fall into said hole and brake a leg.  So I took Bit back and hooked up her and Mit to the wagon.  I put a Natural gas tank with attached hose and shovel and went back out.  (I can just see all of you ladies shaking your heads).  I spent a couple hours finding holes and filling them except the hole up the hill.  I then pumped gas into the hole for several minutes and plugged it up.  Then with a long fuse I brought I set off the gas....WOW it was a bigger boom than I expected.
The horses jumped, I jumped but I had them a ways off and most the explosion was underground.  But seeing fire shoot from holes in the ground was cool.

I then took the tractor up with a small four row plow and dug that area up.  I saw a couple survivors some with cinche marks.  I bet some Coyotes get them tonight.  I then raked it and planted some pasture mix.  I'll get some growth before frost, which will cut back on spring weeds.  I will plant some more in spring.
I have a ten acre patch near a large forest section that I'm slowly making prairie.  I couldn't burn it this year do to the heavy spring and early summer rains and then the early fall drought.

My, cough, lovely wife has catalogs everywhere.  She is on me again about a Greenhouse that she has been poking me about for awhile now.  We have an old neglected one on the property but I'm not sure its worth salvaging.  She is fast and has already had a contractor come out and make measurements.  

She's on a bloody mission.  Something has made her snap and decide the place needs an upgrade.  She thinks some of my barns and new milking parlor are better kept up than the house.  
I told her she was crazy....that didn't go over well, it led to a heated discussion/her yelling at me with colorful words all of which I bet RedTailGal would know.  My wife of course used my recent purchases against me as part of her argument too which I reminded her she approved, after that I think her face turned a purplish red and I left the room with her right in toe.


----------



## daisychick

Sounds like a fun day.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

77Herford said:
			
		

> Then with a long fuse I brought I set off the gas....WOW it was a bigger boom than I expected.
> The horses jumped, I jumped but I had them a ways off and most the explosion was underground.  But seeing fire shoot from holes in the ground was cool.


Wow - a real life Caddyshack! Did the ground hog come up and dance at the end.

77 - you are a nut.


----------



## 77Herford

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then with a long fuse I brought I set off the gas....WOW it was a bigger boom than I expected.
> The horses jumped, I jumped but I had them a ways off and most the explosion was underground.  But seeing fire shoot from holes in the ground was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - a real life Caddyshack! Did the ground hog come up and dance at the end.
> 
> 77 - you are a nut.
Click to expand...

I love that movie and the Ground Hog.  I still crack up every time that critter pops up dancing.


----------



## redtailgal

77Herford said:
			
		

> Took Bitsy out for a ride.  My lord I feel like a knight going off to battle on top of Bitsy.  Riding such a powerful horse is pretty cool I must admit.  She's actually a pretty smooth ride as well, which I found surprising.



You are such a nerd. Yup, I am flaming you!  

It's not fair!  I want a ding dang horse of my own, and you are just rubbing it in.    



twerp. 

 OK, its out of my system.

I am glad you had a nice day and enjoyed your ride. Lol, my daschund went in a hole after a ground hog once........she weighed only 6 pounds, and for almost 2 hours I waited and worried.  You way sounds easier on my nerves.

As far as the horses, I have settled for a lease.  His name  is Peyton.  He is a real hearthrob, but he needs some training (ok, alot of training).  We are working on it. Anyway, here is the pic, eat your heart out. (just be jealous, ok?)


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Bitsy out for a ride.  My lord I feel like a knight going off to battle on top of Bitsy.  Riding such a powerful horse is pretty cool I must admit.  She's actually a pretty smooth ride as well, which I found surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a nerd. Yup, I am flaming you!
> 
> It's not fair!  I want a ding dang horse of my own, and you are just rubbing it in.
> 
> 
> 
> twerp.
> 
> OK, its out of my system.
> 
> I am glad you had a nice day and enjoyed your ride. Lol, my daschund went in a hole after a ground hog once........she weighed only 6 pounds, and for almost 2 hours I waited and worried.  You way sounds easier on my nerves.
> 
> As far as the horses, I have settled for a lease.  His name  is Peyton.  He is a real hearthrob, but he needs some training (ok, alot of training).  We are working on it. Anyway, here is the pic, eat your heart out. (just be jealous, ok?)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2952_patton2.jpg
Click to expand...

He is purdy.  I am jealous.  What breed or breeds is he and is he intact.


----------



## elevan

RTG - That horse is gorgeous! (and I don't even like horses much)


----------



## redtailgal

He is a morgan/percheron cross, and he is gelded.  He was a rescue and had some issues, and needed to be gelded. he is a big bull-headed baby now.  I have been working on getting him to neck rein, until I got sick anyway.

He is a good boy and if there is ever an option to buy him, he will be mine and FIL will have to adjust.


----------



## 77Herford

Snoring puppies crack me up.  I can't sleep....grrr and no, I'm not on the sofa.  My wife and I made up, wink wink...lol.
Watching GS pups sleep with mama and Chief is up with me watching me type.  The house remodeling will commence in a couple of weeks assuming she doesn't change her mind.
Still trying to find a good Wood Burning Cooking stove for my friend as his current one is just too small.  It has one burner so if he wants to make biscuits or rolls with he's meal he has to make a seperate fire outside and use the dutch oven.  His new place will have a fire place so if needed he could use that but he's helped me out so much with no pay that I think one really nice gift is in order.

Could be getting him a Glenwood E


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

We found the one our friend has on Craigslist for $400. It had needed to be sanded and reblacked but after that it looked amazing.


----------



## 77Herford

Feels like the day has just been dragging by today.  

Found one of my ewe's with bite injuries on her back legs so I'm guessing those Coyotes are getting brave again.  There must of been three packs in the area but I cut the one by half so a new group took over.  I have a neighbor that I talk to and he has lost several chickens and two four month old calves.  He thinks one of the packs have a Alaskan Malamute in their blood as some years back a Malamute bitch from a puppy mill got loose and bred with a Coyote, hence making the mix.  From the story the Malamute bitch stayed in the pack for a few years as the only female before being shot so I would imagine thats why many of the Coyotes seem larger than usual.
Might have to get me a rifle and go Coyote hunting.  So Pack 3 as we are calling them has the mixed gene and are much larger almost wolf like compared to the normal Coyotes.  The area farmers think that the packs size is around 7 males and a 1 female.  Not all of the pack are huge just a few, one being the Alpha.  The female appears to be all Coyote
Pack 2 is south of me but does venture up to some of my pastures.  They are all normal Coyote and around 5 members but unknown how many male and females.
Pack 1 is the pack I have dealt with the most as they took a couple of my wethers, which prompted me to get my Llama's.  After killing two male Coyotes of Pack 1 the pack seems to of splintered, which makes me think Clove killed the Alpha.
I learned all of this after stopping at the local dinner were many of the old timers and future farmers go for coffee and Soda.  I met a few new people, that I had heard of but never met and some distant neighbors.  Found that the Old Timers keep track of just about everything on their properties if they can travel.  I mentioned my new Coyote problem and the discussion began of which pack and how many.
The Oldies agree that Coy-Dogs are the worst as they have no fear and smart.  Right now the Coy-Dog pack or Pack 3 is well northeast of my land and I now know they lost their spring litter of pups to a farmer finding them.
No, he didn't kill them but put them in the shelter and they all got fixed and rehomed.


----------



## 77Herford

Down to three wethers left.  Already have them sold though.  Just waiting for the families to have their special meals or what not.  Noticed a few more ewes with new lambs when I was checking the herd earlier as I marked each lamb for boy or girl.  Got three more females, which is great.  They are part of the Dorper crosses with black little faces.


----------



## Ms. Research

Going after groundhogs with explosives?   I too thought of Caddyshack.   It reminded me not of the gopher, but Bill Murray's part as the Groundskeeper.  Did you form the explosives into animal characters too?  LOL!    But seriously, glad to hear you got rid of them, though they are cute (have one living in my neighbor's yard) there habit of burrowing can definitely hurt your livestock.  

No coyotes in New Jersey so no clue what to do.  Feel bad for the coyote, but you got to protect your herd.  Wishing you luck in that area.  

Also wishing you luck on finding that wood stove for your friend.  Nice gift.  

Glad to hear livestock is doing well.  And very envious of your ride on your Black Steed.  Glad both of you enjoyed it.


----------



## 77Herford

Since I'm notorious for doing things on the fly, I went out and bought a nice Springfield MA 1 with scope.  I'll take my friend P out with me maybe tomorrow maybe next week.  P uses blackpowder which is pretty cool to me but I'm not a very good shot with those.


----------



## Roll farms

My dh works at a golf course (mechanic / groundskeeper / etc) and that Bill Murray character in Caddyshack is his idol.

F'real.


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> My dh works at a golf course (mechanic / groundskeeper / etc) and that Bill Murray character in Caddyshack is his idol.
> 
> F'real.


Have to admit, along with Rodney, Bill Murray as the lovable groundskeeper made that movie.  One of my favs.  My Stepfather was a huge golfer and we always loved to sit and watch that movie.  John was just like Rodney Dangerfield's character.  Really miss him.  Henry always referred  to that movie as PopPop John's movie.   

Just an ole time great movie to just laugh.  Good for the soul.


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dh works at a golf course (mechanic / groundskeeper / etc) and that Bill Murray character in Caddyshack is his idol.
> 
> F'real.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to admit, along with Rodney, Bill Murray as the lovable groundskeeper made that movie.  One of my favs.  My Stepfather was a huge golfer and we always loved to sit and watch that movie.  John was just like Rodney Dangerfield's character.  Really miss him.  Henry always referred  to that movie as PopPop John's movie.
> 
> Just an ole time great movie to just laugh.  Good for the soul.
Click to expand...

Yes, that along with Planes, Trains, and Automobiles.  Great Outdoors


----------



## 77Herford

http://www.woodstoves.net/cookstoves/flameview.htm

Thanks for the site Daisychick.  We will be getting a used Flame View for my friend P.  The black one on the site.  It will take a couple of weeks to arrive.  Good thing I pushed P for a wide door, lol.  The Cabin itself is almost done, the surprise is all but out of the bag as I had him make certain parts of the cabin wider.  Had to say you NEVER KNOW when you might get improvements.  He is actually having plumbing in this house.  Still walking into his old run down house witha Kentucky Rifle over the fire is an impressive site.  Entering his old house is like stepping back to the 1860's.  Now he is going up to the 1900's, lol.
He'll have a small barn with two milk goats, a flock of chickens and two sows.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> Since I'm notorious for doing things on the fly, I went out and bought a nice Springfield MA 1 with scope.  I'll take my friend P out with me maybe tomorrow maybe next week.  P uses blackpowder which is pretty cool to me but I'm not a very good shot with those.


The Springfield M1 A is a very nice rifle.  Good and heavy, nice solid build and great accuracy.   I can get a  group inside a 3" circle at 300 yards with mine, at benchrest.  It goes out to about a 6" circle in the prone or kneeling position.  I hope your scope is a Leupold.  That is the only scope worth what the money and it is the only scope made in the USA.  I used to work for them back when I was in college, ran almost 60 competitor's scopes through Leupold's final acceptance test and not a single one passed.   I  worked on the design of the VXI and Rifleman line of scopes.  I have a Mark 4 on my M1 A.


----------



## daisychick

Glad I could help.    I liked a lot of the stoves on that site.   If I ever get tired of electricity I could for sure learn to love one of those nice wood cook stoves.


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm notorious for doing things on the fly, I went out and bought a nice Springfield MA 1 with scope.  I'll take my friend P out with me maybe tomorrow maybe next week.  P uses blackpowder which is pretty cool to me but I'm not a very good shot with those.
> 
> 
> 
> The Springfield M1 A is a very nice rifle.  Good and heavy, nice solid build and great accuracy.   I can get a  group inside a 3" circle at 300 yards with mine, at benchrest.  It goes out to about a 6" circle in the prone or kneeling position.  I hope your scope is a Leupold.  That is the only scope worth what the money and it is the only scope made in the USA.  I used to work for them back when I was in college, ran almost 60 competitor's scopes through Leupold's final acceptance test and not a single one passed.   I  worked on the design of the VXI and Rifleman line of scopes.  I have a Mark 4 on my M1 A.
Click to expand...

Ha, I did get a Leupold VX-3L POWER: 6.5-20X56M LRT FD VH with Remmington 30-06 ammo 156gr.  Did lots of target practice today.  I like it, figured why not go with tried and true.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Glad I could help.    I liked a lot of the stoves on that site.   If I ever get tired of electricity I could for sure learn to love one of those nice wood cook stoves.


Hmmm, for me it would be hard to live without the convence of it.  We have Gas stove and oven.  I love how fast and even they cook.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, I could be opening a can of worms here but I don't mind worms.  I have several Hobby Farms being built or already settled nearby and they seem to think its ok to just stop by and ask me questions.  At first I didn't mind it when it was once a week from a older couple living a dream retirement but now I have people my own age with no knowledge of livestock, buying livestock and then just expecting to be able to raise them.......
I know my mother would say, paitence but I want to just smack them up the side of the head and say "What on earth made you think raising livestock was easy".
I mean they buy these animals, then one gets sick and they bring it to me and expect me to just fix the problem....seriously.  I tell them to call a Vet.  Their response, "We don't have a Vet"  So I inspect the poor animal to see possible problems and then recommend medicines but that I would call a Vet.  Then of course said moron's don't know where to go to get medicine...

One of my recent beginners asked a brilliant question to me.  "What do Cow's eat?"  After they had already purchased the cow.  GRASS  They had been feeding it straight Corn for weeks and wondered why it was sick.  Do I want them to come to my place and ask questions..not really.  Will I answer them, probably for the sake of the animal.


----------



## Ms. Research

Sometimes it's good to open a can of worms.  It helps focus on some issues that just might be considered not nice to focus on but needs to be said.  

IMO, I won't be one of those people.  Granted, I did kind of rush into the purchase of rabbits, but though they are different in raising than cats and dogs, they are nothing compared to cows, goats, pigs, sheep etc.  All my questions were answered by my breeder who help with the basics.  It was up to me to learn the rest.    

Livestock need different care completely and you really need to know "something" before purchasing.  About the animals itself, what they need (ie feed, water, space, medication) to keep a healthy, content animal.  

As someone who is considered a Nerd on this forum, and have no livestock yet, I know when the time comes, I'll have full knowledge of my livestock and my ducks in a row regarding who to call for care if questions arise.   I know, I'm weird that way.  

I'm glad you "take a breath" with naive, impulsive adults for the sake of the animals.   They can't help who purchases them.


----------



## elevan

77 - Here's a suggestion for you....take out a piece of paper and...




...write this down for them:






www.backyardherds.com



And tell them it's the best place on the net to get advice when you're new


----------



## redtailgal

I agree!


----------



## Ms. Research

But just remember 77, though you might write it down, and give out this site, which BTW IMO is a Great place for info, some will STILL want you to lead them by the hand.   Just the nature of this Generation.   Easier road to take.  

Aw well,  I'll take the hard road and actually learn first.  Some will consider this weird, but what the hay.


----------



## 77Herford

Just so the lurkers know that read my diary but don't comment, I didn't mean the new people on this site as they are seeking help.  Though some purchase too early IMHO.  Ms. Research you got me abbreviating.

Jersey calves were pretty funny this morning frolicing around in the pasture.  Playing peek a boo with each other behind a large Sycamore.

1 wether left and will be going this evening.  I will be getting some Dairy goats soon as my new clientel want Goats milk fresh and untreated so I'll happily charge them for it and provide.  Just need to decide what kind of Goat, I'm sure my brilliant BYHer's will have good idea's.  Mind you I will choose with in my state but we have a growing Goat population.


----------



## 77Herford

I was pleasantly surprised that Iowa has the third most Dairy Goats with an estimated 29,500 head.  Wisconsin 1st and California 2nd.  Dairy Goat prices are going up in the midwest.  400 bucks for one bloody doe, give me a break I could buy a broke horse for that or four pigs or six crossbred pigs.  Does Gold come out with their milk?


----------



## Roll farms

What makes me madder than the people who buy w/out knowing what they're getting into (actually - I was there once ), are the people who, when I tell them what to do - either A) just don't do it (too much trouble  ) or B) say they can't afford the meds  .

I always tell people to call the vet....I am not a vet, I can't diagnose, etc etc. - but you're right, they expect you to snap your fingers and *poof* make the animal better....
for Free.


----------



## 77Herford

I ended up getting four Nubian's and two Alpine's for extra milkers.  The Alpine's are milking and I must say beautiful.
P's cabin is done and is a nice little place.  He dug out his own root cellur/storm shelter.  I made him get a battery powered weather radio.  "He slept through the last tornado"  
Simmentals, Charolais and Galloway's joined the main herd for the winter.  I sold two of my Hereford Boys as I want a Galloway Bull.


----------



## daisychick

Congrats on the new goats!  I love my nubians and I can't wait for them to be old enough to kid and be able to milk.  My neighbor has a beautiful Alpine and when she kids I am going to be really really tempted to get one from her.    What colors are your new goats???


----------



## elevan

Congratulations on the new goats.  Pics?


----------



## 77Herford

Wife loves the Alp's were calling the Alpine's.  My family actually got a Nubian doe when I was just a child and I have vague memories of her white head and floppy ears.  The Nubs will be having winter babies.  All my dairy goats in my new purchase/trade are six years or older.  I didn't know untill recently that Alpines can come in a variety of colors.  All I know is one of them I had to have in the ideal colors of black and yellow.


This one is a British Alpine but the other one is French, I'm surprised they get along so well, .


----------



## daisychick

Pretty girl.    When I was about 7 years old, we had a French Alpine and she loved going on hikes with us with her triplet kids in tow.     She was the best "dog" us kids ever had, we played with her all time.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Pretty girl.    When I was about 7 years old, we had a French Alpine and she loved going on hikes with us with her triplet kids in tow.     She was the best "dog" us kids ever had, we played with her all time.


We got a Beagle at the perfect time in my life.  We went everywhere together, I loved that dog and still miss him.  When the family had to move to the city, we couldn't take him so he went to my rural grandma's house, which is farm 2.  I just recently found out that he soon afterwards was caught killing the neighbors chickens and put down.  My parents told us that he ran away so for all these years I had thought he died happy in the wild, he was a very good hunter so it was possible.


----------



## daisychick

I am sure I have a few "unexplained deaths" of pets that my parents never fully disclosed the real story about. 

 At the age I was when we got Debbie the Alpine goat, we had 2 dogs, 1 old grouchy poodle that only liked my mom and a hyper spaniel that always wondered off and never spent time at home.   I wanted a dog that liked me, but my parents wouldn't let me have one so the goat became my best buddy.    She provided all our milk for a family of 4.


----------



## Queen Mum

77Herford said:
			
		

> Wife loves the Alp's were calling the Alpine's.  My family actually got a Nubian doe when I was just a child and I have vague memories of her white head and floppy ears.  The Nubs will be having winter babies.  All my dairy goats in my new purchase/trade are six years or older.  I didn't know untill recently that Alpines can come in a variety of colors.  All I know is one of them I had to have in the ideal colors of black and yellow.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3569_british_alpine_lady.jpg
> 
> This one is a British Alpine but the other one is French, I'm surprised they get along so well, .


She looks like my Mama.  Sundgauu is the coloring.   Lovely aren't they.  My girl is such a love.   She is smart and sweet and gentle and gives TONS of milk.    She is big!  But where are the pictures of the Nubians?    HMMMMMMMMM?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

77Herford said:
			
		

> Wife loves the Alp's were calling the Alpine's.  My family actually got a Nubian doe when I was just a child and I have vague memories of her white head and floppy ears.  The Nubs will be having winter babies.  All my dairy goats in my new purchase/trade are six years or older.  I didn't know untill recently that Alpines can come in a variety of colors.  All I know is one of them I had to have in the ideal colors of black and yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a British Alpine but the other one is French, I'm surprised they get along so well, .


She is a beautiful doe   I love her top-line and her depth of body.. could you take and post a picture of her udder from behind? 

I dream about someday having one of my Nigerians producing a kid with sandgauu coloration... if it had blue eyes too... oh!   Working first and foremost for gorgeous mamary systems and ease of kidding(nice wide hips and depth of carraige), but if somewhere in there we could be gifted a stunningly flashy kid.. that would send us over the moon.


----------



## 77Herford

Most of my pictures are from the previous owners.  This one is of last summer I believe.  She is nice and until a few weeks ago I thought most Alpines looked like her but I had been shown the British form and not the more popular French Alpine.  Her udders are huge and she is pumping out alot more than I would of ever thought possible for such a small animal, lol.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## 77Herford

I do like my new bull "Shaggy".  He isn't too keen on me yet but hopefully with some kindness and treats he will warm up.  He often gives me the " I dare you look" when outside of his pen.  He is still a nice lookin Galloway even if he don't like me yet.
Still cutting down trees and splitting them.  Have to take some time off though as it looks like Mitsy may of pulled her front left leg muscle.  I massaged it and applied some warmth.  She was able to walk around pretty good this afternoon but still a minor limp.  
I still have Jimmy/Tank and his buddy Trouble my two remaining Hereford bulls.  Trouble is just that every time I let him out of the two's pen for breeding season but he puts out nice calves so I tolerate him.
I've noticed some more hair growth on my Kat's sheep and the others.  One of the trees I cut down I moved with the tractor and cut into several large stumps for the goat pen.


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations on your new goats and your new Bull "Shaggy".


----------



## Goatherd

Your goats are very handsome, not to mention famous!  Both of them made the Internet.  Congratulations!


http://www.dairygoats.co.nz/british_alpine.html

http://www.asthegoatworldturns.com/?p=1112


----------



## 77Herford

I've come to find my two different Alpine goats pictures are fake pictures but both does look pretty much the same so, eh.  Guess that owner doesn't like pictures much more than me.  You know I don't like to take pictures on my property so you'll have to imagine as they look the same to me.


----------



## 77Herford

Will be getting a Tamworth/Large Black boar.  Gonna be cold and rainy today.


----------



## Queen Mum

77Herford said:
			
		

> Most of my pictures are from the previous owners.  This one is of last summer I believe.  She is nice and until a few weeks ago I thought most Alpines looked like her but I had been shown the British form and not the more popular French Alpine.  Her udders are huge and she is pumping out alot more than I would of ever thought possible for such a small animal, lol.


Small?   Mine is 250 pounds and 36 inches at the shoulder!  I thought they were all that big.  All her kids are that big as well.  I must have an exceptionally large doe.  She puts out tons of milk.   She is beautiful.  Most of the American Alpines with Sundgauu coloring are direct descendants of British stock and I am told they are specially bred to produce for up to two years between breeding. I can attest to that as Mama gives milk forever!   Any Sundgauu in the USA is considered an American Alpine unless it was directly brought from England within the last year.  The American Alpine was originally bred from a British Alpine and some other breed.   The British Alpine was a French Alpine.  But the Brits bred for specifically the Sundgauu coloring.  

The Swiss Alpine (Oberhauslie) is Chamoisee colored Alpine dairy goat.  They have a slightly different face than the American Alpine and are a little more compact.  

Here are the different color combinations for Alpine dairy goats... 

Alpine colors:

    Cou Blanc (coo blanc) - literally "white neck" white front quarters and black hindquarters with black or gray markings on the head.
    Cou Clair (coo clair) - literally "clear neck" front quarters are tan, saffron, off-white, or shading to gray with black hindquarters.
    Cou Noir (coo nwah) - literally "black neck" black front quarters and white hindquarters
    Sundgau (sundgow) - black with white markings such as underbody, facial stripes, etc.
    Pied - spotted or mottled.
    Chamoisee (shamwahzay) - brown or bay characteristic markings are black face, dorsal stripe, feet and legs, and sometimes a martingale running over the withers and down to the chest. Spelling for male is chamoise.
    Two-tone Chamoisee - light front quarters with brown or gray hindquarters. This is not a cou blanc or cou clair as these terms are reserved for animals with black hindquarters.
    Broken Chamoisee - a solid chamoisee broken with another color by being banded or splashed, etc.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## 77Herford

Sorry I've been looking for a chance to post this sequence.


----------



## 77Herford

Going with a Rustic design for the kitchen. I at least helped choose the design.  Some stone bordering on walls and lots of woodwork.  She wants a big bay window in front of the sink to look out of for the sunset.


----------



## redtailgal

Sounds nice.

We will need pics as the work progesses of course.


----------



## Queen Mum

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/122fs329172.gif
> 
> Sorry I've been looking for a chance to post this sequence.


Those are CUTE!


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Sounds nice.
> 
> We will need pics as the work progesses of course.


Sorry no house pictures.


----------



## Ms. Research

I'm jealous about the big bay window!  Always wanted one in the living room, throw a few pillows and make a window seat.  

But having that big bay window in the kitchen would be excellent as well.  Not just to look out.  Hanging plants of fresh basile or parsley for use in cooking.  

Good Luck with your kitchen renovation.  Glad wife allowed you to make some choices on her project.


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I'm jealous about the big bay window!  Always wanted one in the living room, throw a few pillows and make a window seat.
> 
> But having that big bay window in the kitchen would be excellent as well.  Not just to look out.  Hanging plants of fresh basile or parsley for use in cooking.
> 
> Good Luck with your kitchen renovation.  Glad wife allowed you to make some choices on her project.


Yes, luckily we do agree in some choices of decor.  We both like the Rustic/Country home look.  My ideal super home would be something like those old lodges in the Rockies National Parks.  I loved staying in them as a kid on the few family vacations.
Ok the wife says I said it wrong.  Its a large Half Moon window in front of the kitchen sinks.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous about the big bay window!  Always wanted one in the living room, throw a few pillows and make a window seat.
> 
> But having that big bay window in the kitchen would be excellent as well.  Not just to look out.  Hanging plants of fresh basile or parsley for use in cooking.
> 
> Good Luck with your kitchen renovation.  Glad wife allowed you to make some choices on her project.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, luckily we do agree in some choices of decor.  We both like the Rustic/Country home look.  My ideal super home would be something like those old lodges in the Rockies National Parks.  I loved staying in them as a kid on the few family vacations.
> Ok the wife says I said it wrong.  Its a large Half Moon window in front of the kitchen sinks.
Click to expand...

DH inspected a few log cabins and they were impressive.  These kits are well over standard.  Love the look and the roomy interior.  Good layout.  Everything is centralized.  This makes home repair much easier.  Like any manufactured home.  Now that would be MY super home if I ever had the chance of choosing.  

10 acres, Log Cabin, two windmills, water system, 700 ft deep well, and also a mechanical electrical backup system.  And of course, satellite for communications.  

Plus a field full of goats, sheep, bunnies and dogs.  All healthy. 

THAT'S MY PERFECT PICTURE.  If I win the lottery, so long New Jersey!  But then again, not really lucky in that way.  Have to do it the hard way and actually earn it.  Oh well. 

Good Luck with your renovations.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Going with a Rustic design for the kitchen. I at least helped choose the design.  Some stone bordering on walls and lots of woodwork.  She wants a big bay window in front of the sink to look out of for the sunset.


One of my aunts has a big bay window over her sink towards the west to watch the sunset - it's nice.  One thing she did to make it extra nice was glazing the window with some stuff that allows her to look out and see everything perfectly but deflects the sun's harsher rays...it also gives a golden tint to the outside of the window and you can't see in from the outside.  It means she doesn't need a window treatment for privacy and it's kind of like having sunglasses for your window - really cool stuff.  You might want to look into it (sorry, I don't know what it's called).


----------



## 77Herford

Samantha my white/grey Nubian is by far the oldest of the goats.  She is twelve and the matriarch of the herd.  She is making herself known amonst the others but isn't attacking anyone.  She just seems to brood confidence as the others let her eat first.
The other two Nubets seem inseperatable of course they are sisters.  The black one with white spots is the smallest and rowdiest.


----------



## 77Herford

Good amount of rain yesterday.  I imagine Ohio is getting it either today or tomorrow, though it was going North Northeast so it could miss the southern half.

Mitsy is looking better, isn't limping so much anymore.  I erased all my pictures on my computer do to a stupid virus so I guess doing that removing them from the forum.  I guess the Nub'ets owner had some email virus, which LUCKILY my norton picked up but couldn't fix it without a complete whipe of my system.  I have one computer super nerd friend from the old days that was able to with code remove the threat without removing all my data, which was awesome.  It would of taken hours to put that data from paper back into my computer.

I then sent off word to all my contact list of the potential problem.  I loathe hackers that steal data or just mess with your system for the fun of it.  I was once in a forum that a person got mad at the creator and hacked the forum just to make it work poorly and constantly shutdown, they FINELY fixed it but it took a few months and they lost several members, it was a shame.

Any whoo, the little Hereford piglets are so freaking adorable.  I think they are close to two months old.  They're little red butts and perfectly curled tails are pretty sweet.  Dorothy is still doing great as a mamma and she even gets along with the huge GOS/cross sow with new piglets I got from P, which is helpful for space.  Blanche had her litter just over a week ago with fourteen piggies, Old Majors last kids.  My new Boar is in Old Major's old pen just chilling out.  He is around one year old and likes a good rub behind the ears.  

I thought before seeing him that a Large Black/Tamworth cross would be possibly spotted or patches of the same color but nope, solid red or black.  They only had one for sale a black boar who looked like a Black Tamorth but a little longer than the average Tammy.  He was raised like a pet but is fully intact as they new they were going to sell him once old enough.
I think I'll name him "Ham", lol.

Jake, Marshmellow and Rolly are doing great with the sheep and are with them during the day now.  Those last three high schoolers still come over to take care of the lambs.  Raven and the pups are doing just fine.  During the afternoon I let Raven and the pups out in the front yard to explore with there Big Brother in toe.  The GS pups saw a Bunny sitting still today eating and all of them followed it with their heads.  They soon perked up when the bunny slightly jumped forward and then the chase was on or off as it lasted about two seconds as the bunny quickly ran away with the little pups thinking they could actually catch up, little tails waving.


----------



## 77Herford

Little Red I'm so aptly calling the baby Heifer Jersey troublemaker is still a mischeavious little thing.  I guess she helped my wife milk her mother today, lol.  Little Red kept pulling off one of the clamps and trying to feed, I can just see my wife slapping Little Red on the nose and Little Red just doing it again.
The Angel heifer just lays down in the straw and chills out.


----------



## redtailgal

whassup?


----------



## marlowmanor

redtailgal said:
			
		

> whassup?


x2
Haven't heard from you lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Did you get lost somewhere? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Or did this happen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or maybe this is you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come back please!


----------



## redtailgal

been feelin kinda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have had one heck of a sore thorat had to have surgery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meds have made me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I am so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I could eat a 

I feel like my whole world is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The whole ordeal has left me feeling a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dont worry though. Soon I will be


----------



## wannacow

Hang in there.  I bet you'll start feeling better in about a week.  Tonsillectomies are VERY HARD on adults.  You're over half way thru.


----------



## daisychick

Stopping by to say "Hi" and that I miss your input on this thread.


----------



## 77Herford

Thank you for all your messages.  Yes, Marlow I was in detention for being a worrier.

Anyway to good subjects.  Been a week of steady milking as my lovely Wife is still enjoying the morning milking time and I the late afternoon time.  I bought some Nubian wethers and they are very rambunctious.  They will be somebodies dinner someday.
Had some PERFECT donuts this morning, OMG they were so good my mouth is still watering.

Got some fancy new waterers for my Goaties.
http://www.waterls.com/wm_150s.htm
I got the shorter one do to the Pygmies and had to put a thick flagstone on one side so the little goats could reach but now I don't have to refill a tank during cold winter mornings and nights and brake ice.


----------



## elevan

Nice waterers.  Pricey, but nice.

Were those Perfect donuts homemade or purchased?  Just curious    Around here I love to go to the Amish bakery on Tuesdays when they have fresh donuts - best I've ever had.


----------



## 77Herford

Purchased from our local Dahl's.  Their bakery is wonderful.


----------



## marlowmanor

Glad to have you back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear eveytime I go to the grocery store, the donuts tempt me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've resisted so far! 

I hope to continue hearing about the happenings on your farm. You are one of the people who's journal I follow! I love hearing all the stories!


----------



## 77Herford

Got a Turkey today, it was a big ole Tom.  My buddy M got two, which was annoying.  M and I really just hunt together lately but used to hang out alot as kids.  M is an ultra nerd who you would never peg as a hunter in his real life as a Chemist.
Red has been up to no good this last week as she thinks herself Princess of the Snot's, lol.  We started halter training her early as she is such a challenge when her mother milks.  Her mom almost seems thankful when we tie her up as she seems to test her mothers patience out in the field straying far from mom.

We finally got some regular milk customers, who are mostly seniors but they like our milk so thats all good.  A local bakery has also started buying small amounts but they also buy our eggs.


----------



## elevan

Congrats on the turkey.  Will it be dinner in a short while?    My turkeys went to freezer camp last week.


----------



## 77Herford

Ham is enjoying his new home and wallowing in the mud.  He LOVE's the left over cream and milk from the cows each day and waits by the trough for the daily treat.  Brat is doing great and has matured alot over the week.
Clove is busy lately as the neighboring Coyote pack has decided to take up residence in my forrest and try and raid my sheep nightly so I put Brat in with Clove and the sheep.  I was happily surprised to see Brat chasing off a Coyote a few days back as she no longer seems affraid.

Yes, you will see many updates in sections as I remember to tell you.


----------



## 77Herford

Went back to working Mit and Bit most of the week but made it light duty stuff.  Problem trees removed and a few wagon loads of cut up limbs and small branches from a few years worth of storms out in the pastures.  Moved the Sheep into an adjacent pen for possibly the winter, I can't decide, which pen to put them in.  One pen is around twelve acres with an old Pig shelter which can shelter them all but the other pen is closer to twenty acres with an old storage shed thats empty but not able to hold all of them.  The pen with the Pig pen is harder to get to for hay feeding, which is another thing to consider.  Right now there's still grass but I'm starting to throw in a few square bales to get them use to it.

Out of kindness I'm housing my friends twenty mares for the winter.  I ended up buying a Buckskin I've had my eye on for a few years, but she'll need alot of work.  They had her for sale for a few hundred bucks, which is rediculously low and I refused to pay that low as her bloodlines alone warranted more.  I hope the Horse market starts to improve around here.  

The Buckskins barn name is Emily and since she's around five years I won't change it.  I already worked her some this morning.  Oh, she's around 15.3 hands tall with a very light yellowish cream base color with black mane and tail and black socks, just beautiful.

Rolly, Marshmellow and Jake are in with the lambs full time now.  I moved them to a half acre pen with a stall attached to get them some exercise and for the winter.  Now the pups and the lambs have proper romp room.


----------



## elevan

Hmmmmmmm.....a calf named Red and a mare named Emily...  :/  I'm gonna keep my mouth shut on that one


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmm.....a calf named Red and a mare named Emily...  :/  I'm gonna keep my mouth shut on that one


People that don't even know you named her...


----------



## elevan




----------



## 77Herford

Farm 2 is showing real progress.  About a dozen or so previously bred Kiko's have birthed twin and some trips.  The kids are a Kiko/Myotonic so it should be interesting to see future visits.


----------



## redtailgal

The calf was named after me...........cuz she is spectacular.


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> The calf was named after me...........cuz she is spectacular.


 Yes, thats it. 
Had some family over for dinner and we watched Amazing Race, they were in Denmark and we saw the Danish Lop rabbits, OMG everyone loved them.  We had Duck, mmmm.

I'm not sure if I mentioned it but the Wood burning Cooktop came in and P really likes it.  It took the backhoe and lots of team work to get that heavy sucker inside P's house.  P has agreed not to shoot the trophy buck on my property for another year.  I saw the buck a year ago and he is impressive and I want him to spread his genes around, plus there are PLENTY of other young bucks around.
Saw that P already has a hug doe hanging in a tree.  I just haven't had time lately for Deer hunting but maybe some early morning.


----------



## Roll farms

From the sounds of the guns heard this weekend, they are either killing a lot of deer around here, or awful shots.


----------



## 77Herford

I am so keeping "Ham" around, he is hilarious.  He managed to pull down a bunch of hay from his feeder last night, then he must of briefly wallowed in the mud and went back to lay in the hay and straw.  In the morning he looked like a camoflauged soldier with hay and stray all stuck to him as if he was pretending to be a ball of hay or something.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> I am so keeping "Ham" around, he is hilarious.  He managed to pull down a bunch of hay from his feeder last night, then he must of briefly wallowed in the mud and went back to lay in the hay and straw.  In the morning he looked like a camoflauged soldier with hay and stray all stuck to him as if he was pretending to be a ball of hay or something.


 Now that's a funny image!


----------



## 77Herford

Been spreading manure today in the hay fields.  Then I will spread manure on my Oat field, which I will be replanting Oats.  I'll rake it all afterwards to further break up the manure clumps.  I'm going to start a manure pile mixing all the animals poop and turning it once a week or so.  My end plan is to make better fertilizer for my crops.


----------



## elevan

Mixed poop = Great fertilizer


----------



## 77Herford

I swear picking up limbs and rocks in the pasture seems like a never ending job.  Used my smaller tractor/lawnmover for this job with a nice little wagon behind it.  In the old days I could of just burned all these branches but not anymore at least not until they remove the burn ban.  
Had to drench some Goats today, didn't know who was making the dog logs as you ladies so aptly call it so I did all of them.  
My wife and I ended up giving her two pygmies away.


----------



## 77Herford

HEY REDTAILGAL, I had a wonderful ride on my wonderful Black Shire just like the knights of old...


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## 77Herford

Ok, woke up at 2am and wide awake....wonderful.  Now I'm ravishingly hungry as dinner was not a success and I went to bed sick to my stomach.


----------



## 77Herford

Well ended up getting a few hours more of sleep and feel much better.  Just fed Jake, Marsh and Rolly, who are doing good with their little friends.  My friend P has been talking lately about getting a mutt, which I think would be great company for him.  Of course I'm still shocked he actually went out enough to find a girl friend.


----------



## 77Herford

Can I use my Soap box to beat my new neighbor over the head.  The day was starting off so nice and peaceful as I was taking it easy riding "Sugar" my Black paint broodmare along the length of our creek.  It was about two hours in and I heard off in the distance towards the house a cry of HELP.  It was a woman's voice and it sounded like my wife so of course I galloped back home, only to find not my wife or any injured person but our newest city transplant.  She was yelling, help to get my attention as was wondering if any of my Goats were for sale.  I just stared at her breathing heavy with my eye twitching with anger building.  My poor Sugar was heaving for breath as she hadn't done a good long gallop in awhile.  The young lady looked at me with an almost impatient look and if it wasn't for my self control and me knowing its not right to hit a lady, I would of walloped her.
I in not so many words told get to get the BLANK OFF my property and not to come back.  

My poor horse was shivering and coming down from all the excitement as I took her into a stall.  Took off all her tack and put a blanket on her as I gently massaged her legs as she is my oldest horse and my first.  I gave her some Oats as I heard a rumbling truck come up my driveway.  
I thought, who the heck is it now.

It was Mr. Stupid Neighbor.  

I hadn't even gone out to see who it was, he just came into the barn.  He asked me if I was the one who cussed at his wife, too which I looked our the doorway to see who his wife was and said Yup.

"I know what your thinking, are you trying to get into a fight."
He though irritated asked why I did that and I kindly explained and at the end told him you don't just go onto someones land and yell out help, someone might think you are injured and ACTUALLY NEED IT.
The husband seemed to get it but was still mad at how I treated his lady, which I suppose I understand.  I still had no intentions on appologizing, which is exactly what he's wife wanted, lol.
This is when the husband tripped the wrong button in me.
He actually couldn't understand why I was so concerned about my horse as he said they are suppose to run long distances....
I then gave him the same phrase I gave his wife, too which he actually said NO.  I just smiled a quietly chuckled a bit.  I went to leave the barn but he blocked my path, so I gave him one more warning to get off my land or else.  Mr. Stupid didn't follow my warning...  I yelled out for Chief and Raven and in seconds those dogs were out of the house and on his heels as he ran right past his truck and wife in said truck and down the driveway and off my property,

The really funny part was that he had to keys so I eventually let him back up to his truck so he could drive away.  I have now put a NO Trespassing sign on my driveway gate.


----------



## wannacow

Oh my...    Some people's idiocy just amazes me!


----------



## redtailgal

Send'em on over.

The lizard is in rut.  The 176 lb mastiff is feeling grumpy today (it's raining) and my throat hurts.  I havent had meat in a couple days, and I am growing fangs.

Between me, the lizard and the mastiff......we can handle it.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Someone please tell Plato to hide somewhere - The Queen of the Lil' Snots is on a rampage!


----------



## Ms. Research

Trespassing is just that trespassing.  You did right.  And your dogs did right.  He and she were warned and you did what you needed to do.  

People are nuts.  Seriously.  I am finding myself getting away from people and more towards animals.  At least you know where you stand with an animal.  

Some very, very strange people out there.   DH always tells me, it takes all kinds to make a world, and don't ever be surprised.


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Trespassing is just that trespassing.  You did right.  And your dogs did right.  He and she were warned and you did what you needed to do.
> 
> People are nuts.  Seriously.  I am finding myself getting away from people and more towards animals.  At least you know where you stand with an animal.
> 
> Some very, very strange people out there.   DH always tells me, it takes all kinds to make a world, and don't ever be surprised.


Yes, thats true.  Most of the new neighbors are good people just looking for the quiet life.

Now on to a bigger subject the wife and I had a rather large argument last night, which led to her sleeping at her friends house.  She did something I considered very dishonest, "No not an affair".  She had already preordered much of the cabinets, counters and new wood floor as she was so confident on convincing me to remodel the kitchen.  I only found this out, when she slipped up during a conversation we were having over counter colors as we often agree on the same things but I wanted a darker color and she got frusterated and blurted out, she had already ordered them.  Man did the tempers flare after that and some unfortunate side comments on boths sides....Women.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trespassing is just that trespassing.  You did right.  And your dogs did right.  He and she were warned and you did what you needed to do.
> 
> People are nuts.  Seriously.  I am finding myself getting away from people and more towards animals.  At least you know where you stand with an animal.
> 
> Some very, very strange people out there.   DH always tells me, it takes all kinds to make a world, and don't ever be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thats true.  Most of the new neighbors are good people just looking for the quiet life.
> 
> Now on to a bigger subject the wife and I had a rather large argument last night, which led to her sleeping at her friends house.  She did something I considered very dishonest, "No not an affair".  She had already preordered much of the cabinets, counters and new wood floor as she was so confident on convincing me to remodel the kitchen.  I only found this out, when she slipped up during a conversation we were having over counter colors as we often agree on the same things but I wanted a darker color and she got frusterated and blurted out, she had already ordered them.  Man did the tempers flare after that and some unfortunate side comments on boths sides....Women.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about the fight but I have to agree with you that "preordering" something without discussing with a spouse is a little bit underhanded.  Basically she felt that she could twist you to her way of thinking.  Just my opinion on this.  DH and I never do that.  It's always a discussion first before any purchase is made.   I guess I'm not like other women because I would never think of doing something like that to my husband.  Or would my husband think of doing something like that to me.  DH calls me even when he's buying a $5 dollar item.  Open communication stops tempers flaring.   

Hope things cool down for both of you.  And nothing was truly said  (side comments) that will fester and come back later to bite.


----------



## jodief100

I have to agree, she shouldn't have done it.  But it is done and now you have to go on.  I suggest forgiveness and a please don't do it again.  

Tresspassing neighbors can suck!  Maybe you were a little quick tempered and perhaps explaining the situation may have been a better response.  BUT I understand completly why you reacted the way you did.  You put your horse at risk over nothing.  I would have been P***ED off too.


----------



## elevan

On a big expense like that you definitely have to agree first when you're married.  Question - who does the cooking, you or the wife?


I've never had anyone just show up on my property like that, it would probably annoy me and if they yelled Help it would definitely anger me if they didn't need it.  I arranged a farm visit for my 100th FB fan...they're very excited to "come play with my animals"...hope that one doesn't bite me in the rear though I plan to educate them not yell at them


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> On a big expense like that you definitely have to agree first when you're married.  Question - who does the cooking, you or the wife?
> 
> 
> I've never had anyone just show up on my property like that, it would probably annoy me and if they yelled Help it would definitely anger me if they didn't need it.  I arranged a farm visit for my 100th FB fan...they're very excited to "come play with my animals"...hope that one doesn't bite me in the rear though I plan to educate them not yell at them


Yes, she does most if not all the cooking and yes, she is an awesome cook.  She is just a bit too impulsive at times.  Even if we do agree on many things and she is gorgeous.  Oh, who am I kidding I already sent roses to her office.  We will hopefully have a more civilized chat this afternoon or evening.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a big expense like that you definitely have to agree first when you're married.  Question - who does the cooking, you or the wife?
> 
> 
> I've never had anyone just show up on my property like that, it would probably annoy me and if they yelled Help it would definitely anger me if they didn't need it.  I arranged a farm visit for my 100th FB fan...they're very excited to "come play with my animals"...hope that one doesn't bite me in the rear though I plan to educate them not yell at them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she does most if not all the cooking and yes, she is an awesome cook.  She is just a bit too impulsive at times.  Even if we do agree on many things and she is gorgeous.  Oh, who am I kidding I already sent roses to her office.  We will hopefully have a more civilized chat this afternoon or evening.
Click to expand...

Glad you are making up with her.  I swear my DH could take some lessons from you (or any other romantic guy for that matter). I believe the last time I got flowers at work was for our anniversary 2 or 3 years ago! We've been married 5 years! I can't complain too much though, he works, lets me stay home with the kids, pays the bills, let's me have my animals, and helps take care of them!


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a big expense like that you definitely have to agree first when you're married.  Question - who does the cooking, you or the wife?
> 
> 
> I've never had anyone just show up on my property like that, it would probably annoy me and if they yelled Help it would definitely anger me if they didn't need it.  I arranged a farm visit for my 100th FB fan...they're very excited to "come play with my animals"...hope that one doesn't bite me in the rear though I plan to educate them not yell at them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she does most if not all the cooking and yes, she is an awesome cook.  She is just a bit too impulsive at times.  Even if we do agree on many things and she is gorgeous.  Oh, who am I kidding I already sent roses to her office.  We will hopefully have a more civilized chat this afternoon or evening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are making up with her.  I swear my DH could take some lessons from you (or any other romantic guy for that matter). I believe the last time I got flowers at work was for our anniversary 2 or 3 years ago! We've been married 5 years! I can't complain too much though, he works, lets me stay home with the kids, pays the bills, let's me have my animals, and helps take care of them!
Click to expand...

It probably helped that I grew up surrounded by women and all the drama, lol.  I suck with remembering dates but make sure on our anniversary that a nice batch of flowers finds her.


----------



## elevan

Good for you on sending her roses


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## redtailgal

77,

Sometimes you are a little strange.  But, we love you anyway.

signed,
A concerned citizen


----------



## 77Herford

At least I don't have Lizards who get physical with my arm.


----------



## 77Herford

Wife appologized last night too which I wrote down in my calendar...Wife appologized a first for everything.
She is now happily milking the cows.  I put in my first round bales in the pens of the horses and cattle today.  Will also be dumping pellets for the cows later today in the pasture with my very handy feed dumper. 

http://www.tsfeeders.com/index.html

Highly recommend this even for smaller farms.


----------



## 77Herford

Christmas is getting close and I love to give presents.  I'm at the stage in my life that I can rarely think of anything more for myself but I do enjoy giving. I think I will cutting back on the wife this year for obvious reasons and dote on the little ones.  I always give to Heifer International and the Salvation Army.  The Salvation Army just because of the bell ringers.
Little chilly today not much animal movement.
Goats seem to be coming around to the worming treatments.  I know its not the Nubians as they are in a seperate pen still.  Probably one or both of the Alpines.


----------



## redtailgal

77Herford said:
			
		

> At least I don't have Lizards who get physical with my arm.  http://www.pic4ever.com/images/121fs725372.gif


um yeah, good point.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## daisychick

Glad you and the wife made-up.


----------



## 77Herford

In  the end we, the men know all our wive's are crazy.


----------



## Queen Mum

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.tsfeeders.com/index.html
> 
> Highly recommend this even for smaller farms.


OK, but which one did you get?   Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## daisychick

77Herford said:
			
		

> In  the end we, the men know all our wive's are crazy.


Wives have to be certifiably crazy to live for 20 to even 60 years with the same man.   Being crazy is the only way we can deal with it.


----------



## 77Herford

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tsfeeders.com/index.html
> 
> Highly recommend this even for smaller farms.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but which one did you get?   Inquiring minds want to know?
Click to expand...

http://www.tsfeeders.com/trailer.html


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In  the end we, the men know all our wive's are crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wives have to be certifiably crazy to live for 20 to even 60 years with the same man.   Being crazy is the only way we can deal with it.   http://www.pic4ever.com/images/sheikhHessam.gifhttp://www.pic4ever.com/images/129fs386154.gif
Click to expand...

Oh god 20 years....I don't know if I can handle the crazy one I'm with, lol.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear you and your wife made up.  Good marriages have their bumpy times but a good marriage will ride these bumpy times out and find a solution.  

And to be fair, husbands can drive wives crazy just as much as wives can drive husbands crazy.  It's what marriage is all about.  How you deal with that craziness, well that's the key.  And to those who make it 15, 20 years or more in today's society.    your achievements!    At least you aren't like the Kardashian marriage lasting 72 days because Miss Kim couldn't deal with picking up socks.  Now that's crazy!


----------



## 77Herford

Man it would be cool if I got a bunch of draft horses and friends togeither and dressed in medieval fair.  Then road like Knights in a big group in the field..I'll have to imagine it with just me riding.  Oh, hope your feeling better RED, .

My Buff Orps are out chillin.


----------



## redtailgal

Yes yes, you could ride like the knights in the open field and I would be the fire breathing dragon that swooped down and...............

would you like regular or extra crispy?


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you and your wife made up.  Good marriages have their bumpy times but a good marriage will ride these bumpy times out and find a solution.
> 
> And to be fair, husbands can drive wives crazy just as much as wives can drive husbands crazy.  It's what marriage is all about.  How you deal with that craziness, well that's the key.  And to those who make it 15, 20 years or more in today's society.    your achievements!    At least you aren't like the Kardashian marriage lasting 72 days because Miss Kim couldn't deal with picking up socks.  Now that's crazy!


I'll be 15 years married to my DH next summer.  It makes me so sad to see people think so trivially of marriage that they don't wait for the right person so that they can get it right.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Man it would be cool if I got a bunch of draft horses and friends togeither and dressed in medieval fair.  Then road like Knights in a big group in the field..I'll have to imagine it with just me riding.  Oh, hope your feeling better RED, .
> 
> My Buff Orps are out chillin.


You should come to the Ohio Renaissance Festival.


----------



## 77Herford

Iowa has a good one every year, I'm just usually busy.  Thats the problem with being a livestock farmer, you don't get out much.  

Now on the marriage front, I keep asking if I can have a harem but then she would want her own and we can't have that.
The kitchen is in the process of being torn apart.

Alpine's are making better poops.  Little Red has been improving on her manners and is adhering to the lead rope much better.

Emily is proving easy to train (So many good jokes in that statement).


----------



## redtailgal

77Herford said:
			
		

> .  Little Red has been improving on her manners and is adhering to the lead rope much better.


HA! NEVER!  She is not living up to her name!!!! I, for one, will not be led! I am woman, hear me ROAR!

um, that hurts my throat...........


----------



## Queen Mum

I love renaissance festivals.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> Now on the marriage front, I keep asking if I can have a harem but then she would want her own and we can't have that.


I told hubby he is welcome to have harem, I could use some help with the cooking.  He decided one wife is all he can handle.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Emily is proving easy to train (So many good jokes in that statement).


----------



## autumnprairie

77, I hope Red hurt your ear drums and Em is taking care of your computer.


rule number 1. women stick together.

but I am glad you and  your wife made up. Makes living in the same house so much easier.


----------



## elevan

I knew he was talking about his mare...BUT the fact that he saw the inner joke made me bash his computer


----------



## 77Herford

I do enjoy our banter, lol.  Little Red I'm sure lives up enough to your name Red.  I bet your not the pistol you make yourself out to be, I bet your all goo in the middle, lol.  I can say this as I am hundreds of miles away.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> I knew he was talking about his mare...BUT the fact that he saw the inner joke made me bash his computer


The question is WHAT other inner jokes I saw, muawhahaha.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was talking about his mare...BUT the fact that he saw the inner joke made me bash his computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is WHAT other inner jokes I saw, muawhahaha.http://www.pic4ever.com/images/2gwb921.gif
Click to expand...


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was talking about his mare...BUT the fact that he saw the inner joke made me bash his computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is WHAT other inner jokes I saw, muawhahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 77Herford

Will probably be weaning Dorothy's litter today.  She is loosing condition and with winter coming I want to build her up in weight some before those cold nights come.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Will probably be weaning Dorothy's litter today.  She is loosing condition and with winter coming I want to build her up in weight some before those cold nights come.


I missed something...who is Dorothy?  Is it a dog?


----------



## jodief100

I think Dorothy is the pig.  I want to see pictures of the baby piggies!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I swear you 3 (RTG, Elevan and 77) are siblings separated at birth.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I think Dorothy is the pig.  I want to see pictures of the baby piggies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I swear you 3 (RTG, Elevan and 77) are siblings separated at birth.


You may be right on both the pig and the siblings


----------



## 77Herford

SHHH, I don't want them knowing, then they'll want to visit and then I'll have to give them presents, blah.  

Dorothy is one of my Hereford sow's.  She gave birth first of my Hereford Pigs.  Her sister Blanche has a litter now aswell and both are great.  The two GOS crosses only one of them have piglets and you've all seen them.
I decided to hold off on the weaning of Dorothy's piglets and just increase her food rations.  Dorothy's piglets are about a month older than her sisters but I would like to wean them together.


----------



## marlowmanor

Ok, that is a bit confusing. There are hereford pigs and hereford cattle. Are they red and white pigs? 

ETA: Ok, looked it up, they do look like hereford cows! LOL


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, that was one of the reasons I picked the Hereford pig.  Of course now I'm expanding into other breeds and crosses.  I don't know if its my obessive side or not but it gets on my nerves when I have certain crossbred animals.  I am certainly working on this matter as I'm finding with pigs that many crosses are better than the purebreds.


----------



## 77Herford

Emily, I think your stupid dog neighbors cousin moved nearby me.  They must be part of the hodge podge of Hobby Farms going up west of me.  Saw two Border collie mixes chasing my horses around.  Two of my friends horses got so spooked they jump the fence line and were out on the gravel road.  They weren't easy to round up.  I had to get on horse back and actually use my very rusty roping skills.
I was able to lure one of the dogs in with a treat and it actually had tags...thats something I guess.  I took the one I could catch back his house but no one was home so I left a message to keep them tied up or properly fenced in as next time I may not be so friendly.  I put them in their backyard but the fencing was a joke, about 4ft high but chain link.  I know my Rat Terriers can clear that along with most my livestock, lol.  

Sure enough before I got home I saw the same dog I had just dropped off chasing my truck down the road.  I REALLY don't like to shoot dogs and don't want to have to do this.  I have one of the dogs in a large kennel carrier in the barn and waiting for the owners to call me.  The other Border collie mix is still on the loose but isn't around my place so thats good.  

I have some older neighbors that won't take so kindly to invading dogs so that dog better be careful.


----------



## elevan

People think living in the country means that they can let their dogs run wild.  I've never had to shoot a dog and don't ever want to.  But I've given those people plenty of warning for their dog just jumping at the fence (he could probably clear it if he wanted to he jumps like a deer).  It makes me so mad because it's not the dog's fault.  I hope your neighbors don't have to learn the lesson that way for the sake of the dog.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> People think living in the country means that they can let their dogs run wild.  I've never had to shoot a dog and don't ever want to.  But I've given those people plenty of warning for their dog just jumping at the fence (he could probably clear it if he wanted to he jumps like a deer).  It makes me so mad because it's not the dog's fault.  I hope your neighbors don't have to learn the lesson that way for the sake of the dog.


Me too the one dog was very nice, just hyper.


----------



## 77Herford

Wow, it took the dog owners awhile to call and then come get their dog.


----------



## elevan

Did they get an earful along with their dog?


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Did they get an earful along with their dog?


  By then I didn't really care I just wanted the dog gone, besides I left them a message.

Besides that got to pick my own eggs today and probably the next few days as my morning farmhand is sick.  Two of the high school trouble makers are still coming by to help with their lambs, which is awesome.  The football player is learning to milk cows and goats along with taking care of his lambs and Ms. Popular is taking care of her lamb and her friends.

My wife mended the fences with the "HELP" lady but I didn't think fences needed fixing.  Now I have to endure a dinner with them, ugh.  Maybe I could "accidentally" injure myself.  I would happily stage a fall into some nasty mud to get out of this one but knowing my lovely devil woman she would just reschedule.


----------



## Roll farms

We shot our neighbor's dog years ago...well, I didn't but DH did.  
We'd told them repeatedly over the years KEEP YOUR DOGS HOME.
It was after the sheep....the stupid sheep wouldn't run to the barn like the goats did, and the guard llama we had couldn't be in 2 places at once.
So he shot him...then he called the sheriff and 'told' on himself.
The sheriff went next door and explained the where's and whyfores of animal ownership and told her if the dog were still alive, they'd be seeing animal control b/c it didn't have a collar on, had an old rusty chain around it's neck, so tight it was starting to grow INTO the dog's neck.  No proof of ever having seen a vet, either.

We HOPED they'd stop dragging home dogs and chaining them out back.  HAH.

There are 2 chained up now.  Both unspayed females.  Every time one goes into heat, all the other idiot neighbors who's dogs run loose, go there to visit.  

Reason 782 why we have Gus and Edge, our LGD.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> SHHH, I don't want them knowing, then they'll want to visit and then I'll have to give them presents, blah.


I thought you were going to get all your ladies presents!  

BTW, Hubby says you don't need to clarify Crazy Wife, the crazy part is implied with wife.  Saying crazy wife is just redundant.


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHHH, I don't want them knowing, then they'll want to visit and then I'll have to give them presents, blah.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to get all your ladies presents!
> 
> BTW, Hubby says you don't need to clarify Crazy Wife, the crazy part is implied with wife.  Saying crazy wife is just redundant.
Click to expand...

Yes, but if I keep it as my title it annoys my peeping wife, lol.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> BTW, Hubby says you don't need to clarify Crazy Wife, the crazy part is implied with wife.  Saying crazy wife is just redundant.


----------



## daisychick

77Herford said:
			
		

> My wife mended the fences with the "HELP" lady but I didn't think fences needed fixing.  Now I have to endure a dinner with them, ugh.  Maybe I could "accidentally" injure myself.  I would happily stage a fall into some nasty mud to get out of this one but knowing my lovely devil woman she would just reschedule.


   That's going to be a really nice and uncomfortable dinner.


----------



## 77Herford

After changing my title I reread some of the questions and on the self sufficient part I would say I'm getting closer.  I have a side of Beef all nicely butchered in my freezer along with one Deer, four Chickens, one Turkey and some Lamb.  Oh yeah forgot about our Fish harvest so we also have Walleye, Catfish and Small Mouth Bass.

My solar panels reduced my energy usage by around 34% so far this year.  I would like to get more but they are expensive.  I use my own water and have two seperate wells.  Bought a diseal generator for when power goes out as the last one pooped out on me. 

Still need my truck to get around.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> After changing my title I reread some of the questions and on the self sufficient part I would say I'm getting closer.  *I have a side of Beer* all nicely butchered in my freezer along with one Deer, four Chickens, one Turkey and some Lamb.  Oh yeah forgot about our Fish harvest so we also have Walleye, Catfish and Small Mouth Bass.
> 
> My solar panels reduced my energy usage by around 34% so far this year.  I would like to get more but they are expensive.  I use my own water and have two seperate wells.  Bought a diseal generator for when power goes out as the last one pooped out on me.
> 
> Still need my truck to get around.


It's 5:00 somewhere and it must be on your mind  




Good for you for having a freezer full of meat / fish.   I long for solar panels, maybe someday....


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After changing my title I reread some of the questions and on the self sufficient part I would say I'm getting closer.  *I have a side of Beer* all nicely butchered in my freezer along with one Deer, four Chickens, one Turkey and some Lamb.  Oh yeah forgot about our Fish harvest so we also have Walleye, Catfish and Small Mouth Bass.
> 
> My solar panels reduced my energy usage by around 34% so far this year.  I would like to get more but they are expensive.  I use my own water and have two seperate wells.  Bought a diseal generator for when power goes out as the last one pooped out on me.
> 
> Still need my truck to get around.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 5:00 somewhere and it must be on your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you for having a freezer full of meat / fish.   I long for solar panels, maybe someday....
Click to expand...

x2 someday along with more land


----------



## 77Herford

Yeah, laugh it up ladies.  Got a kinda soar throat today.  I'm hoping its just dry air but I'm tired and my tummy isn't feeling wonderful either.


----------



## marlowmanor

Cook yourself up a nice pot of soup 

 Gargle some salt water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## redtailgal

I've got some blue jello you can have....

(sorry you feel bad )


----------



## elevan

Last time I had a sore throat I knocked it out by taking a shot of clear drinking alcohol, 1 Tbsp of raw honey and 1 Tbsp of cinnamon, put it into the microwave for 15 seconds and then drank it.  Sore throat was immediately better and I felt much better.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Last time I had a sore throat I knocked it out by taking a shot of clear drinking alcohol, 1 Tbsp of raw honey and 1 Tbsp of cinnamon, put it into the microwave for 15 seconds and then drank it.  Sore throat was immediately better and I felt much better.


 Mega gross.

Well milked the cows early after a nap which made me feel alot better.  Guess it was a little sleep deprivation and allergies.  Had a lovely  dinner with our new neighbors as my wife made herself the peacemaker, which is hilarious in my opinion when you think of her temper at times.  Its like RedTailGal saying sorry, lol.  

So the dinner was awkward as my wife practically forced words out of me but by the end of it all I did learn somethings about them.  The "HELP" wife is from Miami, FL and until moving to Iowa had never seen a farm in real life.  Her husband is a bit better from Texas Panhandle, which is misleading as he moved away at the age of ten to Florida.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I had a sore throat I knocked it out by taking a shot of clear drinking alcohol, 1 Tbsp of raw honey and 1 Tbsp of cinnamon, put it into the microwave for 15 seconds and then drank it.  Sore throat was immediately better and I felt much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Mega gross.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it was indeed gross.  BUT it worked and that is the point  



> Well milked the cows early after a nap which made me feel alot better.  Guess it was a little sleep deprivation and allergies.  Had a lovely  dinner with our new neighbors as my wife made herself the peacemaker, which is hilarious in my opinion when you think of her temper at times.  Its like RedTailGal saying sorry, lol.
> 
> So the dinner was awkward as my wife practically forced words out of me but by the end of it all I did learn somethings about them.  The "HELP" wife is from Miami, FL and until moving to Iowa had never seen a farm in real life.  Her husband is a bit better from Texas Panhandle, which is misleading as he moved away at the age of ten to Florida.


The HELP...not sure about that moniker.  Are they housekeepers, farmhands, what?  What happened that you all needed a peacemaking dinner?  Actually if the wife was being the peacemaker, then what did you say?


----------



## 77Herford

Jebus, can't you ladies keep up.  You know the lady who came on my farm and yelled "HELP".

I can't drink alcohol due to meds.
'


----------



## marlowmanor

I knew what you meant by the "HELP" woman.


----------



## elevan

So I had a mental lapse and didn't equate the lady who yelled HELP with you having dinner with the HELP.  Geesh my brain must be getting addled or something...


----------



## that's*satyrical

geez my husband doesn't need any more proof for his theory that all women are crazy. He is banned from this thread


----------



## elevan

Women are crazy because men make us that way.  And kids give us our gray hairs.


----------



## that's*satyrical

elevan said:
			
		

> Women are crazy because men make us that way.  And kids give us our gray hairs.


Ahhhh!! So true! I've always felt that way myself!! lol  Sometimes I think they even switch rolls & the men give us gray hairs while the kids drive us crazy


----------



## 77Herford

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> geez my husband doesn't need any more proof for his theory that all women are crazy. He is banned from this thread


Your husband is WELCOME.  Please Satyrical husband, please SAVE ME.



Man I slept way too long and now feel hung over.  My Nana is coming today but will be staying with nearby family as she loathes animals, lol.  I still love her and always will.

Football games should be excellent this Thanksgiving, I don't know why the family/ladies don't understand football is part of the holiday....duh.


----------



## daisychick

YEAH for Thanksgiving football.  Our household plans all meals and get togethers around the games.   LOVE FOOTBALL and TURKEY.     

So did your new neighbors finally "get" why you were upset in the first place on the day she yelled "HELP"  ????


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> YEAH for Thanksgiving football.  Our household plans all meals and get togethers around the games.   LOVE FOOTBALL and TURKEY.
> 
> So did your new neighbors finally "get" why you were upset in the first place on the day she yelled "HELP"  ????


Yes, I do believe she understood that the farm is not a mall.
Just ordered some Fried chicken for this evening from a place I LOVE, it will be so good.  

Little Red was chasing a squirrel today, it was quite humorous.  Mulan and Little Red are getting to be good friends and often can be seen sun bathing together in the afternoon.

Got a local bakery buying my milk along with a few family members.  I'm also getting all the old baked goods that don't sell for the Pigs.  I got twenty new Boer wethers and put them in the Nubian's old pen as the Nub's past quarantine and went with the other does.
My French Alpine had twins.


----------



## daisychick

Congrats on the twins!   Boys or Girls??  or????


----------



## jodief100

Cute babies!  

Food and Cowboys Football, can there be a more perfect day?


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Congrats on the twins!   Boys or Girls??  or????


Boy and a Girl.  The one with more black is the boy and the other a girl.
The birth is oddly enough perfect timing for another Goat kid in need.  We had just got a call to pickup a rescue goat kid as we foster some farm animals.  The mother and another kid were takin by Coyotes.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the twins!   Boys or Girls??  or????
> 
> 
> 
> Boy and a Girl.  The one with more black is the boy and the other a girl.
> The birth is oddly enough perfect timing for another Goat kid in need.  We had just got a call to pickup a rescue goat kid as we foster some farm animals.  The mother and another kid were takin by Coyotes.
Click to expand...

They are come cute babies! So do you think your doe will accept the foster kid or do you plan to bottle feed it?


----------



## elevan

Cute kids.


----------



## 77Herford

Just got home with the foster Goat kid.  He is a one month old Saanen.  We'll try and put him with one of the Alpines as they both have kids and see if that works and if not, we will bottle feed.


----------



## redtailgal

sigh.

taps foot.



(pics soon?)


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> sigh.
> 
> taps foot.
> 
> 
> 
> (pics soon?)


----------



## 77Herford

I did find RedTailGal and Emily in their past lives.  Must of been a class act.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## 77Herford

Yes, but I bet you laughed.


----------



## redtailgal

yeah, guess I did.

lol

them are some awful cute lil babies, I couldnt help it!


----------



## elevan

Ah, RTG, 77 is pulling out our baby pics.  We were super cute, weren't we!?


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## 77Herford

Well I was a little shocked but the British Alpine took the Foster buckling.  The British Alpine though beautiful is a little snobby but a good mom.  She sniffed the Saanen buckling, then I put him by her udder and he cautiously went to drink and she let him.  I watched him with her and her doeling and they seem to have accepted him.  I wouldn't say she's a douting mother but she doesn't just let her kid just wonder off.
We'll see how it works.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well I was a little shocked but the British Alpine took the Foster buckling.  The British Alpine though beautiful is a little snobby but a good mom.  She sniffed the Saanen buckling, then I put him by her udder and he cautiously went to drink and she let him.  I watched him with her and her doeling and they seem to have accepted him.  I wouldn't say she's a douting mother but she doesn't just let her kid just wonder off.
> We'll see how it works.


Nature does shock you at time doing things you think would never happen.  Hoping all turns out for the best for the doeling.


----------



## 77Herford

Ladies will be shopping today, lol.  They go shopping everytime Nana comes, all day the first day.  Oh and my mother goes nuts cleaning her house, its got to be perfect for Nana, which mean my wife goes crazy as well and any other connecting female relative, lmao.  Nana isn't even coming to our house but God forbid if she just happens to come and its not clean.    It cracks me up every year.

Well lets see besides the crazy but wonderful women in my family, what else is going on...hmm.  Oh, um Marshmellow, Jake and Rolly are living full time with the lambs and are getting bigger.  
Dorothy seems a bit more peppy with more feed available.

Clove and Brat have alot of work lately with those effective Coyotes.  Even with the Sheep closer to the house that doesn't stop them.  They even come out in broad day light sometimes now.


----------



## 77Herford

Lots of farmland for sale in Viginia and West Virginia.


----------



## 77Herford

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=2&Office=47053&No=47053-00997&AU=N&FT=P

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=47009&No=47009-01133&AU=N&FT=P
I would buy this place.


----------



## 77Herford

Ah the enjoyable days when your rarely seen father shows up and after a nice hello proceeds to knock you down a few pegs.  Tells me how I'm wasting my money and blah, blah, blah.  How I should just stick with one kind of cattle and not have so many breeds.  How I shouldn't have so many things going on at once.  Too many different kinds of livestock going.  
Who am I kidding I'm not done ranting.  Then he goes on about me buying the family farm and having Goats of all things on it.  There's no money in Goats, not enough people want goats.  Oh, and you can't argue with this man he just blows me off as if I'm still a kid.


----------



## elevan

Family can be a pain.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I have one just like that (dad). He is still mad at me for not going to college (20+ years ago). Uses the word "disappointed" alot, and generally makes me feel like crap. that would be why he's been through 6 wives, and only 1 of his 6 children speak to him.

While others are missing parents that have passed or that are not here for Thanksgiving, I am grateful that I had the sense to walk away from a toxic family member. 

Tough it out 77 - someday you'll get to choose his nursing home.


----------



## 77Herford

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I have one just like that (dad). He is still mad at me for not going to college (20+ years ago). Uses the word "disappointed" alot, and generally makes me feel like crap. that would be why he's been through 6 wives, and only 1 of his 6 children speak to him.
> 
> While others are missing parents that have passed or that are not here for Thanksgiving, I am grateful that I had the sense to walk away from a toxic family member.
> 
> Tough it out 77 - someday you'll get to choose his nursing home.



I bet he already gave power of attorney to my brother.  My mother is more than welcome to live with me if she needs it.


----------



## daisychick

Awwww yes, both my mom and dad are like that.   That would be the reason I left home 2 days after I turned 18 and never ever moved back home.    It took them 18 more years and a lot of huge blow ups, mainly from ME, to learn to let me live my life how I want.  Now they finally get it and keep their opinions to themselves.   The past 2 years have been the nicest yet, they have gotten better with age.  I have learned to just enjoy the good times with them and let the hateful times just blow right over my head.  

I guess my best advice is to try and enjoy the good times with your dad,  because someday he will be gone and there will be things you miss about him ( hopefully  ) .


----------



## redtailgal

My mother has a tendancy to be like that.  We've had a rough history, the two of us, and she is just angry and bitter, I think.

After being angry at her for years about her attitude about my life, I came to realize that her critical attitude was jealousy.  I can't help but wonder if that is what is going on with your dad.

Either way, it really bites.  Even as adults, its nice to have emotional support from our parents.

  We can make a joke about it, but it does hurt.  We get angry because we care. We get frustrated because sometimes they dont realize that even a grown adult loves the approval from a parent.  A simple pat on the back just goes  a long way.

I'm sorry your dad acted so poorly 77.


----------



## 77Herford

Its been over twenty years since my parents divorce but after it my relationship with my father just detiorated. 
I might see him once or twice a year now.


----------



## 77Herford

Well had a great and fun dinner with my wonderful mother, wife, sister, brother-in-law, nana, aunt and munch kin last night.  I may see the Munchkin today after our thanks giving meal but I'm making wednesday our day this year.  Nothing like a little one surrounded by four generations of family.
We had broiled Pork Chops, Sweet Potatoes, Green beans, rolls, cottage cheese and a big salad.  Oh and not to mention some a the softest, moistest chocolate brownies on earth....


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=2&Office=47053&No=47053-00997&AU=N&FT=P
> 
> http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=47009&No=47009-01133&AU=N&FT=P
> I would buy this place.


I like your second choice too.  Could see me there with my goats, sheep, chickens, rabbits, and definitely the horse I wanted from when I was soooooo young.  

Thanks for posting this 77.  Nice to dream while sitting idle until the time comes.  

K

BTW:  Happy "Turkey" Day.  Glad you had a lovely dinner with your family yesterday.  Hoping you get to see Munchkin today.


----------



## elevan

Happy Thanksgiving 77


----------



## 77Herford

Well the Turkey got done an hour early so now all the martiarchs are running around like chickens with their heads cut off.  I was given the stare to turn off the game,....grumble.  My computer is on the fristz.  
Had a crazy day, which I will fill you in later on.


----------



## daisychick

Our lovely dinner is done, Turkey and all the trimmings was delicious and we kept the football game on all through the meal and now we are watching the other game.      Hope you have a Happy Harvest Day.


----------



## 77Herford

All delicious here too.


----------



## 77Herford

So about the other stuff.  Friday night a drunk driver drove right through our property fence with his over sized truck and then proceded to go through a few more fences before stopping.  No animals were hurt or even in those pastures and we didn't get any cops involved.  Its an area issue but normally I wouldn't vouch for any drunk driver.  
Of course he is paying for all the damages.  Its a long story but the short version is he is retired, no family left and drinks alot on the holidays.


----------



## 77Herford

Early morning milking leaves something to be desired.  Wind is dying down.


----------



## 77Herford

I picked up some rescue Sheep, sounds like they have bounced around a bit, since we just delt with No Kill shelters.  So when you get any livestock it needs to find a suitable home unless its dangerous or just plain to sick and won't make it then they euth it.  Most animals aren't livestock so there aren't alot of foster farms in the country.  I don't blame anyone for not being one, it takes alot of paper work and hours of your time that many people don't have.
So I got twenty Polypay ewes.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Wow, you don't ever have a spare minute, do you?


----------



## 77Herford

So yes we have some old Polypay sheep that are a talkative bunch of ladies.  Their average age is 8 so I don't know if they are still capable of reproduction.
This is were my dad would get frusterated with my big heart, as I talked about having a retirement farm as a kid and having all my animals who led good reproductive live would be able to live out their lives until old age and death.  This for the most part hasn't happened but I will let some of my first cows who I have a particular love for live their full life out.


----------



## elevan

I had the opportunity to work with some Polypay sheep when I got my FAMANCHA training. Nice animals.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, ISU use to have a nice Sheep research program but had to cut back do to budget and sold off their heard but lots of good data came from them.  These sheep have been worked with in the past as they are rather friendly around me and let me check them over.  A majority of them have good teeth, which would be a major plus for future lambs.


----------



## 77Herford

I decided since I'm a Farm Zoo I should just keep the old Polypay ewe's, .  I'll put Brutis with them and see what happens, unless I can find a Polypay ram quickly enough.  Then I can put them in with the Kat's.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## 77Herford

Yay, found some PolyPay semen from my AI guy.  Now just wait a few more days as their cycles data shows the days in heat.  Many of them should be ready soon and I'll hopefully get lambs.

Brutis and the other two, which I can't think of their names right now, lol, are chilling in their own little paddock.

I know a Hobby farmer lady down the road just got some Baby doll sheep.  Saw the trailer taking I'm guessing a dozen or so.  I talked with her that same day I saw the trailer go down the road and she seem's like she know's her stuff.  Carol is her name and she's way older than me I'm guessing mid 50's.  She's hilarious but not a complete goofball.  Her parents had a hobby farm when she was little until she was about 15 and her dad got a big job in Chicago.  So long story short she raised a family in Chicago, then after some heart trouble retired, sold everything and moved here.  She has her long time partner Ronald who I didn't see as he is bringing the last load from Chicago.  I guess she knits alot and makes crafts and then goes to craft fairs and sell her stuff.  Her old job was way to stressful on her ticker, which I can sympathize with.

So it will be nice to have some neighbors around me that know something about farming, lol.


----------



## 77Herford

Me and P finally took down four Coyotes. We believe we got the male and female alpha's.  
Chickens are all held up in the coops today with the chilly start.  Ducks and Geese are staying in the barn alot lately and probably will until spring.  Going to to some Turkey's but can't decide what kind.


----------



## elevan

Question...so you don't coop your ducks and geese?  What are your losses to predators like with them?

On the turkeys - I'm sticking with heritage breeds.  I raised Blue Slate this year.  They had a lot of meat on them, so I see no reason to raise the broad breasted variety unless I'm gonna be feeding a ton of people.


----------



## 77Herford

Oh, I Coop my two Mallard Ducks every night in there little abode.  The Geese I have a coop for beside a pond very close to the house but a branch from a Cottonwood fell on it last week with all that wind.  No geese was injured because it was during the day, which is when they like to go to the old barn.  So right now they are living it up in mounds of straw, until I get around to fixing their coop with pond front property.

As for predator's, I have lost a few chickens but only from the constant free range flock, who tend to go well past my sight during the day.  The rest of my chickens, when I let them out usually stick to the house and main buildings area so they have the protection of Raven and Chief.

At night the Free Range flock does get put in a coop but if anyone is late they better find a tree.


----------



## 77Herford

Increasing my Silage feeding for my Cattle both Beef and Dairy.


----------



## redtailgal

How is the kitchen project?

all stainless appliances I presume............


----------



## 77Herford

You would like Stainless steel.  But you can see finger prints on them.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Actually they make a new kind of stainless that wipes clean easily. We put it in our new kitchen. Works well with 3 greasy fingered kids, 4 if you count the hubby


----------



## 77Herford

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Actually they make a new kind of stainless that wipes clean easily. We put it in our new kitchen. Works well with 3 greasy fingered kids, 4 if you count the hubby


  Poor husband.

The wife is stearing towards black frig and stove top and oven.
Oh, and if you can believe it with todays technology and so many things prefab the kitchen is nearly complete.



This will be similar to our kitchen's design.  The stove top/oven will be black and the counter top is a blue with white speckles in it.



Should be plenty of seating for two Ape women I know.


----------



## redtailgal

77Herford said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they make a new kind of stainless that wipes clean easily. We put it in our new kitchen. Works well with 3 greasy fingered kids, 4 if you count the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> Poor husband.
> 
> The wife is stearing towards black frig and stove top and oven.
> Oh, and if you can believe it with todays technology and so many things prefab the kitchen is nearly complete.
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/3569_kitchen.jpg[/url]
> This will be similar to our kitchen's design.  The stove top/oven will be black and the counter top is a blue with white speckles in it.
> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/3569_redtail_and_emily_in_their_past_lives.jpg[/url]
> Should be plenty of seating for two Ape women I know.
Click to expand...

Very nice. (the kitchen, not the ape comment)


----------



## elevan




----------



## autumnprairie

caveman days are here just for you.


----------



## RPC

Finger prints show up really well on Black too so sorry about your luck.


----------



## 77Herford

Autumn do I need to find a picture for you, too.


----------



## 77Herford

RPC said:
			
		

> Finger prints show up really well on Black too so sorry about your luck.


Why you saying that about my luck?


----------



## autumnprairie

lol what is a lil humor between friends 
I am sure your MIL and DW would love to know that they are orangutans.


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> caveman days are here just for you.
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/vahidrk1.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/Just_Cuz_15.gif
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/25r30wi.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/171.gif


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> lol what is a lil humor between friends
> I am sure your MIL and DW would love to know that they are orangutans.


Not called for, Autumn.  Its a joke I have with other friends on here and besides the Apes are cute.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caveman days are here just for you.
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/vahidrk1.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/Just_Cuz_15.gif
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/25r30wi.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/171.gif
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/42kmoig.gif
Click to expand...


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caveman days are here just for you.
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/vahidrk1.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/Just_Cuz_15.gif
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/25r30wi.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/171.gif
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/42kmoig.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/snapoutofit.gif
> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/tnp.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/245.gif
Click to expand...


----------



## autumnprairie

ouch!

























this is fun


----------



## 77Herford

Not really go hijack Reds Journal.


----------



## autumnprairie

ok I will leave you alone and be nice


----------



## jodief100

I think the orangutans are cute!


----------



## 77Herford

Snowing


----------



## wannacow

Wish it was here.  We're so dry!  Enjoy!


----------



## marlowmanor

You can keep your snow!


----------



## daisychick

Snowing here too and a high of 25 degrees today.   I LOVE IT!


----------



## 77Herford

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Livinwright Farm

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/2023.gif http://www.pic4ever.com/images/2029.gif
> 
> You can keep your snow!


*X's 2!!!*


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

77Herford said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


X2 I don't like snow either!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

77Herford said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 77Herford

Give me tons of snow, I love snow.  Another issue family related, I just had to scream.


----------



## 77Herford

Sorry temporary crazy time.  

I got a bunch of sick wethers, ugh.  My Nubians and Boers are all wonky.


----------



## 77Herford

Bunch of Goats with the run's.  Many of them are having difficulty breathing as well with weezing.  I got the Vet coming out and took out everything I'm feeding them.  Sent my wife off to her Vet lab to test all the feed and hay I've been giving them as thats the only thing I can guess to be causing all this.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Bunch of Goats with the run's.  Many of them are having difficulty breathing as well with weezing.  I got the Vet coming out and took out everything I'm feeding them.  Sent my wife off to her Vet lab to test all the feed and hay I've been giving them as thats the only thing I can guess to be causing all this.


That stinks, sorry to hear that I hope all turns out ok.
Keep us posted, K?


----------



## Ms. Research

How's your goats doing?  

K


----------



## 77Herford

Something in their food poisoned them.  Now its just a matter of finding said substance.  Had to go out and buy some expensive Goat feed until we understand the problem.  Unfortunately two of my Boer wethers died last night so we'll have them checked over for anything, one will go to my Vet and the other to our University who has one of the best Vet schools in the country.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Oh No  SO sorry to hear that. Hope you can find out the culprit soon. Let us know so that we know not to use whatever food you were using.


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry to hear that you lost some, hope you have answers soon


----------



## elevan

Wow 77, I'm sorry to hear about your troubles with your goats.  Is your feed (hay and grain) grown on the farm?


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Wow 77, I'm sorry to hear about your troubles with your goats.  Is your feed (hay and grain) grown on the farm?


The Wether's hay I got seperate as its higher ratio of Alfalfa.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 77, I'm sorry to hear about your troubles with your goats.  Is your feed (hay and grain) grown on the farm?
> 
> 
> 
> The Wether's hay I got seperate as its higher ratio of Alfalfa.
Click to expand...

Keep us posted on the labs, vet's thoughts and necropsy results...please.  Goats are such a learning curve even if you've had them awhile - they really know how to throw something different at you.

How are the surviving wethers?  Have you added electrolytes to their water?  It'll help them recover from the diarrhea.


----------



## wannacow

That's awful.  I'm so sorry.  Hope you can figure out what's going on.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

77Herford said:
			
		

> Something in their food poisoned them.  Now its just a matter of finding said substance.  Had to go out and buy some expensive Goat feed until we understand the problem.  Unfortunately two of my Boer wethers died last night so we'll have them checked over for anything, one will go to my Vet and the other to our University who has one of the best Vet schools in the country.


Oh...   Sorry that you lost them, but glad that you, your vet, and the university will be able to learn exactly what happened with them.

Where the only new thing was the outsourced hay, my assumption is potentially some sort of mold or aggressive bacteria in the hay..  I would check around with anyone else who bought their hay to see if they are having problems in their animals too... just a thought.


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry 77.  

That just sucks.  I have to suspect the hay as well.  Around here I have trouble with moldy hay.  All the cow people feed it with no problems and don't understand it is a big NO NO for goats.  I am starting to get my hay guy to undersatnd, goats do NOT eat anything.  

Perhaps a poisonious plant in the hay?  A neighbor here got some Jimson weed seeds in his hay and lost several cows.


----------



## 77Herford

Well I got some results.  It is the Hay we all suspected and it had several plants known to be poisonous to Goats; Foxglove, Horse Nettle, Milk Weed, and Hemlock.  We talked with the guy we got that hay from and it took him some time to remember but did recall a patch of mixed praire and brush area that he had cut and put into a few large squares worth.  It just happened to be heavily concentrated in these few bales, which caused the issue but not nowing which ones, I can't use them.  The hay guy bought back all the hay and agreed to pay me market value for my 7 lost Wethers now.
Several more are still pretty sick but theres not a whole lot to do except wait as its been over a day since they ate it.  The wethers aren't very hungery but some I can get to drink water.
I put in hay from my lots.  It's Alfalfa content isn't as high but I know whats in it.


----------



## marlowmanor

Glad you figured it out and that the hay guy is willing to make things right by you by taking back the hay and paying for the goats that have died because of it. Sorry for your losses.


----------



## 77Herford

Well looks like we have conflicting info on the results.  Some of the Goats appear to be suffering from mold in the hay.  Some are sick from the concentrated doses of poisonous plants and a few others from their blood and fecal work are showing a chemical toxin in the form of a herbicide.  
Everybody is getting a charcoal treatment, some still are getting drenching boosts for energy to fight.  Some more very weak ones had to be put down.
Its unfortunate things like this happen but its also a learning experience for all.  This will not end my business with the said "Hay Guy" as he is truly sorry and eager to make up for the whole thing.  Plus he's a good person and the only African American farmer I've seen in the area, which doesn't change anything but he has struggled with some ignorant people.  Any who off my little soap box.

Now that the team of Vet's truly know whats going on the prognosis is good for the rest.  My hay guy, Thomas will still be combining my Oats next year but I may put off buying hay from him for a while.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

That's an awful thing to go through... the joys of being a farmer  Sounds like your hay guy is someone worth doing business with if he can get you some good hay.  Not many would pay for the losses.


----------



## 77Herford

I only got this hay for the Wethers which is one plus.  I normally have more than enough hay.  The Wether's hay was straight Alfalfa.  Now they will get the same old stuff as the rest.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 77, I'm sorry to hear about your troubles with your goats.  Is your feed (hay and grain) grown on the farm?
> 
> 
> 
> The Wether's hay I got seperate as its higher ratio of Alfalfa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep us posted on the labs, vet's thoughts and necropsy results...please.  Goats are such a learning curve even if you've had them awhile - they really know how to throw something different at you.
> 
> How are the surviving wethers?  Have you added electrolytes to their water?  It'll help them recover from the diarrhea.
Click to expand...

Sorry for some reason I missed your post Elevan.  Yes, they are getting Electrolytes in their water.  It is proving very helpful as I've been watching them most of the day.  Though they are usually sleeping right now, many of the remaining are up and eating their feed pellets, which is a vast improvement from just hours ago.  The Charcoal treatment helped, though it was a bloody mess I tell ya.  I wretched a couple of times while doing one Nubian as he did his runny business on my boots,....nasty.

On a much better note, I loooove the color and disposition of my British Alpine doe.  I might be addicted to this goat breed, they are so purdy.


----------



## redtailgal

I am glad that you got it figured out and things are looking up.......please keep us posted.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

W O W ! 



(1) That there was that much in the way of natural & chemical toxins in the hay...
& (2) That the guy is willing to pay you market value for the wethers you lost because of his hay! That is just so awe striking that someone is actually willing to do that now-a-days.

I am sorry that you are having to put more of them down, that is just so heart breaking, but at least you know what the reasons for them being ill are/were.


Are you giving warm or cool water & electrolytes? the warm water will be absorbed faster, and when you are giving the electrolytes you definitely want them to get as much as possible to help them flush their systems of the toxins.(I'm sure you already know that though)

I wouldn't give them any kaolin pectin if they are scouring, cause where you know it is toxin related, you want them to expel as much of the toxins as possible... Thinking about it, it might be a bit more costly, but if you could just let the scours run their course and have the remaining boys put on IV fluids to keep them hydrated... so their bodies can just focus on kicking every last toxin to the curb... Something to bring up to the vet if you are willing though...


----------



## 77Herford

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> W O W ! [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-shocked007.gif[/url]
> 
> (1) That there was that much in the way of natural & chemical toxins in the hay...
> & (2) That the guy is willing to pay you market value for the wethers you lost because of his hay! That is just so awe striking that someone is actually willing to do that now-a-days.
> 
> I am sorry that you are having to put more of them down, that is just so heart breaking, but at least you know what the reasons for them being ill are/were.
> 
> 
> Are you giving warm or cool water & electrolytes? the warm water will be absorbed faster, and when you are giving the electrolytes you definitely want them to get as much as possible to help them flush their systems of the toxins.(I'm sure you already know that though)
> 
> I wouldn't give them any kaolin pectin if they are scouring, cause where you know it is toxin related, you want them to expel as much of the toxins as possible... Thinking about it, it might be a bit more costly, but if you could just let the scours run their course and have the remaining boys put on IV fluids to keep them hydrated... so their bodies can just focus on kicking every last toxin to the curb... Something to bring up to the vet if you are willing though...


Well since its not cold enough outside, the water is probably cool.  It seems like the Nubian's are tougher as less died and they seem to be recovering faster.  The Boers took the most losses and seemed to have the worst symtoms.  I would use IV's on my higher valued items.  I know many of my readers are Goat ladies but I'm raising the wethers from just weaned to meat.  My Dairy Does I would IV up in a minute as they have a long term production value.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear you got things figured out.  

K


----------



## Queen Mum

Sounds like your hay guy is a stand up fella.  He's a keeper in my book.  Every farmer has a bad moment like that and his heart must have just sunk when he heard the news.

As for your loss, I'm really sorry to hear it.  What a bummer!   I hope your goats are back on their feed quickly.  Fortunately their rumens work pretty fast to clear out the gunk so if you can keep them eating and drinking water, you should have them back up to speed pretty quick.  

Thank God for probios!


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, Probios are wonderful.  The Nubians are perking up today, though still not 100 percent.  The Boers are a mixture of coming around to nibbling hay I put out.
Yesterday we completely mucked the Wether's shelter and sanitized everything.  Now we the humans aren't feeling well.

"When it rains, it pours."

P.S
Its actually raining cold rain right now.


----------



## redtailgal

Humans need electrolytes too, acidophilus instead of probios, rest and a good movie.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Humans need electrolytes too, acidophilus instead of probios, rest and a good movie.


chubbydog811 would probably just go ahead and eat some Probios!   Sorry Sarah, I had to say it!   you know I love you to bits!


----------



## 77Herford

Huh, whatever.  Feeling alot better with a long nap.  The wife and I snuggled for a few hours of giggles and some good sleeping.
Cold rainy day, animals for the most part are under their shelters.
Just checked on the Wethers and everyone was at the hay chomping away.  Most of pooping good with little pellet piles, lol.

On a much better note I forgot to say I was able to actually ride Cassie.  It was a bit bumpy and crazy but I'm happy.
The little Saanen buck is doing well with his foster mom.  I NEED names for these does.  The snobby British Alpine and the Aloof French Alpine.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

77Herford said:
			
		

> Huh, whatever.  Feeling alot better with a long nap.  The wife and I snuggled for a few hours of giggles and some good sleeping.
> Cold rainy day, animals for the most part are under their shelters.
> Just checked on the Wethers and everyone was at the hay chomping away.  Most of pooping good with little pellet piles, lol.
> 
> On a much better note I forgot to say I was able to actually ride Cassie.  It was a bit bumpy and crazy but I'm happy.
> The little Saanen buck is doing well with his foster mom.  I NEED names for these does.  The snobby British Alpine and the Aloof French Alpine.


Glad you & wife and the wethers are feeling better.

How about Victoria for the snob,  and Monet(meaning solitary) for the aloof alpine?


----------



## 77Herford

Hmmm...now to think about Spring wooded pastures.  The Pig Feeding forum made me think about it.  My mutt Sows LOVE to root around and forage for their food rather than just eat it out of the trough, which is making their pen a mess so to try and make things more interesting for them I added a small patch of Timber to their pen as there is several acres of timber just past their pen.  I also pitch Alfalfa pellets and other veggies into their pen instead of just putting it in the trough.
Side tracked there a bit.  Fencing timber is so much harder....


----------



## 77Herford

Got a nice dusting of snow this morning and it hasn't melted yet.  The does and kids seem to like it.  The wethers are taking it easy for the most part.  The friendly Charolais got a good scratch today along with a few handfuls of oats.  Tank, Trouble and Shaggy are getting along after some pecking order disputes.  My Tank kept his top spot if any Galloway fans are listening, lol.  I'm a bit surprised though, the Galloway is a beast of a bull.
Except for my premium bunch of Herefords, I have all the cows in one herd for the winter.

My wife and I took a late morning ride on Emily and Ash.  It is a very pretty setting with a fresh snow and green grass peeking through.    "Inside joke, you won't understand"

Little Red was up to no good this morning attacking her mothers tail.  I wonder sometimes if she isn't part Cat or something.  It was pretty funny as Mulan just watched the whole thing as if Red were nutz.

Jake, Rolly and Marshmellow proved themselves this morning by chasing off a bunny, .  They were rather proud of their work.


----------



## elevan

Humpf!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

You know, I will never get tired of reading your thread... I may have missed out on a post somewhere, but are Jake, Rolly, and Marshmellow your LGDs...?


----------



## 77Herford

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> You know, I will never get tired of reading your thread... I may have missed out on a post somewhere, but are Jake, Rolly, and Marshmellow your LGDs...?


Yes, they are the fearsome three puppies.  They are Great Pyrenees and like to please.  Jake is the runt of the group.  Marshmellow is the next size and likes to snuggle, he's also the moderater of the three.  Then theres Rolly super puppy, he keeps well but will always eat if offered hence the name, lol.  "Mother, mother, I'm hungry mother, I'm Hungry."


----------



## Livinwright Farm

77Herford said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I will never get tired of reading your thread... I may have missed out on a post somewhere, but are Jake, Rolly, and Marshmellow your LGDs...?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are the fearsome three puppies.  They are Great Pyrenees and like to please.  Jake is the runt of the group.  Marshmellow is the next size and likes to snuggle, he's also the moderater of the three.  Then theres Rolly super puppy, he keeps well but will always eat if offered hence the name, lol.  "Mother, mother, I'm hungry mother, I'm Hungry."http://www.pic4ever.com/images/129fs4252631.gif
Click to expand...

 Aww!!


----------



## 77Herford

Wethers back to their playful selves.  Got my refund money, yay.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Glad everything is finally getting back to normal


----------



## 77Herford

Weee wide awake a midnight, joy, joy.    I'm bored.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Weee wide awake a midnight, joy, joy.    I'm bored.


  X2


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weee wide awake a midnight, joy, joy.    I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...

These are the dangerous times for my pocket book, lol.  I already spent nearly 250 on christmas gifts for the little ones in my life.  My mother really made out this year since I missed mothers day .  For my whoops moment I'm getting her one of her fav's of Harry and Davids Moose munch mix.  Getting the same for my little sister as she is just a great sibling but Harry and David is expensive but gooood.
My wife is still getting the fancy ring.  I can't get any Templeton Rye as they already sold out, my dad is an amatuer bourbon conisour.  Probably get him some Makers Mark.


----------



## autumnprairie

Sounds good, My DH wants a tool set for Christmas and a flat screen tv ( he is getting the tools for christmas) Flat screen sometime after Christmas. My Cousin is getting new bedroom make over and
 xbox 360 /w kinnect. He is also part of Angle tree the same person has had his Angle tree from birth and has ask to continue until he is 18
 (I believe it is due to the death of his only living parent last month, my Uncle). Grand kids get a toy and pjs kids get pj too I think.
Oh and my present is my Dairy goats. (posted in my journal with pictures


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> I can't get any Templeton Rye as they already sold out, my dad is an amatuer bourbon conisour.  Probably get him some Makers Mark.


----------



## 77Herford

Just learned the ban on horse slaughter may be over soon.  I have mixed views on this..

Weaned Dorothy's piglets and Blanche's at the same time, lots of screaming pigs.  Thank goodness sixty loaves of bread shut them up.  I set up some old milkers for the Piglets with raw cows milk.  They should put on weight much faster now.  Now Dorothy and Blanche can get some condition back before it gets really cold.
Got some Corn and Soybean meal from the mill to help build up the Weaned pigs.  Seperates the boys from the girls.  Over the next few months I need to decide if I want to keep any.


----------



## elevan

Never really a ban on it at the federal level - just a lack of inspection.  And without inspection there could be no slaughter.  Although there are a handful of states that put out an outright ban.

There needs to be a checks and balances system to control the population of animals and slaughter provides that.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, just how some of them are killed concerned me.  Also seeing so many perfectly good horses going to slaughter.  People need to stop breeding their mares and look at the immense population at their door step.  So many breeding horses and then don't know how to train them properly, which leads to little interest in purchasing, which lead to such high slaughter of horses.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Yes, just how some of them are killed concerned me.  Also seeing so many perfectly good horses going to slaughter.  *People need to stop breeding their mares and look at the immense population at their door step.*  So many breeding horses and then don't know how to train them properly, which leads to little interest in purchasing, which lead to such high slaughter of horses.


I agree.  Irresponsible breeding (of all species) is a root for problems.


----------



## 77Herford

All the animals seem playful today.  Wethers are running, bucking and headbutting.  Goat kids are frolicing around.  Little Red and Mulan are jumping and crunching the frozen grass as 100 plus cows from the main herd just watch all the excitement.  My friends mares are running around in short bursts probably to stay warm but I like to watch them run in a herd setting.  The Sheep are all sunbathing right now all huddled up.  Polypays are bred and chillin in their little pen.  Chickens aren't doing anything but staying in their respected coops.

Marshmellow, Jake and Rolly are getting so big.  They are entering the goofy stage of growth and eating ALOT of food.  Jake is nearly the size of Marshmellow now and my wife thinks Jake will get bigger than Marsh by adulthood.  Rolly already weights fifty pounds  and out weighs his brothers by ten pounds.

Clove and Brat are doing great.  I will be sending them down to Farm 2 after winter to help with the growing herd.


----------



## 77Herford

Oven installer is here.  New oven going in with microwave, we don't need a new microwave IMHO but I guess my thoughts don't count.  My old Microwave works great but it doesn't fit in the wall so whaaa whaaa.    Some days I want to open up my wifes head and see how she reasons.


----------



## elevan

Since you stated before that she does the majority of the cooking  - then I can tell you from a cook's standpoint that the placement of items in the kitchen is very important.  I get so frustrated if someone changes things on me.  And when a new appliance is bought then I'm the one to place it.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Since you stated before that she does the majority of the cooking  - then I can tell you from a cook's standpoint that the placement of items in the kitchen is very important.  I get so frustrated if someone changes things on me.  And when a new appliance is bought then I'm the one to place it.









  Women


----------



## elevan

Don't tell me you don't get upset if she decides to mess around in your garage / workshop / mancave....


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Don't tell me you don't get upset if she decides to mess around in your garage / workshop / mancave....


Never


----------



## elevan

Uh huh...


----------



## 77Herford

She know's who in charge and gives me my daily worship as ordered.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ok, my wife was reading this behind my back in stealth mode and slapped me on the back of the head so I'm supposed to add this for what she did to me....
It was a love tap.


----------



## elevan

Haha!  Good for her!  You deserved that one!


----------



## 77Herford

I don't think I will be getting a man cave anytime soon.  Not because of what I said or cash but I would rather have more ANIMALS, lol.  I have already put out feelers on Wabbits.


----------



## elevan

Wabbits huh?


----------



## 77Herford

Mainly for family and a few friends and aquaintances I know that like a good Rabbit every once in a while.  Rabbit stew mostly.


----------



## redtailgal

Without thinking, I served rabbit pie the day before Easter one year.  My kids were fine with it.  The neighbor's kids were NOT impressed when my son told them it was "Easter Rabbit Pie".  The mother of those children didnt let them come back to my house.

I didnt shed a single tear over the whole incident.


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Without thinking, I served rabbit pie the day before Easter one year.  My kids were fine with it.  The neighbor's kids were NOT impressed when my son told them it was "Easter Rabbit Pie".  The mother of those children didnt let them come back to my house.
> 
> I didnt shed a single tear over the whole incident.
> 
> http://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/bunnydance.gif


----------



## 77Herford

Got a complete surprise today.  Was putting fresh round bales in the cow's pen and saw a Simmental with a tiny calf at her side.  I knew from my purchase that they had been exposed to an old bull but the guy had a huge ratio of cows to bull and the old bull was said to have an injured back leg making it all but impossible for him to mount.

I don't mind the surprise I like calves but I just like to know when they are coming.  So she's in a warm stall with the little bull calf.  I'll get the others preg checked  soon enough.  They are all fat but so are the rest of my cow's, lol.


----------



## marlowmanor

:bun Congratulations on the surprise!


----------



## autumnprairie

:bun
CONGRATS!!!! pics  please


----------



## elevan

Yay!  Congratulations!


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## Ms. Research

What a lovely surprise.  Congratulations!

K


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, so I'l be rigging up one of my old coops into a multi Rabbit Hutch.  My wife is getty over getting potential rabbits .  She will be getting one for herself, never to be eaten and the rest are livestock.




Wifes bunny


----------



## Ms. Research

Such a resourceful kind of guy.   Using old coops for rabbit hutches.  They will be perfect for your rabbit livestock.  

Really glad to hear Wife once one for a pet.  Rabbits are really neat to have around.  And yes, they do cause that Awwww sydrome.  Just like a calf, kid, lamb, puppy can do. 

Are you getting Champaignes? 


Wishing you the best in this venture.

eta:  Yes you are going with Champaignes.  Very nice.  

K


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Such a resourceful kind of guy.   Using old coops for rabbit hutches.  They will be perfect for your rabbit livestock.
> 
> Really glad to hear Wife once one for a pet.  Rabbits are really neat to have around.  And yes, they do cause that Awwww sydrome.  Just like a calf, kid, lamb, puppy can do.
> 
> Are you getting Champaignes?
> 
> 
> Wishing you the best in this venture.
> 
> eta:  Yes you are going with Champaignes.  Very nice.
> 
> K


I thought I was going with Champainges but upon visiting the place I saw some NZ's and they didn't have red eyes, which is a quom of mine.  I was under the false impression that NZ's were all white but nooo.  So I will be getting NZ's.  An Orange doe and Grey Doe with a buck.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a resourceful kind of guy.   Using old coops for rabbit hutches.  They will be perfect for your rabbit livestock.
> 
> Really glad to hear Wife once one for a pet.  Rabbits are really neat to have around.  And yes, they do cause that Awwww sydrome.  Just like a calf, kid, lamb, puppy can do.
> 
> Are you getting Champaignes?
> 
> 
> Wishing you the best in this venture.
> 
> eta:  Yes you are going with Champaignes.  Very nice.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was going with Champainges but upon visiting the place I saw some NZ's and they didn't have red eyes, which is a quom of mine.  I was under the false impression that NZ's were all white but nooo.  So I will be getting NZ's.  An Orange doe and Grey Doe with a buck.
Click to expand...

Congratulations.  NZ's have come a long way with coloring.  Glad you found ones without those evil red eyes.  I can understand, yellow eyes in goats kind of creep me out too.   Will your wife breed her doe?  Or will she just have her as a pet?  

K


----------



## autumnprairie

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a resourceful kind of guy.   Using old coops for rabbit hutches.  They will be perfect for your rabbit livestock.
> 
> Really glad to hear Wife once one for a pet.  Rabbits are really neat to have around.  And yes, they do cause that Awwww sydrome.  Just like a calf, kid, lamb, puppy can do.
> 
> Are you getting Champaignes?
> 
> 
> Wishing you the best in this venture.
> 
> eta:  Yes you are going with Champaignes.  Very nice.
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was going with Champainges but upon visiting the place I saw some NZ's and they didn't have red eyes, which is a quom of mine.  I was under the false impression that NZ's were all white but nooo.  So I will be getting NZ's.  An Orange doe and Grey Doe with a buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations.  NZ's have come a long way with coloring.  Glad you found ones without those evil red eyes.  I can understand, yellow eyes in goats kind of creep me out too.   Will your wife breed her doe?  Or will she just have her as a pet?
> 
> K
Click to expand...

NZ have 3 base colors Red, White and Black that is where you get all your colors from you may still see a few white in you kits.

Cadbury rabbit is a Red NZ which is a mahgony( spelling)


----------



## 77Herford

I don't think my Wife plans on breeding her little doe.


----------



## 77Herford

Should get a large snow storm by next wednesday or thursday.  I'm affraid that some of it will be freezing rain first which is annoying but common in the Central Midwest.
I'm having waves of anxiety today, which is not cool.  They brought me down half a pill of anti-anxiety meds and that was weeks ago.  I guess the full affect is hitting me now and I don't like it.  Give me depression I know how to deal with that.


----------



## elevan




----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

>


Thanks, might actually take some Xanax, which I haven't had to take for a very long time.  Can't eat much right now, ugh.

On a side note I'm selling my Hereford sows as I have decided its too much work for now.  I know some people nearby who would love them and have other Herefords, plus the lady would keep in touch with me, which I would like.  I really don't mind what they pay me for them, just want a good home as I have gotten a bit attached.
The two mutt Sows will be staying on as they only require one continuous pen as they still get along when they have piglets.  
So Dorothy and Blanche will be picked up tomorrow by their friendly new owner.
Lambs are really putting on growth and fattening up.  I'm happy the Sheep are really putting on hair/wool for the winter months now.
As for the Polypay's they are nice a poofy, lol.  If I remember right Sheep gestate for 145 days.  "I looked it up"


----------



## 77Herford

Sorry you'll hear alot from me tonight with things the way they are.  I just realized that Goats and Sheep have near identical gestation periods, lol.  I'm sure I was told this and read it a few times but I still forgot.  So some of my birth estimates may be off, lol.
Personally I wish they all had babies faster.  Having to wait half a year or more for some is annoying.
Oh and one other Simmental is pregnant and should have a calf any day now so shes in a corral attached to a barn stall.  Her stall neighbor is the other Simmental with Calf in tow and they talk through out the day and can see each other once outside in their seperate corrals.  I will put them together once the other calf is born.


----------



## Ms. Research

So bunny will be a pet for your wife.  Sweet.

Tired of pigs?  Really?  Well at least you know what you want and you found a nice home for them.   Plus the "mutt" pigs will keep you in Pork.  

Anxiety attacks?  Sorry to hear about that.  I know all about depression.  Been dealing with it for almost 2 years now.  Really bad day coming Sunday.  Don't use pills though.  Don't like any man-made form of trying to alter your state of mind to try to help cope.  Some people need them.  If it works good for you.  Go for it.    Don't need a shrink.  Have my Better Half going through the same thing I am and we are dealing with it.  

Wishing you luck getting rid of your anxiety.  I would think taking a nice ride or spending time with your animals could help bring that down.  My animals help tremendously.  

K


----------



## jodief100

Nice to have healthy baby cows.  

Sorry about the doldrums.  I get that way when the days get short, I hope things get better.


----------



## 77Herford

Well the other Simmental cow is getting closer I think, she's pacing  and checking her sides.  Snowed south of us last night but we didn't get much more than a flurry or two.  Gave Sheep another pen to run in, its really just a long old work road so they get some late season tasty's.


----------



## 77Herford

Reposting some images I erased.  Ellse the spotted Nubian doe.


----------



## elevan

Nice looking girl.


----------



## 77Herford

The Matriarch of the dairy does.  I was for a time calling her Whitey but my other nickname for her is Nibbles because she will nibble on anything and that is what I always thought Goats did before I became better educated on them and owned them.




Agnes the Greyish doe and her friend Louise the brownish doe.


----------



## wannacow

Don't you just love the nubian faces?  They're so pretty!


----------



## 77Herford

I like the long floppy ears.  I'm sure I'll get all sorts of comments from the other Goat ladies and maybe one guy reading but I swear the Nubian's are more efficent grazers than my other does of other breeds.  I'm seriously thinking of keeping my French Alpine buck for the future herd sire.  Keeping purebred Goats isn't an issue for me, I just want milk and pasture control along the timber.
The two remaining Sows got their pen doubled in size today, so they spent the day looking around.  The mutt piglets are growing faster than the Hereford pigs.  Its like they grow over night everyday.  Good thing I'm giving them lots of extra starter feed.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, with my neighborhood expanding and becoming a neighborhood to my west and south, I must once again put up with people, lol.  I sound like a grumpy old man.
I would say the average acreage at around two acres some larger ones.  No, I haven't had any surprise visitors lately.  Most of the new Hobby Farms have a chicken or two and many have at least one horse.  I'm happy to report some of them actually regularly ride their horses.  A couple have a house cow, some of the house cows made me laugh so much I had to pull over.  One property has an Angus cow with calf and they are actually trying to milk her.  I truly feel for them as the Angus cow's utter isn't that big, I doubt they are getting much.  My wife met the wife of the debocle and they assumed all cow's could provide enough milk for a family.  
My Wife I'm sure smiled but educated the lady on a few different breeds that will provide much more milk.  That was a month ago and I don't see the Angus or calf anymore driving by but I do see speckled Shorthorn with a full milk bag and red calf at side.  

One more educated family in the barrel so many more to go.  We have two older couples close by that are becoming fast friends and they too becoming friends.  The Sheep lady and Grandma chicken is what we respectively call them.  I fear they may make my lady an old lady before her time.


----------



## 77Herford

Had to sick Chief on a Coy Dog this morning and it ended up being a trap as there were actually three of them.  I called out Raven who still has pups and went into the fray as Chief bravely tried to hold his own.  I had been up all night and hearing the calls getting closer and closer until I knew they had to be with in the main property/house area.
So Raven bless her soul came bolting out and went right to work.  Raven really is viscious once in attack mode.  Two of the Coy Dogs ran off limping but we got one.  Chief has got some bites and scratches on him, which we have treated.  Raven who killed the Coy dog with her signature death grip on the wind pipe was just concerned about me and Chief her oldest pup.  It was pretty sweet watching her try and tend to us both.  The fact that Raven can be so viscious at one moment and then so kind the next its pretty awesome.
Oh Raven was fine.

The Coy dog is in the burn pile cooking.  I would be surprised if one of the other Coy's survive more than a few days as Chief was making short work of his back left thigh.

P.S
Remember Raven still has pups.


----------



## wannacow

Glad your dogs are ok.  Sounds like you've got some good ones.  I have a question though, how do you know the difference between coyotes and coydogs?  Is it because they are braver by coming close to the house?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Good dogs!!


----------



## autumnprairie

good dogs, I am glad yours are all ok


----------



## 77Herford

wannacow said:
			
		

> Glad your dogs are ok.  Sounds like you've got some good ones.  I have a question though, how do you know the difference between coyotes and coydogs?  Is it because they are braver by coming close to the house?


Coy dogs don't look like Coyotes do most of the time or they might be bigger on average and more aggressive.  Not as affraid of humans.  The county is getting envolved now and should nip this problem in the bud soon enough, they have a good group of officers.


----------



## 77Herford

Another small dusting of snow last night.  It was a pretty morning sun rise.  Chief will be taking it easy for a couple of days.  Shaggy the Galloway Bull looks cool with a dusting of snow on him.
Truck broke down but I should get it back by tomorrow, which is fine I don't use it all that much during the winter as one may think.  Unless I have to take large animals in bulk to sale or to the vet.  Other wise I can use my Explorer which does a good enough job pullings a small trailer.  My wife has an older car she refuses to get rid of, lol.  1988 Firebird is my Wifes car of choice.  She had a girl crush on Hasselhoff and Select, lol.  I give her grief about it whenever I can.  She always breaking down in the winter, ugh.  

I'm still searching for a Purple cow, I hope to find one someday.  I hear they are rarely seen in Canada.


----------



## 77Herford

Polypays are in with the rest of the flock now.  

Used a night vision scope tonight to hunt me some Coyote, I like technology sometimes.  I think me and my friend P took out a large part of a pack but its not the Coy dog group.


----------



## 77Herford

Well the Hawkeye's got a Bowl game with their .500 season .  I'm not sure they deserve it or any other team with a .500 record.  Our ISU Cyclones worked hard this year with a tough schedule for a bowl game, which is awesome as this University has had a less than good team for some years.

As for Pro football thats American football for all those internationals.  I'm more of a NFL overall fan, I appreciate the game as a whole so I root for many teams in my own way.  Packers are doing great.  I'm enjoying seeing Bengals, Lions and Bills have a decent year.  I can't believe how bad the Colts are doing without Peyton Manning.  Even one of my secret childhood favorites SeaHawks are doing better.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## 77Herford

Little Red living up to her name sake.  Caught her chasing off a Fox today, lol.  She would put her head down, do a few hilarious stomps with her front hooves and then maaa, CHARGE.  I think the Fox was more affraid of Red's mom in close pursuit but Little Red didn't know better, lol.  Mulan soon joined in the antics, I swear that Red is a bad influence.

Moved the Bulls of to their winter pasture so Tank and Troulbe can at least get some weight back on them for next years breeding season.  Got to keep them out of sight of the cows or they will pace the fence like Frat boys on Sorority Row, hee hee.  I have a nice hidden away spot for them but its hard to get to from my property in deep snow or heavy mud to check on them so I've enlisted the help of an old timer who I think secretly enjoys it.  The Old Timer is in his early 80's and takes as payment a half a deer a year to watch over my Bulls for a few months out of the year.  I drop off the square bales in bulk for future feedings and thats about it, theres a decent sized pond with a small air pump as it has growing Walleye in it so not all the pond freezes.  Of course I let the few older guys around me fish in a few of my remaining fish ponds, maybe thats why he gives me a good deal.

I prefer Catfish, Perch and Bass.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## 77Herford

Really had to get alot done today.  Patched a few holes in the old barn roof, I don't like hieghts.  Suppose to get snow on Monday and then a strong chance of rain during the day Tuesday and Wednesday.  Gonna keep the Geese in the back barn stall until this Coyote problem is over.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Really had to get alot done today.  Patched a few holes in the old barn roof, I don't like hieghts.  Suppose to get snow on Monday and then a strong chance of rain during the day Tuesday and Wednesday.  Gonna keep the Geese in the back barn stall until this Coyote problem is over.


 Hope you clear them out soon.


----------



## 77Herford

Found a half eaten lamb hanging on the fence today.  First time the Llama's have failed on their job.  I put the rest of the lamb in a trap to see what I catch tonight.  By the way those live traps are expensive especially the dog size ones.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Found a half eaten lamb hanging on the fence today.  First time the Llama's have failed on their job.  I put the rest of the lamb in a trap to see what I catch tonight.  By the way those live traps are expensive especially the dog size ones.


I would suspect that there were too many coyotes for your llama to deal with.    Sorry for the loss.

Best time to buy those live traps is Black Friday at TSC...a little late this year but for those already planning for next year.  It was the only thing that I ventured out for last year on that day.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a half eaten lamb hanging on the fence today.  First time the Llama's have failed on their job.  I put the rest of the lamb in a trap to see what I catch tonight.  By the way those live traps are expensive especially the dog size ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suspect that there were too many coyotes for your llama to deal with.    Sorry for the loss.
> 
> Best time to buy those live traps is Black Friday at TSC...a little late this year but for those already planning for next year.  It was the only thing that I ventured out for last year on that day.
Click to expand...

I buy alot of my stuff from Brekke's are locally owned feed store.  The lady that works there owns a parrot she keep in store, its awesome.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## 77Herford

Went to check on the Goats out of pure boredom and sleeplessness.  It kinda sweet how they sleep in family groups.  Even the adopted Saanen buckling is getting along with his French Alpine mom and two younger siblings.  If the little Saanen looks good in a few more month, maybe I'll use him as the buck.

One of my wethers is kinda an outcast, he sleeps all alone.  I imagine he had a friend before they all got sick but must of lost him cause now I notice the Nubian all isolated.


----------



## autumnprairie

you could be is friend and sleep with him


----------



## daisychick

Maybe you could make the poor lonely wether into a house goat and it could sleep in the living room ??


----------



## autumnprairie

daisychick said:
			
		

> Maybe you could make the poor lonely wether into a house goat and it could sleep in the living room ??


yeah, then they can both sleep in the livingroom instead of the barn.


----------



## ksalvagno

77Herford said:
			
		

> Found a half eaten lamb hanging on the fence today.  First time the Llama's have failed on their job.  I put the rest of the lamb in a trap to see what I catch tonight.  By the way those live traps are expensive especially the dog size ones.


Wow, sorry to hear about your coyote problem. I hope you get them all. I would also agree that there must have been too many for the llama.


----------



## 77Herford

Well I got a friendly phone call from the county Wildlife office, saying they had caught or kill all but one of the Coy Dog pack in a multi group effort to irradicate the feral animal.  The Coyotes won't be targeted unless they become a threat to humans or become heavily over populated as they are a natural part of the environment, which for one I agree.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Maybe you could make the poor lonely wether into a house goat and it could sleep in the living room ??


Nice to see you back.  Where you been?


----------



## daisychick

I've been around, just not too chatty.


----------



## 77Herford

Well you can gab all you want.


----------



## 77Herford

Egg production is certainly going down for my Hen's.  I decided to add a heat source for my large group of RIR hens who are just starting to lay.  I'll be happy when I'm getting 400 plus eggs a day.  Sell those for 4 dollars a dozen to my grocery and bakery clients.  Don't worry I don't charge that to my little old ladies who buy from me.  Most are on a fixed income so we sell to them at cost and for some just give them away in return for some tasty baked goods.

I got White Royal Palm Turkeys who will grow up in the barn in a little nook I set up for future poultry orders.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Egg production is certainly going down for my Hen's.  I decided to add a heat source for my large group of RIR hens who are just starting to lay.  I'll be happy when I'm getting 400 plus eggs a day.  Sell those for 4 dollars a dozen to my grocery and bakery clients.  Don't worry I don't charge that to my little old ladies who buy from me.  Most are on a fixed income so we sell to them at cost and for some just give them away in return for some tasty baked goods.
> 
> I got White Royal Palm Turkeys who will grow up in the barn in a little nook I set up for future poultry orders.


I was wondering why you chose RIR over another breed?


----------



## 77Herford

Why you hiding?
RIR are rather friendly and are great egg producers.


----------



## elevan

My only experience with RIR is that they are she devils.  Not a fan.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## autumnprairie

making sure you have no clubs tonight.  

I have BO and they just started laying and are laying strong  

I thought the best layers were Black Astralops 364 out 365 days/ year


----------



## 77Herford

I have some Orps and Lorps and like them.  

So yesterday I was country driving as I call it, which is aimlessly driving around on odd roads away from any urban environment.  I drove by a little place that had awesome jet black looking sheep.  It wasn't that brownish black color or lighter black but anthracite coal black.  It was a small flock probably a dozen or so but man oh man did they pop in that pasture.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> I have some Orps and Lorps and like them.
> 
> So yesterday I was country driving as I call it, which is aimlessly driving around on odd roads away from any urban environment.  I drove by a little place that had awesome jet black looking sheep.  It wasn't that brownish black color or lighter black but anthracite coal black.  It was a small flock probably a dozen or so but man oh man did they pop in that pasture.


what kind were they and are they going to be your next addition to your own herd?


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Orps and Lorps and like them.
> 
> So yesterday I was country driving as I call it, which is aimlessly driving around on odd roads away from any urban environment.  I drove by a little place that had awesome jet black looking sheep.  It wasn't that brownish black color or lighter black but anthracite coal black.  It was a small flock probably a dozen or so but man oh man did they pop in that pasture.
> 
> 
> 
> what kind were they and are they going to be your next addition to your own herd?
Click to expand...

I didn't stop and ask, lol.  I did eventually look it up once I got home and think they could be Black Welsh Mountain or Icelandic.


----------



## 77Herford

So many preggo Doe's at Farm 2.  About fifty of the Kiko's are do any day now.   Many will have late winter babes.  My friend has two Anatolian Shepherd's in the herd that are doing a good job.  I get email updates and short videos which are nice.  I really like the Kiko Bucks horns and long beards.  The Boer Bucks are really impressive in their build, which you can tell better with the short coats.
Its funny but my pal has already sold 12 of the Kiko's kids without them being born yet to interested families.  Boers are the king breed around here and some families have never seen another type of goat.


----------



## redtailgal

Ya could post some of those videos to youtube for us goat junkies.


----------



## 77Herford

Some guy keeps trying to hack my comp.  They fail but its still annoying.


----------



## Queen Mum

77Herford said:
			
		

> So many preggo Doe's at Farm 2.  About fifty of the Kiko's are do any day now.   Many will have late winter babes.  My friend has two Anatolian Shepherd's in the herd that are doing a good job.  I get email updates and short videos which are nice.  I really like the Kiko rams horns and long beards.  The Boer rams are really impressive in their build, which you can tell better with the short coats.
> Its funny but my pal has already sold 12 of the Kiko's kids without them being born yet to interested families.  Boers are the king breed around here and some families have never seen another type of goat.


OK, did I miss something?  I thought Kiko's were goats.  Is there also a breed of sheep called Kiko?  or was that a typo.   And did I read that you have fifty of them that are ready to kid?   WOW!  That is a LOT of hormones floating around.  How do you handle that?


----------



## 77Herford

You probably haven't read all my journal, lol.  I have also recently purchased my family farm a few hours from my place.  I have a friend and his family is taking care of the family farm.  I bought a bunch of Goats a while back and put them on the Family farm.


----------



## Queen Mum

No, I didn't read all 101 pages.  Perhaps I should go back and start from the beginning.  But what confused me was you were talking about Kiko *rams*.   I don't know sheep breeds so  I was thinking there might be Kiko goats AND Kiko Sheep.  I'm just learning how many sheep breeds there are.


----------



## 77Herford

Lol, your right.  I ment bucks.

So after reading the excellent post on Beet pulp in the Cattle Feed section, I went out a bought a few bags of shredded Beet pulp.  I will be feeding it to my weaned pigs and two Simmental mothers.  You soak it for a few hours in a bucket of water and it GROWS, so I think 40 pounds will go a long way.  

I'm starting with small helpings with a grain and hay silage mix for the Cow's.  For the Pigs I will add the wet pulp in with their slop.


----------



## Queen Mum

That was a GREAT post on beet pulp on the Cattle section.  I'm thinking.  Goats - another source of feed for my boys.  

Fodder is always an issue when winter sets in and the grass and browse isn't as good and then there is the issue of maintaining weight and giving enough fiber.  So how does it compare, etcetera?

I want to make sure my boys are getting the best feed possible.  

Goats are multi feeders.  They seem to need a lot of variety in their diet for healthy living.    Anyway, I don't want to hijack your journal, but it was just some random thoughts...


----------



## autumnprairie

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> That was a GREAT post on beet pulp on the Cattle section.  I'm thinking.  Goats - another source of feed for my boys.
> 
> Fodder is always an issue when winter sets in and the grass and browse isn't as good and then there is the issue of maintaining weight and giving enough fiber.  So how does it compare, etcetera?
> 
> I want to make sure my boys are getting the best feed possible.
> 
> Goats are multi feeders.  They seem to need a lot of variety in their diet for healthy living.    Anyway, I don't want to hijack your journal, but it was just some random thoughts...


I bought some since it was on sale I feed it dry they will eat it as long as it is the only thing that is left, mine would rather have goat food and alfalfa. and still will prefer their goat food over that. they like browse, and goat pellets and alfalfa then hay in that order. and let me know when they don't get what they want.   
I said before they are spoiled rotten, they know what they want


----------



## 77Herford

Lol, we know my Goats aren't spoiled.  They like everyone else are there for a purpose.  Wethers for meat, Dairy does for Milk, Beef cattle for meat and sale, Dairy cows for milk, cheese, butter, Sheep for meat, and Horses for work and some fun.  

My two Simmental mamma's liked it but I only gave them a 1/2 cup to start.  The pigs got a 2 pound scoop which swell to alot and easy to spread out in troughs to happy piggies.


----------



## 77Herford

Windy


----------



## 77Herford

Bumped up to two cups of Beet pulp to my Simmental's with calves.  I mixed it with two scoops of Oats which is about four pounds of Oats.  They get two scoops twice a day.  The Beets I just feed at night.  
My Jerseys get as much Oats as they can eat while milking.
Had a great day for eggs, got over five hundred, yeehaw!  Got some shipping to do tomorrow.


----------



## elevan

Do you provide extra lighting for your hens to keep them laying in winter?


----------



## 77Herford

My new group, yes.  My small flocks, no.
Its nice to see an actual response once in a while.


----------



## redtailgal

OK so the animals are great.........How are YOU?


----------



## 77Herford

Well sometimes I have real trouble sleeping and then when I do sleep I sleep too long do to other health issues.  So right now I'm wide awake and will be until probably mid morning tomorrow.  I'm glad its winter chores time.  The livestock all pretty much take care of themselves.  I do most my chores in the morning hours, which are pretty much the Weaned pigs.


----------



## 77Herford

Forgot to mention one of my Hobby farmers got themselves a two Highland Cows that are bred to an Angus bull so it should be interesting to see how things turn out.
Lets see that other place and her Shorthorn with calf are doing good with some help from my wife.  The two are becoming fast friends...ugh.  At least the ladies kids are polite and excited about their move to the country.

Haven't had any Coyote problems in the last couple of days.  I think after the Coydog culling the pure Yotes got the point.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear you and your dogs helped unpopulate the area of coy dogs.  And the real coyotes got the point.  

Knew you had an awesome pack!  

K


----------



## 77Herford

Not a wonderful night.  Got a crushing Sinus/Pressure headache I'm still battling a bit.  Have to keep my head at a certain position or else.  So a quiet, dark day for me and a wet and COLD cloth over the face with some pain killers.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Not a wonderful night.  Got a crushing Sinus/Pressure headache I'm still battling a bit.  Have to keep my head at a certain position or else.  So a quiet, dark day for me and a wet and COLD cloth over the face with some pain killers.


Sorry to hear.  KNOW what you are going through.  Hope you feel better soon.

K


----------



## elevan

Get yourself a neti pot (but only use distilled water in it).


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Get yourself a neti pot (but only use distilled water in it).


Is that the thing you pour down your nose.  I hate those, eww.  Anyways all better now had a great sleep and my WONDERFUL, GLORIOUS, SPECTACULAR Wife did all the night chores along with milking.  She will even be making dinner for leftovers tomorrow as I take pills that require I don't eat for an hour afterwards.


----------



## redtailgal

See!!! She DOES deserves that fabulous kitchen!

(glad your feeling better)


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, she loves all the extra counter space.  Also the six burner stove top.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad you're feeling better.  

Glad to hear your wife's enjoying her new kitchen.

K


----------



## 77Herford

Black Welsh Sheep...  They stand out.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Black Welsh Sheep...  They stand out.


Well I just looked them up because you make me curious mentioning all these different names of livestock.  Definitely BLACK.  But read they are easy keepers and ewes are really good mothers.  

Well, when are you going to pick them up?  You say you want something and poof they are at the farm.  Good for you.  Man of action.  So when do they arrive?  

K


----------



## 77Herford

Lol, I will control myself or at least try.  The problem is I know people that can get things, which leads to me getting things, lol.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Lol, I will control myself or at least try.  The problem is I know people that can get things, which leads to me getting things, lol.


A man who knows how to get things.  Again, a man of action.  And a sense of control.  Good for you. 

K


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## 77Herford

Sick munchin make me sad.  Hope she feels better soon.
For now I will admire the Black Welsh sheep from afar.


----------



## 77Herford

I wish we could get a little snow for Christmas but it doesn't look good.  

Put the two Simmental mom's together in a small pen, which should work well for the winter or I might put them with my Jerseys.  Got my truck back from the shop.  Lost a couple old hens over the week.  My weaned pigs get all gitty when I bring out the bucket full of wet Beet pulp.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Sick munchin make me sad.  Hope she feels better soon.
> For now I will admire the Black Welsh sheep from afar.


Is your niece sick?  Hate to see little ones feeling yucky too.  Hoping she is feeling better so she can enjoy Santa.  

Admiring something from afar?  You?  I guess some things we want just don't fit in the plan?

K


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick munchin make me sad.  Hope she feels better soon.
> For now I will admire the Black Welsh sheep from afar.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your niece sick?  Hate to see little ones feeling yucky too.  Hoping she is feeling better so she can enjoy Santa.
> 
> Admiring something from afar?  You?  I guess some things we want just don't fit in the plan?
> 
> K
Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth.  Well it sounds like the fever has broken and little one is up to no good again.  Got to see her yesterday when she was just starting to feel better.  The ages of 9 months to about two are awesome.  Then they are crazy but around 8 years old they seem to calm down a bit.  My oldest niece is a wild child one hour with her and I .
My oldest nephew the 8 year old is REALLY big into football now, which is great.  My little nephew and younger brother to the 8 year old is a sweety but cautious not like the youngest of all my nieces and nephews shes a social butterfly.  She hugs every kid when they come into class at day care, it is adorable.  She likes to snuggle babies, lol and anything fluffy and soft.
Then theres my eldest siblings little boy who is probably the most up beat child I've ever met and a tough kid.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick munchin make me sad.  Hope she feels better soon.
> For now I will admire the Black Welsh sheep from afar.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your niece sick?  Hate to see little ones feeling yucky too.  Hoping she is feeling better so she can enjoy Santa.
> 
> Admiring something from afar?  You?  I guess some things we want just don't fit in the plan?
> 
> K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't that the truth.  Well it sounds like the fever has broken and little one is up to no good again.  Got to see her yesterday when she was just starting to feel better.  The ages of 9 months to about two are awesome.  Then they are crazy but around 8 years old they seem to calm down a bit.  My oldest niece is a wild child one hour with her and I .
> My oldest nephew the 8 year old is REALLY big into football now, which is great.  My little nephew and younger brother to the 8 year old is a sweety but cautious not like the youngest of all my nieces and nephews shes a social butterfly.  She hugs every kid when they come into class at day care, it is adorable.  She likes to snuggle babies, lol and anything fluffy and soft.
> Then theres my eldest siblings little boy who is probably the most up beat child I've ever met and a tough kid.
Click to expand...

Even in siblings you get different personalities. With my boys Logan (who is 5) is a friendly child who will talk to everyone, but he is also a whiney child who wants to act like a spoilt brat and think he can get whatever he wants when he wants it. We are working on breaking that attitude! Korbin (who is 3) has a personality that seems to constantly change right now. He can be sweet as honey one minute and mean as a hornet the next sometimes. He will talk up a storm, but act shy around strangers too. We are trying to break him from saying bad words lately. Cameron (who is 1) is a silly, fun little mess. He is curious and wants to check everything out, he loves attention too. 

With my nieces and nephew. I have heard that my oldest niece (she is 4)is a social butterfly. My nephew (he is 3) is a very quiet child, but he enjoys playing too. Kind of a semi social butterfly. My youngest niece (she is 4 mnths old) seems to be a happy child usually, I don't get to have a ton of iteraction with her all the time since they live a few hours away.

It's so neat to see how personalities show up an develop in children.


----------



## 77Herford

I got couple cheap old grain bins today.  Got to get the rust off and get some good patch welding done and then I can use them.  One I will use as an imprevised Goat feeder for the Wethers and the other I will put in the upper level of my main barn just above the feed room.  I have a chute that runs up to a homemade bin.  The chute connects to cabinet that fills up through gravity and I can just open the top lids, scoop out what I need and close it, so much easier.


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## elevan

Sorry about your sick niece.

I wish we'd get snow too...but we're experiencing unusually high temps for this time of year  

I was just discussing last week that I'd like to learn to weld....should be interesting.


----------



## 77Herford

I can't weld worth a darn but I have friends who can and they help alot.  I help them on things I can help with, which is land, land, land.  They have ten acres but have nearly fifty horses so since they have horses no one will buy right now, except maybe me as I know their good blood lines and potential, I provide grazing room for them.
I really don't mind having the twenty plus extra horses on my land as I love to see a Herd of horses running as a group, something they can't do for long at my friends place.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick munchin make me sad.  Hope she feels better soon.
> For now I will admire the Black Welsh sheep from afar.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your niece sick?  Hate to see little ones feeling yucky too.  Hoping she is feeling better so she can enjoy Santa.
> 
> Admiring something from afar?  You?  I guess some things we want just don't fit in the plan?
> 
> K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't that the truth.  Well it sounds like the fever has broken and little one is up to no good again.  Got to see her yesterday when she was just starting to feel better.  The ages of 9 months to about two are awesome.  Then they are crazy but around 8 years old they seem to calm down a bit.  My oldest niece is a wild child one hour with her and I .
> My oldest nephew the 8 year old is REALLY big into football now, which is great.  My little nephew and younger brother to the 8 year old is a sweety but cautious not like the youngest of all my nieces and nephews shes a social butterfly.  She hugs every kid when they come into class at day care, it is adorable.  She likes to snuggle babies, lol and anything fluffy and soft.
> Then theres my eldest siblings little boy who is probably the most up beat child I've ever met and a tough kid.
Click to expand...

Glad to hear your niece is feeling better.  Have to agree loved Henry's age from birth to 2 years.  But when he hit that 4 mark, they get that "I can do it stage" and it does get frustrating.  But when Henry hit that 8 mark, it was such a pleasure.  10 years old was the toughest and was his "bringing back to earth" year.  Lots of life lessons there.  But after that, Henry was such a big part of what we do here.  

Regarding girls, never had one, but I did have nieces.  Unfortunately they took after their mother (my sister) and very bratty, very condensending, and very sneaky to a point they would do stuff to just blame Henry.  Well, I didn't expect much from them because they are my sister's kids and they take after their mother to a tee.  I don't see them anymore.  Had to cut ties with all my family because of their views of my Son.  

But so glad to hear you are close to your nieces and nephews.  Kids are fun.  

K


----------



## 77Herford

The GP puppies are really growing fast.  They are in their goofy stage of growth.  The kids are all doing well and enjoy their afternoon play time.  Little Lady is getting more confident by the day and learning fast.  Her last sibling left today to his new home.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> The GP puppies are really growing fast.  They are in their goofy stage of growth.  The kids are all doing well and enjoy their afternoon play time.  Little Lady is getting more confident by the day and learning fast.  Her last sibling left today to his new home.


Glad to hear the GP Pups are doing well.  I love that goofy stage when Ice went thru it.  They don't know what to do with that growing body.  Such klutzes.  

Congratulations on Little Lady's confidence growing.  Glad to hear she's learning fast.  

K


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, they are clutzes but funny ones.
Wethers are starting to pack on the pounds again and a really getting back on track.  Since their hay isn't as good as pure alfalfa I had to boost Alfalfa pellets.  Now they get an all day creep of it.  Plus the have their minerals and salt block, which the Nub's really like to lick in the morning, lol.  Then they sip at the water trough for the next ten minutes.  I swear they do it just cause they like the tast of the water better after licking the salt.

The Beet pulp experiment is proving popular but time will prove if weight gain is better.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear your goats are back on track.  

Hoping your Beet Pulp experiment is a success.  Will look forward to hearing the results. 


BTW, how's your friend P doing on your Family Farm?  Hoping all is well there as well.  That's the farm with the goats right?  Or do you have some where you are?  

K


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Glad to hear your goats are back on track.
> 
> Hoping your Beet Pulp experiment is a success.  Will look forward to hearing the results.
> 
> 
> BTW, how's your friend P doing on your Family Farm?  Hoping all is well there as well.  That's the farm with the goats right?  Or do you have some where you are?
> 
> K


P is the Hermit friend who lives on the edge of my land in the forrest.  My other friend is at the family farm and Yes, thats the one with lots of Goats.  I think there is around fifty kids on the ground right now, mostly Boer or Boer crosses.  They will be phased out thanks to the knowledge of either 20KidsonAHill or someone else I can't remember.  Kiko mothers are suppose to be better and provide more milk than Boers.

Roll Farms that who it was.


----------



## 77Herford

Sorry Ms. Research I figured I should continue my story in my journal so I don't fill up yours, lol.

Anyway the first meeting of the Rat Terriers and Bunny was interesting.  The dogs had no idea what to do, attack it, play with it or lick it or all the above.  After a few more attempts by my Wife the Rat Terriers seem to like the Bunny well enough but my Wife keeps close watch.  We keep the Shepherds out when my Wife brings in the little Rabbit as Chief and Raven growled with my wifes first and only attempt.


----------



## jodief100

You never know what dogs are going to do.  Outside my female greyhound chases everything.  She has caught squirls, rabbits and mice.  Inside she just lays there and will even snuggle with the cats.  Yet my cat brought her a mouse once in the house and she snapped it up an swallowed it whole faster than anything I have ever seen.  My male greyhound won't chase anything.  He will run with other dogs but not to catch, just to run.  

I would certainly keep a close eye on them with the bunny.  

77- Hubby asked how many people you have working for you.  He can't see how you get everything done by yourself.  I told him I think you have a bigger tractor and well...... He got really upset.


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> You never know what dogs are going to do.  Outside my female greyhound chases everything.  She has caught squirls, rabbits and mice.  Inside she just lays there and will even snuggle with the cats.  Yet my cat brought her a mouse once in the house and she snapped it up an swallowed it whole faster than anything I have ever seen.  My male greyhound won't chase anything.  He will run with other dogs but not to catch, just to run.
> 
> I would certainly keep a close eye on them with the bunny.
> 
> 77- Hubby asked how many people you have working for you.  He can't see how you get everything done by yourself.  I told him I think you have a bigger tractor and well...... He got really upset.



Ah tractor envy is difficult.  I have a person that collects the eggs but I do the rest.


----------



## 77Herford

Well I've had better days.  Tipped over in my tractor today, I'm fine but my tractor has seen better days.  I've had near misses with this tractor before on hills and I think its time to trade this one in and look for something else.  
For those concerned the hill was that large just slippery and the tractor slide a ways and then hit a rut and tipped over on its side.  
Gonna get something with a lower gravity, maybe a CaseIH Farmall C series.


----------



## marlowmanor

My dad ran himself over with his tractor this year (a few months ago I think) they were harvesting potatoes, tractor was supposed to be in park, turned out it wasn't. Luckily my dad just ended up bruised and had tractor wheel marks across his back. Hopefully you find a new tractor you like. Glad you aren't hurt.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Sorry Ms. Research I figured I should continue my story in my journal so I don't fill up yours, lol.
> 
> Anyway the first meeting of the Rat Terriers and Bunny was interesting.  The dogs had no idea what to do, attack it, play with it or lick it or all the above.  After a few more attempts by my Wife the Rat Terriers seem to like the Bunny well enough but my Wife keeps close watch.  We keep the Shepherds out when my Wife brings in the little Rabbit as Chief and Raven growled with my wifes first and only attempt.


You are always welcome on my journal.  

Interesting that your Rat Terriers were well behaved around the rabbit.   But they (terriers) are more Pet than protector right?  Can understand the reaction of your Shepherds.   As long as your wife is with the terriers, I see no problem.  I'd definitely keep the rabbit away from the Shepherds.  They already gave their view on rabbits. lol. 

K


----------



## jodief100

I am so glad to hear you are OK. That would have been terrifying.   That is a huge fear of mine, that hubby will tip the tractor.  Our farm is down in the holler so everything slopes up from the house.  He is getting weights for the front after the garage is done.  This summer a neighbor was killed after falling off his tractor and the mower running him over.  Hubby quit complaining about the auto shut off on his seat after that.  He hates it because with the hills he comes off the seat regularly.


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I am so glad to hear you are OK. That would have been terrifying.   That is a huge fear of mine, that hubby will tip the tractor.  Our farm is down in the holler so everything slopes up from the house.  He is getting weights for the front after the garage is done.  This summer a neighbor was killed after falling off his tractor and the mower running him over.  Hubby quit complaining about the auto shut off on his seat after that.  He hates it because with the hills he comes off the seat regularly.


Yes, on my Dads side there are generations of Farmers and though no one has died from tractor rollovers some have been injured, more lost fingers than anything.  Its important to know about tractor safety.  I do have some spots of my place that you have to work on a hillside and thats one of the reasons I got my Draft horses.  Horses don't tip over easy, lol.

Ms. Research the Rat Terriers do actually kill many Rats in our buildings but they haven't gone after any bunnies that I know of as they hunt inside of a building.  Now the German's have come to me with a wild bunny in their mouths so I know they wouldn't be good around the pet bunny.


----------



## 77Herford

This Orange Dwarf rabbit may be creating a monster in my wife.  She is reading all about rabbits now and I fear more rabbits to come.  She cuddles that rabbit often enough, what will she do with more put them in her pockets, lol.

Looks like we will have a semi white christmas.


----------



## elevan

Wow.  I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## Ms. Research

Merry Christmas to you and your Wife, 77.

Hope your Niece is feeling good and enjoys what Santa brings.

K


----------



## 77Herford

Well I got the ladies in my life their customary Dutch Letters this morning, they are getting expensive for a pastery.  Got myself some Chocolate glazed donuts from the place but they are a bit too sugary and I prefer Dahl's bakery over Dutch Oven's.


----------



## wannacow

Jarsma's dutch letters...    Haven't had them for a few years.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## 77Herford

wannacow said:
			
		

> Jarsma's dutch letters...    Haven't had them for a few years.  Merry Christmas!


No, but I haven't been to Jarsmas for years.


----------



## wannacow

I grew up outside of Newton and that was the special treat coming home from fishing at Red Rock.  Fun memories.


----------



## 77Herford

I spent my early years near Fort Madison, Ia but in grade school moved to central Iowa.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford!

Enjoy your wife! Make her snuggle with you instead of her bunny!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## 77Herford

Thankyou for the merry christmas wishes.  Yes, I did get my wife to snuggle with me instead of the bunny, lol.  Get to see my little one year old niece all day to day, I'm totally wrapped around her finger and she knows it.  My sister her mom, our mom, aunt and my nana are amazed how I will do so much for her without asking.  How can you say no to those sweet cheeks.  Munchin has a great poker face that she uses on me, when she's about ready to drop her water cup sipper seel and then I say "No" and she just stares me down as her little arm reachs out with the cup in hand and I say "No" again and boom, she drops it.  I get up and give her a big zerbert on her neck, which she loves as my beard tickles her cheeks so its partially my fault but, eh.


----------



## daisychick




----------



## elevan




----------



## 77Herford

Sick on Christmas, pew.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Sick on Christmas, pew.


feel better soon


----------



## 77Herford

Had some home grown Ham, sweet potatoe's, Asparagus, Coleslaw, Crossaints and Cottage Cheese.
Took the little one on a Horse ride, she LOVED it and laughed alot as she loves to bounce.  I used Sugar as thats the only horse I would trust to be calm enough.

Got some odd gifts from the family this year..but don't I always, YES.  Had a box with holes in it in my Rabbit coop yesterday morning, lol.  My aunt got me a Champ D'Argent doe rabbit.  I know I talked about getting some Rabbits but I don't think I told her I got any yet, which in my family means OPEN season on presents if you don't tell them you don't need it.  The Doe is about ready to give birth any day now.  
Now I have an Aunt wanting a pet rabbit when they are born...ugh.

Wish they would buy me a premium bull when I talk about that.


----------



## Ms. Research

Sounds like you had an awesome Christmas.  Especially with your niece.  Loved that she enjoyed her riding experience with you.

Also read on your "meat rabbit" thread that you got a rabbit for Christmas.  They are awesome meat rabbits.  Plus they are awesome to show.  Love the way the kits change colors as they become adults.  

Now you and your wife can visit your rabbits together.  

Did you get a new tractor?  Or is that something that you need to personally get to make sure you get what you want.  Some things mechanical my DH likes to pick out for himself.  

How's the Pack doing?  Hoping all is well with them.  

K


----------



## jodief100

Sounds like a nice Christmas.  Hope you enjoy your rabbit.  The ride with your niece sounds wonderful.  I have vague memories of my aunt taking me out at about age 3 or 4 and those are great memories.  You are a fabulous uncle.  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad that you had a great Christmas and making memories with your neice that she will remember fondly.


----------



## elevan

Sounds like you had a very nice Christmas.

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## 77Herford

My niece also looooves to snuggle Chief and Raven.  She's really into soft things and is rather fearless.  She attempted to hug a Hen but it took off, lol.  Mind you we observe everything cause she's just over 1.  Our Rat Terriers are too bouncey for her and we usually put them in the barn when she comes as they just mob her with affection licking her face and trying to get right next to her which makes her fall over.  My big dogs just give a quick sniff hello and a baby lick and then let her hug them or just lay on them, lol.  The GP puppies are a big hit with her too and they love her equally, I have a strong feeling as my niece gets older I'll be seeing alot more of her at my place.


On a less fun side note I have a person now that take morning walks along our rarely used road with her two labs.  I haven't spoken to her yet but she doesn't use a leash for them and they like to charge the fence on my Sheep.  My Llama's have spit on one of them as my wife said and they lady was not happy.  I guess Llama spit smell nasty, hee hee.  The lady dog walker spoke to my wife as I was away.  My wife informed her that its illegal in our area to walk dogs without a leash.  They lady said her dogs wouldn't hurt anyone but my livestock may think otherwise.

Its unfortunate cause I really like Labs but if those dogs get past my fence and attack my Sheep, they will go bye bye.


----------



## elevan

Llama spit does indeed smell quite nasty    I was standing right next to our calf when the llama got mad at him and spit in his face.  Yuck!  

I'd be having a talk with lady dogwalker and be telling her regardless of what she "thinks" her dogs will or will not do is besides the point when it is against the law.  I'd also be telling her what will happen should her dogs breach that fence.  That the llama will not just spit on her dogs at that point but will violently stomp them to death right before her eyes as that it the llama's job to do as a guard to the sheep.  And that if the llama doesn't resolve the issue of her dogs after your sheep then you will.  Irresponsible dog owners are becoming such a pain in the rear around here too.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, my wife calmly explained this to her but she didn't seem to grasp the severity of the situation as my wife said.  The dog walker lady seems to think her dogs if they did breach the fence would only chase the animals and that doesn't hurt anyone.  

I couldn't believe what my wife was relaying.  Don't people know that if the sheep are being harrassed they aren't putting on weight and they could be injured just running.
Anyway the annoying dog walker must want a confrontation because since my wife spoke to her it seems she is just letting her dogs roam free around my place.

I called the county shelter but they are closed today.  I could call the sheriff but they have better things to do.

So what did I do you may be thinking, hee hee.  I considered releasing the Dogs on them but decided against it.  I loaded up my air rifle and shot one of the dogs, man I hadn't heard a squeal like that in ages.  They took off.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am having the same problem, need help figuring oout hot wire fencing but mine are the neighbor's dogs, dobie and jack russell. I hope you get your problem taken care of.


----------



## wannacow

Irresponsible dog owners make me so mad!    I really love dogs, but when they're running loose, you know they aren't being cared for like they should.


----------



## Ms. Research

Good shot with the air gun.  Irresponsible dog owners.  Hoping that shot and that yelp is the last for those dogs.  But with stupid owners come stupid dogs.  

K


----------



## 77Herford

Dogs came back last night and dug their way into the sheep pen.  One of the labs was badly injured but will make it and the other he didn't make it.  We of course had to call the Dog walker lady but she was lucky my wife is a Vet tech or her other dog might be toast too.  The lady was borderline livid but overall more concerned about her dog.  The remaining lab is at the local vet and will need screws in one of he's legs and alot of sedated rest.  
After she calmed down the lady came to realize she was in the wrong and along with a fine from the county will be keeping her dogs on a leash.  Yes, I said dogs, she apparently has some terriers but they are house dogs.
None of my Sheep are injured but they are all on edge.  The Llama team of Clove and Brat really out did themselves, which pleased me.  They will do great with the Goats next year.

Speaking of Farm 2, we have around 34 Boer kids on the ground and 17 Kiko kids.  The lovely Kiko kids of the 17, 10 are does!  We will be keeping all the Kiko does for the next 5 to 6 years as we phase out the Boer does and bring in Boer bucks.  I must admit though my friend managing Farm 2 is like me in someways and likes to experiment and with my approval bought a Spanish buck and will be test breeding him with ten Kiko does.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

That couldn't have been a pretty sight, I do feel a little bit sorry for the lady who lost a dog but she should have kept them home.  Hurray for Llamas!  They did a great job protecting your sheep


----------



## wannacow

Wow!  The more I read about llamas, the more I want one.    I still say poor dogs as they were only being dogs, but to that "owner"...    Dogs are to be taken care of, not to let wander because they are "good dogs"...


----------



## aggieterpkatie

So did your llamas cause the injuries?  Good for them for protecting their flock. That stupid owner...it's her own stupid fault her dogs got hurt.


----------



## jodief100

I feel awful for the dogs, it wasn't their fault. They were just doing what they are supposed to do.  It was their ignorant and foolish owner's fault.   She had been warned repeatedly but I guess she just had to be "right".  

 77- I am glad you didn't have to do it and the llamas took care of it for you.  Partially because I know how much you care about dogs and also because the stupid owner can't blame you.  

So for farm 2 are you going to bring in a kiko buck for your replacement does?  That is what I do.  Breed the best of my does to a kiko buck for keeper kids and breed the rest to a boer for terminal kids.  I do occasionally keep some of the boer sired kids if the look good.  

If you do get a kiko buck, I recommend going to the OK buck test sale.  It is a forage based test and they only sell the best performing bucks.  I got Bullet out of the MD buck test (same deal but OK is closer to you).  I have never had to worm him and he got big fast.  I will see what his kids do this year and I am real excited about it.


----------



## 77Herford

I was originally going to go with Kiko bucks and Boer does but I believe either Roll Farms or 20Kidsonahill told me mid purchase that it would be better for my to have Kiko does and Boer bucks so since they have more knowledge in Goats I switched things up.  So right now I have some Kiko bucks and some Boer bucks, then I have some Kiko does and many more Boer does.  I will keep all the Kiko kidded does I have for the seeable future and slowly sell off my Boer does.  Many of the does I purchased had already been open or had been bred when I got them, hence the early winter kiddings.  All the other does have been bred with some Kiko and some Boer bucks.

I'll be trading in my beat up tractor for another tractor a Farmall.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> I was originally going to go with Kiko bucks and Boer does but I believe either Roll Farms or 20Kidsonahill told me mid purchase that it would be better for my to have Kiko does and Boer bucks so since they have more knowledge in Goats I switched things up.  So right now I have some Kiko bucks and some Boer bucks, then I have some Kiko does and many more Boer does.  I will keep all the Kiko kidded does I have for the seeable future and slowly sell off my Boer does.  Many of the does I purchased had already been open or had been bred when I got them, hence the early winter kiddings.  All the other does have been bred with some Kiko and some Boer bucks.
> 
> I'll be trading in my beat up tractor for another tractor a Farmall.


I will be looking for a kiko doe now, I like there hardiness. 
I just asked hubby if I could and he said YES just have to find the right one now.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear lllamas did their job.  Too bad for the dog owner.  Sorry for the dogs.   Hope your sheep settle down after that.  

Glad to hear Farm 2 is doing well.  

K


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, the wife liked the pretty ring but she flipped over the real suprise gift.  She flew to her cousins house for a few days and in that time I had a little green house put up attached to our garage.  Heated by the sun and toasty warm with a water line, two long tables for her plants and some hanging hydroponics.

That's right ladies, meet the World's Greatest Husband.


----------



## Mamaboid

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, the wife liked the pretty ring but she flipped over the real suprise gift.  She flew to her cousins house for a few days and in that time I had a little green house put up attached to our garage.  Heated by the sun and toasty warm with a water line, two long tables for her plants and some hanging hydroponics.
> 
> That's right ladies, meet the World's Greatest Husband.


Yup, have to admit, you are pretty high on that list.  What a wonderful gift.


----------



## elevan

Wow.  Great gift!

I'm liking the avatar.  Which dog is it?


----------



## autumnprairie

That will be on my next years Christmas present  

yes you made it ths year, what do you have planned for next? Because now you have to top this years present.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Wow.  Great gift!
> 
> I'm liking the avatar.  Which dog is it?


The Avatar is Raven my female German Shepherd and mother of Chief and Lady.


----------



## 77Herford

Man there are too many enablers on this site, lol.  Ever since I saw those American Black Belly lambs, I've been wanting some.  If I got some then why wouldn't I get some Black Welsh sheep and if I did that why not get one of each breed!


----------



## Mamaboid

77Herford said:
			
		

> Man there are too many enablers on this site, lol.  Ever since I saw those American Black Belly lambs, I've been wanting some.  If I got some then why wouldn't I get some Black Welsh sheep and if I did that why not get one of each breed!


Now see, to me, all that makes perfect sense.  I however would carry it to the extreme, I would not settle for each breed, I would go for each species.  Just ask my dh...he will swear to it.


----------



## 77Herford

I was driving by the little farm with the black welsh sheep and noticed they had a For Sale sign up, so I had to stop.  They were selling some of this years lambs, hee hee.  I had to buy two does and am currently hiding them from the wife.


----------



## SheepGirl

77Herford said:
			
		

> I was driving by the little farm with the black welsh sheep and noticed they had a For Sale sign up, so I had to stop.  They were selling some of this years lambs, hee hee.  I had to buy two does and am currently hiding them from the wife.


So you actually ended up getting them?


----------



## marlowmanor

How do you hide black sheep in a herd of white sheep?


----------



## autumnprairie

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> How do you hide black sheep in a herd of white sheep?




wouldn't the stick out like a sore thumb?


----------



## 77Herford

Well you don't put them in the main flock, but hide them in one of my many buildings.  One of these days, I'll either fess up OR tell her they are rescues and I'm just lucky.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well you don't put them in the main flock, but hide them in one of my many buildings.  One of these days, I'll either fess up OR tell her they are rescues and I'm just lucky.


You are too funny you sound like me, I rescued one kitten in Mexico and was staying with friends. The momma cat gave me the rest of her kittens when my parents came to pick me and my sister up I had 5 kittens and the momma cat in the house. I was 13


----------



## 77Herford

Need to borrow my friends H's tractor to feed some hay.  The newer tractor will of course cost some more.

Farmall C Straddle Series 85C.  My newer tractor should be coming by the end of the week so until then I will be borrowing a 70's Case.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, so my wife isn't as dense as I think she is sometimes.  The Black sheep blew their cover this morning by BAAAAing when my wife left for work.  She of course investigated the matter and then to my surprise came running into the house and gave me a big kiss saying thankyou.    I'm not sure what she was talking about said, your welcome but what did I do?
My wife said those beautiful black sheep you have hidden away.

Oh,....yeah those sheep....SURPRISE!  I said.

So I'm thinking its safer to let her think I got them for her, which is fine by me, more evil brownie points for me.


----------



## wannacow

You are too funny!  Congratulations on the "surprise".


----------



## SheepGirl

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, so my wife isn't as dense as I think she is sometimes.  The Black sheep blew their cover this morning by BAAAAing when my wife left for work.  She of course investigated the matter and then to my surprise came running into the house and gave me a big kiss saying thankyou.    I'm not sure what she was talking about said, your welcome but what did I do?
> My wife said those beautiful black sheep you have hidden away.
> 
> Oh,....yeah those sheep....SURPRISE!  I said.
> 
> So I'm thinking its safer to let her think I got them for her, which is fine by me, more evil brownie points for me.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, so my wife isn't as dense as I think she is sometimes.  The Black sheep blew their cover this morning by BAAAAing when my wife left for work.  She of course investigated the matter and then to my surprise came running into the house and gave me a big kiss saying thankyou.    I'm not sure what she was talking about said, your welcome but what did I do?
> My wife said those beautiful black sheep you have hidden away.
> 
> Oh,....yeah those sheep....SURPRISE!  I said.
> 
> So I'm thinking its safer to let her think I got them for her, which is fine by me, more evil brownie points for me.


Gee, and you were mad at how your wife manipulated you into a new kitchen?   

Congratulation on getting your Black sheep.  lol

K


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so my wife isn't as dense as I think she is sometimes.  The Black sheep blew their cover this morning by BAAAAing when my wife left for work.  She of course investigated the matter and then to my surprise came running into the house and gave me a big kiss saying thankyou.    I'm not sure what she was talking about said, your welcome but what did I do?
> My wife said those beautiful black sheep you have hidden away.
> 
> Oh,....yeah those sheep....SURPRISE!  I said.
> 
> So I'm thinking its safer to let her think I got them for her, which is fine by me, more evil brownie points for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, and you were mad at how your wife manipulated you into a new kitchen?
> 
> Congratulation on getting your Black sheep.  lol
> 
> K
Click to expand...

I think we can both agree there is a bit of a price difference.  I'm just better at this...hee hee.


----------



## 77Herford

Two Black sheep in a flock of mostly white is an interesting image.  

This winter weather, if you can call it that is crazy.  No hard freeze yet and December is nearly over.  Had barely any snow and next week its suppose to get up into the 60's, which I'm guessing will throw off the tree's into budding and then it will probably freeze for real.

Had a nice Christmas.  My mother is a little sick so she is over so I make sure she gets rest and proper fluids as she like many mothers try and due more than they should once they feel the slightest better.  My wife will be off with her GF's to party.  I don't mind, I'm not really into the whole New Year's party seen, its just another day to me, lol.  I really don't get it, I mean its just the next year whoopy.  Ok off my Soap box.

All the animals are doing great.  The Bull's are getting fat or back to form.  I can't wait to see Sugar's next foal, it may be her last one and I'll probably keep it.  With all this warm weather I decided to double the size of the horses winter pen to ten acres, which kinda makes me chuckle when I know many of you dream of having ten acres, lol, sorry.

Sold off my weaned boy pigs to be finished.


----------



## 77Herford

Well everyone is getting sick one day at a time.  My mother and nana are greatly improved but now I'm getting sick.  Seems like someone in the family is one day behind each other in illness.


----------



## autumnprairie

feel better soon, I am also starting to get sick.


----------



## 77Herford

Well it ended up being nothing.  Had a good night but a very windy day.


----------



## elevan

Yeah this wind is crazy!  DH had to go fish a rain barrel out of the pond.  I watched it go flying across the field and up the hill and straight into the pond.    The top of the hot tub is plastered the the fence and the multi flora rose bush.

Just CRAZY!


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Yeah this wind is crazy!  DH had to go fish a rain barrel out of the pond.  I watched it go flying across the field and up the hill and straight into the pond.    The top of the hot tub is plastered the the fence and the multi flora rose bush.
> 
> Just CRAZY!


Tell me about it.  All the Goats hid inside their shelters.  The Sheep huddled together.  My Farm 2 friend convinced me to have Clove bred as they are the future Goat protectors of the main herd.  The Llama stud is a big White one and very regal looking.

Heck its still kinda windy this morning.  Anyone that lives in town or city can't fully understand a windy day until they go out into the country side and just stand outside for an hour or two and feel the complete difference in temp and wind speed.


----------



## 77Herford

Well got my newer tractor and its better on hillsides.  Has a much lower center of gravity.

We ended up hiring our first fulltime employee.  Our neighbor kid is all grown up now and is taking an internship out of state, which make me very proud of him.  So our new person for now is a grad student with a farming back round.  My wife trained her on the equipment over the last week and how to work with the ladies "Cows".  We will still milk on the weekends but not during the week, which will be a small blessing.  I'm already up for morning milkings most of the time though I have alot of building repairs to take care of before the real snow comes.


----------



## 77Herford

Oh, yeah put several of this years lambs in with the GP's and their bottle babies and all is going well.  Got to start socializing the pups with other sheep.


----------



## 77Herford

Tomorrow the new neighbors are going to be hearing ALOT of baaing and screaming lambs.  That's right, its neutering day.  Get the iodine and those scissors,...clip, clip and a blue dot on their butt.  We will then seperate the boys in a another week and then plump them up in their own pen.


----------



## Ms. Research

How's the new tractor?  Congratulations!

You meanie, making all those lambs scream. lol.  Good luck with your work today.  Hope all goes smoothly.

Good luck socializing your GP pups.  They must be getting big.  

K


----------



## 77Herford

Was having a quiet day before a pack of Pit bulls came calling.  I personally don't think any one should own this breed unless they pass a long test of their life style, their ability to control an animal with a strong mind and will and how much time they have to properly train these dogs.

My Jake, Marshmellow and Rolley were no match for these three brutal monsters.  I was in the other barn working with an injured cow when I heard the whimpers and barks from the Pup's barn.  I didn't think anything of it at first but when I heard the unfamilar barks of the Pits and then the muffled cries of my lambs and pups, I knew there was a big problem.  I called out Raven and Chief and ran as fast as I could to the other barn.  My wife was home for lunch and I yelled for her to get the shotgun.  

Once I opened the door I saw the blood bath.  The feral Pits weren't killing for food but just fun, it was sickining.  I yelled at them to leave but they didn't even notice me as they did there work.  My wife came running in and screamed at the sight of the carnage.  ( I don't dare explain what happened as it is just to disgusting).

My wife's scream got their attention as it was a sign of fear so I grabbed the gun from her hands and without remorse shot two of the dogs point blank in the head.  The other one went to take off as I reloaded as I dare not send Raven and Chief after him.  I managed to get off another round and injure the Pit and then finished him.

Sadly the dogs had dog tags on and appeared to be owned by a family a few miles away.  I waited several minutes and then called them after speaking to the proper authorities.  The authorities have already come and gone and delivered the dead dogs back to their owners, who will have ALOT of fines and damages to pay.


Rolley, Marshmellow and Jake didn't make it as though young fought to protect their little lambs.  All but two of the lambs in the pen survived and only have a few scrapes as they played dead.  

I HATE IRRESPONSIBLE DOG OWNERS


----------



## marlowmanor

So sorry to hear about the deaths of the pups. They fought for their lambs though, which proves they knew what their job was. I understand your frustration with irresponsible dog owners. Pits get a bad wrap for incidences like this. We have a pit/boxer mix ourselves who is wonderful with our kids. I don't trust him with the chickens or goats though. He barks at the goats when he sees them out in their run. When he has been out of his pen he was very curious about the chicken lot. He's not a livestock guard dog though so I don't expect him to be good with the livestock. I bet if we worked with him he could be trained to be fine with our livestock though.


----------



## daisychick

That is TERRIBLE!!!!   Poor Rolley, Marshmellow and Jake didn't stand a chance being so young.     Did the authorities get to see all the damage??  So sorry to hear this.


----------



## wannacow

That is horrible.  I'm sorry for your lambs and so very sorry about your dogs.  I can't imagine what I would do...  I can't even put it into words...


----------



## elevan

I have no words.


----------



## jmsim93

I am so sorry for your losses!  You did the right thing killing them...if they did this to livestock they could just as easily do this to a young child.  You probably saved someone's life.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

77Herford said:
			
		

> Was having a quiet day before a pack of Pit bulls came calling.  I personally don't think any one should own this breed unless they pass a long test of their life style, their ability to control an animal with a strong mind and will and how much time they have to properly train these dogs.
> 
> My Jake, Marshmellow and Rolley were no match for these three brutal monsters.  I was in the other barn working with an injured cow when I heard the whimpers and barks from the Pup's barn.  I didn't think anything of it at first but when I heard the unfamilar barks of the Pits and then the muffled cries of my lambs and pups, I knew there was a big problem.  I called out Raven and Chief and ran as fast as I could to the other barn.  My wife was home for lunch and I yelled for her to get the shotgun.
> 
> Once I opened the door I saw the blood bath.  The feral Pits weren't killing for food but just fun, it was sickining.  I yelled at them to leave but they didn't even notice me as they did there work.  My wife came running in and screamed at the sight of the carnage.  ( I don't dare explain what happened as it is just to disgusting).
> 
> My wife's scream got their attention as it was a sign of fear so I grabbed the gun from her hands and without remorse shot two of the dogs point blank in the head.  The other one went to take off as I reloaded as I dare not send Raven and Chief after him.  I managed to get off another round and injure the Pit and then finished him.
> 
> Sadly the dogs had dog tags on and appeared to be owned by a family a few miles away.  I waited several minutes and then called them after speaking to the proper authorities.  The authorities have already come and gone and delivered the dead dogs back to their owners, who will have ALOT of fines and damages to pay.
> 
> 
> Rolley, Marshmellow and Jake didn't make it as though young fought to protect their little lambs.  All but two of the lambs in the pen survived and only have a few scrapes as they played dead.
> 
> I HATE IRRESPONSIBLE DOG OWNERS


Oh my gosh, I am so sorry for your losses. So you aren't in any trouble, right? Have you talked to the people? Hope that they understand it's not your fault, and you had to protect your property and all that were on it. Thank God Raven and Chief didn't get to them before you. Glad to hear that you and your wife are ok.


----------



## Margali

So sorry for your losses. I've been enjoying your post about your LG pups. Glad you and your wife were not bit and able to kill the pits.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I am SO sorry this happened to you guys. Irresponsible dog owners are the worst.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That is horrible.  I sure hope they pay to replace your animals.  I know the money does not really help as you would prefer to have your animals back.


----------



## dwbonfire

oh my gosh. i am so sorry to read this. i cant even think of anything else to say. what a terrible thing.


----------



## autumnprairie

no words  SORRY


----------



## Stacykins

Dear God, that is beyond terrible. I hope for legal purposes you took pictures of the carnage so you can get every penny possible from that idiotic family. I know it won't bring back those who were lost, but it will be some retribution.


----------



## 77Herford

Well it was a tough day.  We ended up checking just about every animal on our property to see if others may of been attacked.  A couple of Cow have some scratches but nothing serious as the Cow's probably fought back.  They didn't touch my horses and my Purebred chickens are near my house so they weren't touched.  They didn't seem to go near my RIR group of chickens as they seemed just fine.  The Goats weren't harmed nor were the Sheep or Llama's.

The Pit's owners gave us a little more info on their dogs.  They supposedly were rescues as puppies from a fighting opperation.  
I don't know how that was helpful but they gave me that info.  They will be paying for my lost lambs in market prices, which is less than I was expecting.  As for my lost pups, I don't want their money.  I would like them to clean up the carnage but then again if I see them I may release my Hell hounds on them.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hate to hear about the irresponsible actions of animal of the owners. I would still make them pay for the pups even if you donate the money for a good cause.  I am grr want to scream and yell about what happened to you and your farm. I am glad you got  there fairly quickly and you and your wife are ok. I am also glad that you were home and near by when it happened.


----------



## Ms. Research

I have no words.  The only words would be graphic disgust, and I won't disrespect your journal with them.  

My heartfelt condolences to You and Your Wife.

K


----------



## DKRabbitry

Oh.... My.... Word.  Yah, I would think it would be best that they stay far away for the time being.  I know if that happened to me, those people would be on my bad side for a LONG while. 

I really am so soooo sorry for you and your family.  In my opinion, the fact that they were *rescues* from a dogfighting operation makes it that much worse.  I am a pitbull advocate.  I would never own one because I KNOW they are not the dog for me, but I also know that they can be good dogs and are just bred for the wrong reasons by the wrong people.  One would think that if they went to the extent to *rescue* these dogs, they would know about the breed, what these specific dogs especially were bred to do and to keep them locked up at home.  Oooooo... okay, I need to go do something.  I am just getting angry...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well it was a tough day.  We ended up checking just about every animal on our property to see if others may of been attacked.  A couple of Cow have some scratches but nothing serious as the Cow's probably fought back.  They didn't touch my horses and my Purebred chickens are near my house so they weren't touched.  They didn't seem to go near my RIR group of chickens as they seemed just fine.  The Goats weren't harmed nor were the Sheep or Llama's.
> 
> The Pit's owners gave us a little more info on their dogs.  They supposedly were rescues as puppies from a fighting opperation.
> I don't know how that was helpful but they gave me that info.  They will be paying for my lost lambs in market prices, which is less than I was expecting.  As for my lost pups, I don't want their money.  I would like them to clean up the carnage but then again if I see them I may release my Hell hounds on them.


I know you say you don't want to take the money for your puppies, but take it.  It won't bring them back, but you can use the moeny to help your other animals.  They need to pay.  

I am all for helping dogs.  I had a Mix dog that we had for 1.5 years.  He was great with our family and guests as long as he was with us, but he hated the neighbors and anyone who walked up to the back yard.  He got out once and went after your neighbor, no harm done, but he sure tried.  Unfortunately, that was all I was willing to allow and we had him put down.  Knowing his potential, I could not be responsible knowing his potif he got out again.

They did not assume the responsibility.  Let them / make them pay.


----------



## wannacow

Let them pay.  You put a lot of love and energy into those pups, not to mention the expense.  They were finally old enough to start doing their jobs.  Starting over is going to be hard, but if the money is there to use when you are ready, maybe it won't be as difficult to get going again.  Maybe even think of it as a tribute to your puppies...  I know they loved you too.


----------



## jodief100

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, I am so sorry for your losses. So you aren't in any trouble, right? Have you talked to the people? Hope that they understand it's not your fault, and you had to protect your property and all that were on it. Thank God Raven and Chief didn't get to them before you. Glad to hear that you and your wife are ok.


I don't care if they understand or not!  

Three wonderful dogs lost thier lives along with several lambs.  All because they couldn't be bothered to keep thier dogs contained!   

77- I am so very sorry, words cannot express my grief for you.  

I feel sorry for the pits as well.  It is not thier fault they were brought into this world and made into the monsters they were.  It was not thier fault that misguided fools didn't teach them proper behavior after rescuing them.  

Take thier money, if you don't feel right, donate it to a charity that does a PROPER job of rescuing dogs.  

My most heartfelt condolences for you and your wife.


----------



## TTs Chicks

I am so sorry  and   angry you had to deal with that.  I hate irresponsible dog owners!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

jodief100 said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I am so sorry for your losses. So you aren't in any trouble, right? Have you talked to the people? Hope that they understand it's not your fault, and you had to protect your property and all that were on it. Thank God Raven and Chief didn't get to them before you. Glad to hear that you and your wife are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if they understand or not!
> 
> Three wonderful dogs lost thier lives along with several lambs.  All because they couldn't be bothered to keep thier dogs contained!
> 
> 77- I am so very sorry, words cannot express my grief for you.
> 
> I feel sorry for the pits as well.  It is not thier fault they were brought into this world and made into the monsters they were.  It was not thier fault that misguided fools didn't teach them proper behavior after rescuing them.
> 
> Take thier money, if you don't feel right, donate it to a charity that does a PROPER job of rescuing dogs.
> 
> My most heartfelt condolences for you and your wife.
Click to expand...

Well I understand some people might not care if they understand or not. I just didn't want 77 to have to deal with angry neighbors. People do feel the right to retaliate.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well it was a tough day.  We ended up checking just about every animal on our property to see if others may of been attacked.  A couple of Cow have some scratches but nothing serious as the Cow's probably fought back.  They didn't touch my horses and my Purebred chickens are near my house so they weren't touched.  They didn't seem to go near my RIR group of chickens as they seemed just fine.  The Goats weren't harmed nor were the Sheep or Llama's.
> 
> The Pit's owners gave us a little more info on their dogs.  They supposedly were rescues as puppies from a fighting opperation.
> I don't know how that was helpful but they gave me that info.  They will be paying for my lost lambs in market prices, which is less than I was expecting.  As for my lost pups, I don't want their money.  I would like them to clean up the carnage but then again if I see them I may release my Hell hounds on them.


Happy to hear that no one else was badly injured. So sorry about the lambs and the pups.


----------



## 77Herford

Well we cleaned up today.  It took longer than we would of wanted due to evidence gathering.  My Wife and I have decided to accept the money and donate it to a Prairie Restoration project that we are both fans of.  We don't want any news on this as Pits already have a bad enough rep.  I have a friend and some other people I know that have Pits or Pit crosses and they are Friendly dogs but you must be very firm with them as they have had many generations of aggression bred into them.

I have a friend who works for an Animal rescue op and has been to the Offending Pits rescuers place.  He said it was a pretty good place with just a few minor issues, such as old hinges on kennel runs and rusty locks on some kennel doors.  In this case the three pits got along as they were litter mates and all lived in one large dog run/shelter.  The door hinges failed and they got out and dug under the couples fence.

As sad as this all is the farm work must go on and we are considering Llama's instead of LGD's for now.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well we cleaned up today.  It took longer than we would of wanted due to evidence gathering.  My Wife and I have decided to accept the money and donate it to a Prairie Restoration project that we are both fans of.  We don't want any news on this as Pits already have a bad enough rep.  I have a friend and some other people I know that have Pits or Pit crosses and they are Friendly dogs but you must be very firm with them as they have had many generations of aggression bred into them.
> 
> I have a friend who works for an Animal rescue op and has been to the Offending Pits rescuers place.  He said it was a pretty good place with just a few minor issues, such as old hinges on kennel runs and rusty locks on some kennel doors.  In this case the three pits got along as they were litter mates and all lived in one large dog run/shelter.  The door hinges failed and they got out and dug under the couples fence.
> 
> As sad as this all is the farm work must go on and we are considering Llama's instead of LGD's for now.


Wow, you and your wife are great people!  Hope that you guys are able to have some type of closure.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well we cleaned up today.  It took longer than we would of wanted due to evidence gathering.  My Wife and I have decided to accept the money and donate it to a Prairie Restoration project that we are both fans of.  We don't want any news on this as Pits already have a bad enough rep.  I have a friend and some other people I know that have Pits or Pit crosses and they are Friendly dogs but you must be very firm with them as they have had many generations of aggression bred into them.
> 
> I have a friend who works for an Animal rescue op and has been to the Offending Pits rescuers place.  He said it was a pretty good place with just a few minor issues, such as old hinges on kennel runs and rusty locks on some kennel doors.  In this case the three pits got along as they were litter mates and all lived in one large dog run/shelter.  The door hinges failed and they got out and dug under the couples fence.
> 
> *As sad as this all is the farm work must go on and we are considering Llama's instead of LGD's for now*.


Hoping one day you get some LGD's, but can truly understand your hesitation now.  

Hoping you and your wife are doing well.  Though you a farmer, and your Wife a Vet tech, what you both experienced to your animals, well loss of words here.  Wishing you both the best.

K


----------



## 77Herford

Farm 2 will be getting 6 Llama's over the next couple of weeks.  They all have past dealings with guarding flocks of Sheep or Goats and should do fine on their new place.

The Pit owners seem to be very religous and seeking our forgiveness, which is annoying to say the least.  They actually had the nerve to pray at my property gate with their teenage kids with candles.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Since my land extends to the end of the drive and not to just my gate I happily though impulsively walked right out with my Pistol and shot a couple of rounds into the air.  Then I gave them some choice words that can't be repeated on here and told them to get the BLEEP off my land and never comeback!

Needless to say the left in a hurry.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Farm 2 will be getting 6 Llama's over the next couple of weeks.  They all have past dealings with guarding flocks of Sheep or Goats and should do fine on their new place.
> 
> The Pit owners seem to be very religous and seeking our forgiveness, which is annoying to say the least.  They actually had the nerve to pray at my property gate with their teenage kids with candles.http://www.pic4ever.com/images/no.gif
> Since my land extends to the end of the drive and not to just my gate I happily though impulsively walked right out with my Pistol and shot a couple of rounds into the air.  Then I gave them some choice words that can't be repeated on here and told them to get the BLEEP off my land and never comeback!
> 
> Needless to say the left in a hurry.


Hope all goes well with the llamas.  Glad to hear they have past dealings with guarding and should settle down nicely for their job.  

I would think the neighbors would leave in a hurry.  Though they are remorseful and seek forgiveness, some careless acts just are unforgivable.   Don't mention religion around my DH.  Not after what we experienced with our loss.  He would probably have the same reaction as you, and  I wouldn't blame him.

K


----------



## elevan




----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, enough with the hugs, lol.


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## Ms. Research

*77: Ok, enough with the hugs, lol.*




			
				redtailgal said:
			
		

>


See you made RTG feel better!  Miss that snarky attitude when she's sick.

K


----------



## 77Herford

She never did comment on the death of my animals, which is strange...must be her meds.

Well the Wife is still pretty upset with this whole thing and can't see a puppy without crying, which is a problem with her job so she's taking some time off work.  She's needing alot more hugs and snuggles than normal.  It should be said I get uncomfortable when anyone crying and only can do so much before it becomes  too much.  I know what your thinking but some people just don't do well in that department.
Twinkles is helping with her alot.
I admit to being sad but since adulthood I've been understanding I guess you could say about death.  It happens no matter if its an accident or sickness or intentional.  I do take human death worse but thats just my mind set.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> She never did comment on the death of my animals, which is strange...must be her meds.
> 
> Well the Wife is still pretty upset with this whole thing and can't see a puppy without crying, which is a problem with her job so she's taking some time off work.  She's needing alot more hugs and snuggles than normal.  It should be said I get uncomfortable when anyone crying and only can do so much before it becomes  too much.  I know what your thinking but some people just don't do well in that department.
> Twinkles is helping with her alot.
> I admit to being sad but since adulthood I've been understanding I guess you could say about death.  It happens no matter if its an accident or sickness or intentional.  I do take human death worse but thats just my mind set.


I have been thinking of your Wife during this.  I was hoping she wouldn't have this reaction and affect her job.  Glad to hear she's taking some time off and Twinkle is helping.  

Everyone takes death and sadness differently, don't feel you need to explain yourself on how you deal with it.   Just as long as you and your Wife know how to deal with it together.  Looks like you are.  



K


----------



## 77Herford

Seems to be a case of the sniffles going around with my Goats.  Loading up their water with electrolytes but other than that I think I'll let them fight it off.  For now its just a runny nose and fatigue.  They are still munching on their Goat feed, hay, and minerals.
Sold off all but two wean piglets.  I kept two cross sow piglets for future use.  

My two Simmental calves are doing well with this spring/fall weather were having crazy as it is.  They've been outside everyday this week in a half an acre mini pen/cow run.  
The Beet pulp I'm feeding to the mother cows in the morning and evening is up to about 1 pound of dried pulp, which I then soak for around four hours and then feed and they both eat their rations down in a few hours and then they go outside .

I bought a bulk order of the pellets for a small silo of mine.  So I got around 1000 bushels of pellets being kept dry and airated.  I use a couple 4 pound scoops of pellets and soak them overnight and then feed that to my Sow's and Boar's, they really love it.  Sometimes its mixed with slop, which smell foul to me but they get all gitty and dance at the fence as I haul it over. 

The Hens are getting their winter feed of Layena (I may of spelled that wrong).  I'm REALLY glad my Wife reminded me in the building process to put a Silo next to the production hen house!  I didn't do that with my current purebred coop set up and now have drums of feed that I must manually refill with multiple bags of feed, ugh.  Using a Tractor, Grain wagon and then auger is much easier.  I have 3 months or so worth of feed in my newer Laying pen than my 1 month supply in the other.

Can't believe I forgot about my other feathered friends, haven't mentioned them in some time.  I am down to 8 Pilgrim Geese with 4 Drakes and 4 Hens or Geese.  They are fat and happy in their new digs and currently sunbathing on the pond shore in the grass.   My two Mallards are fully grown and they think they are Humans I think sometimes as I did hand raise them.  Daffy the boy isn't like the character on TV, he is rather sumbmissive to his lady Ester.  Ester eats first, gets the best pond weeds first and sleeps in the best nest....poor Daffy.


----------



## 77Herford

Well the Wife and I chatted this evening and she is still upset but more mad than anything.  She wants me to get dogs if thats what I want for guardians and she knows thats what I want.  She said, this time they will be right by the house when they are puppies until they reach adulthood and she wants them to be nasty enough to take on anymore monsters.

So I'm researching for breeds or mixes of dog.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well the Wife and I chatted this evening and she is still upset but more mad than anything.  She wants me to get dogs if thats what I want for guardians and she knows thats what I want.  She said, this time they will be right by the house when they are puppies until they reach adulthood and she wants them to be nasty enough to take on anymore monsters.
> 
> So I'm researching for breeds or mixes of dog.


I have a friend that has a Kuvasc and you don't go near the pen at all when she is on duty. Sweet if not on duty but takes her job seriously.
or what about one of the great huge dogs that I have seen posted on here? Could you even get one here in the states.
Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I like Boerboels.  Nothing gets past them when they are on duty.  They only concern is they don't have that super thick coat that the fuzzy guard dogs have.


----------



## autumnprairie

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I like Boerboels.  Nothing gets past them when they are on duty.  They only concern is they don't have that super thick coat that the fuzzy guard dogs have.


What do they look like?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Kind of like a bigger version of a mastiff.  They are used to guard livestock in Africa from predators. (Lions)    Reported to be one of the more off duty non aggressive of the guardian breeds but will tear stuff up when on duty.  Very good with their family, kids, etc.   I have been looking into them as our next dog when our current guard goes. But we might be a bit warmer than Iowa.   Boer meaning farmer, their name translates as Farmers Dog.  

There is a Mastiff rescue near us that gets them occasionally and I'm supposed to start working with them this summer to see how I like the breed.


----------



## autumnprairie

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Kind of like a bigger version of a mastiff.  They are used to guard livestock in Africa from predators. (Lions)    Reported to be one of the more off duty non aggressive of the guardian breeds but will tear stuff up when on duty.  Very good with their family, kids, etc.   I have been looking into them as our next dog when our current guard goes. But we might be a bit warmer than Iowa.   Boer meaning farmer, their name translates as Farmers Dog.
> 
> There is a Mastiff rescue near us that gets them occasionally and I'm supposed to start working with them this summer to see how I like the breed.


I think we are still cooler than than Africa I am in Eastern Arkansas.
Do they have breeders here and could you post a picture


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Oh yeah you can easily get them here. 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/boerboel.htm 


And Africa is a pretty big continent.  Areas of it can get quite cold when they have a mind to. Still warmer on average than Iowa though.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well the Wife and I chatted this evening and she is still upset but more mad than anything.  She wants me to get dogs if thats what I want for guardians and she knows thats what I want.  She said, this time they will be right by the house when they are puppies until they reach adulthood and she wants them to be nasty enough to take on anymore monsters.
> 
> So I'm researching for breeds or mixes of dog.


Glad to hear dogs are in your future again.  Definitely research Kuvacz.  Amazing breed.  But very hard to find a true Kuvacz.  

Good luck with research.  Definitely keep us posted on what you decide.   Lots of good guard dogs here in the US.  

I think keeping the pups right by the house until adulthood is an excellent idea.  

Can't wait to see what you get.  

K


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, we didn't think it was possible for any of the pups to survive as per their condition but 1 did!!  Rolley is showing signs of improvement even though he is fighting infections and multiple broken bones.  He must stay sedated for sometime so he doesn't tear he's stitchings and mess up his other repairs.  My wife is going back to work to stay with him during the night shift and bringing in a shirt from each of us to cuddle with.

I'm sorry I made it sound like they were all dead but the likelyhood of any of them surviving was VERY unlikely and I didn't want to build up any hopes as I didn't think any would make it.  Rolley if he gets past the infections will make it, even though the Doc says he'll make it now.

So the week is MUCH better now.  Rolley will probably never be his full self again but will always be part of the family.  

I went to see him this morning and he was awake and his weak tail slightly wagged as I nuzzled him and petted him softly.


----------



## ksj0225

Then we will start praying....


----------



## wannacow

I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

That is amazing news!  It is truly astonishing what they can pull through sometimes.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, after the phone call I was pretty happy and had to wake up my wife early.


----------



## autumnprairie

I  am happy that Rolley made it, sending prayers your way.


----------



## 77Herford

Just checked on the Rabbits and the preggo doe is getting big.  I'm hoping for baby rabbits soon but frankly I don't know when the bunnies are do and niether did the previous owner.
Just hope for no, white devil eye'd bunnies, lol.  My three NZ's and one Champ.  I finally bred my Champ doe with the NZ buck, should be nice.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well the Wife and I chatted this evening and she is still upset but more mad than anything.  She wants me to get dogs if thats what I want for guardians and she knows thats what I want.  She said, this time they will be right by the house when they are puppies until they reach adulthood and she wants them to be nasty enough to take on anymore monsters.
> 
> So I'm researching for breeds or mixes of dog.


 Happy to hear that. I have heard that Tibetan Mastiffs are a great dog. They take their job very serious, and yet they are good family dogs. They will keep anything and everything away. They will let you know when something is there as well. Good luck. Hope to hear and see pictures of the new pups!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, we didn't think it was possible for any of the pups to survive as per their condition but 1 did!!  Rolley is showing signs of improvement even though he is fighting infections and multiple broken bones.  He must stay sedated for sometime so he doesn't tear he's stitchings and mess up his other repairs.  My wife is going back to work to stay with him during the night shift and bringing in a shirt from each of us to cuddle with.
> 
> I'm sorry I made it sound like they were all dead but the likelyhood of any of them surviving was VERY unlikely and I didn't want to build up any hopes as I didn't think any would make it.  Rolley if he gets past the infections will make it, even though the Doc says he'll make it now.
> 
> So the week is MUCH better now.  Rolley will probably never be his full self again but will always be part of the family.
> 
> I went to see him this morning and he was awake and his weak tail slightly wagged as I nuzzled him and petted him softly.


  That is great news! Thank you for letting us know. Hope he can come home soon. That's great that he was wagging his tail a little bit. Good luck with everything. Hope he can home soon!


----------



## 77Herford

Business is getting hectic around here.  I can't seem to grow my Wethers fast enough for the demand.  My ever growing clientel of Goat meat buyers are bitting at my heals for home grown Goat meat....
I sold my remaining Nubian wethers just now for some huge feast.  They will be picked up tomorrow and taken to some Kosher butchershop .  
One of my Muslim customers is having a wedding and Goat is on the menu, looks like he'll come out and pick a Boer tomorrow aswell.  Then he has a special diet he prepaid for, for me to feed to the lucky Boer to fatten him up fast.  (There is some Beer involved, lol.)


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> Business is getting hectic around here.  I can't seem to grow my Wethers fast enough for the demand.  My ever growing clientel of Goat meat buyers are bitting at my heals for home grown Goat meat....
> I sold my remaining Nubian wethers just now for some huge feast.  They will be picked up tomorrow and taken to some Kosher butchershop .
> One of my Muslim customers is having a wedding and Goat is on the menu, looks like he'll come out and pick a Boer tomorrow aswell.  Then he has a special diet he prepaid for, for me to feed to the lucky Boer to fatten him up fast.  (There is some Beer involved, lol.)


Wow, what a great problem to have.


----------



## 77Herford

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/nutrition/managingforages.shtml


Great source of info for those interested in improving their Goats feeding management.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Business is getting hectic around here.  I can't seem to grow my Wethers fast enough for the demand.  My ever growing clientel of Goat meat buyers are bitting at my heals for home grown Goat meat....
> I sold my remaining Nubian wethers just now for some huge feast.  They will be picked up tomorrow and taken to some Kosher butchershop .
> One of my Muslim customers is having a wedding and Goat is on the menu, looks like he'll come out and pick a Boer tomorrow aswell.  Then he has a special diet he prepaid for, for me to feed to the lucky Boer to fatten him up fast.  (There is some Beer involved, lol.)


Glad to hear the Goat business is booming.  Congratulations and wishing you continued success.  What type of beer will the goats have?  Imported?  lol

And regarding the bunnies, you don't have to wait as long as goats and sheep, 30-35 days at the most.   Hoping to hear about kits soon.

K


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business is getting hectic around here.  I can't seem to grow my Wethers fast enough for the demand.  My ever growing clientel of Goat meat buyers are bitting at my heals for home grown Goat meat....
> I sold my remaining Nubian wethers just now for some huge feast.  They will be picked up tomorrow and taken to some Kosher butchershop .
> One of my Muslim customers is having a wedding and Goat is on the menu, looks like he'll come out and pick a Boer tomorrow aswell.  Then he has a special diet he prepaid for, for me to feed to the lucky Boer to fatten him up fast.  (There is some Beer involved, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the Goat business is booming.  Congratulations and wishing you continued success.  What type of beer will the goats have?  Imported?  lol
> 
> And regarding the bunnies, you don't have to wait as long as goats and sheep, 30-35 days at the most.   Hoping to hear about kits soon.
> 
> K
Click to expand...

Imported,


----------



## 77Herford

Well I didn't sleep a wink....special.  Might as well start up the tractor and feed some hay to the Cows.  Got our first real taste of winter yesterday.  

The two High school kids I had bottle feeding were upset to hear about the Lambs, especially the girl.  If they want to do it again there will be more coming in spring time.


----------



## Ms. Research

How's Rolley doing?  I knew I forgot to ask something.  Truly thrilled to hear Rolley is slowly on the mend.   Amazing how resilient some are.  

Also how's your Wife doing?  Seeing Rolley doing better helping her?  Hope so.  

K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well I didn't sleep a wink....special.  Might as well start up the tractor and feed some hay to the Cows.  Got our first real taste of winter yesterday.
> 
> The two High school kids I had bottle feeding were upset to hear about the Lambs, especially the girl.  If they want to do it again there will be more coming in spring time.


I'm so glad that something positive like two kids changing from disregarding animals well being to being worried about them and caring for them was able to come out of the situation with your llama.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

77Herford said:
			
		

> Business is getting hectic around here.  I can't seem to grow my Wethers fast enough for the demand.  My ever growing clientel of Goat meat buyers are bitting at my heals for home grown Goat meat....
> I sold my remaining Nubian wethers just now for some huge feast.  They will be picked up tomorrow and taken to some Kosher butchershop .
> One of my Muslim customers is having a wedding and Goat is on the menu, looks like he'll come out and pick a Boer tomorrow aswell.  Then he has a special diet he prepaid for, for me to feed to the lucky Boer to fatten him up fast.  (There is some Beer involved, lol.)


Price of goat meat is sky rocketing around here, would have almost been worth it to hold a few back and feed them a little longer, We took in a doeling on Saturday that was having a health problem, and she brought $145 and was around 75lbs,   IN the fall we were getting around $120 for the same sized goat. Wish I had more to sell. For the first time we actually talked about buying some kids off of people that were under pricing themselves on craiglist and raising them in isolation pens and reselling them.  

May I ask about what you are expecting per lb live weight, at this time?


----------



## 77Herford

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business is getting hectic around here.  I can't seem to grow my Wethers fast enough for the demand.  My ever growing clientel of Goat meat buyers are bitting at my heals for home grown Goat meat....
> I sold my remaining Nubian wethers just now for some huge feast.  They will be picked up tomorrow and taken to some Kosher butchershop .
> One of my Muslim customers is having a wedding and Goat is on the menu, looks like he'll come out and pick a Boer tomorrow aswell.  Then he has a special diet he prepaid for, for me to feed to the lucky Boer to fatten him up fast.  (There is some Beer involved, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> Price of goat meat is sky rocketing around here, would have almost been worth it to hold a few back and feed them a little longer, We took in a doeling on Saturday that was having a health problem, and she brought $145 and was around 75lbs,   IN the fall we were getting around $120 for the same sized goat. Wish I had more to sell. For the first time we actually talked about buying some kids off of people that were under pricing themselves on craiglist and raising them in isolation pens and reselling them.
> 
> May I ask about what you are expecting per lb live weight, at this time?
Click to expand...

Well I have private buyers but, my most recent Nubs wethers average live weight was 152 pounds price 170.00 dollars.


----------



## 77Herford

This is one of the twin brothers I will be getting.  The owner sent me this picture and said his brother looks the same, along with their mother.
I am presently about an hour or two away from seeing them depending on how we follow the speed limit, muwahahaha.  They are both neutered which is good and were raised around Sheep, Goats and little kids, yay.


----------



## marlowmanor

Impressive!


----------



## 77Herford

Well now driving back with two huge creamy white Spanish Mastiffs.  They aren't completely purebred and have an eigth of Anatolian Shepherd on their dam's side if I remember right.
They drool a bit but I did expected that, lol.  They have classic names of Butch and Sundance, which I will keep since I liked that movie as a kid.
The two twin brothers are near identicle and one picture does them justice, lol.  Its kinda wierd to see doubles of the same dog.  Should make the Coyotes do a double take when they see the same one twice, .
Oh and don't ask what else is in the truck.....


----------



## wannacow

I'm so glad you found new dogs!  They are beautiful.    Are you sure we can't ask about what else is in the truck?...


----------



## marlowmanor

I'm betting there are more farm animals in the truck! More goats perhaps? Or some lambs?


----------



## autumnprairie

WHAT ELSE IS IN THE TRUCK, 77 ?!?!?!?!?!!? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Very nice dog   What else ya hidin in that truck ? Huh?


----------



## ksj0225

No really if there are more animals in there you HAVE to tell!!!!!


----------



## DKRabbitry

Man you are cruel... come-on!  Lovely dog(s) BTW!  I hope they serve you well.  I would really like to know more.  I am always curious how grown LGDs adapt when switching to a new family & stock.   Are they aloof with you?


----------



## 77Herford

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Man you are cruel... come-on!  Lovely dog(s) BTW!  I hope they serve you well.  I would really like to know more.  I am always curious how grown LGDs adapt when switching to a new family & stock.   Are they aloof with you?


Me....cruel,...maybe.


----------



## marlowmanor

You'll tell us ...eventually!


----------



## 77Herford

Home, dogs in the kennel and mystery animals in quarantine pen.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> Home, dogs in the kennel and mystery animals in quarantine pen.


Glad to hear all is well.

K


----------



## autumnprairie

GRRR  












 GRRRR


----------



## DKRabbitry

HAHAHAHA!  Cruel? Nope I changed my mind.... EVIL!


----------



## Ms. Research

77, lol you are driving these women crazy not knowing what you brought home in the truck.  You are such a tease.  

Hoping you reveal before the quarantine time is over what you got.  I have to admit I'm curious.   

Let's see:  Black sheep, no got them hidden in the barn, which your Wife saw and loved.

Rabbits:  Nah already have a few, waiting for kits to be born.  Hope they are doing well.

Know about the new dogs.

Maybe llamas, because you were thinking of llamas before the dogs.  

How about Kikos or Kinders?  I know I've seen you post about these types of goats before.  

Hmmmmm.....should be interesting to find out.

Wait, I know, you got a iquana like Elroy.  You got a look at Elroy and thought it would be neat to have.

Oh well, just thoughts.  Don't be too mean and hold out too long.  lol

K


----------



## 77Herford

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 77, lol you are driving these women crazy not knowing what you brought home in the truck.  You are such a tease.
> 
> Hoping you reveal before the quarantine time is over what you got.  I have to admit I'm curious.
> 
> Let's see:  Black sheep, no got them hidden in the barn, which your Wife saw and loved.
> 
> Rabbits:  Nah already have a few, waiting for kits to be born.  Hope they are doing well.
> 
> Know about the new dogs.
> 
> Maybe llamas, because you were thinking of llamas before the dogs.
> 
> How about Kikos or Kinders?  I know I've seen you post about these types of goats before.
> 
> Hmmmmm.....should be interesting to find out.
> 
> Wait, I know, you got a iquana like Elroy.  You got a look at Elroy and thought it would be neat to have.
> 
> Oh well, just thoughts.  Don't be too mean and hold out too long.  lol
> 
> K


But this is fun.  Never had so many women hanging on my words, muwhahahaha.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77, lol you are driving these women crazy not knowing what you brought home in the truck.  You are such a tease.
> 
> Hoping you reveal before the quarantine time is over what you got.  I have to admit I'm curious.
> 
> Let's see:  Black sheep, no got them hidden in the barn, which your Wife saw and loved.
> 
> Rabbits:  Nah already have a few, waiting for kits to be born.  Hope they are doing well.
> 
> Know about the new dogs.
> 
> Maybe llamas, because you were thinking of llamas before the dogs.
> 
> How about Kikos or Kinders?  I know I've seen you post about these types of goats before.
> 
> Hmmmmm.....should be interesting to find out.
> 
> Wait, I know, you got a iquana like Elroy.  You got a look at Elroy and thought it would be neat to have.
> 
> Oh well, just thoughts.  Don't be too mean and hold out too long.  lol
> 
> K
> 
> 
> 
> But this is fun.  Never had so many women hanging on my words, muwhahahaha.
Click to expand...

*KICKS 77 in the shins*
oops sorry

you are an evil tease


----------



## ksj0225

Did anybody notice he said animals.... yes folks there was an S at the end...


----------



## jodief100

He brought home giraffes.  I just know it.  Giraffes!


----------



## marlowmanor

Yep, he bought some giraffes


----------



## 77Herford

Also got a puppy for my friend P.


----------



## marlowmanor

AWWWW, I love the puppy! My brother has an English bulldog too. If he ever decides to breed her we may be considering getting a puppy from them. I figure it will be a few years though before that would happen.

Is the buck a Kiko?


----------



## ksj0225

And WHAT are you going to do with your new YELLOW SPANISH BUCK....???  LOL!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

AWW puppy is adorable and kiko or spanish?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Nice rack...


----------



## jodief100

I think he is yanking our chain still.  Those pictures have too much green in them to be recent.  Maybe not the puppy picture but there is still green on the trees behind that lovely buck.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

OK - I am a guy and I think this is funny. You ladies are playing right into his hand.  I must admit, I do the same thing.  

At least for me, I think it is about the control.  Fires up my wife quick when I know something and won't tell.

Personally, I think you gave in too quick.  You should have provided clues and allowed people to guess.


----------



## 77Herford

You know I rarely take my own pictures or you should by now.  The Spanish buck picture was in Spring of this year and the puppy well that is newer she is about two months old now.

The Buck is for my Goats in the dairy.  I just need their milk and sell the kids so I don't care if they are purebred.  The buck was part of the dog deal as the buck is 8 years old and the previous owner had too many bucks.

Now I will clip the Saanen and Alpine and raise them up for meat, well not the Saanen cause he was a rescue and thats not allowed.  My friend P has already shown interest in him for brush control.

I will be keeping my two doe kids of last year for the milking op and looking forward to my Nubs having kids.


----------



## 77Herford

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> OK - I am a guy and I think this is funny. You ladies are playing right into his hand.  I must admit, I do the same thing.
> 
> At least for me, I think it is about the control.  Fires up my wife quick when I know something and won't tell.
> 
> Personally, I think you gave in too quick.  You should have provided clues and allowed people to guess.



Yes, I do thoroughly enjoy doing that to my wife but that usually ends much better.  Anyway I don't want to get on these ladies bad side too much they move in packs.


----------



## DKRabbitry

I read this on my phone, so the pic of that Spanish buck is really small and on first glance I thought it was a Longhorn!  I was like "How'd he fit THAT in his truck!!!"  

And we travel in Herds, not packs.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - I am a guy and I think this is funny. You ladies are playing right into his hand.  I must admit, I do the same thing.
> 
> At least for me, I think it is about the control.  Fires up my wife quick when I know something and won't tell.
> 
> Personally, I think you gave in too quick.  You should have provided clues and allowed people to guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do thoroughly enjoy doing that to my wife but that usually ends much better.  Anyway I don't want to get on these ladies bad side too much they move in packs.
Click to expand...

Would we do that?


----------



## 77Herford

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> I read this on my phone, so the pic of that Spanish buck is really small and on first glance I thought it was a Longhorn!  I was like "How'd he fit THAT in his truck!!!"
> 
> And we travel in Herds, not packs.


I could make a really funny "Herd" joke there but I think I'll refrain from digging a hole today.


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh MY GOSH!  The horns on that buck are Amazing!   He must have been something riding in your truck!   Now that would make people stop and take a second look.   What is his personality like?


----------



## 77Herford

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Oh MY GOSH!  The horns on that buck are Amazing!   He must have been something riding in your truck!   Now that would make people stop and take a second look.   What is his personality like?


Now that you mention it, I did get a few double takes, lol but from which animals I don't know.  The twin mastiffs of the crazy buck rack.

The buck isn't particularly friendly right now as he has lots of ladies just a couple of pens away from him.  The love birds screamed at each other all night.

Butch and Sundance are aloof but friendly as I worked with them today.  Right now I'm just working on our personal bonding along with my wife so they know who to look to.
They are also getting to know the other dogs of the place, which proved nerve racking.  They seemed to like the little Rat terriers as they didn't eat them.  Chief...well lets just say I will have to spend more time integrating them in with Chief.  Raven they where keenly interested in but she wasn't having it with Lady around.  So as I suspected the German Shepherds will take longer to get along with Butch and Sundance.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Congrats on the new buck!  He's really neat 

Hope you have good success with your new dogs too


----------



## Ms. Research

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Nice rack...


lol

K

BTW, like the Bull Dog.  I hear they are a handful and are STUBBORN.  Very head strong.


----------



## 77Herford

Well the customer came and picked out his wether.  Now I'm slowly introducing his new diet.

Let Butch and Sundance out one at a time to play in the snow, we got last night.  They are doing well with commands and though aloof seem to be warming up to the new place.  Once I excercised them both I let them hang out together around the house and meet the Sheep and Goats at least the ones that would come up to the fence line, lol.  The dogs both licked the noses of the livestock that did come up to the fence.
Then around noon I tried the Dog park experiment as I call it with my Wife and her friend and my pal, P around the house area with all the dogs out playing in the snow and introducing Butch and Sundance into the mix on leashes.
After several timid minutes and some intensive butt snifing and firm commands, the dogs seemed content enough to starting chilling together.  We actually let the brothers off their leashes for a little bit and they played with the Terriers and Lady ( when Raven would allow).  Chief did get a little aggressive at times when Butch or Sundance tried to be friends but thats just Chief trying to be the alpha.  I gave him a quick correction and then further embarrassed him by tackling him and partially laying on him as he looked at me as if saying, come on not in front of the new guys.

I'm glad Butch and Sundance were so well trained and socialized with all animals and humans.  They should make excellent guardians and pets.

P.S
Almost forgot about the pink looking babies in Grey's nest box.


----------



## 77Herford

Well Mr. Buck tried to gore me today..twice.  Good thing he makes a big T and isn't accurate with them.  Now he has been humiliated and has nerf mini basketballs on each end, lol.
Butch and Sundance followed me around for chores today, around the main grounds.  I took the Llama's out of the Sheep pen for a little bit and put in Butch and Sundance one at a time.  They loved it but some of the sheep weren't too keen on it.  Not all have had LGD's with them in the past so it will be a learning curve.  Its only a handful of Dorper crosses that are freaked out by the dogs and they have had their lambs all rams so I could just sell them.  I got some lamb in the freezer now and already had some roasted lamb, mmmm.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I have also seen tennis balls used.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well Mr. Buck tried to gore me today..twice.  Good thing he makes a big T and isn't accurate with them.  Now he has been humiliated and has nerf mini basketballs on each end, lol.
> Butch and Sundance followed me around for chores today, around the main grounds.  I took the Llama's out of the Sheep pen for a little bit and put in Butch and Sundance one at a time.  They loved it but some of the sheep weren't too keen on it.  Not all have had LGD's with them in the past so it will be a learning curve.  Its only a handful of Dorper crosses that are freaked out by the dogs and they have had their lambs all rams so I could just sell them.  I got some lamb in the freezer now and already had some roasted lamb, mmmm.


That would be a nice picture  Pics please


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

He's mentioned before no actual photos so I always assumed he posts approximations of what his animals look like. 


77 if when you do post photos you could mention something along the lines of "Not the animal I bought but it looks like X"   just so that new people coming on the thread aren't confused.  Privacy concerns can be a serious issue and not one to be taken lightly.  I had some one actually stalk me from an ebay transaction about 5 years ago and now no longer use my real name on the internet at all.  It is always the same name but it is not my birth name.


----------



## 77Herford

Well unless they are mine I will not be posting pictures anymore.

Mr. Buck which looks extremely close to his cousins picture is improving his attitude.

The wether boer that was specially selected for a wedding meal is enjoying his fattening diet.

Had some snow and now its nearly all melted with renewed spring like weather.  Next week its suppose to be freezing again and snow.

Rolley is coming around.  Infections are all nearly gone.  He's on painkillers but no longer sedated.  We may get to take him home soon.

The Animal clinic that my wife works at is having money issues thanks to the recession and will be laying off a doctor and a few techs.  My Wife is obviously worried about her job as she is on the lower end of the totem pole for seniority.  They've all but told her that she is one of the possible people on the block, so she is starting to look around for another job.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

SO glad that your dog is coming along. I do hope he makes a recovery.


----------



## daisychick

I bet since he is young, Rolley will make a quick recovery.  I hope you get to bring him home soon.


----------



## 77Herford

My White Royal Palm turkeys are growing.  

I miss that old RedTail and hope she gets better.


----------



## 77Herford

I didn't mean to bite anyones head off earlier buts typed words don't convey your emotion or expressions at all.

Some words were removed by the Gods.  Some Gods may be angry or tired.  I'm glad my God and Goddesses are good with me.

Butch and Sundance did great today.  I let them both in with the Sheep for the afternoon.  They settled in nicely and the handful of frightened Sheep did eventually calm down.  Neither of the dogs wanted to leave when I came to get them.

Mr. Buck's beard is longer but thinner than the now deleted photo.  His coat is the same color but his a bit chunkier and his lovely horns are that long and tough to cage in the bed of my dually.

My Spanish Mastiff mixes who are twin brothers are near spot on the color of the Mastiff showen before a nice creamy white.  They are huge and out weigh many people I know but not me...DOH.  Butch weighed in at 192 pounds of muscle and 38" at the shoulder.  Sundance weighed in at 188 pounds and 37" at the shoulder.  They are 4 years old now and I will soon have them with the Sheep full time.
I learned something about their litter and parents, which I like to know.  Both their parents were this creamy white color and huge.  Their Sire and Dam were over 200 pounds by the end of their lives.  The brothers litter size was 6 pups of 4 boys and 2 girls.  My twins were creamy and the others a fawn coloring.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I hope the new dogs are able to bond with your herds and are good protectors for you.


----------



## 77Herford

I think my wife and I will be having a neighborhood get together sometime soon or maybe spring time as we need to educate some of our neighbors.  A few people won't be invited obviously but most the people in a five mile radius will get a mailed invite.  My wife thinks if we clean up the main barn well enough we could have a large meal there in the main walkway.  It could be done but it might be a tight fit and alot of cleaning.

Baby bunnies are getting less pink, lol.  Their mom is taking good care of them.

Egg production is down but thats nothing new.

We got more snow last night, which means its headed your way Elevan.

My Goat Dairy op started off pretty good but now I'm having trouble getting others to buy.  Midwesterners just aren't familiar with Goat products and are stubborn on change.  I have a mainly foreign customer base for my Goats, which is fine but many of them are high turnover as they are on limited visa's or may move for jobs elsewhere type of things.  

Oh, my wife was told to expect a pink slip at the end of the week.  Her and two other people one other vet tech and a doctor will be getting the axe.


----------



## marlowmanor

Sorry to hear about your wife losing her job.  I hope she is able to find something else quickly. I know how hard it is to find jobs in this economy. My Dh has been looking for something different for a while, but he's been doing it while keeping the job he has now. He wants to find something with normal hours. He just recently got called about a new job oppurtunity, it's still night shift but he is looking into it anyway. I know I've been looking for a job myself, but with my degree it's hard to get back into the area I was working in and hard to get into something different because all of my last 5 years of experience has been in one area of work. Hopefully your wife can find a new job soon.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok here it goes.  This is an apology to all those I have offended with false pictures of animals that were clearly not mine.  A majority of the pictures I posted are in fact of other peoples animals.  I have come to find some people very hurt by this action and I do feel bad for causing this.  In the future if any of you so choose to continue to follow my journal I will be honest in any photos I present and they will be mine.

Now to defend my animals and myself.  I do own over three hundred acres of land in the state of Iowa but co-own my family farm with my father.  I'm not as wealthy as I made myself sound.  I'm slowly paying off my tractor and farm.  I have all the cattle I say I do along with the Sheep, Goats, Chickens and Goats.  The copied pictures I used were close representations of my animals but I understand now that I shouldn't of used them.
I have a small dairy parlor but its not as fancy as I made it sound.  Its just part of our old garage thats been retro-fitted into a make shift parlor.  Virtually none of the equipment is new.

I guess I thought if I was rich and had everything that I wanted that I would sound much more interesting to all of you.  I'm just as strapped for cash sometimes as the rest of you are at times.

77


----------



## redtailgal

I accept your apology.  

That was a kind and considerate thing to do, and I'd imagine it was pretty hard as well.

It took alot of courage 77, and I respect and appreciate that.  Thank you.

Now, that's that.  I'd like to hear all about the real 77Hereford.  I'd bet he is a fun guy.


----------



## redtailgal

so, are ya managing to get any winter weather in Iowa?

It feels like spring here in NC. Havent even pulled out the long sleeves yet.  

I would say that I want some cold weather to kill of the bugs that are gonna plague us in the spring, BUT my bulbs and roses are already putting out growth and my fig has put out green shoots.  Cold weather would harm them!

Ack! What's a gal to do?  (I could wrap my fig's and roses in blankets, lol)


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I accept your apology.
> 
> That was a kind and considerate thing to do, and I'd imagine it was pretty hard as well.
> 
> It took alot of courage 77, and I respect and appreciate that.  Thank you.
> 
> Now, that's that.  I'd like to hear all about the real 77Hereford.  I'd bet he is a fun guy.


He is sarcastic...ALOT, funny or family says so, goofball, romantic, cheesy, intelligent, stubborn, worrier and laid back, down to earth, loves talking about farming, wishes he could buy a mega huge western reserve to save the wild horses, likes politics but not politicians, went to Catholic school for a few years but didn't do anything I'm a Druid, softy for my nephews and nieces.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, when you win your millions and get that horse reserve let me know.  I could be your ranch manager!

I gotta go to bed, my eyes are rolling around in my head. It's not a pretty sight.

77, you hang in there with this.  It may take some folks awhile to be ok.  Give them time.  I pray that they will all appreciate and respect the difficult thing you did tonight and let bygones be bygones.

As for me, an apology is enough. I'm over it. I wont look back.

Goodnight, friend.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

That took courage.  Your personality is what drew people to you/your journal.  Stick with that and you'll be fine.


----------



## wannacow

I enjoy your journal.  Keep it up.


----------



## Cricket

I'm new to BYH and the whole journal thing, so didn't get a chance to be wowed by your outfit, but am admiring your honesty!  It's a lot more interesting to me seeing how others scrape by!  

In my 'rich farmer dream' there won't be any more bull calves going on the beef truck.  They will all be raised to the obnoxious age and THEN be butchered on the farm where they won't know a thing.  My friend for whom I milk is going to have the retirement home for aged dairy cows.  AND I will hire someone to wash my windows.


----------



## TTs Chicks

I enjoy reading your journal


----------



## daisychick

Apology accepted.      Just be yourself that is what all of us like.     We all have rich farmer dreams and would love to have more land, better equipment, more and more animals, but we don't and getting by with what you have is what makes farmer/rancher types the best kind of people in my eyes.  I would love to just hear about your life and your farming and no need to make it sound better than it is, cause then I just get jealous.


----------



## marlowmanor

Thank you for having the courage to apologize. .

I read the journals of everyone on BYH because I like to see peoples lives, personalities and all that comes through the journals. My life is fairly boring, but I have big dreams. If I ever get part of my dreams I'll be one happy woman! Your life is much more exciting than my own, so I read your journal and enjoy living a little vicariously through you! I bet there are plenty of exciting things that happen on your farm, enough that you don't have to make up things to entertain us! The journals aren't about making up stories to entertain an audience, they are about telling about the real life of a farmer, the good, the bad, and the ugly!  I can't help but think of the old John Wayne movie when I typed that! 

Trust me your life is much more interesting than mine I am sure! I can't update my journal much because there is very little that happens around here animal wise. Most of the excitement happens with my human kids! I really doubt everyone wants to hear all the adventures my boys get into on a regular basis, or how much they drive me nuts!  

Just tell us about your daily life. You are living the dream of some people with all the land and the animals that you are able to have. Maybe we need a picture of you and your wife!  JK


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Very impressed that you would apologize. That says a lot about who you are!  I can't wait to read more of your journal. How is Roley? Do you have any pictures of him? Would love to see him. Thanks for being willing to apologize.


----------



## Beekissed

I've never read your journal but I think I just might....it takes a very brave person to apologize when you've done something wrong.  I don't know the details of why you are apologizing but I take off my hat to anyone who can realize that they need to say they are sorry and actually goes ahead and DOES that~it's very rare in the world.  It's an admirable quality and one that I respect greatly as it is sometimes the hardest thing to ever do.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Very impressed that you would apologize. That says a lot about who you are!  I can't wait to read more of your journal. How is Roley? Do you have any pictures of him? Would love to see him. Thanks for being willing to apologize.


Sorry, never mind about my question. Again, thank you for your honesty. I look forward to reading about what all goes on in your day!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Just be yourself. Kindergarten advice.

You're more likable now than you were before. Now we know you are just like everyone else.


----------



## redtailgal

I will admit that I am a little jealous about your dairty cattle, lol.

I LOVE raw milk, and we cant purchase it here in NC.

Hubby's grandparents had a small jersey dairy before they died, and I got spoiled to that milk.  We live in their house now, and use their barn, but the milking parlor is unused.  I just dont have time for a milk cow. 

How many are you milking and are they Jerseys? (I am partial to Jerseys, can you tell?)  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the butter and ice cream made from Jersey cream.


----------



## 77Herford

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I will admit that I am a little jealous about your dairty cattle, lol.
> 
> I LOVE raw milk, and we cant purchase it here in NC.
> 
> Hubby's grandparents had a small jersey dairy before they died, and I got spoiled to that milk.  We live in their house now, and use their barn, but the milking parlor is unused.  I just dont have time for a milk cow.
> 
> How many are you milking and are they Jerseys? (I am partial to Jerseys, can you tell?)  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the butter and ice cream made from Jersey cream.


We have six Jersey's with two milking.  Yes, the two female calves are named Red and Mulan.  Red or Litte Red was given this name because she had the fire spirit of someone we all know as Redtailgal.  Mulan though more subdue compared to her half sister is still a little spunky.  
We get alot of milk from just two, but thanks to a wonderful local bakery, we will be able to sell all our extra when the other three Jersey cows give birth this spring.  I will pastuerize the milk for the bakery as per law but its still tasty.  They buy the cream as well I'm guessing for Merang toppings.  I know I spelled Merang wrong, lol.

Wife isn't enjoying sitting around and is cleaning the house obsessively.....

Rolley should come home by the end of the week.  He will be staying in the porch with Chief, Raven and Lady.  Don't worry the porch is enclosed.

I'm considering sawing the Spanish bucks rack in half and round the points off.  He got one of the balls off and I guess took out his frustration on the fence line and of course got stuck...idiot.  My wife won't go near him so I freed him with no thankyou from him.  I would be interested in any names for the Spanish buck.  If his attitude continues I might just keep that Saanen as a buck.

I put on the band on the French Alpine buckling a few days ago.  He is pretty with his black and white splashes but as he has grown I've noticed his front legs turn in slightly which isn't something I would want to breed.  His sister has bigger splashes of white and still nice looking.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> I'm considering sawing the Spanish bucks rack in half and round the points off.  He got one of the balls off and I guess took out his frustration on the fence line and of course got stuck...idiot.  My wife won't go near him so I freed him with no thankyou from him.  I would be interested in any names for the Spanish buck.  If his attitude continues I might just keep that Saanen as a buck.


Tennis balls and liquid nails.   You will have to replace them every now and then but it works.  

Glad to hear Rolly is comming home


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Rolley should come home by the end of the week.  He will be staying in the porch with Chief, Raven and Lady.  Don't worry the porch is enclosed.

So happy to hear that. Hope that all goes well.


----------



## 77Herford

Having some serious toothache.  Being on blood thinners makes you really miss Advil when real pain comes.  Tylenol just doesn't seem to cut it against a tooth ache than good old Advil.  I'm pretty sure the tooth will need to be pulled, which means I might have to wait another FIVE days of this not cool pain, because I would need to go off my meds to thicken my blood so when they do pull it, it won't bleed forever. I have a fairly high pain tolerance but this pain is making me sick to my stomach.  I've taken the make pills for the day.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Can you use something like Anbesol?


----------



## redtailgal

Cloves, suck on whole cloves and pack them in the cheek around that tooth.  Tastes awful, but will help with the pain AND freshen your breath!


----------



## 77Herford

Suppose to get a big snow storm Friday night.  The way its going we could get 4-6 inches or maybe more or less if the path changes, which it seems to do alot.  I've moved the Sheep into a closer pen with their new LGD's on duty.  Rolley came home a day early do to the up coming snow storm.  He's chilling in the family room watching ESPN.

Llama's are with the Cows.  Put down alot of extra straw for all the animals especially the pigs.


----------



## jodief100

Oh how nice Rolly can watch college basketball and the football games this weekend.  

Go UK!!!!

Go Giants!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

apology accepted, I have been running full steam this week,     so forgive me for not being here sooner.   I am so glad to here that Rolley is home living the good life for a while. Will Rolley ever be a LGD again or just a couch potatoe now? Please don't cut his horns feed him raisins or yogurt covered raisins it will take time but he will come around.


----------



## Cricket

I had a friend with an abcessed tooth and they had him use hydrogen  peroxide on it to get him through the w/e.  (I'd ask dentist before trying it, though!)  Must have opened it up and drained it?  Good luck!


----------



## autumnprairie

hope you feel better


----------



## 77Herford

Yeah, I've had this abcess before.  Called the Dentist and waiting for call back.  I know I'll need a shot of Penicillan but the Dentist doesn't do that they will just tell me what I already know and then my normal Doctor will have to give me the shot as every antibiotic seems to hurt my stomach.  The shots work fine.  I'm so tired of the pain and now swollen jaw.


----------



## 77Herford

Well taking another chance on Penicillian.  Doc says whatever happened before it should be easy on my stomach so were trying it again.  I hope this works out.

Got a few inches of snow which is nice to see.


----------



## greybeard

I hope ya feel better soon 77--not much worse than a tooth ache unless it's an ear ache. Good luck with the pennicillan--I'm super allergic to it and all sulfa drugs, was given  it only once when a kid and it nearly killed me, so I can't offer any input on that aspect.

As for the apology, don't sweat it. As an old military guy, who has heard lots of old "war stories"  I can appreciate the difference between untruths and a bit of embellishment. Just keep working with your place and like all the rest of us, one day you will have it just as you envision and want it to be, tho (again--like the rest of us) it probably will never be exactly what you want it to be--I know my place won't.  Oh, and btw, you have livestock--you, I, and the rest just  ain't supposed to be rich--moneywise. Farming, work, toil, sweat, blood, trouble, and debt go hand in hand--------farming and wealth-ehhh--not so much.  But you, I, and everyone else here are rich in ways no banker could ever account for.  You have a herd and goal to be proud of--hang in there with it--lots to be said for having dirt and pasture under your feet instead of a city sidewalk with skyscrapers overhead.


----------



## DKRabbitry

YAY SNOW!  Calling for 3-5 inches here.  Means work in the morning (DH plows for a couple people).  I am just bummed cuz DH is down in OH for work and they won'te be headed back till this evening... I am one of those worry-wort wives who is gonna be nervous as all get-out if he don't get home before the roads start gettin slick.  Eh well... he will have a nice goat roast waitin for him when he gets here anyways 

Really stinks about the abcess tho... that has to take a lot of the fun out of everything.


----------



## redtailgal

greybeard, I have a feeling that when we get a "like" button for the posts, you are gonna be a popular guy.  

And btw,

I think I like this 77 better than the other one!


----------



## daisychick

"Like" to greybeard and RTG 's posts.


----------



## 77Herford

Well found two of Grey's baby bunnies dead today.  Don't know why they died but no heart beat.  The others seem to be milking just fine and Grey is getting plenty of water and alfalfa, plus pellets.


----------



## DKRabbitry

Mystery deaths are more annoying to me than a predator or something that is known.  Drives me bananas when they just keel over.


----------



## 77Herford

Yeah, I don't like mystery deaths.  I still have three little Grey balls of fur.  I wonder if bunnies can be homozygous in color.  I imagine they can but I imagine someone will answer this for me.  The baby bunnies all all turning Grey in fur color, which is great in MHO.  Maybe their color will change as they grow.

The two Simmental calves are coming along good with the warm weather we had for so long.  This is the first real cold blast we've had this winter.  Until I saw posts on here I didn't know that Simmentals came in that yellow creamy color.  I had just never seen the cream color around here or in childhood.

The large Hen house is hovering around fifty degrees but the hens are still huddling together, whimps they have a heated house.  My small individual flocks don't have heat, except insulation and body warmth.


----------



## autumnprairie

when you bred them did you do a one day breeding or put her back in 10 days later to make sure?


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> when you bred them did you do a one day breeding or put her back in 10 days later to make sure?


1 day


----------



## 77Herford

3 hours of sleep, weeee.  Gargled warm saltwater and rinsed with warmer water for temporary relief.  Wish I had a robotic jaw sometimes and could just open it up and fix the problem.

Yes, I'm complaining.

Getting work done is harder when every movement you make hurts your face and conventional pain killers last half the time of less they say they will work.  I wouldn't of survived in my Grandpa's days or his dads.  I would of ripped out my tooth by now, lol.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> 3 hours of sleep, weeee.  Gargled warm saltwater and rinsed with warmer water for temporary relief.  Wish I had a robotic jaw sometimes and could just open it up and fix the problem.
> 
> Yes, I'm complaining.
> 
> Getting work done is harder when every movement you make hurts your face and conventional pain killers last half the time of less they say they will work.  I wouldn't of survived in my Grandpa's days or his dads.  I would of ripped out my tooth by now, lol.


Tooth pain or any pain in your mouth, in my opinion, is the worst.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you bred them did you do a one day breeding or put her back in 10 days later to make sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 day
Click to expand...

maybe the insides were not fully developed, I lost one myself my doe pushed it out of the cage  but the smaller the litter the bigger the kits


----------



## 77Herford

Well looks like the snow storm brought in a stray cat.  She is friendly so someone has owned her in the past but she's skinny.  My wife is making her a project and letting her stay in the Cattle barn up in the hay loft.  She is grey in color with short hair and were guessing closer to a senior cat by her teeth.  She's getting two square meals a day which she's gobbling up.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Funny, we just took in a stray cat too. Tortoise Shell - very sweet and loving, but naked from the front legs back.  Vet thinks she had fleas really bad and is allergic. She's staying in the barn until I can find her a home. We are too allergic to bring her in the house. She's really small - 6 pounds and she's at least a year old. So, shots, steroids, dewormer, and a warm place to sleep. She's having a pretty good week. Just what we need - another freeloader. 

Hope your little barn guest does well. Maybe she can be a mouser!


----------



## 77Herford

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Funny, we just took in a stray cat too. Tortoise Shell - very sweet and loving, but naked from the front legs back.  Vet thinks she had fleas really bad and is allergic. She's staying in the barn until I can find her a home. We are too allergic to bring her in the house. She's really small - 6 pounds and she's at least a year old. So, shots, steroids, dewormer, and a warm place to sleep. She's having a pretty good week. Just what we need - another freeloader.
> 
> Hope your little barn guest does well. Maybe she can be a mouser!


Well since I'm allergic to cats, I doubt the sweet cat will be around for long.  The wife has to put her clothes in the wash as soon as she comes in the house, not that I mind that but it would be awkward if we had guests, hee hee.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> Squirrelgirl88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, we just took in a stray cat too. Tortoise Shell - very sweet and loving, but naked from the front legs back.  Vet thinks she had fleas really bad and is allergic. She's staying in the barn until I can find her a home. We are too allergic to bring her in the house. She's really small - 6 pounds and she's at least a year old. So, shots, steroids, dewormer, and a warm place to sleep. She's having a pretty good week. Just what we need - another freeloader.
> 
> Hope your little barn guest does well. Maybe she can be a mouser!
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I'm allergic to cats, I doubt the sweet cat will be around for long.  The wife has to put her clothes in the wash as soon as she comes in the house, not that I mind that but it would be awkward if we had guests, hee hee.
Click to expand...



Sorry about the cat allergies though. We don't have cats because 1. We will not have one inside, and 2. we don't have the land or a barn for a barn cat. My boys love to play with the barn cats at my daddy's farm when we go visiting. The cat is the first thing they go hunting for when they go to the barn area. They pick that cat up and tote him around, and that cat tolerates it! They've even pushed him off the porch and he doesn't care!


----------



## 77Herford

Well the pain is mostly gone now and the swelling is slowly subsiding, thats good.
Got to babysit my adorable thirteen month old niece today and she's spending the night all because my sisters, sister-in-law's is getting a divorce from her alcoholic husband who decided to trash the house today looking for the kids and assault my brother in law as the cops listened.    He got arrested but his mother bailed him out, which I don't understand.  A night to cool off would of been good for him.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well the pain is mostly gone now and the swelling is slowly subsiding, thats good.
> Got to babysit my adorable thirteen month old niece today and she's spending the night all because my sisters, sister-in-law's is getting a divorce from her alcoholic husband who decided to trash the house today looking for the kids and assault my brother in law as the cops listened.    He got arrested but his mother bailed him out, which I don't understand.  A night to cool off would of been good for him.


Glad to hear your pain is getting better. Glad you are getting to spend some time with your neice (who happens to be the same age as my youngest son Cameron!). Sorry to hear about the sitution with the alchoholic man and his mother issue. You are right he probably should have had to spend a night in jail to cool off and hopefully knock some sense into him.


----------



## 77Herford

Got to say every bit of time I spend with my little niece I fall in love with her all over again.  (I know I'm sappy.)

Have the Alpines in with the Spanish buck this morning.

My Nubians are getting FAT with babies in the belly.  

The Sheep are getting used to Butch and Sundance despite that they lick more than the Llama's did.

Kept seeing Clove and Brat standing next to the Does pen so I finally lets them stay in there instead of their much larger pasture with the Cows.  I guess they are Goat ladies and Clove is already letting the kids climb on her as she did with the Lambs.

Rolley has been allowed to limp around the house some.  He is on the mend and we think he could be a good farm dog with Lady.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Funny, we just took in a stray cat too. Tortoise Shell - very sweet and loving, but naked from the front legs back.  Vet thinks she had fleas really bad and is allergic. She's staying in the barn until I can find her a home. We are too allergic to bring her in the house. She's really small - 6 pounds and she's at least a year old. So, shots, steroids, dewormer, and a warm place to sleep. She's having a pretty good week. Just what we need - another freeloader.
> 
> Hope your little barn guest does well. Maybe she can be a mouser!


Strange coincidence--We also have a tort shell. Gave her some fipronil for a case of fleas & she lost all her hind fur as well. Strange...maybe they are genetically more sensitive to fleas & flea meds.


----------



## 77Herford

Well pulled three bad drivers out of ditches this week and its only Monday.  Everyone is good and no real news to report.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad to hear everyone is good.


----------



## Royd Wood

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well pulled three bad drivers out of ditches this week and its only Monday.  Everyone is good and no real news to report.


Dont pull em out anymore after a complete nutter hit my tractor while I was hooking up to someone else.
How are your Galloway herd doing and is your Galloway bull a solid


----------



## 77Herford

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well pulled three bad drivers out of ditches this week and its only Monday.  Everyone is good and no real news to report.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont pull em out anymore after a complete nutter hit my tractor while I was hooking up to someone else.
> How are your Galloway herd doing and is your Galloway bull a solid
Click to expand...

Yup as black as one can be.  He's really coming into his own with size and less rowdy.  He'll be near 5 years of age by spring time if I'm right.
The Galloway cow's should be dropping calves in the beginning of early spring.  Most of my Herefords will birth in mid to late spring.


----------



## 77Herford

Butch and Sundance got to do their jobs today proving that they have what it takes for my future LGD's.  Those same Border Collies came back but this time they had two BIG surprises waiting for them in the Sheep pasture.  It was humorous to watch as the Collie's jumped my fence into the Sheep pen and then upon seeing nearly 200 pounds of Butch charging their way with his low deep bark and then coming from the south another beast dog Sundance, the Collies wasted to time getting the bleep out of there.
I think the Collie's learned their lesson and won't be coming back.  It was an impressive site of teamwork from the two Masstif's.

Snow's sticking around and it makes the world pretty to look at.  I could do with more blue skies but thats  not happening.

Twinkle and Chief have warmed up to each other with my Wife making a heavy effort towards it.  She's also getting to have alot more fun than I will ever get with her being out of a job.  She took Ash out for a ride today in the snow, which I'm sure was lovely.


----------



## wannacow

Good dogs!!!  

The snow is beautiful, isn't it...


----------



## Royd Wood

77Herford said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well pulled three bad drivers out of ditches this week and its only Monday.  Everyone is good and no real news to report.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont pull em out anymore after a complete nutter hit my tractor while I was hooking up to someone else.
> How are your Galloway herd doing and is your Galloway bull a solid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup as black as one can be.  He's really coming into his own with size and less rowdy.  He'll be near 5 years of age by spring time if I'm right.
> The Galloway cow's should be dropping calves in the beginning of early spring.  Most of my Herefords will birth in mid to late spring.
Click to expand...

Are your Galloways registered - I would love 30 but will settle with my 3 belts (2 blck and 1 dun) and 15 solids (including my rare red one)  9 to calve soon (March)


----------



## autumnprairie

glad to hear your duo did a great job today. how is Rolley and the buck any luck getting near him yet?


----------



## 77Herford

My wife with her new free time has been working more with the Buck than I have.  Right now the Buck and my French and British Alpines are breeding.

I have not registered my beltie cows but did register my Bull.  I think a handful of cows can be registered as purebreds.  I don't know what the full policy is on registering Belted Galloways but several of mine have some distant Angus in there line.

Rolley gets a pain pill twice a day as he limps around the house.  I set up an old dog run for him next to the porch so he can get some outside time everyday now.


----------



## 77Herford

Wide awake, wweeeee.


----------



## autumnprairie

I know right


----------



## TTs Chicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> It was humorous to watch as the Collie's jumped my fence into the Sheep pen and then upon seeing nearly 200 pounds of Butch charging their way with his low deep bark and then coming from the south another beast dog Sundance, the Collies wasted to time getting the bleep out of there.
> I think the Collie's learned their lesson and won't be coming back.  It was an impressive site of teamwork from the two Masstif's..


 Good Dogs!!   I would have loved to have seen the look on the collies faces when they saw Butch and Sundance


----------



## 77Herford

SO tired but really need to meet the doctor at 10 am.  Need to stay awake, ugh.  Not to mention stay awake on the drive over.

On the other hand the remaining bunny babies are doing good.  

Will seperate the lambs either tomorrow or this weekend depending on my energy level.  Oh and cull a few ewe's.

Found a home for the stray cat so thats good.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> SO tired but really need to meet the doctor at 10 am.  Need to stay awake, ugh.  Not to mention stay awake on the drive over.
> 
> On the other hand the remaining bunny babies are doing good.
> 
> Will seperate the lambs either tomorrow or this weekend depending on my energy level.  Oh and cull a few ewe's.
> 
> Found a home for the stray cat so thats good.


becaerful driving and I hope it goes well at the drs.


----------



## 77Herford

Seperated the lambs and four dorper crosses were culled.

I think I'll stick with Boer wethers for the future as there is a few places nearby were I can get a steady supply and one has agreed to ban them before sending them over which just takes care of some extra work for me.

Going to get a tooth pulled next week so I'm off the blood thinners for now until that happens.  

Had a bad Sinus/Tension Headache tonight hope it stays away.

We really need some big snow storms for spring melt other wise were looking at a drought.  This has been one of the oddest winters yet for me.  I haven't needed my winter coat yet or my coveralls.


----------



## jodief100

Weather is strange here too.  It was 55 degrees last night.  I am still having trouble with worms and cocci and it is January.  

I hope you get your medical issues resolved soon.  It sucks to be in pain when you have to work.


----------



## autumnprairie

Feel better soon. I can't even blame you that you gave me your cold. Wait yes I can if I do it by association 
It's your fault I have a cold


----------



## marlowmanor

It was almost 70 degrees here yesterday. I took advantage of it and had the kids outside playing. No jackets needed! I hate cold weather but this odd weather is ridiculous. I am betting if it continues we are going to have an awful spring/summer.


----------



## 77Herford

Just had a short burst of nice big flakes of snow but it stopped.  

Ended up selling my culled ewes to some interested Hobby Farmers so they were saved for now.  The Sheep wether lambs will start fattening up.
The Pigs, I swear are enjoying the colder weather as they sleep in huge mounds of straw/hay that keep them cozy and warm.  Sometimes they may wait a couple of hours to come out and eat as they are some comfy, lol.

Moved friends horses over to another large pasture as some are too pushy with the cows at the hay.  I put Sugars half sister in with our horses and a couple of her foal mates she ran with as a foal (if you wondered what a Foal mate was).


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, taking a nice comfy shower this afternoon when I suddenly see a little orange blob staring up at me...HOLY BLEEP.  

What do you know its Twinkle the wonder rabbit, looking up at me with droplets forming on her coat.

Then I hear my evil wife laughing in the hallway as I yell for her to get her blasted animal.

She comes into the bathroom and retrieves said rabbit while still laughing as I give her the stink eye but I give her a nice spray from the shower head before she leaves, which gets me the satisfaction of a nice girly scream.  (I take cool showers )

She responds by yelling at me a moment later as she had on a nice blouse that she was going to use for an interview today.

I had no idea she had an interview so how could I know, right.

She then disappears for several minutes and just when I'm getting done, WHACK!  She nails me with a 5 gallon bucket full of ICE COLD WATER from the horses trough. 

Lets just say some expletives were said and I had to reshower.

She was long gone by the time I got out and lets just say she will pay.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, taking a nice comfy shower this afternoon when I suddenly see a little orange blob staring up at me...HOLY BLEEP.
> 
> What do you know its Twinkle the wonder rabbit, looking up at me with droplets forming on her coat.
> 
> Then I hear my evil wife laughing in the hallway as I yell for her to get her blasted animal.
> 
> She comes into the bathroom and retrieves said rabbit while still laughing as I give her the stink eye but I give her a nice spray from the shower head before she leaves, which gets me the satisfaction of a nice girly scream.  (I take cool showers )
> 
> She responds by yelling at me a moment later as she had on a nice blouse that she was going to use for an interview today.
> 
> I had no idea she had an interview so how could I know, right.
> 
> She then disappears for several minutes and just when I'm getting done, WHACK!  She nails me with a 5 gallon bucket full of ICE COLD WATER from the horses trough.
> 
> Lets just say some expletives were said and I had to reshower.
> 
> She was long gone by the time I got out and lets just say she will pay.




 

I can't stop laughing!


----------



## DonnaBelle

Hmmm...How old are you two??

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal

yeah, um you know that Elroy crawled in the shower with me  a couple weeks ago, right?

All three feet of him and his teeth.    He sat on my feet and looked around.

Spoiled critters......rabbits and lizards.


----------



## 77Herford

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Hmmm...How old are you two??
> 
> DonnaBelle


She is in her late twenties.  I am mid thirties and yes we are goofy.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...How old are you two??
> 
> DonnaBelle
> 
> 
> 
> She is in her late twenties.  I am mid thirties and yes we are goofy.
Click to expand...

Sounds like basically the same age gap as DH and I (I'm mid 20s, he is early 30s) and I could picture something similar happening in my house! DH loves to turn the lights off when I am showering, he thinks it's hilarious!  It really doesn't bother me, but I make him think it does!


----------



## 77Herford

I hope we are still doing pranks on each other years later.  It keeps things exciting and playful.  

When we first met this trickery could get ridiculous and last weeks worth of paybacks until someone had to call a truce.


----------



## DKRabbitry

DH likes to hit me with a cup of cold water... I take hot showers so it is like WOWZA!  So then I just take a rubberband and put it over the hand sprayer on the sink and wait.... hehehe  
Gotta have some fun in life right?


----------



## autumnprairie

the young don't get all the fun


----------



## Mamaboid

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> the young don't get all the fun


That's right.  DH and I are both 61...we haven't stopped the pranks, just gotten more and more inventive.


----------



## 77Herford

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the young don't get all the fun
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  DH and I are both 61...we haven't stopped the pranks, just gotten more and more inventive.
Click to expand...

Stealing the walker isn't a prank, just mean, lol.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the young don't get all the fun
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  DH and I are both 61...we haven't stopped the pranks, just gotten more and more inventive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stealing the walker isn't a prank, just mean, lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## autumnprairie

neither is 5 gallons of ice water   but you sound like you wore it well. I am not that much older than you and still know how to be inventive with DH 
(not trying to sound obscene)


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, I'm sure I did.

I got her back plenty good this evening.


----------



## Mamaboid

77Herford said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the young don't get all the fun
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  DH and I are both 61...we haven't stopped the pranks, just gotten more and more inventive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stealing the walker isn't a prank, just mean, lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## 77Herford

77Herford said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm sure I did.
> 
> I got her back plenty good this evening.


You might be wondering how I got pay back.  Well the evil thoughts crept into my mind while I was loading hay last night.  

H'mm I use forks for round bales, her car would fit easily on my forks...(evil smile).  That hay loft is just at the right hieght, I wonder....several moments later....Wife car is up in the barn hay loft.  I close up the barn very pleased with my self and head to bed.

This morning wife thinks someone stole her car, lol.  I say no, its on the property and smile and walk away.

I did have to dodge a few dirt balls and run a bit but she still hasn't found it.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Well, I just didn't think one of you was 86, the other 92.

I used to laugh at DH's folks, they were married 65 years when she passed.

They had 9 children, all of them turned out well.  I asked her one time what made them sooo happy together, she said he always laughed at her jokes.

They also had a rule, never go to bed without a good night kiss.

When she was in hospital for the first time at age 88, the nurse told him to go on home, she wouldn't have it, they had never slept a night apart, and she made them bring him in a cot.

She always called him...my Tom.

DonnaBelle


----------



## TTs Chicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure I did.
> 
> I got her back plenty good this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> You might be wondering how I got pay back.  Well the evil thoughts crept into my mind while I was loading hay last night.
> 
> H'mm I use forks for round bales, her car would fit easily on my forks...(evil smile).  That hay loft is just at the right hieght, I wonder....several moments later....Wife car is up in the barn hay loft.  I close up the barn very pleased with my self and head to bed.
> 
> This morning wife thinks someone stole her car, lol.  I say no, its on the property and smile and walk away.
> 
> I did have to dodge a few dirt balls and run a bit but she still hasn't found it.
Click to expand...

   sure hope that hay loft has a strong floor    and I can hardly wait to hear what payback will be for that!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wow you have a lot of ...... well ........

Has she found it yet?  I would be dead if did anything close to that.  I always fear the retaliation, so I typically be have.


----------



## RPC

That is awesome I can not wait to hear how she reacts to this one.


----------



## 77Herford

I ended up taking it down when she went on horseback looking for it.  She came home exhausted and saw it right were it had been with no tire tracks and you could just see the steam rising off her head.

She already got me back and a truce was called.  I can't mention was exactly she did on this family site.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

It is really funny when you think about it.  Glad you are both still alive.


----------



## DKRabbitry

HAHAHA Oh sheesh.  Glad a truce was called, these things can go on forever.  That is hilarious that you put her car in the loft though  genious!  You and DH would get along too well.  I am so glad he is not on here to get any ideas... oh wait... I tell him your stories anyways LOL


----------



## 77Herford

64 degrees outside, this is just rediculous weather.  This has to be close to a record temp in January.  My Fruit trees are all confused, should we bud or not bud.  I have a feeling this years crop will suffer.  Not to mention we really haven't had a good week long freeze yet.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I hear you.  I live in the middle of apple, pear, peach, cherry orchards and they are all really confused.  And we have not had a hard freeze either.  The bugs are going to be really bad.  Need to breed more Guineas.


----------



## 77Herford

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I hear you.  I live in the middle of apple, pear, peach, cherry orchards and they are all really confused.  And we have not had a hard freeze either.  The bugs are going to be really bad.  Need to breed more Guineas.


I HOPE your wrong.  I hate bugs...well mainly the bitting flies and those jiggers as we call them.  Our Chickens have greatly reduced the amount of bugs we get every year, which has really helped the animals keep on weight.  I've heard alot of good things about Guineas but I've also heard about their constant squawking.

I have a Bat home set up on two of my old barns that sit out in pastures so hopefully some are living there and eating lots of bugs.


----------



## elevan

They are already predicting Spring flooding and bug issues for my neck of the woods.  My biggest fear is coccidia for both the goats and the chickens...    I'm gonna have to treat most of the year I think.  I think I've got enough poultry to deal with other kinds of "bugs".


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> They are already predicting Spring flooding and bug issues for my neck of the woods.  My biggest fear is coccidia for both the goats and the chickens...    I'm gonna have to treat most of the year I think.  I think I've got enough poultry to deal with other kinds of "bugs".


They are predicting drought for us this spring.  We are already way behind in precip this winter.  Last spring I was swimming in flooded ponds but this year I think they may be mud holes.  We do have two ponds that stay fairly full with natural springs under them, plus another spring for the creek that runs through some of my land but if the drought is bad I don't know if it will be enough.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are already predicting Spring flooding and bug issues for my neck of the woods.  My biggest fear is coccidia for both the goats and the chickens...    I'm gonna have to treat most of the year I think.  I think I've got enough poultry to deal with other kinds of "bugs".
> 
> 
> 
> They are predicting drought for us this spring.  We are already way behind in precip this winter.  Last spring I was swimming in flooded ponds but this year I think they may be mud holes.  We do have two ponds that stay fairly full with natural springs under them, plus another spring for the creek that runs through some of my land but if the drought is bad I don't know if it will be enough.
Click to expand...

Last May, we had record floods where my area made National News. Our rivers are still high and so I expect us to have record flooding again this year. OUr buffalo knats are already out now


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, I remember.  We have some friends near Tulsa and they're basement flooded but that was just from constant rain.  Not houses washing away in other area's.  I know some people in Kentucky, Missouri and Arkansas along either the Ohio river or the Mississippi that had severe flood damage and they lived what they thought was far enough away from the river.  It was crazy last year with all that spring rain.  Probably a quarter of my land had standing water on it.

Besides thinking about precip.  I've been hankering for some hunting but I just don't have the time and I want to go to the Rockies some day and hunt some Elk and Mountain Goats like my grandpa did.

The two Simmental calves are growing fast.  They are enjoying pasture time with all the crazy spring weather.  I think I'll put them back into the main herd once I snip the bull calf.  They will stay with the herd through spring calving and summer I think.


----------



## 77Herford

I still remember the old bull my Uncle had on the Family Farm.  He was a grand grey bull.  He was either a Limousin or Simmental cross but man he was impressive and served many years on that farm.  Of course he was the one that I tempted fate with as well.  I still want a bull like that someday though hopefully one that won't try and kill me.


----------



## 77Herford

Women..........................


----------



## wannacow

Aren't we wonderful?!!!!!


----------



## Snowhunter

77Herford said:
			
		

> Women..........................


men 





You need a bull like we got.. his name is Stoner, he acts like one no matter what is happening


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## 77Herford

Weather man says a weeks worth of over fifty weather....   The grass is actually starting to grow again, which will save on hay.  Cows have barely touched their hay today.  

Oh, yeah Wether pen empty now.  Both Alpines bred and back in their pen.  Alfonso the Spanish Buck is pacing the fence now that his ladies are gone.
Alfonso is warming up to me but loves my wife...figures.

I'm not sure but I think one of the Jerseys might be carrying twin cause she's HUGE.  Keeping an eye on her this will be her fourth calving.  Though a couple other cows are due before this one.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

77Herford said:
			
		

> I still remember the old bull my Uncle had on the Family Farm.  He was a grand grey bull.  He was either a Limousin or Simmental cross but man he was impressive and served many years on that farm.  Of course he was the one that I tempted fate with as well.  I still want a bull like that someday though hopefully one that won't try and kill me.


Grey, you say? I have to disagree about being limmi or simmi.  Sounds like a Charolais cross, or jeeze, even possibly a Murray Grey, since I've seen pictures of MG bulls that are absolute TANKS.  And those bulls are from Australia!

You're lucky you got nice warm temps where you are.  Here it's been a constant up to mid 30 s down to 0 F up and down trend, with still plenty of snow on the ground.  Weatherman here says that it's supposed to get a bit colder.  I say good, because it's SUPPOSED to be cold up here in January!! I just hope we get a bit more snow before March, wouldn't be surprised if we get a nasty blizzard come April...


----------



## 77Herford

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember the old bull my Uncle had on the Family Farm.  He was a grand grey bull.  He was either a Limousin or Simmental cross but man he was impressive and served many years on that farm.  Of course he was the one that I tempted fate with as well.  I still want a bull like that someday though hopefully one that won't try and kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> Grey, you say? I have to disagree about being limmi or simmi.  Sounds like a Charolais cross, or jeeze, even possibly a Murray Grey, since I've seen pictures of MG bulls that are absolute TANKS.  And those bulls are from Australia!
> 
> You're lucky you got nice warm temps where you are.  Here it's been a constant up to mid 30 s down to 0 F up and down trend, with still plenty of snow on the ground.  Weatherman here says that it's supposed to get a bit colder.  I say good, because it's SUPPOSED to be cold up here in January!! I just hope we get a bit more snow before March, wouldn't be surprised if we get a nasty blizzard come April...
Click to expand...

I seriously doubt the Murray Grey but we'll see as I asked him.  Just have to wait as he uses snail mail.


----------



## 77Herford

Well this will be the last possible day of the nice weather.  Big sensational storm coming sounds like either freezing rain or lots of snow, yay.


----------



## 77Herford

I think I angered a few ladies so sensitive, lol.  

The tiny bunnies are growing fast.  They are pretty darn cute.  The sad thing is my Vet came and bought one, lol. He thought his daughter would love one and soon after that news spread and the other sold soon afterwards.  I doubt any will be used for meat.  No need to worry though bunnies reproduce fast and soon the Orange doe will have some.  Also the D'Argent or whatever their called.  I'm too lazy to look it up.

Had to look on Rabbit reproduction just now, its hard to remember all my animals gestation rates you know.  I think my Orange doe will be due very soon along with my D'Argent doe.  Hopefully these two will give birth to larger litters.


----------



## daisychick

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well this will be the last possible day of the nice weather.  Big sensational storm coming sounds like either freezing rain or lots of snow, yay.


I ordered lots of snow for my b-day tomorrow!!!


----------



## 77Herford

Sounds like the bull was a Simmental.



The upgrading program in America has introduced a wide range of colors to the breed. The original coloration for Simmentals was red and white or gold and white. All colors and all color patterns are accepted within the American Simmental Association

-American Simmental Association


----------



## WildRoseBeef

77Herford said:
			
		

> Sounds like the bull was a Simmental.
> 
> 
> 
> The upgrading program in America has introduced a wide range of colors to the breed. The original coloration for Simmentals was red and white or gold and white. *All colors and all color patterns are accepted within the American Simmental Association*
> 
> -American Simmental Association


That's interesting.  I know about the diluter gene in Simmentals, and have certainly heard about the unlimited colour characteristics of Simmentals, especially with quite a number being solid red or black, but this is the first time I've heard of a grey Simmental bull. Thanks for the update.

Do you have a picture of him or if your uncle can send one along that you can scan to here?  Just curious but it'd be neat to see him.


----------



## 77Herford

Well a picture is extremely doubtful as this was over twenty years ago.  My Uncle had a cow calf farm for beef.  My dad told me that he had; Red Angus, Simmental, Hereford, Black Angus and Black Baldies for cows.  My Uncle mainly used Simmental or Brangus Bulls but I recall his last one being a Hereford before he retired.  I wish you could make a good living on 100 Cows like the old days but its just too hard.

For me to make money I have to diversify alot.  I produce: Fish (Catfish, Brown Trout, Bass, Bluegill, Walleye) , Milk (Cow and Goat), Cream, Beef, Mutton, Lamb, Goat, I use to train dogs but that was too time consuming.

This spring I will be expanding a few of my ponds for Fish farming.  Its like a kid in a Sandbox.  I could dig probably all day and have.  Some may find it odd but I enjoy cleaning out my pens with my little John Deere tractor.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well a picture is extremely doubtful as this was over twenty years ago.  My Uncle had a cow calf farm for beef.  My dad told me that he had; Red Angus, Simmental, Hereford, Black Angus and Black Baldies for cows.  My Uncle mainly used Simmental or Brangus Bulls but I recall his last one being a Hereford before he retired.  I wish you could make a good living on 100 Cows like the old days but its just too hard.
> 
> For me to make money I have to diversify alot.  I produce: Fish (Catfish, Brown Trout, Bass, Bluegill, Walleye) , Milk (Cow and Goat), Cream, Beef, Mutton, Lamb, Goat, I use to train dogs but that was too time consuming.
> 
> This spring I will be expanding a few of my ponds for Fish farming.  Its like a kid in a Sandbox.  I could dig probably all day and have.  Some may find it odd but I enjoy cleaning out my pens with my little John Deere tractor.


Only because you get to play on the tractor  
boys and there toys


----------



## marlowmanor

I was telling my DH about your farm and the pranks you were sharing with us yesterday. He really enjoyed the prank stories! How much land do you have again and what all do you have on it? I was trying to tell DH about it but I couldn't remember all the details.

I'm only asking because DH was talking about farms and all that. He just bought a computer game that is a farm simulator and is addicted to it!  He was talking about how much acreage is used for the farm on the game. I had told him I knew some people on BYH that have lots of agreage they use for their farms and yours was one of the bigger ones i knew of.


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I was telling my DH about your farm and the pranks you were sharing with us yesterday. He really enjoyed the prank stories! How much land do you have again and what all do you have on it? I was trying to tell DH about it but I couldn't remember all the details.
> 
> I'm only asking because DH was talking about farms and all that. He just bought a computer game that is a farm simulator and is addicted to it!  He was talking about how much acreage is used for the farm on the game. I had told him I knew some people on BYH that have lots of agreage they use for their farms and yours was one of the bigger ones i knew of.


Just about 320 acres.  Some of it is used for Hay and Oats.  Though I may rotate crops.
I raise Goats, Cattle, Sheep, Chickens, Geese, Pigs and Fish.  On good years I sell extra Hay.  Products that come out of my place are Beef, Mutton, Lamb, Milk, Cream, Eggs, Pork, Catfish, Walleye, Bluegill, Bass and Fertilizer.

Having to get my livestock well completely fixed up.  Putting in a steel pipe in place of the old concrete wall thats erroding.  This will be expensive and time consuming.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was telling my DH about your farm and the pranks you were sharing with us yesterday. He really enjoyed the prank stories! How much land do you have again and what all do you have on it? I was trying to tell DH about it but I couldn't remember all the details.
> 
> I'm only asking because DH was talking about farms and all that. He just bought a computer game that is a farm simulator and is addicted to it!  He was talking about how much acreage is used for the farm on the game. I had told him I knew some people on BYH that have lots of agreage they use for their farms and yours was one of the bigger ones i knew of.
> 
> 
> 
> Just about 320 acres.  Some of it is used for Hay and Oats.  Though I may rotate crops.
> I raise Goats, Cattle, Sheep, Chickens, Geese, Pigs and Fish.  On good years I sell extra Hay.  Products that come out of my place are Beef, Mutton, Lamb, Milk, Cream, Eggs, Pork, Catfish, Walleye, Bluegill, Bass and Fertilizer.
> 
> Having to get my livestock well completely fixed up.  Putting in a steel pipe in place of the old concrete wall thats erroding.  This will be expensive and time consuming.
Click to expand...

Thank you for answering 77.

Hope you can get the well fixed. Sorry it's become more expensive and time consuming than you thought.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Some may find it odd but I enjoy cleaning out my pens with my little John Deere tractor.


I'd enjoy it too if I could do it with a tractor.  It's a shovel and a wheelbarrow for me.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some may find it odd but I enjoy cleaning out my pens with my little John Deere tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd enjoy it too if I could do it with a tractor.  It's a shovel and a wheelbarrow for me.
Click to expand...

X2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some may find it odd but I enjoy cleaning out my pens with my little John Deere tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd enjoy it too if I could do it with a tractor.  It's a shovel and a wheelbarrow for me.
Click to expand...

I'd probably be needing a tractor myself to phart around in: making my own hay, moving bales, harrowing pastures, that sort of stuff.  I miss our big 7240 CaseIH Magnum, but it would be much too big for the kind of operation I'm wanting to start up.  Something a bit smaller with the HP for handling a good baler and haybine and heavy enough to handle those big round bales would be perfect.  Not John Deere though.   I like my tractors red.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some may find it odd but I enjoy cleaning out my pens with my little John Deere tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd enjoy it too if I could do it with a tractor.  It's a shovel and a wheelbarrow for me.
Click to expand...

Yeah, thats what I get to use in the stalls but instead of a Wheelbarrow I use a wagon that I can hitch to the John Deere and pull it to the burn pile.

http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/machine/1804106

This is the model and year of my highly used little John Deere.  It may be small but its really the work horse of my place.  I clean out the pens with this and lay gravel, plow snow and rake my pens.  I use it to pull or load square bales and it can do round bales in a pinch but you have to be careful.  I can put six square bales on the front loader, you just don't see too well.


----------



## 77Herford

Insomnia weeee.  Watching college football repeat from a few years ago, man there's nothing on this time of night.

Some have said that it might just be better to fill in my well and decommission it.  Right now I'm using my well near the house, which had been connected long ago to the barn hydrant but when I moved in I opted to use the old well, that is now busted.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Yeah, that's where I was Thurs night.  Finally fell asleep about 15 min before my husband's alarm went off on Friday morning. Doh....


----------



## redtailgal

Hmmm.  Those are some interesting approaches to cleaning stalls.

Personally, I use two teenage boys, a scoop and wheelbarrow.

It works pretty good for me!


----------



## 77Herford

Yeah, well I don't plan on children so that probably won't happen unless I get more trouble makers.

My wife might have an interview next week.

Sorry for the short post but was bombarded with phone calls.

Been off my Blood thinners for about four days now and can really feel the difference.  People ask me what it feels like and its kinda hard to explain but when your blood starts to thicken you feel heavier.  Also you have to watch or feel for clots or as my doctor put it traffic jams, were your blood starts lumping up.

Deep clots are the worst but surface clots are more common.  They look like overly large mosquitoe bites after you itch them and they puff up.  

To prevent this work your legs.

I wonder how much it would really bleed if I got my tooth pulled while on the thinners.  I know it would take longer to clot but couldn't they just stuffed the hole with bandages...eh.


----------



## 77Herford

Aggie had trip's!!

I knew she was quite large like a barrel but never figured on triplets.  Purebred Nubian babies. Three brown babies with long droopy ears.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Congrats on your triplets!!


----------



## autumnprairie

Please can we have pics? Congrats on triplets I am jealous you get trips and I got singles but luck of the draw right.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Congrats on the triplets.


----------



## 77Herford

I love my little sister but she has two Cats.  She had the Super Bowl party and me and the wife drove seperate as I only lasted about ten minutes...  I just don't do well with Cats I have horrible allegies but it was nice to see my Dad and of course the miracle munchkin.


----------



## DKRabbitry

Well that isn't fun :/  Allergies like that are hard.  We have a cat at the place I work and a lady came in for an interview for a sales position, she was sneezing her head off one min into the interview.  Needless to say, they didn't think she would work out well there.  
At least you were nice and showed up to say hello to everyone.


----------



## 77Herford

Hey DK, is there any shots I should give to new baby bun's?


----------



## DKRabbitry

Nope.


----------



## 77Herford

Man its raining Goats over here.  These kids are a week early.  I didn't think they would plop out after a snow storm, crazy animals.

Twin's this time from Louise the brown and black painted Nubian/daughter of Aggie who just had the trips.  
The twins are mostly black with some brown on their legs and butts.  The twins are a buck and doe.

Aggies trip's are two buck and a doe.

The two mom's have ALOT of milk so I'm milking about a quart off a day but still plenty for the little ones.

Rolley by the way has a majority of his bandages removed and off all medicines.  He will have a cast for a little while yet but does manage to get around.  I'm always surprised by Dogs.

Butch and Sundance have taken a liking to Rolley as he likes the rest next to the Sheep enclosure so maybe one day I will let Rolley take his place with the big boys.


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats on more kids.
I am glad Rolley is doing well and may actually get to have a job after the tragidy that happened a month or so ago. It amazes me how rezealant animals actually are. I can't wait to hear when Rolley takes his place among Sundance and Butch


----------



## wannacow

Good for Rolley!!!    He's a lucky boy that you and DW didn't give up on him.  Butch and Sundance will be good for him.  Congrats on the new babies too!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

So awesome to hear that Rolley is doing so well.  We need to see some pictures of Rolley.


----------



## DKRabbitry

You should tell Rolley he has his own cheer squad on here.  If I know dogs, that will inflate his head for sure and help him heal.

Congrats on the babies and lots of milk!


----------



## 77Herford

He already gets way more attention than before, lol.  

The High School football player comes by once a week to play with him.  The young man is still interested in Sheep and Goats.  His parents bought him a pair of ewes a month ago, which he has proudly showed off.  His family have a few acres on a hill just outside of town.  I think the ewes are Merino's medium wool.
Sorry not Merino's but they are Royal White's.
I had not heard of them until looking them up.  Its a nice new breed or hybrid.


----------



## 77Herford

Had a few friends come over yesterday.  One of them had a beast of a dog for an LGD.  He told me it was a mix and the part he knew was from Croatia and a Tornjak.  Yes, I had to look this up too.  The dog has since died but I remember after my first unannounced visit that dog nearly took a chunk out of me, lol.  He bred the mutt with a GP bitch and now has some of the progeny working at his place.  My friends wife is from Croatia and brought the dog with her when she immigrated to the U.S.

Anyway we had a nice BBQ Chicken with several couples.  Get my tooth pulled today in twelve hours, fun, fun.


----------



## 77Herford

Oh yeah forgot to mention the Llama's will be going down to Farm 2 as soon as my friend can pick them up.  Clove is pregnant but not due till summer at least.  The sire was a big all white male so hopefully we'll get a white one but who know's.  The records for the studs breeding has him producing around half of his offspring as white.

Clove and Brat will enjoy Farm 2 and its large rolling hills.  They will be watching over the Boer does and mixed Boers while the Anatolians are with the Kiko's.


----------



## 77Herford

Well change in tooth plan, decided to try and save it.

Pigs are doing well on the Beet pulp addition to their slop feedings.  As are the Simmental mothers.  

I weaned the Saanen buckling and sold his adopted French Alpine brother.  The peeps who have the black sheep must have got G.A.S because they will be buyin three Goats from me in the end.  They will be getting two does as well.


----------



## 77Herford

Let the digging commence and watch the money disappear.  Goodbye new fencing, goodbye new garbage disposal, goodbye date night, lol.  Actually don't mind the date night being gone.  Just the wifes reason to get all girled up once in awhile...."dodges glares from female readers".

Wife hasn't heard back from her interview, which is making her grumpy.  I don't think the house could possibly be any cleaner.

She even bathed some horses, I'm not sure they all enjoyed it but they are clean now and stalled.


----------



## 77Herford

Good morning.......thats all I got.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Good morning.......thats all I got.


Morning


----------



## Mamaboid

77Herford said:
			
		

> Good morning.......thats all I got.


Some mornings are like that.


----------



## daisychick

When you say "let the digging commence"  are you referring to a new well??  When I was little our neighbor was a well driller and we would sometimes go watch them find water.  Pretty interesting in Colorado with tons of granite bedrock to watch someone find a vein of water in our dry climate.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> When you say "let the digging commence"  are you referring to a new well??  When I was little our neighbor was a well driller and we would sometimes go watch them find water.  Pretty interesting in Colorado with tons of granite bedrock to watch someone find a vein of water in our dry climate.


Getting a new seel for the well, which is expensive.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> Let the digging commence and watch the money disappear.  Goodbye new fencing, goodbye new garbage disposal, goodbye date night, lol.  Actually don't mind the date night being gone.  Just the wifes reason to get all girled up once in awhile...."dodges glares from female readers".
> 
> Wife hasn't heard back from her interview, which is making her grumpy.  I don't think the house could possibly be any cleaner.
> 
> She even bathed some horses, I'm not sure they all enjoyed it but they are clean now and stalled.


When I was out of work was the ONLY time my house has ever been clean.  

Sorry bout the well, that is unfortunate.


----------



## 77Herford

Ugh,  two more of my Nubians had their kids.  Whitey is virtually all white doe with a few brown dots on her legs and front right shoulder had QUADS.  This is my first quad event with Goats and my wife and I were there for the whole thing.  We had to assist probably do to Whitey's age of 10.  We suspected that she would have a large kid but nope four little does....thats right ALL does!  They are all paints happily of white with brown splashes.  One looks alot like Roll's avatar.    They are already bouncing around in the horse stall with mom trying to keep close.

Marggie, Whitey's half sister had a single large black buck.  Marggie is all black and around 6 years old.  Marggie and Whitey are nearly inseperatable so after Marggie kidded I put her and baby in with her sister.  They surprisingly shared milking duties and I wonder if this will continue once in the pasture.

This is my first kidding with this group of Nubians that I bought in the summer.  Actually this is my first year of kidding Goats in general.  

I have some past lambing experience so that won't be an issue when the rest of them give birth in spring.

My wife loves her little Black sheep but she know's some Sheep enthusiasts that would really like to have some and are willing to pay, so we are accepting the offer.  The sheep left today and my wife cried...  The extra money will be helpful.

I helped sell some of my friends horses staying on my place by adding my services in training.  My friends are great people but are retirement age and getting less healthy.  They have far too many horses but can't sell them with the recession.  Good bloodline and conformation with a good nature but little training and thats usually the killer in sales as people expect their new horse to be kid broke....


----------



## daisychick

I want paint nubians, so save them for me and I will get them this Summer when I go visit family in Iowa.        I can go "shopping" at your farm.  I love Katahdin sheep too so I will have to get a few of those too.   I want a pretty pig too so save me one of those.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> I want paint nubians, so save them for me and I will get them this Summer when I go visit family in Iowa.        I can go "shopping" at your farm.  I love Katahdin sheep too so I will have to get a few of those too.   I want a pretty pig too so save me one of those.


Time to get out the property sized camo tent, lol.  Lets see there are hardly any piglets left.  Just a few little girls that I'm keeping cause I liked their spots, lol.  

I thought you just got some Goats?

Your right that by summer I will have a surplus of Katahdin sheep.  

Many of my cows are getting large bellies.  Some should start bagging up in another week or two.  May Galloway's are do sooner.


----------



## daisychick

77Herford said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want paint nubians, so save them for me and I will get them this Summer when I go visit family in Iowa.        I can go "shopping" at your farm.  I love Katahdin sheep too so I will have to get a few of those too.   I want a pretty pig too so save me one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get out the property sized camo tent, lol.  Lets see there are hardly any piglets left.  Just a few little girls that I'm keeping cause I liked their spots, lol.
> 
> *I thought you just got some Goats?*
Click to expand...

Yes I have 3 goats and 2 more reserved, but come on that is not even close to enough goats.     I  must have more!!!!!!


----------



## Mamaboid

OMG you just used the words enough and goats in the same sentence.


----------



## 77Herford

Its possible for the strong to use those words.  I have enough for now.


----------



## redtailgal

Someone is in denial about their GAS problem.


----------



## 77Herford

This Well issue is getting to be a real pain in the neck.  I have to use city water right now, which is fine to use but is going to get expensive.  Not to mention winter finally decided to show up at the worst time and they can't dig now.  So we turned on the city water valve and what happens the pipe bursts from the cold temps.  They just got the water on and just watching the new water meter spin is a BIT concerning.


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry to hear that you are having water issues, may the warm temps come back soon


----------



## RemudaOne

Wow! Are you having to water all of your animals off of city water? I hope it works out for you soon. At least it's not the height of the summer when everything is so THIRSTY.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

So sorry to hear about your water isues.  Hope it warms up for you adn you are able to dig soon.  I remember our water bills.  We really do take water for granted now that we don't pay for it.  We had to replace the pump at the bottom of the well a few years ago, but that was a one time expense.


----------



## 77Herford

They still drink alot in the winter.  Its true during the spring and hot summer they will drink more.  A wifes friend works for the utility company and we figured up what my bill will be at the end of the month...  Its about the price of a motels monthly bill.

Now we as a farm need to make some tough discisions.  First of all my friends horses are going back home.  Next will be moving the Cow's over to retired farmers land for a month or two.


----------



## 77Herford

Got to remember when the warm weather hits to get my fellow Iowans to put up signs warning them of the approaching Daisychick and her hunger for Goats, Pigs, and all farm animals not tied down.


----------



## daisychick

77Herford said:
			
		

> Got to remember when the warm weather hits to get my fellow Iowans to put up signs warning them of the approaching Daisychick and her hunger for Goats, Pigs, and all farm animals not tied down.


Don't worry too much, I will be traveling with the family so I will only have 1 vehicle and I can only bring home what ever can fit in the back, on people's laps and if they are small enough, I could stash a few baby animals under the seats.


----------



## HankTheTank

daisychick said:
			
		

> Don't worry too much, I will be traveling with the family so I will only have 1 vehicle and I can only bring home what ever can fit in the back, on people's laps and if they are small enough, I could stash a few baby animals under the seats.


But what if you get a TRAILER? Then you could fit a lot more!


----------



## 77Herford

Oi, moved almost all the Cow's today to a Neighbors pasture.  Neighbor gets a side of beef for their troubles by the end of the summer.  Took several trips to my friends place to off load all her horses.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> Oi, moved almost all the Cow's today to a Neighbors pasture.  Neighbor gets a side of beef for their troubles by the end of the summer.  Took several trips to my friends place to off load all her horses.


Wow that is a lot of work.  But you have to do what you have to do.  

How are the temps?  Any idea when you might be able to dig and repair?


----------



## 77Herford

Mid thirties this week during the day and moving up to the fourties next week.  I think next week they might start up again.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> I think next week they might start up again.


----------



## 77Herford

So weird with no Cows on the place, except the two Simmental cows with their calves.  I'm thinking of putting the Goats in one of the larger pastures but maybe I should wait till spring.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> So weird with no Cows on the place, except the two Simmental cows with their calves.  I'm thinking of putting the Goats in one of the larger pastures but maybe I should wait till spring.


No do it now you need more goats


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So weird with no Cows on the place, except the two Simmental cows with their calves.  I'm thinking of putting the Goats in one of the larger pastures but maybe I should wait till spring.
> 
> 
> 
> No do it now you need more goats
Click to expand...


----------



## 77Herford

Man with a princess nearby Valentines day is more expensive.  Treats for mother, sister, baby, same baby, and who else...um...oh yeah that wife lady. V Secret here I come, lol.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

happy valentines day.


----------



## 77Herford

Yay, loan approved.  I guess my years of bad credit are behind me as I pay before bills are due anymore.  I like to prepay to get the bills out of the way for months at a time IF I can.

Nubians EVERYWHERE, its like the Snow made them want to give birth.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## 77Herford

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> happy valentines day.


Lol, you edited the kids question. Ha, Ha, I already caught you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

77Herford said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy valentines day.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you edited the kids question. Ha, Ha, I already caught you.
Click to expand...

Didn't want to be rude if You did not want to A so I thought I'd just edit it.


----------



## 77Herford

It doesn't bother me SFG.  Kids just aren't part of our plan.  We like our relatives kids.


----------



## 77Herford

Warm, Cold, Warm, Cold...make up your mind Mother Nature.


----------



## jodief100

77Herford said:
			
		

> Warm, Cold, Warm, Cold...make up your mind Mother Nature.


----------



## TTs Chicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> Warm, Cold, Warm, Cold...make up your mind Mother Nature.


x2  I'd like to know which clothes to wash - shorts or sweats


----------



## 77Herford

Not a pretty day.  Wife went on my protests ahead of me to help deliver a calf from one of the older Charolais cows.  The Cow kicked her and I was their in time to rush her to the ER.  Was at the hospital most the day as they were very slow in treating her.


----------



## DonnaBelle

You know, I was about 50 years old when I finally realized there were a few things my husband knew more about than me.  It wasn't a he/she thing, it was just that sometimes he has better judgement than I do.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## RemudaOne

Where was she kicked? Is she all right? I hope it's not serious.


----------



## 77Herford

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> You know, I was about 50 years old when I finally realized there were a few things my husband knew more about than me.  It wasn't a he/she thing, it was just that sometimes he has better judgement than I do.
> 
> DonnaBelle


If thats the case, she's in trouble cause she's got another 20 plus years to go.  Thats alot of time to get injured more.

She has a bruised Sternum and two bruised ribs and right shoulder.  She also has a cut lip and some loose teeth with some facial bruising.  I got alot of bad looks when I initially brought her into the ER until they saw the hoof print on her chest.  She looks worse than she really feels.  She is already home and my mother is pampering her.

The calf did eventually make it out of the cow as I was told via the phone but the mother was very tired so my vet moved the cow and calf to my barn and I did see the calf eventually nurse some.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

77Herford said:
			
		

> Not a pretty day.  Wife went on my protests ahead of me to help deliver a calf from one of the older *Charolais* cows.  The *Cow kicked her* and I was their in time to rush her to the ER.  Was at the hospital most the day as they were very slow in treating her.


One of the top reasons I really dislike Charolais.  Darn things are real kickers, and they kick HIGH too!!  

Glad it didn't turn out as bad as it could have.


----------



## RemudaOne

Sounds like she's gonna be pretty dang sore for a while. Glad to hear nothing was broken. Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I hope she heals up ok. Something like that can also give you a real bruise to the ego and make you unsure around animals. She sounds like she's feisty enough to come through it though.


----------



## elevan

Wow.  I hope she heals quickly.  You always feel worse the next day, so be a good husband and pamper her tomorrow.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Hope the wife feels better.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> Wow.  I hope she heals quickly.  You always feel worse the next day, so be a good husband and pamper her tomorrow.


Lol, I reminded her that I told her not too.  My Wife grunted and then asked my mom to hit me and my mom DID.   

The cow is just protective and I would of used chains and pulled from the side.  Maybe even sedated her slightly.


----------



## 77Herford

Midnight wake up for pain meds for my DW.  Oh not to mention some juice.  
No, you didn't put ice in it...can you get me a ice pack....more ice in the pack.  Can you prop up my pillow........


My lord woman your not pregnant.


----------



## Cricket

Now, if she had been vacuuming the stairs and tripped and fell, nobody would say, "you need to stay away from that vacuum forEVER"!  Next time she'll have a better idea of how to go about things. . . and maybe wait for you!  (Unless you keep reminding her that 'you told her so!)


----------



## TTs Chicks

Ouch - hope she feels better soon.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> My lord woman your not pregnant.


You may end up on the couch...


----------



## 77Herford

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lord woman your not pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> You may end up on the couch...
Click to expand...

LOL, I do hit the couch from time to time but thats for my snoring.  This winter my post nasil drip is highly annoying with coughing with that little tickle in my throat.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lord woman your not pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> You may end up on the couch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I do hit the couch from time to time but thats for my snoring.  This winter my post nasil drip is highly annoying with coughing with that little tickle in my throat.
Click to expand...

For me it is my Lazy Boy Chair.  We spend many nights together.


----------



## 77Herford

I miss my Lazy Boy.  Sad fact is I had my worst injury on my Lazy Boy, lol.

The Charolais cow didn't make it so I'm bottle feeding the heifer calf.


----------



## 77Herford

This Winter blows as too warm, virtually no snow.  Muddy around the buildings with heavy use but its getting better with the main cattle group away and all my friends horses back home.

The Well repair crew is making fast work of the ground though and thats good.  Soon they will begin working on the new casing for the well.  Right now the yard looks like an excavation site.  Home insurance will cover a good amount but it will still be the value of a nice bull as I price things in animals I could of had.

Lets see what else...the big heifer calf is a Charolais/Gelbvieh cross.  She is getting better with the bottle and is sleeping with Rolley as a companion.  Its pretty sweet as they are becoming fast friends.  The calf has an almost Murray Grey color to her which would be cool if she keeps.  All the other Charolais cows I have are bred with a Gelbvieh bull.

My Chickens are starting to lay again, I had forgotten how much work it is to collect all those eggs.  Had to get our part time worker back out.  Luckily she can come.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> I miss my Lazy Boy.  Sad fact is I had my worst injury on my Lazy Boy, lol.


Like we are going to let this comment just slide by????   Inquiring minds want to know.  You know the ladies will need to know.


----------



## 77Herford

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my Lazy Boy.  Sad fact is I had my worst injury on my Lazy Boy, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Like we are going to let this comment just slide by????   Inquiring minds want to know.  You know the ladies will need to know.
Click to expand...

It was rather sad and embarrassing.  The Lazy boy's foot lift was broken and would go down part way at random moments.  Well one night it went down and I lazily tried to lift it with the top of my foot and RIPP, I tore my calf muscle.  The initial pain wasn't that bad and I went back to sleep.  In the morning it hurt alot more and I thought maybe I had had a cramp but as the days went by my calf got worse and I was using a cane to walk.  I went to the clinic and the doctor said I should stay off it and put it up so I did.  In a few days of this my leg was REALLY starting to hurt when I used it and was very warm and hard like a rock.  I went to the same Doctor that saw me at the clinic and he sent me immediately to the Radiologist at the Hospital and after all that I had a deep thrombosis clot behind my knee.  I was hospitalized for a few days as they worked on thinning my blood but at this time I didn't have any insurance and it was geting EXPENSIVE 3 grand a day to stay not to mention the meds...I couldn't take my own meds but the hospital, which I think is completely stupid so I was paying for extremely over priced meds that at home I could take for much less.....  After the doctor said I may need to stay there another WEEK to get my blood down, I said He!! no, I'm going home.  So I filed for some assistance and got it rushed to get home that night.  They kindly delivered the shots I would manually give to myself with a handy kit to throw away my used syringes.  I'm really glad I got assistance because each one of those shot would of cost me over a 100 bucks a shot the med was Lovenox.  Burned like a.....going in and cause huge bruising but I was home and learned walking on a leg with a torn muscle and blood clot is the most painful thing I have yet to experience.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wow.  You are lucky you are alive.


----------



## 77Herford

They said that a few times.  I could only use it to walk to the bathroom.  I wasn't allowed to shower for nearly two weeks before I was just plain dank and took one and realized real fast that one leg will not support you for long, boy was that a stupid moment.  I almost needed my mother to come in to get me out.  I had fallen in the shower, which is a small bath tub shower and getting up in one of those with narrow sides on one very tired leg is very challenging.  I was on those shots for a couple of weeks and required assistance walking to the bathroom and that one leg was virtually useless.  It took around six months to heal.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

77Herford said:
			
		

> The Charolais cow didn't make it so I'm bottle feeding the heifer calf.


How?

Sorry about the incident with your lazy boy lol.


----------



## 77Herford

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Charolais cow didn't make it so I'm bottle feeding the heifer calf.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Sorry about the incident with your lazy boy lol.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, how.  She was pretty weak after the lengthy delivery as I had to leave and the Vet came out to finish.  The Vet was kicked as well by the way, he's not a happy camper.  Anyway he loaded the Cow and Calf into the neighbors trailer and brought them to my place and then the Vet went to get medical aid but thought the Cow was ok.  I came home to check on the Cow and Calf and thought the Cow had partial paralisis in her left rear leg as she was sitting oddly.  So I got her up with some grain as you need to nip that in the bud fast and get them standing.  She wouldn't put hardly any weight on it but the Calf did nurse for around ten minutes off and on.  I went back to the hospital to pick up my wife and brought her home..yada, yada, yada.  In the wee hours I went out to check on the Cow and Calf and saw the lifeless body of the Cow.  She had bled out by the looks of things as she ended up having a fractured pelvis we guessed and her getting up for me probably seeled the deal in cutting a main artery.  I had no real way of know her pelvis was broken and this was my first Cow with a broken pelvis.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Charolais cow didn't make it so I'm bottle feeding the heifer calf.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Sorry about the incident with your lazy boy lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure, how.  She was pretty weak after the lengthy delivery as I had to leave and the Vet came out to finish.  The Vet was kicked as well by the way, he's not a happy camper.  Anyway he loaded the Cow and Calf into the neighbors trailer and brought them to my place and then the Vet went to get medical aid but thought the Cow was ok.  I came home to check on the Cow and Calf and thought the Cow had partial paralisis in her left rear leg as she was sitting oddly.  So I got her up with some grain as you need to nip that in the bud fast and get them standing.  She wouldn't put hardly any weight on it but the Calf did nurse for around ten minutes off and on.  I went back to the hospital to pick up my wife and brought her home..yada, yada, yada.  In the wee hours I went out to check on the Cow and Calf and saw the lifeless body of the Cow.  She had bled out by the looks of things as she ended up having a fractured pelvis we guessed and her getting up for me probably seeled the deal in cutting a main artery.  I had no real way of know her pelvis was broken and this was my first Cow with a broken pelvis.
Click to expand...

That is the only problem with animals, it is hard for them to tell us where it hurts and how they feel.  You did all the right things from the way it sounds.  It happens...


----------



## 77Herford

Calf fed and Rolley jealous at not getting milk, lol.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

She died so it's not an issue but I would have been sorely tempted to cull her after that calf was raised due to temperament. No reason to keep a a cow that tries to kill people.  And I know people say things like, great mother, raises good calves, etc. but so do cows that don't try to kill people.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

77Herford said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Charolais cow didn't make it so I'm bottle feeding the heifer calf.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> Sorry about the incident with your lazy boy lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure, how.  She was pretty weak after the lengthy delivery as I had to leave and the Vet came out to finish.  The Vet was kicked as well by the way, he's not a happy camper.  Anyway he loaded the Cow and Calf into the neighbors trailer and brought them to my place and then the Vet went to get medical aid but thought the Cow was ok.  I came home to check on the Cow and Calf and thought the Cow had partial paralisis in her left rear leg as she was sitting oddly.  So I got her up with some grain as you need to nip that in the bud fast and get them standing.  She wouldn't put hardly any weight on it but the Calf did nurse for around ten minutes off and on.  I went back to the hospital to pick up my wife and brought her home..yada, yada, yada.  In the wee hours I went out to check on the Cow and Calf and saw the lifeless body of the Cow.  She had bled out by the looks of things as she ended up having a fractured pelvis we guessed and her getting up for me probably seeled the deal in cutting a main artery.  I had no real way of know her pelvis was broken and this was my first Cow with a broken pelvis.
Click to expand...

That's too bad.  At least the calf will be okay, but it must've been a big calf, even for a char cow.  Thought gelbviehs are a bit more calving ease than that...if i read right the calf's sire is gelbveih right?


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, the calfs sire is a Gelbvieh.


----------



## 77Herford

I have a Head Cold.  Slept nearly the entire day as my mother is staying with us to help care for DW.  
The Wife is looking better on the outside.  Her facial swelling has gone down alot but there is still bruising and cut lip.  It still hurts to breath and generally move but meds help her out and warm baths.

The Goats are using a bigger pasture now and loving it.  The kids run around for a couple of hours at a time and then crash.  Then get up and play, play, play some more.


----------



## redtailgal

Wow, I go away for a couple days, and your wife is beat all to snot, you have a bottle calf, and you get sick.

Pull yourself together man!


----------



## 77Herford

Never really thought about it but out of boredom I went out on a walk around the farm at night with Chief.  I heard some comotion in the pasture were the Goats are temporarily staying.  Once I got over there I saw the kids playing with the Horse balls, lol.  The smaller kids were ramming them with their little heads and the older ones were trying to kick them and lift them up with their teeth.  I figured they slept or rested most the night but I was wrong.

So I went to see what the Sheep were doing, if the Goats played at near midnight surely the Sheep did something...nope they were huddled up in groups and sleeping or resting and wondering why I was there.  At least Butch came over to investigate while Sundance laid on the ground just looking at me as if to say...SLEEP OVER.    I pet Butch for a little while and then went back in with the Chiefester.


----------



## elevan

Goats definitely have a midnight party.  Surprised the heck outta me the first night I happened upon them in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mamaboid

With the camera on Elsie and the kids over night, it amazes me how much of the night the kids spend playing and eating.


----------



## 77Herford

Mind you I forgot to mention this was the Goats first introduction to Horse balls.  I think I'll get some for their main pen.  They are loving the extra space.  They nibble on the hiding grasses and the weeds the Cow's didn't eat that are still green..  Our winter has got to be one of the warmest on record as over 55 percent of the winter days so far have been over 40 degrees F!  We are probably getting a rain storm in the middle of the week, which will change over to slushy snow by night and plenty of Ice I'm sure.
I don't understand how some people still think Global Warming is a farce.  If its not Global Warming then there is something else seriously wrong around the world.  I guess some prefer to not believe in Science and believe in other unproven things.:/


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Heard on the news today that it seems that the oil sands aren't the biggest cause to global warming.  According to new research from climatologists, it's the burning of coal that is the biggest contributor to global warming than the oil sands that so many environmentalists have been advertising as being Public Enemy Number One.  According to this link, it seems more politically-driven than environmentally...at least from reading the title: http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/SciTech/20120219/coal-climate-change-study-120219/

Guess that's proof enough that global warming does exist...I agree that I dunno how people can be so ignorant about that.  With winters getting warmer, summer storms getting more wilder, and summers hotter, not to mention the wide variances in precipitation in and around the world, its a wonder how that sort of thing gets denied so quickly and easily...


----------



## 77Herford

http://www.sites.ext.vt.edu/newsletter-archive/livestock/aps-00_10/aps-0270.html

I use a very similar Corral and Chute system as on this site on Figure 1.

On a calving note.  Ten more Charolais cows half calved successfully.  One set of twins, which is uncommon.  I have had some over the years.
My Herefords aren't showing much yet.  The Simmentals are getting larger and the Galloways aren't showing too much yet.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.sites.ext.vt.edu/newsletter-archive/livestock/aps-00_10/aps-0270.html
> 
> I use a very similar Corral and Chute system as on this site on Figure 1.


Thanks for the link.  It gets a bit harder to plan things out when I have to deal with real-type measurements, but maybe that's because a) I'm over thinking things or b) too dang tired to think anymore lol!

Congrats on the twins, hopefully you won't have to bottle-raise one of them...


----------



## 77Herford

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sites.ext.vt.edu/newsletter-archive/livestock/aps-00_10/aps-0270.html
> 
> I use a very similar Corral and Chute system as on this site on Figure 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.  It gets a bit harder to plan things out when I have to deal with real-type measurements, but maybe that's because a) I'm over thinking things or b) too dang tired to think anymore lol!
> 
> Congrats on the twins, hopefully you won't have to bottle-raise one of them...
Click to expand...

Oh, I know how you feel.  Its easy to picture it for me but figuring out how to explain it or put in the measurements is the hard part.
I've been trying to figure out how to fence off sections of Timber for my Goats.  The terrain is difficult so its still in the planning stage.


----------



## 77Herford

Well the wife is looking a little bit better.  Facial swellin is all but gone and she got a couple chipped teeth fixed up.  I quickly found out that my DW isn't interested in my humor on her condition and will fore go anymore to save myself further bruising.  I'm already sleeping on the couch as her dogs are sleeping with her at night for comfort.....


----------



## 77Herford

No desrespect to Nifty and Kstaven but if this is busy winter activity, I hate to see what summer will be like.  So few journal reports and I don't see the site filled up with members.  Not a whole lots of general chit chat.   

Maybe I'm the only bored one.  It could happen, lol.

At least I was able to refer a few people on to this site for they are advancing their homesteading activities.  I figured they would get more than enough info wether they want it or not, lol.  ( Ok, off soap box)

Well with this weather I spent the day drilling fence post holes and then placing said posts.  I must say I greatly enjoy it more when its just above freezing compared to 90 degrees and stifuling hot.  We got a couple wet inches of Snow which I imagine will melt away in a few days.  Tomorrow I will do more posting and drilling, then I will put up Goat fencing with two inside wires of electric lines.  I'm fencing our Timberland and its hilly in some spots with ravines.  I will have to manually post most of the steep spots.  Hopefully by spring I can put the Goats in the forrest for the warmer months maybe build them some lean to shelters.
I know there's some old containers and big pieces of junk in the timber but I'm not sure if I'll remove it yet, maybe I'll go check it out tomorrow on horseback.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I think everyone is real busy, so not as much time for chat time.

Sounds like you had a productive day.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

That's about what's going on here. I have time to get on earlier in the morning and then at night. Harder to stop by during the day.  And the journal posts I'm seeing are 'no big news, just really busy'.


----------



## autumnprairie

I know for me spring is hereand that means, planting and planning above what I am already doingyou will probably see me early morning and maybe at night


----------



## Royd Wood

77Herford said:
			
		

> No desrespect to Nifty and Kstaven but if this is busy winter activity, I hate to see what summer will be like.  So few journal reports and I don't see the site filled up with members.  Not a whole lots of general chit chat.


General chit chat  thats a facebook thing 
Tell me about your Galloways - How many are preg and when do you expect your first calves???? - still jealous you have 30 but cant wait for my 9 to calve in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## daisychick

Well, do you have a new well yet???


----------



## 77Herford

I almost have a new well.  My yard has seen better days.  My lovely Galloways are due to calve in early spring.  My Charolais are calving now.  This is my first year with purebred Charolais even though their calves are crosses.  My Simmentals should calve in mid spring.  I only have ten Belted Galloway's then four Dun's with no belt and the rest black.  My Galloway Bull is black.

My Goats are kidding now and a couple should pop in another month.  Those will be Nubian/Boer babies.  I'm getting alot of Goat milk, weee.  The Goat kids need to be taught some manners during milking time though, you'd think they were Socrate's kids or Houdini's.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I bet your yard is a mess.  So do they put it back the way it was or are you taking on that task?


----------



## 77Herford

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I bet your yard is a mess.  So do they put it back the way it was or are you taking on that task?


I will be taking on that task.  It will give me a chance to built a terraced garden on the small hillside going down from the house.  This way I can catch extra rain water and have a pretty garden.  Haven't quite figured out the dimensions yet but I'm imagining four big steps up.


----------



## autumnprairie

I have been raking the hay out of the ground so my yard will dry up and not sour it first. As you can see another early morning and I am getting sicker grr can't breathe and my throat hurts  and the symptoms keep adding up


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, the word is that the well should be done by the end of the week, so this coming friday.  Hopefully this happens and I can bring back my cattle.  I always had my Jersey's at home and they drink alot, lol.  Gonna have some Jersey calves soon.  Mulan and Red though much bigger will have some playmates.


----------



## 77Herford

Alaskan,  good show.  If I had the time I would do some recreational prospecting.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, I just don't get Vegan's.  I know more than my share and even though years later they are still committed to their diet, I just can't imagine that world for me.  I mean they talk about not wanting to kill animals to eat but many of them don't realize that it was red meat that made our brains bigger and smarter.  I understand animal or livestock cruelty can curve the appetites of many but many family farms treat their livestock with great care and take part in humanely killing our animals.  I don't want them to suffer anymore than they have to.  If they suffer too much it actually makes your meat taste worse.  Thats why more and more slaughter houses have waiting pens for livestock that first come in so they can calm down and get relaxed.

Personally I eat meat with about half of my meals.  About 80 percent of my meat is from my place.  My brother provides us with some Duck in season as he LOVES to hunt them.  Goose is pretty good too.  My brother really does make good Duck and Goose meals.
I know make my own milk, and cream but we still buy store butter usually Land O Lakes.  My mother uses another brand Imperial I believe.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Don't try to figure it out.  It just doesn't work.  I am with you.  All my life, my family raised hog, beef, chickens, etc.  We always ate our own meat and like you meat was big part of our diet.  On both sides of my family there is longevity into the 90's.  They worked, they ate and they were healthy.  

We never enjoyed slaughtering an animals, but it was their intended purpose and we knew it.


----------



## wannacow

Where's the "LIKE" button?    Meat eaters at this house...


----------



## autumnprairie

wannacow said:
			
		

> Where's the "LIKE" button?    Meat eaters at this house...


X2


----------



## ksalvagno

I know a few former vegans. They got sick because they were missing the animal protein. Much healthier people since they went back to eating meat. We are meat eaters too and now have only meat that we raised here on our farm.


----------



## 77Herford

Kinda happy for all the good support.  I thought I might get bombarded with less savoury comments.  I do like a good debate though.

Moved my Charolais back home today.  They are dropping their calves and I like to keep a closer eye on them.  I'm putting the two Simmental cows with their calves in with the Charolais cows to give them some company.  

Its windy today and the ice/snow chunks are falling off the roofs all over the farm.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Meat eaters here. Just brought home 800lbs of beef yesterday. Thank goodness it was being split out with others.  That's a lot of burger for 2 people. (not that my husband would have objected) 


 My brother was vegan for about 2 years due to disagreements with the main stream meat industry.  He now raises his own rabbits, and will eat venison and local beef/pork/chicken, etc.    He also dumpster dives because he feels like it is even more silly for an animal to have gone through commercial meat practices only to be thrown away.


----------



## 77Herford

Evening of calf births.  No trouble in birthing and the wife even waddled out to see.  So far bulls are out pacing the heifers in calf ratio and is often the case but some years, I have had more heifers.  The cow that had twins is doing ok with some assistance.  I bottle feed them once a day with the mothers disapproval but shes getting use to it and liking the Oats I give her for waiting.

I have the Goats in a ten plus acre pen next to the Jerseys and they are loving it.  I might just keep them there as a permanent pen.  Its handier for milking for one as I put in a simple chute to bring in milkers.  Though the looks I get from the Cow's are priceless as two Nubians milk next to them.


----------



## 77Herford

I'm happy my Goats don't torture me like QM, AP, RTG and Elevan, sorry Elevan no abrev for you, lol.

I think I will end up selling all my Jersey calves this year.  I was expanding too fast and the orders have sloooowed down.  I already have a home lined up with a neighbor for Red the mischevious heifer just like her name sake I imagine.  Mulan will be staying until she is old enough to be bred as thats what her new owner wants.  Neither are officially sold till I wean them.  So many new homesteaders/hobby farmers/backyardfarmers.  Many just an acre or two with a couple pens with either Goats, a Cow, maybe a Horse and thanks to me Chickens, lol.  With Red and Mulan I'm throwing in 20 straight run chickens of my White Orps, Buff Orps, RIRs, Black Australorps, Buff Brahma, Dark Brahma, Columbians and a few others I can't remember.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> I'm happy my Goats don't torture me like QM, AP, RTG and Elevan, sorry Elevan no abrev for you, lol.
> 
> I think I will end up selling all my Jersey calves this year.  I was expanding too fast and the orders have sloooowed down.  I already have a home lined up with a neighbor for Red the mischevious heifer just like her name sake I imagine.  Mulan will be staying until she is old enough to be bred as thats what her new owner wants.  Neither are officially sold till I wean them.  So many new homesteaders/hobby farmers/backyardfarmers.  Many just an acre or two with a couple pens with either Goats, a Cow, maybe a Horse and thanks to me Chickens, lol.  With Red and Mulan I'm throwing in 20 straight run chickens of my White Orps, Buff Orps, RIRs, Black Australorps, Buff Brahma, Dark Brahma, Columbians and a few others I can't remember.


what do you mean that goats torture us? that we have GAS? explain a little more please


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy my Goats don't torture me like QM, AP, RTG and Elevan, sorry Elevan no abrev for you, lol.
> 
> I think I will end up selling all my Jersey calves this year.  I was expanding too fast and the orders have sloooowed down.  I already have a home lined up with a neighbor for Red the mischevious heifer just like her name sake I imagine.  Mulan will be staying until she is old enough to be bred as thats what her new owner wants.  Neither are officially sold till I wean them.  So many new homesteaders/hobby farmers/backyardfarmers.  Many just an acre or two with a couple pens with either Goats, a Cow, maybe a Horse and thanks to me Chickens, lol.  With Red and Mulan I'm throwing in 20 straight run chickens of my White Orps, Buff Orps, RIRs, Black Australorps, Buff Brahma, Dark Brahma, Columbians and a few others I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean that goats torture us? that we have GAS? explain a little more please
Click to expand...

You know perfectly well young lady.  These Goats that hold out on giving birth just to see how their owners fall all over them trying to make them as comfortable/spoiled as possible, .  Then theres these "Pets" Wethers and Bucks that are some of the most mischevious animals I've ever heard of.  I'm wondering what they put in the water at all your places, .


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> I'm happy my Goats don't torture me like QM, AP, RTG and Elevan, *sorry Elevan no abrev for you, lol*.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, your goats just need some lessons.  Send'em over to Socrates.......


----------



## autumnprairie

Send yours to me so we can give lessons ok


----------



## redtailgal

I dunno.

From the week the two of you have had, it may need to be declared a danger zone!


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I dunno.
> 
> From the week the two of you have had, it may need to be declared a danger zone!


----------



## 77Herford

Got to make some eating changes in my life.  Also should call the doctor somethings not right.  One with anxiety should never read from medical sites about all the possible symptoms, lol.  Welcome to stupid me world.

Besides my medical issues we had another calf born today.  He weighed in at around eighty six pounds, which is bigger than most of my calves.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> Got to make some eating changes in my life.  Also should call the doctor somethings not right.  One with anxiety should never read from medical sites about all the possible symptoms, lol.  Welcome to stupid me world.
> 
> Besides my medical issues we had another calf born today.  He weighed in at around eighty six pounds, which is bigger than most of my calves.


So we will be waiting to hear that you have made an appointment with your doctor.  What are your symptoms?  Don't mess around with your health.  And please stay away from the Internet and TV.  That will do nothing but cause more stress.  

Congrats on the new calf.


----------



## 77Herford

Eh, I might hold off on the Doctor for now.  I think I have a fix on the problem.

It is a WINDY day.  Gusts of around 50 mph.  The Goats are in their shelter sleeping the day away or chewing cud.  The young calves and their mothers are using one of the buildings as a wind breaker.  

Oh, the well is done and all my animals are home...except the Bulls.  The Bulls are still bulking up for breeding season.  I did check in on them and they are looking nice.  Tank is a tank once again, Trouble is a well muscled and lean machine and Harry my first Galloway Bull could be the biggest of the lot.  I bet he's pushing a ton.  Except for the hump Harry looks like a Black Buffalo.  Harry shoulder hump isn't as impressive as those huge Buffalo bulls.

Now its snowing!  Coming down kinda fast.  I swear the weather man said forties and the rain was over.....COUGH "Points and Snow"


----------



## 77Herford

Ended up with about an inche of snow.  Cows broke down and went to the hay bin after the snow.  The Goats have it a little better with a few hay bales to sleep and eat on.

Chickens have decided its cold again so egg production is down for the non heated coops.  My Turkey's will be going outside soon as right now they are chilling out most of the night and day in an old corn crib with some Mourning Dove's.


----------



## 77Herford

Well my two Mallards were happily swimming in the pond today, while the Geese cuddled up in the hay barn.

Got two litters of Rabbits now but I'm not very into it.  They are all cute and stuff but maybe I'm just not a bunny person.  Maybe its the small profit margin.  I like feathers better in the small package and their eggs will make me more money in the end.  I guess I'm convincing myself to sell my Wabbits.

Don't worry Twinkles won't be going anywhere she already has a new hutch on the porch....

I can already think of several people that will take these critters off my hands.  I'll stick to shooting my rabbit.

List of Farming books I own and have helped:
Storey's Guide to Raising Sheep: Breeds, Care, Facilities (Storey's Guides) 
Storey's Illustrated Breed Guide to Sheep, Goats, Cattle and Pigs: 163 Breeds from Common to Rare 
 Small-Scale Livestock Farming: A Grass-Based Approach for Health, Sustainability, and Profit  
Storey's Illustrated Guide to Poultry Breeds


----------



## 77Herford

Challenging times at the home front.  Haven't mentioned it but its been a rough couple of months with the wife.  The cow kicking her seems to of flared the issue.  Were working on things.  

So off that subject.

All the Charolais have had their calves now.  22 calves with 18 bull calves and 4 heifer calves.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> Challenging times at the home front.  Haven't mentioned it but its been a rough couple of months with the wife.  The cow kicking her seems to of flared the issue.  Were working on things.
> 
> So off that subject.
> 
> All the Charolais have had their calves now.  22 calves with 18 bull calves and 4 heifer calves.


Praying for you and the wife.

18 bulls and 4 heifers, those are not good odds?  Do you raise them, mostly for meat?  If you do, than 18 bull calfs woudl be a good thing.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, alot more bulls this year.  This is my first batch from these Charolais cows.  I'm hoping my Bull "Trouble" makes some better odds.  I do raise them up to 6 months or older and then sell them off to feedlots.  This year I may raise some up to adulthood and see how well I do but probably not the Char's as my Herefords are great grazers and would do better on just grass.

For my next two litters of pigs which should be with in days of each other, I'm planning an intensive sectional feeding program based off another Iowa farmers.
http://newfarm.rodaleinstitute.org/depts/pig_page/new_farm_archives/ideal_grazers/index.shtml


----------



## 77Herford

http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G2360

Good info on pig pasture foods.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Hope you and your wife can work everything out.


----------



## TTs Chicks

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Hope you and your wife can work everything out.


X2


----------



## 77Herford

Well my mother left this morning for home.  Now that my wife is up and moving about.  I'm on my best behavior trying to keep her happy.  

Wife has an interview for a job over an hour away from here.  That would be alot of miles on her ailing car that she won't get rid of.  Its not in the Vet field but it is with animals.  She would be a lab tech for animal semen...  At first she didn't even consider it but after more investigating found out she was just going to test the fertility of the product.


----------



## 77Herford

Ah, I  love calving season.  Not use to all the white calves though, lol.  They are sweet though especially the bottle baby.  The twin Chars are each getting a moring ration of Jersey milk as their mother try as she may just can't produce enough milk for the both of them.

Gonna have another Jersey calf soon I expect.  Ms.Potts is huge like a barrel.


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats on the new additions


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

We so need to get you posting pictures?  What is it going to take?


----------



## 77Herford

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> We so need to get you posting pictures?  What is it going to take?


Well you Ladies and now Gent maybe slightly breaking me down to showing something true.  It will just be a few a very few.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Come on, you can do it.  Just a few.  And once you get started, you may never stop.


----------



## daisychick

If you do break down and show pictures, take them in an area of your farm where it shows nothing personal or revealing about your location etc.    That way it really does protect your privacy and just shows the animal.   We do value your privacy, we just want to see pretty animal pictures.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Privacy - We have all used google earth and are watching your every move.  Kidding....


----------



## 77Herford

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Privacy - We have all used google earth and are watching your every move.  Kidding....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks




----------



## 77Herford

My favorite pasture in Spring and Winter.  Its down the hill from the house.


----------



## daisychick

So pretty!  Is that a creek ?   You shared pictures!


----------



## DonnaBelle

Beautiful place I'd reckon.

Thanks for posting the pictures of the farm, I love to see the places where people own and inhabit.

Yes, the National Parks are beautiful, but no one gets to "live" in them.  I like it when people can put down roots and enjoy.

I absolutely love your creek.  I would kill for a creek like that, you are soooo lucky to have it.

I'm lucky we've got some ponds, I guess, but ohhhhhh a creek.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal

"Elizabeth, its the big one.  I'm comin to see ya, honey!"  (Fred Sanford)



Hey now, your sorta handy with that there camera......With a little persuasion, we may have a contender for the pic of the week!  That pic of the mossy creek is nice.

Thanks for sharing, 77.  It means alot.


----------



## 77Herford

I never said I didn't like Photography...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

redtailgal said:
			
		

> "Elizabeth, its the big one.  I'm comin to see ya, honey!"  (Fred Sanford)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, your sorta handy with that there camera......With a little persuasion, we may have a contender for the pic of the week!  That pic of the mossy creek is nice.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, 77.  It means alot.


OK 77, take it easy.  You don't want the ladies to die all at once.  That would not look good.

Beautiful pictures.  I wish I had a pasture like that.


----------



## 77Herford

You mean I can shock them to death!  Why didn't you tell me.  I could put up some of my horizon shots and flood pictures.


----------



## autumnprairie

beautiful pictures and no you can't literally shock us to death


----------



## TTs Chicks

Beautiful!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

Oooh! Horizon shots?! PLEASE?!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Now you are just teasing...


----------



## 77Herford

Well I'm conducting an experiment.  I put the bottle calf in with Mulans mom as she is very motherly.  I'm keeping the calf in a small stall connected to the milking parlor and Mulans mama a always curious and sometimes moo's at him as if to say I'll take you.  So today during milking I let him out with her and mulan and after some sniffing and licking she let him nurse without any issues.  I put the new family in a 1 acre connecting pasture to see how things go and by the end of the day they were just like any other family.  Mulan and the calf sleep together with mom standing nearby so bottle baby has a mom and sister now.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, I'm getting annoyed with BYH's upload section.  That and not understanding my Mother computer is challenging my patience.

On a sad note I was going to contact each person I know on here better seperately but I'm not patient enough for that.  I got some bad mail from my wife's new divorce lawyer, divorce papers.  I guess if she thinks its over or wants it to be over then I guess I'll sign off.  She wants to travel the world and wanted me to come but its not like I can just take off for months at a time.  I have roots tied down here and she knew that coming into this, maybe she expected me to fail.

Luckily I have several lawyers in my family and she knows trying to screw me out of my farms ain't gonna happen.  So she will be getting some money but not the farms.


----------



## DonnaBelle

I'm sure she prefers the cash to the farms.  Perhaps that is an indication of why you're getting a divorce.

DonnaBelle


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## TTs Chicks

so sorry to hear that


----------



## daisychick

Sorry to hear about the divorce issue.  I have been there done that and it was the most stressful and depressing thing I ever went through.   Don't let yourself keep it all in, if you need to talk about it.


----------



## redtailgal

77,

I'm sorry to hear about this.  

People can be soo.....something.  I dont know the word here.

IF she seriously goes through with this, I know that you will do the right thing by her, but stand up for yourself as well.  Stand up for what you have worked for, dont let her take you for a ride.


----------



## 77Herford

No one is taking me for a ride.  Like I said previous I got the legal backup and she knows it.  My family is still in the process of reading the paperwork and I've gone over some of her requests.  Many of them I don't mind giving in on, like her rabbit, lol.  But seriously her car I helped rebuild so I'm half owner and would have no problem letting keep that as it continues to fall apart.  She wants half the value of the house, which I thought humorous since I bought the place before we married.  She is trying to get damages from me for the cow that kicked her.     I PAID FOR HER TREATMENT!!  My family pampered her for a couple of weeks while she recovered and she wants more....
I must say she has a lawyer with guts or he's clueless.


----------



## Remuda1

Did she let you know prior to serving you that she was filing? If its none of my beeswax, that's okay. Just wondering what kind of tone she's setting. As far as the cow kicking her, didn't I read that you had told her not to go by herself?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I'm sorry to hear about this!


----------



## 77Herford

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> Did she let you know prior to serving you that she was filing? If its none of my beeswax, that's okay. Just wondering what kind of tone she's setting. As far as the cow kicking her, didn't I read that you had told her not to go by herself?


No, I had no idea she was filing.  Just like what happened to my mum.  Not a real nice way to learn of your partners feelings.  I'm glad we didn't have kids.


----------



## 77Herford

Anyhoo the bottle baby is no more.  He is happily with his new mom and big sister and that annoying cousin Red that keeps nibbling his tail and he has to chase her.  Yes, I put them back in with the other Jersey's.  

I also have a new Jersey bull calf that was born in the weeeeeee hours.  He is cute like all calves but Jerseys might just be the cutiest.  So two more Jersey cows should be plopping out calves soon.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Anyhoo the bottle baby is no more.  He is happily with his new mom and big sister and that annoying cousin Red that keeps nibbling his tail and he has to chase her.  Yes, I put them back in with the other Jersey's.
> 
> I also have a new Jersey bull calf that was born in the weeeeeee hours.  He is cute like all calves but Jerseys might just be the cutiest.  So two more Jersey cows should be plopping out calves soon.


----------



## redtailgal

Wow. Cant believe that she wants money for the cow kick.  unreal.



I'll keep the rest of my opinions quiet.  

Dont back down!


----------



## Remuda1

77Herford said:
			
		

> Remuda1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she let you know prior to serving you that she was filing? If its none of my beeswax, that's okay. Just wondering what kind of tone she's setting. As far as the cow kicking her, didn't I read that you had told her not to go by herself?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had no idea she was filing.  Just like what happened to my mum.  Not a real nice way to learn of your partners feelings.  I'm glad we didn't have kids.
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I've been there as well and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. However, I think it's a bit telling that she didn't have the decency to talk to you before serving you. I think that everything happens for a reason and everything happens for the best. It's just hard to see it that way when you're in the moment. 

And now, like Redtail, I'll keep the rest of my opinions to myself other than to wish you the best through a trying time  .


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Jersey calves are possibly the cutest, I agree.


----------



## 77Herford

Well today I'll be seeding a few pastures that need it with some leftover grass mix seed. "Timothy, Orchard, Kentucky Blue, Rye."

I just combined them and hopefully I'll get at least a 50 percent effectiveness.  Dispite what the Ground Hog said winter is acting alot like a cold spring.  The Creeks are running, the Ponds are rippling and the Rain is coming.


----------



## jodief100

I am sorry.  I will keep my opinons to myself and tell you I hope things work out for you.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Dispite what the Ground Hog said winter is acting alot like a cold spring.  The Creeks are running, the Ponds are rippling and the Rain is coming.


Indeed.  I think that groundhog was mighty confused.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

You mean this ISN'T six more weeks of winter?  Could have fooled me  Lol.


----------



## daisychick

IT was 70 degrees yesterday and I was actually HOT outside doing chores and this morning it is already 50 degrees out, but by 7pm tonight it is supposed to snow and be 30 degrees !?!?!?!?!   This is the craziest winter/spring or whatever season it is I have ever seen.


----------



## elevan

Yeah, we'll be in the 60s here today and then yo yo between 40-50 and in a few days be back to the 30s.  It's really no wonder that everyone has sinus issues and can't get rid of them!


----------



## 77Herford

If anything is going to warm your soul its a 2 foot tall princess at day care.  I'm so glad you can visit that place, it really does make even the bluest days great.

Well Me and the soon to be X do still have somethings in common, we like to get things nipped in the bud.  We had the meeting today and was out within two hours with papers signed.  The paperwork through the courts will of course take six months or so to process but at least things are done.  She can go explore the world now and I will be happily with my Animals.

Unfortunately I will have to sell around twenty acres of some of my prime acres for the settlement.  You all can look that up...eeek.  Central Iowa land is expensive.


----------



## daisychick

Wow!  That was quick.


----------



## Remuda1

daisychick said:
			
		

> Wow!  That was quick.


Blessedly so. That's wonderful, no lingering on and on. I'm sorry about having to sell some of your property. How long have you all been married? I'm glad that you were able to come to an agreement so quickly. As you said, now you can both move on with your lives.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wow - That was easy.  Glad the decision / details are over.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, it was quick.  Her uncle went through a messy divorce and she didn't want that and nor did I.  In the end its easier to just hash it out to the bottom line and get it over with.  I may sound not very thoughtful but I get over most things pretty fast and move on.  I'm sure many would sulk over this for sometime but I just wash my hands of it.  Yes, somedays will be tough but I have family and friends who will help me through like they always have and I with them.


On a Farming note, I sold my Rabbits to neighbors and also sold off two of my six Nubians to nearby Homesteaders.  Now each one of those families will have their own milk.  I'm becoming the local supplier, lol.  Know I need to hire somebody to help me out as the young lady quit all of a sudden...grrr.


----------



## DonnaBelle

I'm glad you were able to iron everything out so quickly.  I think people who drag out the inevitable are just torturing themselves and making lots of money for the attorneys.

There's a lot to be said for moving on.  Plus I KNOW you learned a lot about people, women in particular, and just what's important in a mate, and it ain't big blue eyes and big "you know whats".  That's always nice as added equipment, but the basics are what's important. 

Believe me, I learned all that the hard way........

DonnaBelle


----------



## 77Herford

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I'm glad you were able to iron everything out so quickly.  I think people who drag out the inevitable are just torturing themselves and making lots of money for the attorneys.
> 
> There's a lot to be said for moving on.  Plus I KNOW you learned a lot about people, women in particular, and just what's important in a mate, and it ain't big blue eyes and big "you know whats".  That's always nice as added equipment, but the basics are what's important.
> 
> Believe me, I learned all that the hard way........
> 
> DonnaBelle


Lol, I prefer a smaller package myself.  

Watched Bell give birth to a beautiful heifer calf at noon.  Those are Jersey's if those new to the Journal don't know, My X and I named all our Jersey cows after Diseny characters.  In fact I will probably keep that tradition for the Jersey's they are more animated, .  

John Smith already popped into my head for the bull calf but I don't have a name yet for the new arrival.

I've heard some good reports at Farm 2.  Many of the Goats are giving birth so soon enough those Bucks will have their work cut out for them.  Also Clove and Brat are doing an excellent job at keeping Dogs and Coyotes out of the pastures.


----------



## 77Herford

Today I washed some clothes

Drilled post holes

Placed fence posts

Cut down a few trees that could smash said fence if they fell.

Moved trees with Mitsy and Bitsy after chainsawing off all the bloody limbs.  Going to cut said wood tomorrow and sell wood.

Killed an extra Rooster for dinner tomorrow with Paul my hermit friend, lol.

Butchered Rooster

Cleaned kitchen....blaaa

Brushed horses

Trimmed some Horse hooves

Washed Tractor, Truck, and Mini Tractor/Lawnmower


----------



## 77Herford

Packed boxes with family and X and her friends.

Going to have a family dinner instead with my friend Paul included.

Chicken stew in the pot, slow cooking.

Mom making rolls

Sis making greenbean casserole

I'm watching an adorable munchkin (She's napping right now)

The house is now virtually X wife free.  I can finely get rid of the fancy couch no one can sit on unless a special occasion.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad that you are taking steps to normalcy, if there is such a thing


----------



## 77Herford

You now what...Fancy couches burn well.  Kinda scary if that couch would catch and go up so fast.  If that were in a house fire I can see why House fires can go bad so fast.


----------



## daisychick

Couch burning therapy.....sounds fun!!!


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> Couch burning therapy.....sounds fun!!!


Yup, I danced around it like a wild indian.  It must of fooled the rain gods because it rained tonight.


----------



## 77Herford

Had my last Goat kid of the year a little red doeling.  Her mama is a reddish brown Nubian with a back left white sock.  I'm already calling her " Little Red".  She is very vocal for a brand new baby.  She is a nice solid color and it shines or gleens in the sun.  Though I have several this year and they are all wonderful and I'm usually a Paint pattern person, I'm liking this color.

The diet is going down hill but hey not much stress.  The Pigs are loving this lame winter along with the rest of the animals.  Everybody is keeping on their weight nicely and the calves could finish alot eariler than normal years.

Of course the allergies never really left, which is making it look like an bad season for us allergy sufferers.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Been away for a few days.  Glad to hear things are going well fo you.  The image of you dancing around a buring couch.....  Now that would make a really good Youtube video.


----------



## 77Herford

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Been away for a few days.  Glad to hear things are going well fo you.  The image of you dancing around a buring couch.....  Now that would make a really good Youtube video.


Lol, not in my birthday suit it wouldn't.  The Horses and Cows looked at me as if to say...PUT your fur back on!!  

It was a rather juvenile act but no one was around and I enjoyed letting off a little steam.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

The day after my ex and I split I got to demo a wall at a friends house.  It was brilliant!  The next day they let me rip out the bathroom and toss it out the upstairs window into the dumpster while blasting Ramstein.   There's nothing like crunchy German club/metal and ripping apart a house to make you feel better.


----------



## 77Herford

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> The day after my ex and I split I got to demo a wall at a friends house.  It was brilliant!  The next day they let me rip out the bathroom and toss it out the upstairs window into the dumpster while blasting Ramstein.   There's nothing like crunchy German club/metal and ripping apart a house to make you feel better.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> The day after my ex and I split I got to demo a wall at a friends house.  It was brilliant!  The next day they let me rip out the bathroom and toss it out the upstairs window into the dumpster while blasting Ramstein.   There's nothing like crunchy German club/metal and ripping apart a house to make you feel better.


LOL Great therapy, for sure!


----------



## 77Herford

Well the few delivery places that do deliver out in the Boone docks are getting to know me well.  

My Cow's are happy to see me with my fur on now, lol.  The Goats enjoyed the 80 degree day....whats that EIGHTY degrees...YES.  Isn't it winter......YES.  Can you say Global Warming.  If this is the future of the winters up here, I'm moving further north.

We are having upper 70's all week.  I have never seen a winter like this and nor has anyone else in my family old and new.  I still can't get over the fact that it NEVER got below freezing this winter during the day and only briefly at night.  It is nice in some ways and very concerning in others.  We are actually in the early stages of a drought in Iowa and but they are predicting a heavy rainfall in spring with more severe storms as the ground will be much warmer than it normally would be in spring.


----------



## daisychick

All of us girls are going to have to give you cooking lessons and share easy recipes for you to make.  Do you have a crock pot?  I have some awesome meals that you just toss everything into the crock and let it cook all day and then enjoy.  Not that take out is a bad thing, but you will be craving a home cooked meal and what's better than making it yourself!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

You can always toss a burger or a steak on the grill...


----------



## 77Herford

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> You can always toss a burger or a steak on the grill...


Your right I should start dating again, lol.  JUST KIDDING LADIES.

Mmmm...Stuff Crust Pizza.  I do know how to cook...more or less.


----------



## 77Herford

Don't know why it didn't post the first time but I'll try again.

My friends Bulldog is doing great.  He has some skin allergies which we have gotten treated with some steroids so he doesn't scratch himself bloody anymore.  He gets a better diet than many humans but is keeping a healthy weight.  He gets excercise by following around Paul for a few hours of the day, and then sleeping on the porch.  What a life.

On my front.  I've been battling a Cold most of the week.  The Calves are doing well and putting on some weight with the incredible weather.

My X Wife ended up taking her Rat Terriers so now I need to find new Ratters or just hope I don't get a Rat problem again.  I have done better with keeping Grain and Feed locked up and the barn and buildings cleaned up better in terms of no Grain laying around.


----------



## redtailgal

Hey 77.......

Sorry, I havent teased you in awhile and I had to get one in.  I was having the DT's.  

A cold?   You need to get rid of that thing.  They are not much fun.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77

Start dating - Hummm......  BYH Dating Service - Have prospective dates post here on BYH, listing their qualificaitons and stats.  Then your friends from BYH will vote Yes or No.  It could work.

Ratters - Do you have some cats?  We have 3 outside / barn cats.  They have done an amazing job with th rats, mice, starlings that insist on going in my barn and pooping on everything.  Or do you have rats that are as big as a cat.


----------



## 77Herford

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> 77
> 
> Start dating - Hummm......  BYH Dating Service - Have prospective dates post here on BYH, listing their qualificaitons and stats.  Then your friends from BYH will vote Yes or No.  It could work.
> 
> Ratters - Do you have some cats?  We have 3 outside / barn cats.  They have done an amazing job with th rats, mice, starlings that insist on going in my barn and pooping on everything.  Or do you have rats that are as big as a cat.


No, I'm just badly allergic to Cats.  I like Cats but I just can't pet them like I did as a kid.  So  a little dog tends to work well and many of those small breeds have that natural instinct thats just waiting for that push.

And for you Mrs. Red I was starting to wonder if I had lost you too as a pal.  I've certainly lost my share of readers or commentors do to my past untruths but you would think that now I'm all clean shaving they would forgive and forget...I did.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I noticed you did not comment on the BYH Dating service.  I bet you would get a lot more comments.


----------



## 77Herford

Nah, I'm not going on a dating service.  I'm going to stick to myself for awhile.  
Unless the College Cheerleading squad wants to come and live with me...I DON"T MIND, REALLY!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

77Herford said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm not going on a dating service.  I'm going to stick to myself for awhile.
> Unless the College Cheerleading squad wants to come and live with me...I DON"T MIND, REALLY!!


Now that is a good way to win friends and influence people.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I have a hot environmental lawyer sister in Vermont...   


And yes, we all get veto power over your next significant other


----------



## 77Herford

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I have a hot environmental lawyer sister in Vermont...
> 
> 
> And yes, we all get veto power over your next significant other


   Not.   Hmmm, hot sister....no, no too soon for all of this.

I didn't see a dating section.  I think your pulling my leg.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Twas all in jest anyway.   But she did tell me she was looking for a cute farmer guy.  And she's about your age. And feisty.  But she's an East coast girl so I think you are out of luck on that one unless you want to move. 


And yes, it is too soon.  You need a nice rebound or two before anything serious. 


Hmm.. Now where did that breeding and raising humans section go. I swore I saw it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks




----------



## redtailgal

nah, 77, your still my pal.  People mess up, makes us human.  Once I call someone a friend, it's pretty hard to make me stop.  

Cheerleaders? seriously? I'm one of those gals that used to beat up the cheerleaders......they are just so dern perky and bouncy and giggly............


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry to hear about your divorce. I'm sure it is never easy but glad you are the type that can move on quickly. Plus you have the farm to keep you busy. Like everyone else, I will keep my opinions to myself and just wish you the best.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am still here too


----------



## 77Herford

Finally found help for the Farm.  I went with experience over youth this time.  I got an older couple who will be milking both morning and afternoon.  They are getting paid, plus all the Milk, Butter and Cream they want with in reason.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

77Herford said:
			
		

> Finally found help for the Farm.  I went with experience over youth this time.  I got an older couple who will be milking both morning and afternoon.  They are getting paid, plus all the Milk, Butter and Cream they want with in reason.


Great to hear!  Hope they work out in the long run.


----------



## 77Herford

Me too.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

77Herford said:
			
		

> Finally found help for the Farm.  I went with experience over youth this time.  I got an older couple who will be milking both morning and afternoon.  They are getting paid, plus all the Milk, Butter and Cream they want with in reason.


Sweet!! I want to find some of those for here   Except they'd get paid in all the eggs and goat kisses they want.


----------



## 77Herford

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found help for the Farm.  I went with experience over youth this time.  I got an older couple who will be milking both morning and afternoon.  They are getting paid, plus all the Milk, Butter and Cream they want with in reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!! I want to find some of those for here   Except they'd get paid in all the eggs and goat kisses they want.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately cash is part of the payment.  Luckily they enjoy the work without the commitment.  I guess they were both raised on farms and wanted to experience this again but didn't want to have to buy a farm to do it.  This was a kinda nice start.


My Galloways are looking rotund.  I wonder if that bull didn't sneak in a few times without the previous owners knowledge, lol.  

John Smith the calf is a little under the weather and is gettin anti boitics.  Man I spelled that wrong.  I think soon I will be weaning Mulan and Red from their mothers.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope your help works out for you. I love to read about your farm I am jealous that you have so much land. Maybe one day I will have the land too instead of just an acre.


----------



## 77Herford

I'm continually surprised by how much you, Autumn and the others get accomplished on so few acres.  Alot of people could learn from that.


This weekend I'm letting my horses roam a forty acre stretch of pasture.  I have made an extension onto the goats pen for the warm months and will for now be opening it up for daylight hours.

I got Horse balls for the Goats to play with and they love them.  I got some food balls with Alfalfa pellets for surprises and of course the kids love them to play with.  I also we buying crazy at my local feed store and got food balls for all.  The Pigs, Horses, Goats, Dogs, Sheep and Cows.  The Sheep aren't really interested and only two of my horses could care ( Cassie, and Ash) but the other animals for the most part enjoy them.  Even a few Cows which I least expected rolled them a few times to find a treat.

Red is proving to be one smart Cow.  She is getting into more and more mischief.  She got a food ball along with her half siblings and within a day figured out how to get all the food from said ball.  She would roll it with her nose slowly into a corner and like a Polar bear smashing through the Ice, she would smash the ball until it popped open and free food.
The ball will detach in the middle to make to halves for refilling and you just put them together and snap them in place.
That Red is a little snot who will give her future owners a wonderful life, lol.


----------



## autumnprairie

THat would be fun to watch a cow playing with a food ball.


----------



## marlowmanor

I am curious about these feed balls? What do they look like and where can I get some from? I bet our goats would have a blast with one.


----------



## 77Herford

http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies/servlet/product_10001_10001_116954_-1_IQ+Treat+Ball_13251_13360_

Some Dog toys really are best for just dogs.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies/servlet/product_10001_10001_116954_-1_IQ+Treat+Ball_13251_13360_
> 
> Some Dog toys really are best for just dogs.


I bet I could find something similar at Petsmart.


----------



## elevan

Haha!  My calf plays with a soccer ball so I'm sure that he would love a food ball.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, Red smashed all the Food balls in her pen so they got a Jolly Ball, which Mulan enjoys.  Lots of mooing today as I moved Mulan and Red into a seperate pasture.  Luckily Mulan's mother has another calf to take care of and she takes some time to watch him and then go back to calling for Mulan.

I enjoy watching the antics of the Goat kids.  They really are a curious lot.  Glad I left the two fallen trees in their new pasture lot.  They are just the main trunks but the kids and adults like to stand on top.


----------



## 77Herford

Autumns nice journal made me think of my Gardening needs.  Got to check my Tulips who will pop up very early this year.  My Mums are already starting to show.  Crocusis (I know I spelled that wrong) already bloomed and are gone.  Gonna have the same mix of Black-Eyed Susan's, Purple Cone Flower's, Purple Dellfeniums, Blue Dellfeniums, Lavender, Red, Yellow, Pink, White and Orange Tulips, Yellow Day Lillies, Pink, White and Orangish Phlox, Columbine, Iris and Silver mounds.  I'm sure I missed some and theres always a few volutneers from birds every year that I let grow to see what they become, thats how I got my Susan's.


----------



## ksalvagno

How do you have time to take care of flowers and a garden and all your animals?


----------



## 77Herford

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> How do you have time to take care of flowers and a garden and all your animals?


Come now, you know they don't need constant care.  For the most part they eat, poop and sleep.  As long as they are healthy I pretty much don't need to do much.  Its the calving season when I'm most busy but even then theres parts of the day when its super busy and then other times nothing is going on.  

I'm starting my veggies early in trays and putting them in my Green house.  Once I'm convinced the warm weather is staying I'll plant them in my step garden.  My fruit trees are budding up again, which is great.

My Willows I planted along the fence line near the road are getting tiny leaves and will hopefully grow fast.  I sent in a request to the county to not spray along my property, that was weeks ago.  We all know how slow Gov works.

My favorite horse and mare Sugar is due any day now to give birth.  This may be her last foal so I am keeping it.


----------



## 77Herford

Well I got the Garden pretty well planned out for Veggies that is.  I will have Lettuce and Spinach as usual but I will grow it in the Green House so the BLANKING Rabbits don't eat it.  Then Cherry Tomatoes (Super Sweets 100) if you wondered and Romane.  Cuccumber, Broccolli, Kale, Carrots, Sweet Corn, Green Onions, and first time Snow Pea's.

I had a teacher tell me that he grew a few acres of Snow pea's every year when in High School.  It is very labor intensive when its harvesting time.  I won't be growing that much just a row or two in my garden, lol.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Autumns nice journal made me think of my Gardening needs.  Got to check my Tulips who will pop up very early this year.  My Mums are already starting to show.  Crocusis (I know I spelled that wrong) already bloomed and are gone.  Gonna have the same mix of Black-Eyed Susan's, Purple Cone Flower's, Purple Dellfeniums, Blue Dellfeniums, Lavender, Red, Yellow, Pink, White and Orange Tulips, Yellow Day Lillies, Pink, White and Orangish Phlox, Columbine, Iris and Silver mounds.  I'm sure I missed some and theres always a few volutneers from birds every year that I let grow to see what they become, thats how I got my Susan's.


Please take lots of pictures I love flowers and it is a good diary for you so you know where all your plants are and where you might want to put more. One of my favorite flowers are Columbine's the red and yellow but I don't care for the double Columbines changes the flower characteristics to much.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well I got the Garden pretty well planned out for Veggies that is.  I will have Lettuce and Spinach as usual but I will grow it in the Green House so the BLANKING Rabbits don't eat it.  Then Cherry Tomatoes (Super Sweets 100) if you wondered and Romane.  Cuccumber, Broccolli, Kale, Carrots, Sweet Corn, Green Onions, and first time Snow Pea's.
> 
> I had a teacher tell me that he grew a few acres of Snow pea's every year when in High School.  It is very labor intensive when its harvesting time.  I won't be growing that much just a row or two in my garden, lol.


did you forget bell peppers and garlic they do really well near tomatoes? I have caught spring fever I think.


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got the Garden pretty well planned out for Veggies that is.  I will have Lettuce and Spinach as usual but I will grow it in the Green House so the BLANKING Rabbits don't eat it.  Then Cherry Tomatoes (Super Sweets 100) if you wondered and Romane.  Cuccumber, Broccolli, Kale, Carrots, Sweet Corn, Green Onions, and first time Snow Pea's.
> 
> I had a teacher tell me that he grew a few acres of Snow pea's every year when in High School.  It is very labor intensive when its harvesting time.  I won't be growing that much just a row or two in my garden, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> did you forget bell peppers and garlic they do really well near tomatoes? I have caught spring fever I think.
Click to expand...

We did Bell's last year but they didn't do very well.  Never planted Garlic before.  We have some Wild Chives which the women in my family like in Sour Cream dips but I'm not a fan.  They have a pleasant aroma and nice flowers though.  


Our Columbine's were almost all volunteers.  I think we planted two and one died.  They are all the Yellow and Red or Orangish red kind.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I simply can't imagine a few acres of snow peas. Omg.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, a few acres of snow peas.......you could just turn me out to graze!  

Seriously, dude,  plant some Garlic.  You'll need two types, Italian Sweet and Italian Hot..........plant two times as much sweet as the hot, and use them at a 2;1 ratio when you cook (two parts sweet one part hot).  You'll get a nice sweet, smokey, garlic taste that is not over powering, and doesnt leave the Kiss-me-not breath.


----------



## 77Herford

Hmm, we are a pretty whimpy family when it comes to spicy things.  I'll look around and see what is available.


----------



## ksalvagno

77Herford said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you have time to take care of flowers and a garden and all your animals?
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, you know they don't need constant care.  For the most part they eat, poop and sleep.  As long as they are healthy I pretty much don't need to do much.  Its the calving season when I'm most busy but even then theres parts of the day when its super busy and then other times nothing is going on.
Click to expand...

I think I probably do more "fussing" with my goats. With the alpacas, I cleaned up poop both around the barn and out in the field daily and twice a day when I was in birthing season and birthing alpacas for others. So that kind of cleaning up after animals continued for me to the goat world. I admit that I don't clean out the goat areas like I did the alpacas but I probably do more cleaning and checking and such than most people. So that takes up more of my time than probably most people spend on animal chores thus giving me less time to do other things like gardening.


----------



## 77Herford

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you have time to take care of flowers and a garden and all your animals?
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, you know they don't need constant care.  For the most part they eat, poop and sleep.  As long as they are healthy I pretty much don't need to do much.  Its the calving season when I'm most busy but even then theres parts of the day when its super busy and then other times nothing is going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I probably do more "fussing" with my goats. With the alpacas, I cleaned up poop both around the barn and out in the field daily and twice a day when I was in birthing season and birthing alpacas for others. So that kind of cleaning up after animals continued for me to the goat world. I admit that I don't clean out the goat areas like I did the alpacas but I probably do more cleaning and checking and such than most people. So that takes up more of my time than probably most people spend on animal chores thus giving me less time to do other things like gardening.
Click to expand...

If I had smaller enclosures I would probably clean up the manure more but I'm lucky enough to have lots of room.  Each " Pen " has about twenty feet of concrete from the shelter, which was once used for pigs long ago.  I split the old Pig set up into three seperate two acre pens.  The female Goats and kids have the Pen nearest the Cows, which I recently added on to.  The Buck is down hill at the far end of the first pen.  The Goats will now have eight more acres during the warmer months.


----------



## 77Herford

The Goat kids had a grand old time on the tree trunks today.  The Saanen buckling is in pen 2 now along with the British Alpine buckling.  The Brit is younger but I weaned him early so the Saanen had some company.  I need to put them in another pen because they can still interact with mom.  I guess I could put the main Goat herd in a bigger pasture near the Sheep and then the boys can have their alone time.  I probably shouldn't put two young bucklings alone in a large pasture, lol.

The Simmentals are starting to show with their sides expanding.  It won't be until summer time.
The Herefords will be birthing in about a week and then over spring.
The Char's and Simm's are in one herd now and will be bred to Trouble this year once the remaining Simm's have givin birth.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I am currently scouting for good tree trunks for our goats.  They are clearing land down the road from us and I'm going to see if they'll let me hoist a big chunk onto the trailer.  Not sure how we'll get it off again but I figure if I chain it to the pine tree and slowly pull forward it will slide off the trailer.


----------



## autumnprairie

I have a mulberry tree that my kids play on and try to eat the leaves off of. I will have to get some pictures but here is one for ya (taken by QM) this is at my head over 5 feet off the ground


----------



## 77Herford

Nice, I don't have any tree climbers, thankfully.  I'd probably worry about them falling.  The Goats are liking the little wooded area in their new lot.  They eat dead dry or wet leaves which boggles my mind and some chew on twigs.  I guess some Goats really do have a wide range of tastes.  I blame my having any Goats on Elevan for 
"guiding" me to the purchase of my first ones.  
They are already eating up the many saplings and will probably thin out the messy shrubs and weeds growing in the timber already.
I couldn't believe how thick and tall some of my pasture was already.  Some of the sections inbetween forest sections are tall and healthy looking.  

After mentioning them last night, some of my Herefords decided to surprise me with a few new members to the herd.  Got four calves doing fine with their mom's.  3 bulls and 1 heifer.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Nice, I don't have any tree climbers, thankfully.  I'd probably worry about them falling.  The Goats are liking the little wooded area in their new lot.  They eat dead dry or wet leaves which boggles my mind and some chew on twigs.  I guess some Goats really do have a wide range of tastes.  I blame my having any Goats on Elevan for
> "guiding" me to the purchase of my first ones.
> They are already eating up the many saplings and will probably thin out the messy shrubs and weeds growing in the timber already.
> I couldn't believe how thick and tall some of my pasture was already.  Some of the sections inbetween forest sections are tall and healthy looking.
> 
> After mentioning them last night, some of my Herefords decided to surprise me with a few new members to the herd.  Got four calves doing fine with their mom's.  3 bulls and 1 heifer.


congrats on the new additions


----------



## elevan

You're welcome


----------



## 77Herford

Next year I should have a beautiful Buckskin foal from Emily.  Had one more Hereford Heifer today out of my premium group she's the first.  I'm trying to breed a group of my best Herefords to European Hereford bulls as I am looking the older body type.  

Got some brooding hens I'm letting set so I can begin selling chicks of to the many new and old families around me.

On a sadder note Cassie past last night from I believe Colic.  She was a wild horse but had a sweet heart and will be missed especially in the morning when she would Kney at me when I walked out the door.  (She just wanted her Oats).  Dug a grave with the backhoe for her like I do all the others.  I wish she would of complain loud or something because I didn't hear her at all last night.


----------



## 77Herford

Its really foggy out this morning.  After the fog clears I'll move the Sheep to a fresh pasture.  Everyone is liking all the Kentucky Blue Grass to eat.  The sow's will be going into a fresh pen to root up.


----------



## elevan

I'm sorry to hear about your horse


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the new cows and sorry to hear about your horse.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am sorry to here about Cassie


----------



## daisychick

Sorry you lost a horse.  It is really hard to lose the ones that greet you every morning.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Sorry about your horse. 


Hey if you're looking for quality Herefords you should look north, not east.  I've heard of some quality Hereford breeders up north that you can get some semen from (can't quite remember who they were though...I know there's some in Alberta and Saskatchewan).  Herefords up here in Canada seem to be of better quality than the Herefords in the states, and you'll find a few that stick with the old-style genetics and colouration.  From what I've heard the European Herefords aren't that great for older body type, since they seem to have been getting away with infusing some Continental blood in them, at least from the pictures I've seen from another forum.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, I'm fully aware of the further dillution of the European stocks.  Its unfortunate but there are still those who cling to the old ways.  I bought my semen last year from good old England after much research.  

My animals are enjoying their new pastures or lush green grass.


----------



## 77Herford

Woke up to multiple baaing.  Looked out the front window and saw several new lambs.  I must say I had kinda forgot about most of my sheep being due...  The other half handled the books and now I'm checking them for sure.  
Sundance, Butch and Rolley are very happy to have the new lambs around.


----------



## 77Herford

Saw alot of lamb and dog cuddling today.  Rolley helped lick off some newborn lambs today, it was pretty funny as the mothers would give a disgruntled baaaaa and he'd just continue.  Butch and Sundance take a more laid back approach as they sniff the new lambs, patrole a bit and then continue to sunbath.  Rolley tries to be an uncle to them all.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

77Herford said:
			
		

> Saw alot of lamb and dog cuddling today.  Rolley helped lick off some newborn lambs today, it was pretty funny as the mothers would give a disgruntled baaaaa and he'd just continue.  Butch and Sundance take a more laid back approach as they sniff the new lambs, patrole a bit and then continue to sunbath.  Rolley tries to be an uncle to them all.


I can just hear the ladies on here going "Awww!" at this lol.


----------



## 77Herford

Broke down and made me some Italian dinner/breakfast.  Some mis-shapen Raviolis stuffed with beef and spices.  A nice thick tomato based sauce with a tall glass of cold milk and homemade butter and quarter loaf of bread.  Oh and lots of Parmesion cheese.

Sheep are dropping Lambs with lots of triplets.  Mother sheep are doing fine taking care of them.


----------



## 77Herford

Oh and my Turkeys are looking so nice.  The Royal White Palm's are so pretty.  I hope they taste good too.  I will be keeping one of the Tom's and probably two of the hen's.  
I'll be keeping them in and old storage shed which once held an old tractor and junk but once I moved in I cleaned it all out down to just dirt.   They have food, water and roosts.  I have put of bird wiring cage six feet high, six feet wide at the entrance at the building and widens out to twelve feet wide.  It goes out about thirty-two feet.  Its all enclosed if you are confused as I know Turkeys can fly even if it is a short distance.

Still looking for a good ratter dog but I'm wittling it down.


----------



## 77Herford

Ok I saw some Brown Swiss the other day and ooo they are nice lookin.  The guy also had Guernsey and Holstein crosses.

Sugar had her foal, and she's a filly.  Solid black and beautiful.


----------



## redtailgal

Congrats on the baby. Now wheres the pic?  *taps toe impatiently


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Congrats on the baby. Now wheres the pic?  *taps toe impatiently


X2


----------



## daisychick

Can you draw us a picture of how cute the new foal is???  PLEeeeeease???


----------



## autumnprairie

daisychick said:
			
		

> Can you draw us a picture of how cute the new foal is???  PLEeeeeease???


----------



## jodief100

Congratulations on the new filly!!  Be careful with Rolly cleaning the lambs.  My Jack does this with kids and sometime the babies get sperated from the mommas and the mommas can't count.


----------



## Royd Wood

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the baby. Now wheres the pic?  *taps toe impatiently
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...

Yes please - pics - get some practice so when the Galloway calves hit the deck you wont be camara shy

*Still looking for a good ratter dog but I'm wittling it down*

We have Border Terriers - highly recommend


----------



## 77Herford

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the baby. Now wheres the pic?  *taps toe impatiently
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please - pics - get some practice so when the Galloway calves hit the deck you wont be camara shy
> 
> *Still looking for a good ratter dog but I'm wittling it down*
> 
> We have Border Terriers - highly recommend
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1463_snow_feb_3rd_015.jpg
Click to expand...

They look pretty sweet.  Border Terriers are on my short list along with Airedales, Irish Terrier, Manchester Terrier, Norfolk and Norwich Terrier.  Yes, Terriers are the entire list, lol.  They throughout the ages have been proven vermin hunters despite their recent years of Lap Dog status.

For all the picture requests you know perfectly well what the answer is... shakes head.  

Sugar is doing very good with her lovely daughter.  She would really like to go outside but though I hate to they will be staying at least another day in the barn.
I was kinda hoping for a painted foal but knew several options could happen.

At last count I had about twenty lambs running around so the "about" statement is appropriate.  Some of the lambs are brown or a light brown.  So the Sheep herd is RAPIDLY growing.  Many trips this year, which is great and what I culled for last year.  If the thirty or more Ewes all have trips that will make 90 lambs.... 
I think I'll be rotating them more often.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please - pics - get some practice so when the Galloway calves hit the deck you wont be camara shy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For all the picture requests you know perfectly well what the answer is... shakes head.
Click to expand...

 



> Sugar is doing very good with her lovely daughter.  She would really like to go outside but though I hate to they will be staying at least another day in the barn.
> I was kinda hoping for a painted foal but knew several options could happen.
> 
> At last count I had about twenty lambs running around so the "about" statement is appropriate.  Some of the lambs are brown or a light brown.  So the Sheep herd is RAPIDLY growing.  Many trips this year, which is great and what I culled for last year.  If the thirty or more Ewes all have trips that will make 90 lambs....
> I think I'll be rotating them more often.


That must be a sight to see


----------



## 77Herford

Its baby central here.  Had a few more Herefords today and had to assist one.  
One of my ewes had a quad and I helped her with the last as she was exhausted.  The four tiny lambs a cute but small.  
One of my Simmental cows had a calf and I expect the others to be birthing any day now.

My Chickens are laying like mad now with all this crazy warm weather.  It is saving on heating the hen building though.
Ducks and Geese are thoroughly enjoying the ponds and all the tasty pond weeds and bugs.

Had to pull out on my sale of Little Red after a inspection of the farm.  I have in every one of my contracts the option to pull out if the situation warrants it.  Such as the property not being up to basic Cattle standards.  I usually don't inspect every place I sell to but I heard a few rumors and decided to check them out.  The only pasture they have is practically a junkyard.  Just on my brief walk over I found several small pieces of metal and nails that could be ingested or embedded in a hoof.  They have an older milking cow on their property and it didn't look healthy so I called the humane society on them after getting home.  Unfortunately all that will happen is a few warnings and maybe a fine, if they don't kill her first to save the trouble.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That is very sad.


----------



## elevan

It's a shame that people keep animals in those conditions.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> It's a shame that people keep animals in those conditions.


It is a shame.  One of my truck tires was flat the next day too with a sharp piece of metal inbetween the grooves.  Imagine that jabbed in your cows hoof or side if she laid down.  
I have to admit now I couldn't sleep well last night thinking about that farms conditions.  I do know the county humane group went out and cited him and I believe he is giving up the old cow he has.  I think I'll adopt her if she lives long enough.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that people keep animals in those conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shame.  One of my truck tires was flat the next day too with a sharp piece of metal inbetween the grooves.  Imagine that jabbed in your cows hoof or side if she laid down.
> I have to admit now I couldn't sleep well last night thinking about that farms conditions.  I do know the county humane group went out and cited him and I believe he is giving up the old cow he has.  I think I'll adopt her if she lives long enough.
Click to expand...

 I am glad that you will adopt her I wish people would open their eyes and be aware of what they do  THank God for people like you that are willing to save the animals


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that people keep animals in those conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shame.  One of my truck tires was flat the next day too with a sharp piece of metal inbetween the grooves.  Imagine that jabbed in your cows hoof or side if she laid down.
> I have to admit now I couldn't sleep well last night thinking about that farms conditions.  I do know the county humane group went out and cited him and I believe he is giving up the old cow he has.  I think I'll adopt her if she lives long enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am glad that you will adopt her I wish people would open their eyes and be aware of what they do  THank God for people like you that are willing to save the animals
Click to expand...

Well I didn't adopt her but bought her as the county was going to let her stay.  I know what many are thinking why would they let the Cow stay there but there's rules and laws for this.  The property owner gets so many chances to change their ways and then if the county isn't satisfied they will act.
I paid a half of one side of beef in my freezer and two gallons of milk a week for six weeks.  I probably over paid but after some conditioning I might be able to get a few more calves out of her and some milk.  The old Cow is a mix of roughly 1/4 Black Angus, 1/2 Hereford and 1/4 Holstein.  The County extension estimated her age to be in her early teens but the former owner was adiment that she was just ten.  We figured with poor enough forage her teeth could of woren down that much.

So I hurried up and got that old cow already and have her in a stall with a run and some fresh grass.  I'm only letting her a little bit of time on the grass at a time so her system can get used to all this good stuff.  I'm feeding her some grass hay and plenty of clean water.  I also had her get lots of shots and she's on antibotics because she has a few infected scrapes on her ankles.  I can tell she's happier at my place but the way she nibbled on the grass just showed me how careful she had to be at the old place.  
Records on her...the few there were showed that she hadn't been wormed in a few years and her hooves needed some serious attention, which I will address tomorrow.  We did worm her though.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a shame.  One of my truck tires was flat the next day too with a sharp piece of metal inbetween the grooves.  Imagine that jabbed in your cows hoof or side if she laid down.
> I have to admit now I couldn't sleep well last night thinking about that farms conditions.  I do know the county humane group went out and cited him and I believe he is giving up the old cow he has.  I think I'll adopt her if she lives long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that you will adopt her I wish people would open their eyes and be aware of what they do  THank God for people like you that are willing to save the animals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I didn't adopt her but bought her as the county was going to let her stay.  I know what many are thinking why would they let the Cow stay there but there's rules and laws for this.  The property owner gets so many chances to change their ways and then if the county isn't satisfied they will act.
> I paid a half of one side of beef in my freezer and two gallons of milk a week for six weeks.  I probably over paid but after some conditioning I might be able to get a few more calves out of her and some milk.  The old Cow is a mix of roughly 1/4 Black Angus, 1/2 Hereford and 1/4 Holstein.  The County extension estimated her age to be in her early teens but the former owner was adiment that she was just ten.  We figured with poor enough forage her teeth could of woren down that much.
> 
> So I hurried up and got that old cow already and have her in a stall with a run and some fresh grass.  I'm only letting her a little bit of time on the grass at a time so her system can get used to all this good stuff.  I'm feeding her some grass hay and plenty of clean water.  I also had her get lots of shots and she's on antibotics because she has a few infected scrapes on her ankles.  I can tell she's happier at my place but the way she nibbled on the grass just showed me how careful she had to be at the old place.
> Records on her...the few there were showed that she hadn't been wormed in a few years and her hooves needed some serious attention, which I will address tomorrow.  We did worm her though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mamaboid

A half a beef and 12 gallons of milk for a life......sounds like a wonderful deal to me.  You done good.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That is awesome.  Sounds like the person you purchased here from can most likely really use the meat and milk.


----------



## 77Herford

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> That is awesome.  Sounds like the person you purchased here from can most likely really use the meat and milk.


Yeah, I didn't want to mention it but his kids are a bit thin.  They aren't malnourish, I don't think at least but they have been on hard times.

On a slightly happier note, I decided to wash the poor cow.  She wasn't very keen on the idea of a bath and fought me for the first twenty minutes until I really started to scrub, then it was as if she was like " Hey this feels good".  I even got inspired and cleaned and clipped her hooves.  The hooves were a mess and looong.  She almost looks like a new cow now but still a few hundred pounds under weight.
She is a brownish red color with bits of white splashed on her hind quarters.  I would put her height closer to that of a Hereford but the disposition of a dairy cow mostly.  When she did produce milk in the past her former owner said she averaged around 2 gallons a day during peak production.  I doubt this but we'll see.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

So you need to post a now picture and another one in 90 days.  Come on you can do....


----------



## autumnprairie

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> So you need to post a now picture and another one in 90 days.  Come on you can do....


PLEASEEEEEEEEE?


----------



## 77Herford

Got a severe thunderstorm rolling through.  We need the rain so I'm fine with it.  I'm glad I moved the Sheep to another pasture with a bigger shelter.

Goats are wisely hidding in their shelter this evening as the thunder booms.


----------



## 77Herford

You ever wonder what that thump is in the middle of the night and can never explain it.  Well  I went out to find a couple city Pidgeons unconscous by the side of the porch.  They are alive and in an old Parrot cage resting.


----------



## Royd Wood

77Herford said:
			
		

> You ever wonder what that thump is in the middle of the night and can never explain it.  Well  I went out to find a couple city Pidgeons unconscous by the side of the porch.  They are alive and in an old Parrot cage resting.


If I was Noah and needed to build an ark, then I'd just build it at your place and the animals can come aboard 2 by 2. 
There's more goings on at your farm in a single day than a whole year at my place  
I take it City pidgeons are skinny and not worth making into a pie ? ? ?


----------



## 77Herford

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever wonder what that thump is in the middle of the night and can never explain it.  Well  I went out to find a couple city Pidgeons unconscous by the side of the porch.  They are alive and in an old Parrot cage resting.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Noah and needed to build an ark, then I'd just build it at your place and the animals can come aboard 2 by 2.
> There's more goings on at your farm in a single day than a whole year at my place
> I take it City pidgeons are skinny and not worth making into a pie ? ? ?
Click to expand...



Those city Pidgeons are pretty but dumb.  I do like their song but I get that with my Mourning Dove's.  The Pidgeons seem fine besides their irregular flight pattern, which was probably off by the sudden thunderstorm and high gusts of wind.  I let them go this morning and they flew off just fine.

Had some more lambs this morning and a couple of calves.


----------



## 77Herford

Don't tell Royd but I found a little Dun bull calf this afternoon in the pasture.  His mother was gently cleaning him off as he took some of his first gulps of milk.  His mama is a Dun as well and one of the bigger cow's in the my herd of Galloways.

Got some baby chickens hatched under their White Orpington mother.  I allowed her to hatch six, which I've found a good number.  Some hens can handle many more and some are useless when it comes to mothering unless theres just one or two chicks, lol.

My White Silkie super mom is sitting on a mix of Black Australorps, Buff Orpington, Salmon Faverolle and Dark Brahma's.  For her size she can keep an eye on alot of chicks.  Of course I keep her in a seperate pen when she's sitting and raising the chicks.

I will be gettin other eggs under broody hens soon as the season for selling them approachs.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good for you taking the cow in. I'm sure you did a lot to help that family. Sometimes it is worth it to "over pay" and help someone out.


----------



## 77Herford

Well things weren't crazy today just a normal day.  The Old Cow enjoyed her fresh grass as my mixed flock of Chickens pecked the ground around her.  The Old Cow is rather gentle and I bet she would make a great mother.  If she's doing good be the end of summer I may breed her.
The Herefords are really dropping calves fast now and I have two sets of twins, which is about normal.  One is one of my original Herefords she is around ten years old and a great mother.  
One of my Belties had a little black heifer.


----------



## 77Herford

Crazy early morning for me.  I put the two calved Simmental mothers in with the rest of their herd as they are due.  The Simmental's must of had a seance as six of the remaining eight went on that night to have their calves.  I helped three of them and now I'm really tired.  
I will let out Sugar and her filly after the sun rises.  They will get the winter pen to run around in for a while.  The rest of the horses are just on the other side of the fence in the new spring and summer months pasture.


----------



## 77Herford

Well let Sugar out with her filly.  Its still slightly chilly and foggy but its suppose to be HOT today, with a high of 86 degrees F.  Thats just wacky for April.

I soaked a bunch of mud in each Pig pen for wallowing.

Most of the cattle are hitting the grass early as they can probably tell that the heat wave is coming.


----------



## 77Herford

Saw something on MSN that made me want to share.  Just a kid pranking his dad by drawing with marker on his dads face.  Personally if I had ever done that to my father, my rear would be sore if I was preteen or younger and otherwise I'd be grounded FOREVER.  
Its ok to prank your parents but not that bad, in my opinion.


----------



## 77Herford

I think I killed my journal, lol.


----------



## daisychick

I'm still reading it.


----------



## wannacow

Me too.


----------



## 77Herford

People do still read it and LIVE!

The Geese are acting like they are getting ready to start laying.  They have enjoyed this pathetic winter as I finally put them back in their pond enclosure.
I think I will raise some Ducks this year but haven't yet decided on every breed but I do want Blue Winged Teals.  Maybe some Pekinings.
I'm going to be splitting up my Pilgrim geese flock as its just too big and I've had some requests from neighbors with ponds or marshy areas for some year round waterfowl so I will be giving some away.


----------



## wannacow

People do still read it and LIVE!


----------



## marlowmanor

I still read your journal, just haven't been commenting much lately.


----------



## autumnprairie

I still read it too


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I drop in every so often.


----------



## TTs Chicks

I read it  I read most journals, but very rarely comment.  I'm about the only one who posts in my journal too, but then I'm not nearly as interesting as other folks are


----------



## Royd Wood

Just get me a photo of your dun Galloway calf on here and I promise to keep reading


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I always read and look for the never appearing photos


----------



## 77Herford

My GERD has been bugging me for a few days now.  Its rather annoying and uncomfortable along with the terrible allegies outside.  I wish we could just all be healthy and in great shape.  I would take a fully healthy no problem body.  
Its only 10:30am and I want to take more of my Prevacid, which is suppose to be 24 hour but in rare instances I can take two of. 

So I'm taking it easy today on this gorgeous day.  Mostly staying indoors.  

Many of the Ewe's that were due in March and April have conceived their lambs.  The greatly expanded flock I put into a newer pasture last week and they are happily munching it down.

No more Calves born but there's lots of Spring left.

My Dad has been bugging me about getting Black Angus or black backs for at least some of my herd as they tend to fetch a higher price.  So since I sold mine off last year he has been suggesting as parents seem to do so well and I'm giving in just so he'll zip it.
I got some cheap older Black Angus X Hereford cow's or Black Baldies.  Since reading on the many journals and posts on BYH and other sites that Farmer's and Rancher's are keeping older cows longer than I had been taught.  Indeed some on BYH keep their cow's much longer than I would of previously considered.  As long as they stay healthy and can put back on their weight in a reasonable amount of time and still raise their calf, I'll keep them.  The older ones just become either burgers or pet food anyhow, the age after a certain point doesn't matter.  They are twelve years older and up.  You may wonder how I got pregnant cows in prime season, well my Dad worked for years in Government and Agriculture Law and gather some favors I gathered.  I probably wouldn't approve ethically but my Dad and I don't agree on alot of politics, lol.  So some farmer from Dad's old stomping grounds sold off some of his old cows for a reasonable price and they should start dropping calves pretty much anytime.  They will be in an isolation pen for a month and then they'll merge with the rest.


----------



## redtailgal

Pics are a great way to get comments.

When you take the pic od your dun calf for Royd, take a pic of your foal for me, please!


----------



## 77Herford




----------



## redtailgal




----------



## Royd Wood

77Herford said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3569_77s_hand.jpg


Not much cow muck on those hands 77   Let me know what hand scrub you use 

Have a good day and keep me posted on your Galloway calves as they arrive


----------



## 77Herford

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3569_77s_hand.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Not much cow muck on those hands 77   Let me know what hand scrub you use
> 
> Have a good day and keep me posted on your Galloway calves as they arrive
Click to expand...

I'm actually a bit of a Germ-a-phob, so when I come in I scrub till sparkling clean.  I wear nicely beat in cow hide farm gloves too.  Only my Dogs get my actual hands for petting, lol.  I know its hard to imagine a Germ freak as a farmer but it can happen.

My Dad is living his mild dream of farming through me as well.  

On the Farm front I swear I heard some chicks peeping under my Buff Orpington today but I didn't bother her as I just wait for her to come out with them to show us.

I decided on Pekin Ducks.  They are expensive in my opinion at 6.30 a duckling.  I guess its a bit cheaper getting 59 at a time but I don't want nor can I house that many.  So I will be getting two hens and four drakes just in case I want to keep a pair and for my OCD must have evens for numbers, lol.

Think how that "Even" thing gets with the Cow's.


----------



## 77Herford

Since I'm bored and have ample time on my hands, I will post the breeds of Cow I want some day.

British White
Aubrac
Dexter "Long Legged"
Shorthorn
Devon
Sussex
Texas Longhorn
Spanish Fighting Bull
Buffalo
Braunvieh
Gascon
Gloucester
Murray Grey


----------



## daisychick

When I had my little batch of ducks I had 2 pekins and they out grew all the others.   Pekins grow fast!  Are you going to use them for meat?   I have never ate duck except for wild duck my grandpa used to hunt and bring home.


----------



## 77Herford

daisychick said:
			
		

> When I had my little batch of ducks I had 2 pekins and they out grew all the others.   Pekins grow fast!  Are you going to use them for meat?   I have never ate duck except for wild duck my grandpa used to hunt and bring home.


Yes, I will be using them for meat.  I had some of my brothers Duck meat as he hunts every year and is an avid Duck hunter.  He makes some awesome Duck meals as well and I was impressed.  I have only had Duck a few times in my life and two times it was awesome.  I like it baked and done not half rare like many gourmet chefs do.  
These Peking are a Hybrid that grows fast and has a good carcass weight after slaughter.  Grimauld Pekin are the type I think.  I'm looking forward to raising them.  They should be ready at 49 day, which doesn't seem right and I will read up more on that.


----------



## daisychick

Yes, I like my duck cooked well done and crispy.  NO Way will I eat it rare.        I have heard that Saxony duck is gourmet in flavor and they get big too.


----------



## Royd Wood

Around 200 Muscovey ducks here by the fall and the best duck you will ever eat are free ranged not fed comm duck feed but forget the 49 days
Good luck with your ducklings


----------



## 77Herford

200 Ducks...

I would go crazy or crazier.

One nice thing about this weather is I haven't had to feed any hay for awhile.  Guess I could go and get the bulls and bring them home.


----------



## 77Herford

Oh yeah I never did say how many Black Baldies I purchased...20 cows.  Its gonna get a little hectic with all these calves, lambs, kids, chicks, ducklings and whatever else decideds to birth on my property.


----------



## marlowmanor

We were thinking about getting a couple ducks to add to our flock for the kids but with the price of them we decided against it for now. Plus we would have to figure out a "pond" spot for them and that would be a challenge. We are planning on getting an incubator though so we can hatch some chicks. We figured out our eggs are fertile so we will be hatching a few of those just to practice with the incubator and getting some fertile mixed breed eggs from our chick guy. Now if we could just get people to buy the eggs we are getting we would be fine. I have almost 5 dozen eggs in my fridge right now. My DH will not eat our home grown eggs, nor will his parents (both DH and FIL will not eat eggs that aren't white ).
I'm thinking about using some of our eggs for our Easter dying.


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> We were thinking about getting a couple ducks to add to our flock for the kids but with the price of them we decided against it for now. Plus we would have to figure out a "pond" spot for them and that would be a challenge. We are planning on getting an incubator though so we can hatch some chicks. We figured out our eggs are fertile so we will be hatching a few of those just to practice with the incubator and getting some fertile mixed breed eggs from our chick guy. Now if we could just get people to buy the eggs we are getting we would be fine. I have almost 5 dozen eggs in my fridge right now. My DH will not eat our home grown eggs, nor will his parents (*both DH and FIL will not eat eggs that aren't white* ).
> I'm thinking about using some of our eggs for our Easter dying.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were thinking about getting a couple ducks to add to our flock for the kids but with the price of them we decided against it for now. Plus we would have to figure out a "pond" spot for them and that would be a challenge. We are planning on getting an incubator though so we can hatch some chicks. We figured out our eggs are fertile so we will be hatching a few of those just to practice with the incubator and getting some fertile mixed breed eggs from our chick guy. Now if we could just get people to buy the eggs we are getting we would be fine. I have almost 5 dozen eggs in my fridge right now. My DH will not eat our home grown eggs, nor will his parents (*both DH and FIL will not eat eggs that aren't white* ).
> I'm thinking about using some of our eggs for our Easter dying.
Click to expand...

I know they are totally weird.  Thing is FIL eats eggs on a regular basis. I've already told DH if I used out eggs in cooking he'd never know the difference. The white egg thing is one of the reasons we got some leghorn chicks too. DH wanted them too because he likes them. So now I am hoping that our leghorns and polish chick are female so we get some white eggs for our basket when they are laying age. Fortunately my kids aren't that picky! They eat our homegrown eggs just fine, they actually like eating their colored eggs!


----------



## 77Herford

Well I need to sell off most of my Dairy Goats now.  My major buyer is having to cut costs and go with a cheaper larger producer.  This will be giving me rapidly growing milk extra's and the Pigs can only eat so much.  I'm getting rid of all but my French and British does.  

I'm taking on the tough task of helping the "Old Cow family" in cleaning up their place.  First I will be raking up all the open pasture and then I need to find something that will pick up all the spare metal.  I could just remove the top layer of soil and then sort the dirt and replace it.  They father of the family has agreed to sell most of his junk cars for bulk metal, which should get him a few thousand dollars at least.  
My eventual plan is to trade them two of my Nubian does with kids for one old piece of junk I found that I LOVE.  Its very close to a childhood tractor our family had and I had many hours of fun riding on with my Dad. 

Its an old 50's Massey Ferguson and it needs alot of work.  This will be a long term process, lol.  I like to help people though, if they are good at heart I have no problem with it.

So the family will get milk now and the kids will make good meat when they are older or could be sold off.

Luckily my egg buyers are staying will me.  Many of the egg buyers are just locals and that small bakery a few towns over, which I happily sell too.  They are a really nice group of older ladies and their libral customer base love that their products are made with Free range eggs.

Now for the Cow's update.  My premium Herefords are calving now.  Lovely little red and white Hereford calves.  Got some of my first belted calves on the ground too.  I like my Oreo Cow's, even my Dad approves.

Something is wrong with my dog Raven.  I'm taking her into the Vet today.  She's been dropping weight and sleeping alot more often.


----------



## elevan

Why not get into making goat's milk cheeses yourself?


----------



## 77Herford

I'm busy enough without having to make Cheese as well.  Plus there are already a few in the area that make Goat cheese.

Do you make your own Cheese?


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Do you make your own Cheese?


At times.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I think it is awesome that you are helping that family.  You will be rewarded for your kindness.  Maybe not today or tomorrow, but my father alwasys said Good things come to Good people.  And you are a good people.


----------



## 77Herford

Well the doctor thinks Raven has diabetes.  He is running more tests though.  So Raven now gets a special diet and I'm suppose to monitor her and stuff.


----------



## elevan

77Herford said:
			
		

> Well the doctor thinks Raven has diabetes.  He is running more tests though.  So Raven now gets a special diet and I'm suppose to monitor her and stuff.


It's simpler to deal with than you might think.  Once you get them leveled out that is.  Get it under control before it causes other issues such as blindness.  Too long of a time with the glucose above 250 and blindness happens.  For my dog it was a month and he started going blind...now he's completely so.  But it amazes me how much he adjusted to it so fast.

If blood and urine glucose is high then it's diabetes.  If only urine glucose is high, tell him to look into Fanconi Syndrome.  Most vets are unaware of Fanconi, but a simple treatment of sodium bicarbonate is a life saver for dogs with it.

Feel free to PM me with any questions, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## autumnprairie

wanted to stop by and say HI


----------



## 77Herford

X-Rays show tumors so Raven will get more tests with an Ultra sound today.  The Doctor said the abdominal tumors are widespread so the prognosis doesn't look good for Raven.

So I guess its a wait and see.  I'm getting Chief examined too just in case.


----------



## daisychick

Ughhhhh, that is not the news anyone wants to hear.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Our old dog has mast cell cancer. He'll probably die of old age before the tumors get him. If he starts to show pain, discomfort etc we're going to have him put down but since he can still jump up on the bed, run around like an idiot and isn't in a crappy mood 90% of the time (the other 10% is just his usual charming personality) then we'll let him go until he tells us it's time.  Chemo was not an option. It's too hard on a dog of his age. 


I hope it's something where she will have some time.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> X-Rays show tumors so Raven will get more tests with an Ultra sound today.  The Doctor said the abdominal tumors are widespread so the prognosis doesn't look good for Raven.
> 
> So I guess its a wait and see.  I'm getting Chief examined too just in case.


 I hope all goes well


----------



## 77Herford

I'm glad X-rays are fast.  Chief is clear and in good health.  The Doc ran some other blood test to cover the bases so I'll have to wait on them but at least I know he doesn't have tumors too.


----------



## 77Herford

On a happier note one of my Premium Herefords has twin heifers.  They are pretty cute but small and I'll be keeping an eye on them.  The mother like most of my Herefords is tender and nuturing, which is one of the things I look for in Cow selection in my herds besides the obvious carcass qualities.
I also have other calves born from my Herefords of both herd groups.  Just so you know most of the year my Herefords are all together unless its breeding time, then I seperate them, which I may not do this year.  (Seperate them that is)

My Turkeys are finally enjoying their open pen and gobbling up the green grass and bugs.

I purchased some Trout from a local fishery for two of my ponds.

My mini forest project from last year is coming along nicely with some renewed growth.

I will be wrapping my fruit trees this afternoon as it might freeze tonight.  I guess I'll need to cover some of my flowers too.


----------



## 77Herford

Raven died last night.  I had to put her to sleep with the vet's advice.  A larger area ultrasound showed Raven's cancer tumors had wrapped themselves around her kidneys and were literally cutting them off.  Raven was failing rapidly so I very sadly spent another hour with her and let her go.
She was my second but best dog and she'll be greatly missed.


----------



## daisychick

So sorry to hear this.     I know you don't like to be over ran with hugs, but I am sending you one anyway.       It is really hard to lose a dog that is a part of your family.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

So sorry for your loss


----------



## marlowmanor

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> So sorry for your loss


x2


----------



## 77Herford

Thanks, it was very hard but I knew she would feel so much better as it had to be painful.  She must of been in pain for sometime as she was such a trooper never showing me her discomfort over the months.  I took in Chief and Lady to say their goodbyes before we used the shot and let them stay through the process, which was nice of the young Vet even though I didn't give him much choice in the matter.
I cried like a child loosing his mama for a few minutes and called my X-wife to tell her and she was upset as well as Raven was a very big part of our early dating and marriage life.  My X did come and spend some time with Raven.


----------



## TTs Chicks




----------



## wannacow

I am so sorry...


----------



## elevan




----------



## 77Herford

Well Chief, Lady and I are depressed but we have to keep working.  Its been raining the last couple of days off and on, which is good.  Its good that there are calves all around to keep things vibrant and happy.  The little hooves running about and the mom's trying to keep up.

The Goat kids are frequently a good laugh as they compete for King or Queen of the hill or tree trunk.  The pigs rooting around and snorting all the time.  The Chickens pecking and scraping the ground looking ever diligently for that scrumptious worm or bug and then the other hens chasing her down.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am sorry for your loss 77


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Just for the record, real men do cry.  It is not often.  But when my Dad died, my 17 year old Jack Russell died and whenever, I have to put an animal down.

It sucks, but they are the decisions we have to make. 

BTW - WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME PICS OF ALL THOSE CALVES THAT ARE BEING BORN.    Just sayin.


----------



## RPC

Sorry to hear about Raven hopefully you have a nice easter.


----------



## 77Herford

Had a wonderful Easter with the family.  We opted for a morning event this year and it was a hit.  A beautiful day as well to play outside and ride the Radio Flyer as she waved at the dogs.


----------



## 77Herford

Despite the quarantine time for the Black Backs/Black Baldies, I couldn't see them just eating hay on such a great day in their dirt paddock.  I moved the small group with some quick strings of electric wire.  I rotate my cattle more often than I used to once I learned more about rotational grazing and have little spools of wire that I can pull out fairly fast for a quick one strand and move a small group of cows at a time.  Its important to shut off the Electricity before touching the spool....(I've missed this step a few times).  :/

So now the Blacky's are enjoying real fresh grass on this sunny day.


----------



## Royd Wood

So with new calves you now have a cattle head count of over 150 - wow


----------



## 77Herford

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> So with new calves you now have a cattle head count of over 150 - wow


And to think I want to get to two hundred head of Cattle.


----------



## 77Herford

Well though I miss the early morning hello from Raven at my doorway, it seems that Chief is taking up the role as if he knew it would make me happy.  Raven for years would sleep outside of my bedroom door and meet me in the morning.

All the Simmental's are finally done calving.  

The Galloway's have about half of their calves on the ground.  Not as many belties as I hoped for but a handful is good for me.  Mostly black Galloway's running around with their little curly hair and stocky little bodies.  They are like the Cow teddy bear of the bovine world.

My original livestock the Chicken's are doing great and laying like crazy.  They are all currently out in their individual runs enjoying the fresh grass clipping I just cut and tossed in each run.  My colorful mixed flock are enjoying their casual time in the front yard and look to be moving to the front 40 to clean up were the Sheep were during winter.  I'm sure they will enjoy it for days especially the stream and all the flies and minnows.


----------



## 77Herford

Moving to my old family farm due to old issues.  Not sure when I will be on again.


----------



## daisychick

Wow!   That sounds like bad news.     What are you going to do with all the animals??


----------



## wannacow

Are you ok?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Uh oh, hopefully everthing's okay at your end.  Sounds like there's issues that you can't really discuss on here. Regardless, hopefully they get resolved for you.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wow - Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## autumnprairie

you will be missed


----------



## 77Herford

Many of my animals will be coming with me.  I am selling all my Dairy Goats except the French and British Alpines.  My Jerseys will be coming with me as well along with most my chickens, cattle and dogs.  The Sheep are being sold off to a few different breeders.
My horses Sugar, Mitsy, Bitsy and Sugar's filly will be coming.

I'm selling most of my farm except for a small patch along my favorite creek.

The farm sale will cover the unforeseen family debt, I now have to cover.


----------



## jodief100

Man- that hurts!  I am so sorry for the situation.  I hope things work out for you.  I know you will find a way to make things happen.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Ouch!  Debt is always a real bummer, especially when you get too far into it.

Well, good luck with everything, hope you get a good price for the farm.  And you'll be missed on here, for sure!


----------



## 77Herford

Well a majority of my farm will be sold in one block to a large land owner in the area.  The sale will be more than enough to cover my other family members debt issues that they didn't tell me about...

See my place in central iowa was purchased with the help of several family members with faith in me, which I greatly appreciated.  Unfortunately with the current economic environment one of my family member had fallen behind in other payments and the bank then demanded full payment.  My Farm's loan was tied to this debt so I intern had to pay the large sum as my family member couldn't but since I bought our family farm on my own without anyone else and on a seperate loan I didn't have to give up that farm.  I will miss my old place but am proud that I will work the land that has been in my family for generations.

I have had LOTS of help in the moving process.  It helps when a cousin has a couple Semi's and cattle trailors.  He is a part owner of a feedlot and has been helpful.

It doesn't take long for property in Central Iowa to sell, lol.  'You gotta laugh otherwise I'd just go nuts.'
Ended up selling my Charolais and Simmentals.  I broke even but they should have a nice place down the road of the Family Farm.  Not as much room with all those Goats, lol.
The G.A.S Ladies and Gents would of laughed if they had seen my two Alpines faces when we rolled up on the place with pastures full of Goats.  Their eyes went big and they starter talking them up and haven't stopped.

The Sheep's new owner will pick them up in a few days but I won't be there, my X will be watching the place.  Once we got the stupid Chickens loaded they were easy to move but man they did not cooperate.

I'm living in my Grand parents old house as they are both long since past but I remember stay here many times as a child and find it wierd I'm living here now.  They never had a computer or much technology and now theres a Digital Tv in the family room and a lap top in the study/sowing room.  Its kinda like living in the Twilight Zone until I make this place my own.  The place had a few renters during the gap of my Grand parents passing and me moving in and has been remodeled from the inside, which does dampen things a bit but still lots of little things I remember.

Oh and sold the Pigs too.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Well, at least now you can focus on improving them Herefords and Galloways without having those ruddy chars and simmis to worry about.  Maybe you can get some good Shorthorns from Canada to throw in. 

J/K sounds like things've worked out well enough for you.


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats on your new transition. What is a sowing room?


----------



## elevan

Journal locked at the request of the OP


----------

